# 7/15 Monday Night Raw Discussion: An Intellect And A Viper Are Money



## RelivingTheShadow

God I hope they don't start a Bryan/Axel feud, just kill me.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

Brooklyn we go hard


----------



## Bryan D.

So pumped for this Raw. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Allur

Brooklyn crowd + Damien with the briefcase = very pleasant viewing experience, I hope.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Really only excited for Wyatt Family, Ziggler and the start of Cody vs Damien.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake

We get to see Bryan carry Mgilliyshitty to an ok match... Great...


----------



## Conor?

Kind of disappointed to not see Bray tonight. Really looking forward to seeing him on RAW. looking forward to Ortan, Bryan and ziggler. Sorry, but, Cena can f**k off.


----------



## WWE

I didn't watch the pay per view. Why are you guys thinking they'll do bryan/axel? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: So pump for tomorrow rton2


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Interested in the majority of the stories at the moment, so I'm look forward to Raw a lot. Can't believe Sandow won :mark:


----------



## Clique

Hoping for a BRRROCK appearance too!


----------



## connormurphy13

-Beginning of Cody/Sandow feud
-Hopefully D-Bry kicks the shit out of Axel for 15 minutes straight and they have no further interactions
-Perhaps Orton early cash-in as he told us?
-Punk beats up Heyman, Lesnar beats up Punk, Summerslam here we go
-Shield continue their feud with Uso's and now maybe Zeb's Militia
-RVD return to Raw
-And most importantly, what is the next move for the Wyatt Family?


----------



## Perestroika

Sandow will be champion; the intellectual saviour will get his chance to shine. Hell yes. Just when I thought the 'E was giving up on him. I'm going to be opening the good Scotch tonight.


----------



## Marcos 25063

Many stories. I'm pretty sure WWE will begin Cena VS Bryan feud, Bryan wins at SS, Orton makes the Cash-in, Hell Orton VS Bryan ..


----------



## Dr.Boo

Very surprised by Sandow winning. Hope he gets onto a winning streak before he cashes in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dr.Boo said:


> Very surprised by Sandow winning. Hope he gets onto a winning streak before he cashes in.



This. I'm still in shock Sandow won. Time to start booking him alot stronger, if you're going to give him the briefcase, which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

RAW in the Barclays center. LET'S FUCKING DO THIS. I expect a rowdy Brooklyn crowd. :jay2


----------



## Cyon

Some interesting developments. Looking forward to them.


----------



## Death Rider

Hopefully Bryan beats the living fuck out of Axel and moves on. Really hope this does not lead to an axel vs bryan feud


----------



## Bryan D.

No Bryan/Axel. Please. Just no.


----------



## OML

Money in the Bank was good cannot wait for Raw!! I will be there live and the crowd should be awesome!


----------



## li/<o

Saw the WWE.com website and man tomorrow seems like a good show sucks I won't watch it especially Lesnar appearing.


----------



## minhtam1638

In before JTG cameo


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Here's to Orton being the second man in history to lose when he cashes in. I still can't believe they put him over Bryan.


----------



## RenegadexParagon

So stoked. 

MiTB was great. I expect a awesome show tomorrow the NY crowd/Wyatt's/Lesnar/Aftermatch from MiTB. 

So happy that the product has been improving. To bad it will probably go back to shit after SummerSlam or Night of Champions


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao I love that Summer Slam promo. :clap 

RAW should be awesome off this PPV, can't wait.


----------



## truk83

Anyone else expect a match with Orton vs Damien Sandow, and Cody Rhodes costs Damien his match?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Here's to Orton being the second man in history to lose when he cashes in. I still can't believe they put him over Bryan.


One can only hope. Just use him losing the cash in for a heel turn. Or don't, I could care less.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Slowhand said:


> One can only hope. Just use him losing the cash in for a heel turn. Or don't, I could care less.


If it's to Bryan, or even Christian, then his winning the mitb will have amounted to something interesting.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Seeing Cena and Orton both win the last two matches last night, I just shook my head. All these years and it still comes down to the same people.


----------



## Apex Predator

My time is now. This is going to be money. :vince


----------



## truk83

I got that feeling that once Sandow gives his promo on his MITB win, out comes Cody Rhodes. He tells Sandow what he thinks about his cheap victory. Eventually The Wyatt Family come out, and Damien proves his genius because he leaves the ring, and Cody is the next victim of The Wyatt Family. This would be a great way to push Cody as a face.


----------



## Apex Predator

Slowhand said:


> Seeing Cena and Orton both win the last two matches last night, I just shook my head. All these years and it still comes down to the same people.


It all comes down to who can pull ratings and draw a crowd. :HHH2


----------



## Nuski

DAT SANDOW :sandow


----------



## The Enforcer

I'd love to see Danielson put Axel in the deathlock and throw those MMA elbows for a half hour straight but I doubt they'll make the new pet project look that bad. We'll probably get some sort of match between the two with a cheap ending. Hopefully there's a longer Wyatt segment, Ziggler kicking AJ to the curb, a Sandow promo, and the restart of Ambrose/Christian. Should be a fun show with the Brooklyn crowd.


----------



## BringThePain513

li/<o said:


> I won't watch it especially Lesnar appearing.


You, sir. Have some problems


----------



## funnyfaces1

Funny how ever since Cena got the title, he's been out of the main event. What a draw! :cena3


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

wyatt needs a promo, heyman/punk will be great, and bryan carrying axel to a good match then moving on to cena for SS plz.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I would like to see DB challenge Orton for the briefcase. Orton losing the briefcase might be a soon to be heel turn, but we have been saying this for the past year so whatever.


----------



## shadow455

Apex Predator said:


> It all comes down to who can pull ratings and draw a crowd. :HHH2


Then why did Mark Ratings Henry not win the wwe title?


----------



## BringThePain513

Punk picks Heyman up for the GTS, Out comes Brock Lesnar. Predicting the predictable. I like my wrestling predictable


----------



## Apex Predator

Sarcasm1 said:


> I would like to see DB challenge Orton for the briefcase. Orton losing the briefcase might be a soon to be heel turn, but we have been saying this for the past year so whatever.


That won't happen in that scenario. :lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior

All I want to see for RAW is McGullicutty tap and get his ass beat by Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Kratosx23

The greatest of all time with the MITB is gonna be fantastic. :sandow

Also, WYATT FAMILY.


----------



## Apex Predator

shadow455 said:


> Then why did Mark Ratings Henry not win the wwe title?


Two words. Super Cena.


----------



## BringThePain513

Apex Predator said:


> Two words. Super Cena.


And the fact that WWE likes to bury black people. Seriously, someone should just call the NAACP. And since Zimmerman was found not guilty in the same weekend as this burial just makes it even worse


----------



## Apex Predator

Please let's not make this a Al Sharpton investigation.


----------



## Korvin

Yeah, lets not get all "Al Sharpton" in the thread.

I'm looking forward to the MITB fall out and where they will go next with several guys. Plus of course the Wyatt family.

I'm NOT looking forward to another Post-PPV Cena ramble of how its still "his time" and that "the champ is still here".


----------



## jim courier

Hopefully Sandow cuts a promo.


----------



## Kratosx23

Apex Predator said:


> Please let's not make this a Al Sharpton investigation.


Well, it is true. And, in saying that, I'm not "Al Sharpton"ing anything, I'm the whitest person you've ever seen. I could disappear in a bag of flour.

It doesn't take a genius to see that the black guys don't get the same opportunities as the white guys, and it's not because there's barely any black people worth being world champions, because there's barely any white ones.


----------



## jim courier

Is Brock advertised for tonight?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I really thought Brock was gonna show last night. Would have been better than Heyman attacking Punk, but maybe we'll see a F5 tonight. Either way, excited about Punk vs. Brock at Summerslam.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

Apex Predator said:


> Two words. He's black.


Fixed.


----------



## Domenico

Does anyone have a video/GIF of Rhodes delivering those triple crossrhodes at last night's MITB?


----------



## Cmpunk91

Punk confrontation with Heyman and Brock should be good tonight. Cena will be boring as always, interested to see Orton as he now has the briefcase he will be worth watching again. Looking forward to the Wyatt family too!


----------



## AthenaMark

So..Bryan had the match won. Axe fucks it up. Punk had a moment and Heyman shafted him. That was how they took out the guys the fans were into..then the match didn't matter after that. Axel is not beating Bryan str8 up..he only really wins by DQs or something. Bryan might snap and beat the shit out of him or something.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Apex Predator said:


> It all comes down to who can pull ratings and draw a crowd. :HHH2


Orton a draw LOL.


----------



## BornBad

beat the clock challenge for a shot at Cena's title please


----------



## JasonLives

4hisdamnself said:


> beat the clock challenge for a shot at Cena's title please


Usually the way it goes and I wouldnt mind it. Or they can be even lazier and do a Triple Threat or Fatal Four Way.

But I kinda miss a good old fashioned tournament. Get it done in 2 weeks and use the other 3 weeks before Summerslam for build up.
Can start with 8 wrestlers and 4 matches tonight. Do the semifinals and final next week.


----------



## Rankles75

Should be a great show tonight. The fallout from Heyman screwing over Punk last night, Byan v Axel in a battle of the beards, the potential for a cash in, more from the Wyatt's and another "riveting" Cena promo...


----------



## Borko

jim courier said:


> Is Brock advertised for tonight?


Yes.


----------



## superfudge

Slowhand said:


> I really thought Brock was gonna show last night. Would have been better than Heyman attacking Punk, but maybe we'll see a F5 tonight. Either way, excited about Punk vs. Brock at Summerslam.


Would have been more exciting, but Heyman attacking Punk establishes that the friendship is over. If it was Brock again, then Paul would be able to lie his way out of it and it'd drag on. Maybe Brock attacking Punk whilst Heyman yells orders at Brock would have been the best.


----------



## Charmqn

I am wondering of Orton having the case will finally be the catapult to him turning heel ( please let it be).


----------



## Conor?

I would also love a good old fashioned tournament, keep it nice and simple, with the winner being fed to Jawn Siena of course. I have watched Brays' debut loads of times on dailymotion since it happened and I still get goosebumps everytime that orgasmic theme hits. Really hope he does something tonight.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

*Build up towards BOD vs. Wyatt Family
*Ziggler/AJ break up
*Shield vs. We the people feud??
*Figuring out John Cena's opponent for SummerSlam
*Punk vs. Heyman/Lesnar
*directions of Orton/Sandow
hmmmm going to be a GREAT show.


----------



## Cobalt

Cannot wait so much too look forward to.

- The crowd
- Lesnar, Punk and Heyman
- Bryan's direction (maybe Axel or no.1 contender)
- Orton and Sandow
- Wyatts.


----------



## Londrick

Hoping for Mr. Monday Night to make his return to RAW. Looking forward to that, and Heyman/Punk.


----------



## SonoShion

Meltzer said Bryan/Cena is still the direction they want to go for SS. I fucking hope so.


----------



## Doc

Eater of worlds. Prepare yourselves.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

A lot to look forward to on this show.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

Would it be much to ask for a Survivor Series 2011 kind of crowd at Msg or Ecw One night stand 2006


----------



## 751161

Bryan didn't win. :bron3

Nevetheless, I'm excited to see where things will go tonight and it's in frickin' Brooklyn, NY. The atmosphere should be amazing tonight. Expecting Sandow to get a huge pop.


----------



## jammo2000

a brock lesnar return i think


----------



## Lillyart_14

Should be a very good show if they plan it right. Last night was almost 10/10 so they need to keep his going. 

Looking forward to Sandow/Rhodes and Punk/Heyman.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

I'll be there tonight and I will try my best for my section to be like great shows in the past.


----------



## Bryan D.

It's going to be awesome. I wonder what The Wyatt Family is going to do this time. Really looking forward to see the development in the feud Punk/Brock. And of course, looking forward to see Sandow and Orton with the briefcases and what Rhodes has to say to his friend.


----------



## 751161

Think we'll see any RVD tonight?


----------



## paska

I actually think they might have something for both Punk and Daniel Bryan, since Heyman and Axel screwed them both. Very interesting show tonight, can't wait for it! And in Brooklyn, intense crowd there too!


----------



## WWE

Can someone tell me about this whole Daniel bryan/Curtis axel thing? I didn't watch the show 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> I'll be there tonight and I will try my best for my section to be like great shows in the past.


Which section will you be in?


----------



## 751161

Cycloneon said:


> Can someone tell me about this whole Daniel bryan/Curtis axel thing? I didn't watch the show
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Axel came in during the Money in the Bank match and cost Bryan. Punk then hit the GTS on Axel, Heyman came out acting like he was mad at Axel and was cheering Punk on to win. Punk was about to win and Heyman turned on him and cost Punk the match basically.


----------



## BarneyArmy

Is Lesar there tonight??


----------



## SonoShion

The Fourth Wall said:


> Think we'll see any RVD tonight?


Yes. RVD and Brock Lesnar are advertised.


----------



## 751161

SonoShion said:


> Yes. RVD and Brock Lesnar are advertised.


:mark: :mark:


----------



## SonoShion

> - There was talk last night at Money in the Bank of having Damien Sandow defend his briefcase against Cody Rhodes at this year's SummerSlam pay-per-view.


LOP.


----------



## Choke2Death

Clique said:


>


So excited tonight to see more of this. :mark:


----------



## 751161

Choke2Death said:


> So excited tonight to see more of this. :mark:


Congratulations to your guy. 

Hoping we see more of heelish Randy as the weeks go on. It's been long overdue.


----------



## Bryan D.

The Fourth Wall said:


> :mark: :mark:


Brock, RVD, Punk, Orton, Sandow, Wyatt Family :mark:


----------



## RKO920

I'll be there. PUMPED


----------



## Orodreth

As a Ziggler fan, I want to know if its BIG E or DelRio III at SS.


----------



## truk83

I have a feeling we may have another debut from NXT tonight. Perhaps Kassius Ohno is Heyman's new guy. The Brooklyn crowd would be familiar with Ohno. They know who he is.


----------



## RyanPelley

Orodreth said:


> As a Ziggler fan, I want to know if its BIG E or DelRio III at SS.


Really hoping its Del Rio. Ziggler wins and retains in a rematch to end the feud.


----------



## Bryan D.

If Ziggler gets his rematch at Summrslam, he'll win the title back. If he doesn't, he's going to have a match with Big E and Del Rio will probably face RVD.


----------



## SinJackal

I was surprised they booked Sandow to take the WHC case. I'm guessing they're really going to drag out the cash in because it seems so sudden to launch him onto the title after barely wrestling any main eventers yet.

Orton getting the WWE title case though, all I have to say is: ABOUT FUCKIN TIME! Randy Orton has been criminally underused. Will be nice to see him prominently featured on Raw again where he should've been all along.

Mark Henry losing: Completely expected. In fact, if you were to tell me I had to guess the outcome of one match last night and that my life depended on it, I'd have picked Cena over Henry in a heartbeat. Most predictable outcome of the night.

Ryback's "win": I don't know if WWE can possibly book this guy in any more of an insulting way without making him cross dress like Tensai. It's clear he has pissed off someone in the back, because good lord they're booking him like dogshit.

Usos: I'm glad they're being pushed. They should've been pushed over a year ago. There should be a couple tag team matches each show to break up the monotony of singles matches between directionless midcarders who get little to no mic time.

Ziggler: I'm actually glad what happened happened. Face Ziggler has a lot more potential than heel Ziggler imo. I still think he needs a new finisher though.


----------



## redban

Not excited about tonight's RAW.

Last night's PPV didn't deliver anything interesting, so I'm totally icy about the current product.

Only thing I'm holding out on is a possible Lesnar appearance.


----------



## RyanPelley

Betcha Orton's ex wife is missing him now. Dude gots him a briefcase.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

I hope Henry gets to hold the belt just for the goddamn sake of his entire career. Even holding it as a face would be infinitely better than Cena...Excited as hell for tonight though.


----------



## Choke2Death

SinJackal said:


> Ryback's "win": I don't know if WWE can possibly book this guy in any more of an insulting way without making him cross dress like Tensai. It's clear he has pissed off someone in the back, because good lord they're booking him like dogshit.


I think the tweet about Cena's ex-wife got him dumped into the doghouse. He was already losing every big match before that but since the Cena feud, they've made him into an even bigger joke and had him forfeit against... THE MIZ of all people.


----------



## TheWFEffect

People don't get Axel attacking Bryan? Who has been supporting Bryan recently vocally and had a confrontation with him who also feuded with Axel and was stopped in his feud by the guy who keeps putting Bryan down and putting Axel over The dots match for a great story but this is WWE.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The Axel/Miz match was pretty good. Axel has impressed me so far.


----------



## 751161

The Boy Wonder said:


> The Axel/Miz match was pretty good. Axel has impressed me so far.


I quite enjoyed that match to be honest. Didn't really care much going in to it, but thought it was pretty good.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I love that Miz still does heelish things. He played off that stunt last night very well with Heyman.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Who would the Wyatt's go after next since they took Kane out? DB?


----------



## Bryan D.

Axel/Miz was decent last night. I actually liked the match. Nothing great, but not bad at all. But I don't want to see another match between them. I'd rather see Axel face RVD at Summerslam or something.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I realize he's hated by the IWC, but he's got a solid following on twitter. I would like to see WWE pair Miz up with Big Show again to reunite ShowMiz, as a face tag team.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Would like to see monster Kane come back without a mask, with his natural long hair and a big beard, hypnotized into the Wyatt family.


----------



## Da Silva

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Would like to see monster Kane come back without a mask, with his natural long hair and a big beard, hypnotized into the Wyatt family.


And he's going to grow that overnight, right?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Da Silva said:


> And he's going to grow that overnight, right?


Well I didn't mean right away, if they 'took him out' for long enough...don't think you could be hypnotized overnight either... Whatever, just a thought!


----------



## JC00

TakeMyGun said:


> God I hope they don't start a Bryan/Axel feud, just kill me.


I wouldn't think it would happen after Bryan's push these last few weeks. Maybe a match tonight with Bryan going over and continuing his push. 

I think it was purely to have a reason for Heyman to run down. Although then again they could have just as easily had Heyman run down to help Punk get back in the ring and do the encouragement thing and then do the turn without Axel interfering and hitting Bryan. 

My gut says no and that it will be a one night match but then again with the way WWE Creative is nowadays really wouldn't put it past them to have a Bryan/Axel feud for the remainder of July into August.


----------



## 751161

This is the most I've been pumped for RAW all year, the fact it's in Brooklyn, New York just makes it ten times better. :mark:


----------



## xD7oom

Fuck Randy, Fuck Cena, THE BEAST IS HERE!!


----------



## BlueRover

I'm going tonight. This is gonna be epic. Crowd is gonna be hotter than the temperate outside, and that's saying something. NYC brings it like no one else.


----------



## DaftFox

So deflated after MiTB.

Not sure why Bryan didn't win the briefcase, extremely over with every demographic and he's the best wrestler in the world. Orton can be shifted into the title picture since ya know, he's been champion about 7 times. Now Bryan has been paired against Curtis Axel, FML.

Henry is finished, thanks for the memories. Shame your last one will be tapping out to man who was vilified last night. Cue a 10 minute Cena promo consisting of the ramblings of a self-centred suck up. The Dolph/ADR match was ruined by the extremely annoying AJ and now we get a fresh break-up angle. YAY.

Lesnar is probably not going to be there too. Hopefully we get a Sandow/Cody interaction because that was the only decent thing from last night.


----------



## dxbender




----------



## SonoShion

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Philly or Brooklyn? Which crowd is better? We find out the next two nights.


And Punk retweeting



> KRaff ‏@japsoccerdude
> @CMPunk Philly will always be better you jackass.


:


----------



## Chiller88

BlueRover said:


> I'm going tonight. This is gonna be epic. Crowd is gonna be hotter than the temperate outside, and that's saying something. NYC brings it like no one else.


It is indeed a scorcher out there. I'll be there tonight as well, should be an amazing night.


----------



## Starbuck

Hopefully this show is as good as it should be. LOTS of questions and lead ins from the PPV last night. 

*MONDAY NIGHT RAW STARRING DA BROCKTAGON :brock

JOHN CENA STEAMROLL TOUR CONTINUES :cena2

RANDY ORTON WITH A BIG RED BRIEFCASE rton2

DANIEL BRYAN......HAS A BEARD :dazzler

CODY RHODES IS A GOOD GUY NOW :cody2

THE ERA OF MADDOX HAS BEGUN.....MAYBE :vince3 :HHH2*


----------



## Slider575

Lesnar possibly tonight
Wyatt Family
The Intellectual Savior of the Masses with his briefcase
Orton with a case
Punk/Heyman
Bryan is going to be pissed as hell I just hope he doesn't start a feud with the talent suck Axel

Its going to be a great Raw, also where is the Wyatt face?


----------



## Murph

Pumped for Raw tonight! WWE are on fire at the minute, so much going on heading into Summerslam.


----------



## ab51194

To those going tonight: Anyone in sec 217?


----------



## Berbz

Have't most Raws after PPVs been pretty damn solid this year? With it in Brooklyn too, sounds good.


----------



## xD7oom

Why everyone is excited about Brooklyn's crowd?


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

xD7oom said:


> Why everyone is excited about Brooklyn's crowd?


NYC (or Chicago) is arguably the most vocal and hardcore wrestling crowd in the USA.
Survivor Series 2011 crowd in Madison Square Garden
Tlc 2012
Royal rumble 2000 in Msg
Triple H return in 2002
Ecw One Night Stand 2005&2006.
Survivor Series 2002 (Steiner return pop,stfu chants to Chris Nowitzski &Matt Hardy,etc)
Lesnar vs Goldberg match at Mania 20

Nyc started "You can't wrestle, Same Old Shit,Sexual Chocolate,Cody chants,etc


----------



## Arrogant Mog

DaftFox said:


> So deflated after MiTB.
> 
> Not sure why Bryan didn't win the briefcase, extremely over with every demographic and he's the best wrestler in the world. Orton can be shifted into the title picture since ya know, he's been champion about 7 times. Now Bryan has been paired against Curtis Axel, FML.
> 
> Henry is finished, thanks for the memories. Shame your last one will be tapping out to man who was vilified last night. Cue a 10 minute Cena promo consisting of the ramblings of a self-centred suck up. The Dolph/ADR match was ruined by the extremely annoying AJ and now we get a fresh break-up angle. YAY.
> 
> Lesnar is probably not going to be there too. Hopefully we get a Sandow/Cody interaction because that was the only decent thing from last night.


You need to get outside some more


----------



## ab51194

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> NYC (or Chicago) is arguably the best wrestling crowd in the USA.
> Survivor Series 2011 crowd in Madison Square Garden
> Tlc 2012
> Royal rumble 2000 in Msg
> Triple H return in 2002
> Ecw One Night Stand 2005&2006.
> Survivor Series 2002 (Steiner return pop,stfu chants to Chris Nowitzski &Matt Hardy,etc)
> Lesnar vs Goldberg match at Mania 20


My voice is shot from mitb yesterday lol...hopefully i can still chant things


----------



## superfudge

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Nyc started "You can't wrestle


Oh, so they're dickheads then.


----------



## SonoShion

> - As of this past weekend, WWE is still planning on doing Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena for the WWE Title at this year's SummerSlam pay-per-view. The storyline will likely have a Total Divas twist to it as stars of the show, The Bella Twins, are both dating Cena and Bryan.
> 
> The feud between Cena and Bryan likely won't begin until the first or second week after Total Divas debuts on TV. There is a plan in place to do an angle on RAW where Cena asks the fans who they want to get the WWE Title shot at SummerSlam, with the idea that Bryan will be picked.


F4W.

I can totally see them involving Total Divas into the WWE Title picture sadly.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

BEAST INCARNATE tonight. I'll be in my basement doing the holy shit chant when he comes out like the post-WM 28 RAW crowd. Hyped for the show.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

superfudge said:


> Oh, so they're dickheads then.


Uk chanted it as well so what does that make them?


----------



## DOPA

Looking forward to:

* Punk/Heyman confrontation :mark:
* Wyatt Family :mark:
* Where they go with Rhodes/Sandow
* Orton's direction after winning the WWE MITB
* Ziggler/AJ, where they go with them
* if AJ/Kaitlyn is over, if so who is next in line? I'll zone out if its someone like a Bella though. Hopefully the rumour of a new diva is true and we get either Paige or Emma :mark:.

Concerned about:

* Where Bryan is going, I hope he just destroys Axel and is not in a program with him.
* Where the Shield guys are going, lack of direction for them lately.
* Del Rio being WHC, I'm guessing its the end for Dolph so who is Del Rio's next challenger? It's bad enough Del Rio is still champion uggh.
* Where does Henry go now?

Will be an interesting Raw.


----------



## dxbender

I wonder how many people(mostly just in USA/Canada since other countries don't care about it) are watching Home Run Derby over Raw tonight?

I am for sure. Biggest reason is that there's nothing really to skip when watching home run derby(compared to Raw where boring matches/movie promos and stuff are skipable),it's not really that fun to watch home run derby when it's not live(Raw feels about the same watching it live or several hours later) and it's almost impossible to find it online after it's done, compared to Raw where you can find it all over the internet, minutes after it finishes(I found MITB online within an hour after it finished last night!)


Raw is taking place like 30 mins from the Home Run Derby tonight too.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, the aftermath to MITB should be great, interested to see what happens with both MITB winners, Punk/Lesnar/Heyman, The Wyatt family, i'm also hoping for the start of a Cena/Bryan feud.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

What time do the doors open?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Paul Heyman explanation promo, Punk interference, Lesnar appearance. Yes!

And, the Champ is here: ADR! But, you already know that.


----------



## Apex Predator

Crusade said:


> Looking forward to:
> 
> * Punk/Heyman confrontation :mark:
> * Wyatt Family :mark:
> * Where they go with Rhodes/Sandow
> * Orton's direction after winning the WWE MITB
> * Ziggler/AJ, where they go with them
> * if AJ/Kaitlyn is over, if so who is next in line? I'll zone out if its someone like a Bella though. Hopefully the rumour of a new diva is true and we get either Paige or Emma :mark:.
> 
> Concerned about:
> 
> * Where Bryan is going, I hope he just destroys Axel and is not in a program with him.
> * Where the Shield guys are going, lack of direction for them lately.
> * Del Rio being WHC, I'm guessing its the end for Dolph so who is Del Rio's next challenger? It's bad enough Del Rio is still champion uggh.
> * Where does Henry go now?
> 
> Will be an interesting Raw.


Going to be a great show! :vince


----------



## WrestlinFan

I was let down pretty bad by MiTB. Hopefully Raw tonight makes up for it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## STEVALD

*New York, nuff said.*


----------



## Chiller88

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> What time do the doors open?


I heard about 6:15. The time is slowly but surely approaching and I'm just :mark: right now.


----------



## Apex Predator

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *New York, nuff said.*


Roc Nation. :jay2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Hoping to see :brock kick some ass tonight.


----------



## Berbz

Sandow/Rhodes
AJ/Ziggler/Big E
Bryan
Punk/Heyman
Henrys direction
Whats next for Wyatts?

Storyline progression in WWE looking quite good right now!


----------



## NeyNey

*Extremly* hyped for this RAW.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Who do you think Mark Henry and RVD will feud with next? Wouldn't mind a RVD/Axel feud for the IC title tbh.


----------



## superfudge

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Uk chanted it as well so what does that make them?


Dickheads too. Anyone who chants that, especially at people like Cena, are annoying.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Who do you think Mark Henry and RVD will feud with next? Wouldn't mind a RVD/Axel feud for the IC title tbh.


Something tells me we are getting Kane RVD and maybe I don't know Sheamus vs the Wyatt Family at Summerslam.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Who do you think Mark Henry and RVD will feud with next? Wouldn't mind a RVD/Axel feud for the IC title tbh.


RVD/ADR seems to be the direction, Meltzer said that RVD was brought in for the 2nd tier of house shows that Cena and Punk aren't on, so it would make sense for them to push him for a WHC feud.

Henry/Cena will probably continue for a few weeks so they can delay starting Bryan/Cena until Total diva's start.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

TakeMyGun said:


> *RVD/ADR seems to be the direction*, Meltzer said that RVD was brought in for the 2nd tier of house shows that Cena and Punk aren't on, so it would make sense for them to push him for a WHC feud.
> 
> Henry/Cena will probably continue for a few weeks so they can delay starting Bryan/Cena until Total diva's start.


What about Ziggler?


----------



## NathWFC

If RVD goes into the WHC picture ahead of Ziggler then that is a joke.


----------



## Bryan D.

JD=JohnDorian said:


> What about Ziggler?


Big E.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Want to get opinions on this, Likelihood of a Orton cash in tonight? I could see it to be honest because I can't see Orton carrying the case around.


----------



## NathWFC

A Big E vs Ziggler feud will do absolutely nothing for either man and would be fucking retarded. Ziggler needs to be pushing towards main event status and building momentum, not pointlessly feuding with a young up and comer.


----------



## NathWFC

TakeMyGun said:


> Want to get opinions on this, Likelihood of a Orton cash in tonight? I could see it to be honest because I can't see Orton carrying the case around.


As if that prick Cena is going to drop the title after only 3 months. Would love to see it happen though.


----------



## Slider575

NathWFC said:


> If RVD goes into the WHC picture ahead of Ziggler then that is a joke.


I imagine Ziggler will get one more match with ADR somehow, win the title from him then Big E will betray him on Raw the next night, otherwise it would have Ziggler losing three straight matches to ADR, and while I could see them having Big E cost Ziggler another chance at the WHC I personally would hate to see it


----------



## Thee Brain

I just want to know what the hell they're doing with Wyatt. Him not appearing at MITB is worrying. 

Yes, it's early to make these kind of assumptions, but we're talking about the WWE here. We have to think and expect the worst.

Oh, and of course, I want to see the fantastic Sandow with his MITB. I really hope they start treating him with the proper respect and therefore give him a push to the main event which he rightfully deserves since last year. He's MITB after all. Ok, this means shit to them. It's not like they treat MITB holders as main eventers. On the contrary.

Oh well...


----------



## TheBkMogul

Leaving for the show now. Hope we get a hot crowd!


----------



## xD7oom

^ Make us proud son.


----------



## Sensesfail

i can't wait for Raw tonight, to hear about Heyman's motives against Punk (but i'm pretty sure we all know it involves Lesnar), and Sandow/Rhodes feud


----------



## Slider575

Thee Brain said:


> I just want to know what the hell they're doing with Wyatt. Him not appearing at MITB is worrying.
> 
> Yes, it's early to make these kind of assumptions, but we're talking about the WWE here. We have to think and expect the worst.
> 
> Oh, and of course, I want to see the fantastic Sandow with his MITB. I really hope they start treating him with the proper respect and therefore give him a push to the main event which he rightfully deserves since last year. He's MITB after all. Ok, this means shit to them. It's not like they treat MITB holders as main eventers. On the contrary.
> 
> Oh well...


What would you have wanted him to do at MITB exactly? Putting him in either MITB match would not of made sense, he hasn't cut a promo to really say who he is going after or why so I guess he could of done that on Sunday but more people will see it if he does it tonight. The last person they gave that many video packages and hype for was the Undertaker making his return. It is obvious they care about him


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

In before the fuckery


----------



## DerpCena

As Raw draws closer im becoming more anxious about whats in store for Sandow.

I've got a terrible feeling the MITB win is going to be an after thought and he will resume his jobber ways.

Here's hoping for the birth of a 'Your Welcome' era tonight


----------



## NoyK

:mark:



Also, hopefully with the current Punk/Heyman storyline :brock will make an appearance. It's been a while anyway.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I fully expect Brock to appear tonight. Heyman's character knows CM Punk will be looking for him tonight -- why would he not have Brock with him?


----------



## dxbender

Am I the only one who finds it annoying that the tweets WWE puts on TV have spelling mistakes so many times. I'm not talking about someone saying "u" instead of "you" or something like that, but simple words aren't spelt properly yet WWE still puts those fan tweets on TV.....


----------



## ia7474

who i hope to see tonight in action.
The miz
Wade Barette 
prime time players



who we will probbaly see in action tonight

Fandago

ziggler
jerico

the shield 
albertio del rio


----------



## murder

Brock's booked for tonight, at least that's what was reported a while ago.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Brock is scheduled to appear so I will be watching tonight 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt

Apex Predator said:


> Roc Nation. :jay2



Hova Baby!!!!


----------



## Starbuck

Hopefully this lives up to the above average hype surrounding it tonight. I'll watch tomorrow. 

:brock plz.


----------



## Dark Church

Sandow isn't getting a push until he cashes in because that's how they do it. See Bryan, Miz and Ziggler for examples. They were a combined 0-2 at Summer Slam following their wins. Miz didn't even have a match at Summer Slam. Sandow will continue to toil in obscurity until he cashes in. I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Boy Wonder said:


> I fully expect Brock to appear tonight. Heyman's character knows CM Punk will be looking for him tonight -- why would he not have Brock with him?


"BROCK!!! BROCK!!!"


----------



## Slider575

dxbender said:


> Am I the only one who finds it annoying that the tweets WWE puts on TV have spelling mistakes so many times. I'm not talking about someone saying "u" instead of "you" or something like that, but simple words aren't spelt properly yet WWE still puts those fan tweets on TV.....


Did you see the tweet during MITB lol


----------



## DaftFox

DatKidMog said:


> You need to get outside some more


Wrasslin' made me this way.

Not really this pessimistic about anything else in life.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Any chance of an RVD/Sheamus feud? 

And by feud, I mean an actual fight not even kayfabe. Those two were stiff as hell back and forth last night.


----------



## Stad

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> In before the fuckery


Why do you say this every week?


----------



## dxbender

Who knows, maybe Orton will be involved in the McMahon family feud again lol.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

Slider575 said:


> Did you see the tweet during MITB lol


It's funny that came from the Bellas cause that's what goes through my head while listening to them. Botchamania here we come.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

An hour to go bitches :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> An hour to go bitches :mark:


Nimbus appreciates that


----------



## Apex Predator

CHIcagoMade said:


> Fixed.


 He doesn't listen to rap music anymore. :HHH2



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it is true. And, in saying that, I'm not "Al Sharpton"ing anything, I'm the whitest person you've ever seen. I could disappear in a bag of flour.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to see that the black guys don't get the same opportunities as the white guys, and it's not because there's barely any black people worth being world champions, because there's barely any white ones.


You made my day :lol at disappear in a bag of flour.


----------



## Bryan D.

Stad said:


> Why do you say this every week?


It's KK Fan. What do you expect?

unk2


----------



## chargebeam

Is tonight the show from Brooklyn? I hope the crowd will be hot!


----------



## 751161

SO MUCH TO WATCH FOR TONIGHT! Can't wait to hear 'dat Brooklyn crowd!


----------



## cavs25

un_pretti_er said:


> Any chance of an RVD/Sheamus feud?
> 
> And by feud, I mean an actual fight not even kayfabe. Those two were stiff as hell back and forth last night.


Can you blame Sheamus? RVD pulled the ladder from under him which caused him to fall on it.


----------



## Xevoz

Hoping Wade does something relevant. Probably hoping in vain. Still lots to be excited about


----------



## AnalBleeding

ill be watching for :brock


----------



## un_pretti_er

cavs25 said:


> Can you blame Sheamus? RVD pulled the ladder from under him which caused him to fall on it.


Not at all


----------



## ab51194

So I'm here live waiting and people are already chanting smarky things...get ready guys


----------



## Apex Predator

The Fourth Wall said:


> SO MUCH TO WATCH FOR TONIGHT! Can't wait to hear 'dat Brooklyn crowd!


Brooklyn we go hard. :vince


----------



## Bryan D.

I wonder who's going to open the show, if Cena or Orton.


----------



## Berbz

ab51194 said:


> So I'm here live waiting and people are already chanting smarky things...get ready guys


Oh great


----------



## Xevoz

Bryan D. said:


> I wonder who's going to open the show, if Cena or Orton.


:cena


----------



## Stad

Wyatt family to open the show with a promo


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Unable to control myself.


----------



## Korvin

RAW is getting close! Been awhile since I have been looking forward to this much on the show.



cavs25 said:


> Can you blame Sheamus? RVD pulled the ladder from under him which caused him to fall on it.


Yeah I don't blame Sheamus if he is still ticked off about that. The way that he fell about made me cringe.


----------



## NoyK

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Unable to control myself.


You're not the only one :mark:


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Xevoz

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Unable to control myself.


For some reason your avatar scares he hell out of me


----------



## un_pretti_er

YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## connormurphy13

I DID IT FOR THE BROCK

:heyman


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Tonights Raw is from Brooklyn so does that mean JTG will get a match live on Raw in his hometown


----------



## Guar

I haven't been looking forward to a RAW like this in a long time. Should be fun, friends.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Greatest GM in history :cheer


----------



## RatedRviper

JTG has speech problems just like TshhWagger


----------



## Brye

Can't wait to hear people complain about the crowd.

Excited to see how Cody comes along as a face. Face Cody and face Dolph are two things I had been waiting for.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I wanna see this guy :brock tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Should be a good RAW.

Heyman turning on Punk
Sandow MITB
Daniel Bryan :mark:

Negatives - 

More smiley Cena shit
Orton MITB :hmm:


----------



## Medo

_*It's The Viper time baby, can't wait *_


----------



## Dec_619

Is this crowd going to be good?


----------



## ACSplyt

Breakdown on what's gonna happen between Heyman and Punk.
:heyman - you never cared for me, you were supposed to be my friend!! :batista3


----------



## Bryan D.

Dec_619 said:


> Is this crowd going to be good?


If they can be as loud as they were at TLC 2012, yes.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Orton cash-in?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer

Don't care to sift through this thread looking for the answer so I'm just gonna ask it: Is BROCK scheduled to appear?


----------



## ab51194

Brooklyn brawler vs ryback on superstars right now


----------



## WrestlinFan

The Lady Killer said:


> Don't care to sift through this thread looking for the answer so I'm just gonna ask it: Is BROCK scheduled to appear?


Yup


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer

WrestlinFan said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:hb


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

The Lady Killer said:


> Don't care to sift through this thread looking for the answer so I'm just gonna ask it: Is BROCK scheduled to appear?














WrestlinFan said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161

I bet Punk will try to attack Heyman tonight. Cue Lesnar's music.


----------



## AnalBleeding

im excited for


























:brock


----------



## killacamt

they have to have Orton cash in tonight or something


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

If Lesnar grabs the mic, I'm pulling a Heyman.


----------



## ab51194

The miz vs slater to finish superstars


----------



## ACSplyt

This is what I expect to happen between Punk and Lesnar tonight


----------



## thaimasker

According to Onsite reports a picture of cena got boo'd out the building and there are lots of Daniel bryan and RVD chants.


----------



## brandiexoxo

ab51194 said:


> The miz vs slater to finish superstars


What smarky things are they chanting??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

10 minutes ... please don't start with John Cena coming out, please don't start with Cena, please! :side:


----------



## Bryan D.

I remember when Ziggler said backstage that he was going to end Cena's career (TLC 2012) and he got a hell of a pop.

:lol


----------



## Xevoz

What if Lesnar and Henry were in the ring together?
The ratings and the pain would be orgasmic.


----------



## MidnightToker

connormurphy13 said:


> I DID IT FOR THE BROCK
> 
> :heyman


Like Rikishi did it for The Rock


----------



## Dragzila

Yeah.You guys,this is my first time watching live and I'm from Europe and shit soo... does anyone have a stream link?


----------



## Lok

Raw in Brooklyn...woooo!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## pushJTG

please jtg raw appearance


----------



## ab51194

brandiexoxo said:


> What smarky things are they chanting??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nothing it was boring


----------



## thaimasker

-The Brooklyn Brawler was in action before Raw, and he got squashed by Ryback in front of his hometown crowd. 

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/275...s-wwe-raw-wwe-announces-return-to-brooklyn-ny


----------



## brandiexoxo

ab51194 said:


> Nothing it was boring


No please, enlighten me  what were they saying?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK

HE'S HERE, FELLAS :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

NoyK said:


> HE'S HERE, FELLAS :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog

According to WWE.COM 

People advertised tonight

Lesnar
PUNK
HHH
Vince
Wyatt Family
Cena
Sheild


----------



## Cyon

:brock can't wait


----------



## Bubba Chuck

My body is ready :cody rton2


----------



## WrestlinFan

Dragzila said:


> Yeah.You guys,this is my first time watching live and I'm from Europe and shit soo... does anyone have a stream link?


WrestleHD *****. 




Hope this isn't breaking any rules considering Raw is a free show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

The raw after Payback was epic, one hopes that this one could be half as awesome.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

I can't wait for another face-off between Bork Laser and Pepsi Man


----------



## Stad

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Showtime!! :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Alright. Let's get this thing started.


----------



## MrAxew

WrestlinFan said:


> WrestleHD *****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't breaking any rules considering Raw is a free show.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its offline.


----------



## WrestlinFan

and here......we.......GO!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Show time :mark:


----------



## Berbz

Here we go!


----------



## Lillyart_14

LET'S DO THIS!!!


----------



## connormurphy13

We need a Bray Wyatt smiley.


----------



## NoyK

BrosOfDestruction said:


> TONIGHT :mark:


Oh lord, yes.


----------



## Cyon

Here we go


----------



## hanzou666

and heeeeeeeeeeeeere we goooooo


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Zack Ryder is gonna win the wwe title tonight. I can feel it.


----------



## Luchini

I'm not complaining but I wonder why they do intros now.


----------



## Xevoz

RAW ha empezado


----------



## Y2-Jerk

AJ screwed Ziggler! :cuss:


----------



## chargebeam

Since when they start a show without a WWE logo? 

EDIT: PYROS.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

New intro? Fucking HATE THIS SONG!!!! TONIGHT IS NIGHT to get a fucking new song.


----------



## ACSplyt

Here we go!!


----------



## WrestlinFan

MrAxew said:


> Its offline.


Firstrowsports 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

Intro just reminded me - Where is Santino and R-Truth?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Debut Paige on Raw dammit :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley




----------



## Bryan D.

PYRO IS BACK!!!!

:mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Pyro!!! :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Wow long time since Raw pyro!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

dat pyro :mark:

im pumpeed


----------



## Berbz

Opening Pyro!!?


----------



## XxMetsxX

oooooooo


----------



## Dec_619

Opening PYRO!!!!


----------



## Jean0987654321

PYRO


----------



## Luchini

Pyro!!!!


----------



## El Capitano

That actually did the pyro sweet


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

THE PYRO'S BACK!


----------



## birthday_massacre

BRAAAADDDDD MAADDDDOOXXXXXX


----------



## Stad

:lmao


----------



## Xevoz

Mudafookin PYRO
Dis will be epic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I guess the intros every week is a new thing and pyro!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Fuck yeah Maddox :mark:


----------



## Daiko

Maddox :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Brad Maddox starting off raw :mark:


----------



## NoyK

Maddox starting off :lol


----------



## Cyon

Maddox :lol


----------



## hanzou666

yay maddox!


----------



## Paul Rudd

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Fuck yeah this is how you open a show


----------



## 751161

RAW PYRO! That's a first!

I'm pumped tonight. Brooklyn sounds HOT! :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

That opening looks like it was from 2011


----------



## Xobeh

I haven't watched RAW in a while.
So Maddox has a fucking drum roll intro?


----------



## un_pretti_er

Maddox is gold. He just has it.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Fucking yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry

That's a strange looking building.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

Dat pyro


----------



## KO Bossy

Lights go out-BRAY WYATT :mark:

See Brad Maddox-the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Lillyart_14

And we start with the fuckery that is Brad Maddox


----------



## ACSplyt

Brad Maddox!!! Maddox Era > People Power :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LMFAO BRAD MADDOX

he cracks me up


----------



## Calzum

Maddox is the one! love the guy


----------



## Lok

Oh this clown. :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

The Maddox Error begins.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Introduction and opening with Pyro? Whoa. I like the Maddox Era of RAW, so far.


----------



## RyanPelley

OMG Ziggy!


----------



## Irish Jet

Drumroll should be his permanent entrance. :lmao


----------



## Arcade

Trollololol. :troll


----------



## Waffelz

Yes!


----------



## Pongo

what why so soon


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Maddox brought back the Pyro's, woohoo


----------



## JerseyScottie

pyro :shock:shock


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

THE MADDOX ERA


----------



## Sensesfail

Del Rio vs Ziggler rematch? i like


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Definitely shades of Eric Bischoff in this guy.


----------



## checkcola

Maddox is so bad, he's good


----------



## Glass Shatters

Brad fucking Maddox and a Cena opener? Really?


----------



## VRsick

Guy is prime time. He got as many cheers as cena


----------



## PhilThePain

I was hoping the re-match would be the All-Stars Money in the Bank Ladder Match :sad:


----------



## Berbz

Cena ruins everything.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

YES! CENA GETS BOOED.


----------



## Ray

:cena2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Great, this ****.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Here comes Yawn Cena


----------



## chargebeam

Boo that man!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Oh jeez. Cena now??


----------



## etched Chaos

Fuck off Cena, no-one likes you.


----------



## Paul Rudd

that MAddox face needs to be a smilie :lol


----------



## NexS.E.S

Cena booed again


----------



## Xevoz

Boo Cena


----------



## Bryan D.

GO AWAY CENA


----------



## connormurphy13

SO POLARIZING :cole3


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Just like Cena to bury what looked like an interesting segment.


----------



## Cyon

Maddox's face when Cena's music came on :lmao


----------



## El Capitano

Fuck sake that means Ziggler isn't getting a rematch at summer slam


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight

Come on bring back your Bane voice!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK

BOO THIS FUCKER.

Yes. Good job brooklyn.


----------



## hanzou666

brooklyn really loves cena


----------



## WrestlinFan

Boo this man!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## 751161

:cena3 Didn't expect 'dat


----------



## y2j4lyf

Maddox and NOW Cena? This just keeps getting worse


----------



## ACSplyt

Starting off with Maddox and Cena. Things will certainly be going down hill from there. :cena2 :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre

Of course Cena has to run Maddox debute GM promo.


----------



## Daiko

The Champ isn't Heel.


----------



## SubZero3:16

How dear that lowlife John Cena interrupt the great one Brad Maddox! For shame.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao

HOLY SHIT! Someone send me a pic of Maddox's face when Cena's music hit.


----------



## Londrick

Maddox is gonna become the GOAT GM. Here comes Cena about to Be A Star and bully Brad.


----------



## Lillyart_14

The. Cunt. Is. Here.


----------



## KO Bossy

Am I the only one who wishes Cena would just not say anything into the camera?


----------



## Lok

Champ is here!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Is the title on the line?


----------



## MrAxew

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Allur

Ew I hate waking up to Cena interrupting the goat.


----------



## Hera

Well if you don't want Cena to be booed then putting him with Maddox is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Cena's here. Welp, time to change the channel.


----------



## Irish Jet

Maddox's face. :lmao

This guy is GOLD.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Maddox promises Ziggler, we get Cena.

No fucking kidding.


----------



## Eulonzo

Kinda glad Cena interrupted him, not gonna lie.


----------



## Dragzila

Boring promo time


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

BRAD MADDOX! One of the most polarizing Superstars in Wrestling Forum history!


----------



## dmccourt95

John Cena, he knows how to ruin a moment


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Polarizing WWE champion :cole1


----------



## Con27

Fuck you John. Can't even let the gm start the show without interrupting.


----------



## DerpCena

Fucking hell Cole and Lawler same shit every time


----------



## thaimasker

KO Bossy said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Cena would just not say anything into the camera?


I cringe whenever he does


----------



## ShaggyK

Maddox should wear a top hat and coat with tails, and walk with a cane...full on circus ring leader get-up.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Fuck cena


----------



## MiniKiller

Well it's not a douchebag heel interruption moment because well its Cena *face palm*


----------



## Sensesfail

at least Maddox gave himself somewhat of an entrance unlike Vickie


----------



## KatKayson

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Just like Cena to bury what *looked like an interesting segment*.



2far


----------



## all in all...

here comes cena to ruin everything


----------



## Ray

Looks like a good crowd tonight.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

I see a "Cena Sucks" sign. I expect those idiots to take that sign away.


----------



## KO Bossy

I don't like Maddox's promos, but I admit he's got entertaining facials.


----------



## Rvp20

cena when will it be someone else time


----------



## Eulonzo

Hera said:


> Well if you don't want Cena to be booed then putting him with Maddox is a brilliant idea.


They're booing both of them, though. :lol


----------



## Celestineee

Not this crap again :no:


----------



## RyanPelley

So, is the rematch for the Title?


----------



## SP103

no sell that match last night cena! Dats what you DO!


----------



## Stad

Getting booed out of the building :lmao


----------



## killacamt

RAW on tv and Home Run Debry on the iPad


----------



## nikola123

I envy the people who can whistle that loud :|


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

i want Great Khali vs. RVD TONIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Sidious

Cena makes me want to be sick.


----------



## bjnelson19705

The Ratman said:


> Is the title on the line?


If it is, and Dolph wins it.. then you know what that means.


----------



## cavs25

Cena's comedy routine incoming


----------



## Thee Brain

Why does Maddox tries to talk like Jericho?

Embarrassing.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Brooklyn in the house booin' that piece of trash right out of the building!


----------



## KuritaDavion

KO Bossy said:


> I don't like Maddox's promos, *but I admit he's got entertaining facials.*


Pretty much how he got the job.


----------



## virus21

all in all... said:


> here comes cena to ruin everything


He's been doing that for the last 9 years


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

So I tune into RAW for the first time in ages.

I come in determined to give the show a chance, with an open mind.

And what happens right at the beginning of the show. Cena and Maddock.

Edit: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Cena, god this guy is garbage.

No now Maddocks is trying to boost Cena, god. This is terrible. Maddocks is trash. Vickie Guerrero is like Stone Cold compared to this guy.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

crowd sounds dead must be my shitty computer


----------



## NikkiSixx

THE MADDOX ERA 

#BEEFMODE


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Listen to that split reaction, he's so damn polarizing. :cole3

:cena4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KO Bossy said:


> I don't like Maddox's promos, but I admit he's got entertaining facials.


Maddox loves 'dem facials, I'm sure.


----------



## El Capitano

Booo this fucker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko

Oh Cena.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Takertheman said:


> I see a "Cena Sucks" sign. I expect those idiots to take that sign away.


I'm gonna watch it and see how long it lasts


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Wow this show already sucks.


----------



## VintageOrton

Maddox is awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cena is right about himself. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

What is Cena going on about? I don't hate Maddox.


----------



## Shaddw

:cena5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Cena just trolling everyone like a boss.


----------



## Xevoz

Well at least he knows he's a scumbag


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Marking for a heel/heel segment.


----------



## Choke2Death

FRUIT and his same ol' "they boo me but they are excited!!!" speech.


----------



## RobertC

Nice crowd. Shit promo coming up


----------



## Amber B

I can't with Cena. I just can't. I don't care if he has a ghetto booty.


----------



## VRsick

theres the face of the company, admitting he is hated.


----------



## legendfan97

No. We just don't like you Cena.


----------



## Evilerk

people are actually tired of booing Cena


----------



## NoyK

Cena mocking himself to get a reaction, so lame :lol


----------



## Irish Jet

Cena is such a troll. 

THEY'RE EXCITED. Someone please excitedly throw a beer bottle at his skull.


----------



## Rvp20

Cena really does sprout the same old shit


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

KO Bossy said:


> Am I the only one who wishes Cena would just not say anything into the camera?


No you are not. It's just another thing that makes him cringey as fuck.


----------



## Lok

Gm kissing dat' ass. :lol


----------



## ABrown

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> i want Great Khali vs. RVD TONIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad

Cena gonna choose Bryan.


----------



## Jean0987654321

WHAT chants!!! YES


----------



## Sensesfail

i actually don't mind Maddox at all as GM, he's quite entertaining


----------



## ACSplyt

Cena better choose Daniel Bryan!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Maddox admired Cena? :bosh


----------



## ToddTheBod

I swear if someone killed John Cena's mom, he would say "_Wow, what enthusiasm! How full of energy the killer was. I have to respect that, he spoke his mind and did what needed done!_"


----------



## AnalBleeding

Ill let you choose yourd ord orpornotet.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Daniel Bryan :mark:


----------



## Cyon

:lmao


----------



## nikola123

Here it is,the bryan pick :mark


----------



## Choke2Death

Hope he picks Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre

yes yes yes chant


----------



## Berbz

WWE Logic :lol

Just pick Hornswoggle.


----------



## RobertC

lol what?


----------



## Stone Hot

yes yes yes


----------



## chargebeam

DANIEL BRYAN PLS.


----------



## hanzou666

that bryan is so over right now


----------



## Arrogant Mog

FUCKING [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]


----------



## Paul Rudd

The crowd. YES :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx

...and Cena is going to let the WWE Universe choose, thus mah boy D-Bry right there.

BOOK IT.


----------



## Allur

Whoa dem Yes chants


----------



## WrestlinFan

This is fucking crazy with the YESing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14

I think the crowd want Bryan lol


----------



## all in all...

its like going to a high end whorehouse

bring em out, choose who you want


----------



## Daiko

Everyone attack Cena please.


----------



## VRsick

notice that bo dallas= the new john cena sign?


----------



## Amber B

Maddox is such a fabulous troll bastard.


----------



## bjnelson19705

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NoyK

Evilerk said:


> people are actually tired of booing Cena


Well, it would be even better if Cena started to get silent treatment.

CHOOSE DANIEL BRYAN CENA. Look at the crowd, you know what they want.


----------



## Rvp20

Cena gonna choose hornswogle


----------



## Con27

Haha the crowd.


----------



## Londrick

Fans taking the bait. :mark:


----------



## 751161

DANIEL BRYANNN PLEASSEEEEE!!!! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh, Dutch Mantell. How fucking clever Cena. Dumbass.


----------



## connormurphy13

Does anyone see the sign that says Bo Dallas=The Next John Cena?


----------



## Luchini

Oh he wrestles a Bella twin alright.......


----------



## Proc

Who is Dutch Mantel? I only know Zeb Coultur..


----------



## KuritaDavion

Cole's face says it all.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

The fans choose Bryan. :yes


----------



## ACSplyt

Cena sure does wrestle one of the Bella Twins every night. :cena2


----------



## Brye

Cena always wrestles one of the Bella Twins. ~__~


----------



## Lok

RKO in BK


----------



## VintageOrton

Ayup Randall.


----------



## Ray

Michael Hayes and Dutch Mantell reference :lol


----------



## virus21

Rvp20 said:


> Cena really does sprout the same old shit


Might as well give the man a recorder and save him the trouble talking


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

I wanna tap Cena on the shoulder, look him deep in the eyes and tell him to shut the fuck up.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Cena already wrestles one of the Bellas in bed :cena5


----------



## Peapod

Yessss Orton back where you belong.


----------



## Sensesfail

when Cena said he could wrestle the Bella Twins, i lol'd since he was mainly referring to Nikki :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

Bryan is the GOAT.

He already has chosen Michael Cole. BA*.

ORTON 

:mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Orton holding that briefcase :lmao


----------



## Cyon

That's not PG Cena. Or is it?

ORTON


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Thank god something good finally happens.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Yeah Cena you already wrestle with one of the Bellas :cena5


----------



## KO Bossy

Crowd-YES YES YES

Cena-The fans clearly want me to wrestle Sheamus!

:mark: Orton!


----------



## Falkono

Cena really is shit on the mic


----------



## birthday_massacre

OH great Randy BORTON

Cena vs Orton would be the most boring feud of all time


----------



## y2j4lyf

Cena already wrestles one of the Bellas :cena5
Oh God Orton fpalm


----------



## Palahniuk

2 cunts 1 promo


----------



## Arrogant Mog

OH [email protected][email protected] ORTON IS HERE


----------



## Choke2Death

Dutch Mantel :lmao

EDIT - Huge pop for Orton! YEAH! But he looks ridiculous with that case.


----------



## checkcola

Bella Twins... he could 'wrestle' one of them, yeah


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: rton2


----------



## Annihilus

WWE with that brainwashing in full effect.. Michael Cole: "there's no question he's one of the greatest WWE champions of all time". Disgusting.


----------



## NikkiSixx

"You wrestle like a girl." - John Cena

TOTAL DIVAS. Coming soon to the E! Network. 



Berbz said:


> WWE Logic :lol
> 
> Just pick Hornswoggle.


:clap It's ALWAYS Hornswoggle.


----------



## Allur

He said Dutch Mantel. Seriously John?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Oh hell yeah!!! Cena and Orton haven't interacted in forever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14

John Cena: "I could wrestle one of the Bella twins"

You kinda already do ya goof.


----------



## NoyK

HERE WE GO!! That pop :mark:


----------



## Fandanceboy

Dat pop for Orton :mark:


----------



## all in all...

yikes this beard is not a good look for rorton


----------



## RobertC

Sandow cashing in tonight? Anyone?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Just listen to that fucking pop. That's why he won last night, crybabies.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Emerald Flow said:


> The fans choose Bryan. :yes


This.


----------



## Rvp20

Cena gonna give one of those bella twins a bronco buster


----------



## finalnight

Cash it in. END THIS MADNESS!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Orton's out now. Gee, it must be 2009 all over again.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

So, gentleman, who's winning the home run derby tonight? :harper1


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

I already hate this General manager


----------



## sickofcena

I was sick of Cena in 2006


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is it just me or did Orton copy Punks beard shape?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Orton growing in that heel beard.


----------



## Amber B

The amount of rolling papers and bitches numbers that must be in that briefcase.


----------



## 751161

I don't mind Orton as Mr Money in the Bank. This could be good.


----------



## Allur

RobertC said:


> Sandow cashing in tonight? Anyone?


Doubt he'll cash in on a heel.

//Fandangoat wtf


----------



## ACSplyt

Randy Orton for WWE Champion. Randy Orton vs. Daniel Bryan for the WWE Championship at Summerslam if Cena doesn't wanna tap out at Summerslam to Daniel Bryan. :vince2


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Yeah Orton!!!


----------



## Carlito1

RAW isnt even shown on basic cable anymore in Canada  ever since rogers bought the score  fuck u rogers


----------



## Bryan D.

Cash-in out of nowhere.

rton


----------



## y2j4lyf

Avon Barksdale said:


> So, gentleman, who's winning the home run derby tonight? :harper1


That's on tonight? :|
Edit: Wtf? :fandango


----------



## Stad

Fandango :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Who is Ryder wrestling tonight?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

FANDANGO.


----------



## chargebeam

What! Fandango?!


----------



## connormurphy13

HERE COMES FANDANGO!


----------



## hanzou666

greatness in the house


----------



## Y2-Jerk

SING HIS THEME!


----------



## Lok

Oh snap! Fandango! Sing it BK!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

MITB contract cashed in OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## GREEK FREAK

WTF?


----------



## Irish Jet

DAT POP

:lmao

The fuck? Awesome.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

:mark:


----------



## finalnight

RobertC said:


> Sandow cashing in tonight? Anyone?


Wouldn't he cash in on Smackdown?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

FANDANGO


----------



## Darth Sidious

I love Fandango, why do I? WHAT A POP.


----------



## Xevoz

wtf Fandango


----------



## NoyK

Fandango? WHAT!? :lmao


----------



## dan the marino

I was about to say they actually have a hot crowd tonight...

But Brooklyn? Yeah that does make sense.


----------



## Peapod

Crowd is shit hot.


----------



## Cyon

I feel like I went back in time 3 or 4 years.

FANDANGO


----------



## PacoAwesome

This crowd is awesome now.


----------



## Choke2Death

What's Fandumbo doing here?


----------



## Sensesfail




----------



## WrestlinFan

I do think that Orton/Cena can be good. They've been away from each other enough.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz

I was sick of Cena/Orton years ago.


----------



## Jean0987654321

Fandangoing alive and well!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

LMFAO THE CROWD LOVES FAN DAN GOOOOOOO


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Amber B said:


> The amount of rolling papers and bitches numbers that must be in that briefcase.


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah

Orton got a promo. Time sloooooowwwwwwwssssss doooooooowwwwwwnnnnnnnn getttttiiiiiinnnnngggg sleeeeeee


----------



## Buckley

I can already tell this is gonna be a great RAW


----------



## Rvp20

fandangoing is back :O


----------



## I Came To Play

FANDANGO


----------



## Celestineee

Whut? HAHAHA


----------



## ToddTheBod

It's so good to see that Fandango is still over with Smarks.

No sarcasm intended. I'm pumped.


----------



## RAB

FANDANGOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 751161

BROOKLYN IS ON FIRE TONIGHT!!! :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy

Hey look, Orton is 50 million times more interesting now that he's been given something to do. Imagine that.

Oh god, Fandango...FANDANGOING HASN'T DIED! I KNEW IT!


----------



## ACSplyt

Fandango and Summer Rae! Who's next? Ryback!


----------



## Dec_619

Absolutely pumped to hear the crowd when Daniel Bryan comes out!


----------



## Bryan D.

WHAT A POP!

:fandango


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Let's be serious they're popping for the theme, not Fandango himself.


----------



## Amber B

JBL is annoying me on commentary. Never thought I'd ever say that.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

The fuck is this clown & bitch doing, God bless the crowd though.


----------



## RyanPelley

This fucker needs to stop trying to talk like Val Venis. Even with the inhale. Get your own shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Like Randy Orton, I have no fuck to give for this.


----------



## TankOfRate

Fandango here to show these scrubs how it's done.

God I love Summer and her overacting. 

God I love Fandango and his....... everything.


----------



## Hera

VINTAGE CASH-IN :cole3


----------



## Londrick

Thank god for Fandango. This segment was getting fucking terrible.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LOL WTF IS HAPPENING :lmao


----------



## DerpCena

Shut up Randall


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Damien Sandow is coming out next. Calling it right now.


----------



## VintageOrton

Seriously Fandango :lol


----------



## Lillyart_14

Fandango, Orton, Cena and Maddox all in the ring lol. What is this fuckery?!


----------



## Daiko

Oh Fandango, you funny.


----------



## Irish Jet

This is fucking AMAZING

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## birthday_massacre

Choke2Death said:


> What's Fandumbo doing here?


Fodder for Randy Orton or John Cena


----------



## chargebeam

Man, promos are always great when there's a good crowd. I'm loving this opening promo.


----------



## King Gimp

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Who is Ryder wrestling tonight?


Catering. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman

This is going to be a fun show.

Just.. don't fucking chant Husky Harris again.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Hot crowd tonight


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao Fandango should be the first WWE Porn Star.


----------



## Aid

Orton to jump Cena from behind when he cashes in, just like messi wants to do to Cat. :lol


----------



## Sensesfail

birthday_massacre said:


> Is it just me or did Orton copy Punks beard shape?


the Wolverine look is in since the movie is almost out


----------



## Proc

Can you guys imagine Cena losing the belt to Fandango? :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DAT CROWD.

It's amazing what a great crowd can do for a show.


----------



## Cyon

Fandango is so getting squashed :lmao


----------



## Arrogant Mog

lol fandango is funny man, hes loving his gimmick


----------



## ABrown

This poor man's valbowski...


----------



## NikkiSixx

I noticed this last night during the PPV, but the pure joy on Summer Rae's face whenever Fandango does anything is kind of amazing.


----------



## ACSplyt

Waiting for Daniel Bryan. :bryan :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Evilerk

Fandango gets another 15 minutes of fame thanks to a too cool for school crowd


----------



## NoyK

IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN GUYS!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Can I Fandango my couch?


----------



## finalnight

That's it! Orton is going to the papers!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Fandango is so entertaining


----------



## KuritaDavion

I've heard trannies speak with a voice less creepily then this.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

LMFAO ORTON.


----------



## DerpCena

Switching over to Porn Hub incase anyone enters my living room


----------



## Guar

:fandango


----------



## checkcola

Sounds like they're taking a dump trying to say his name


----------



## Lok

Dat' brawl outta nowhere!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Cena just walking away :lol
:fandango :mark:


----------



## CGS

What the fuck am i watching


----------



## WrestlinFan

lol Fandango cleared Orton the fuck out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14

Haha this is nuts


----------



## Stad

Orton is getting booed for beating up Fandango lol


----------



## Sensesfail

Proc said:


> Can you guys imagine Cena losing the belt to Fandango? :lmao


----------



## Bryan D.

BOOK IT!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Great job maddox and it was not a tag team match. He is already better then Teddy Long


----------



## 751161

Crowd is hot for Fandango! :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death

Fandango to job!


----------



## KO Bossy

And Orton has just become my superstar of the night for freeing me of the pain that is a Fandango promo.


----------



## Allur

Well done let's go Goatdox!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Maddox forgot to let the As breathe


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Pretty good start to Raw. We could be in for a great night


----------



## King Gimp

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## chargebeam

Maddox is already reminding me of Bischoff.


----------



## Fandanceboy

This is gonna be awesome! THANK YOU, MADDOX! :mark:


----------



## KingLobos

Fandango is the new Val Venis haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

A decent start to the show.


----------



## connormurphy13

So the rumors are true.

:russo is back!


----------



## Irish Jet

Fandango with some of the best television ever there.


----------



## Nightingale

I'm loving Maddox so far.


----------



## NikkiSixx

msi360-20 said:


> Let's be serious they're popping for the theme, not Fandango himself.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## NoyK

Fandango bout' to get merked.


----------



## HHHGame78

bjnelson19705 said:


> :lmao Fandango should be the first WWE Porn Star.


Val Venis wasn't?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

OK OK, even I can admit Cena did that Fandango impression pretty well. :lmao


----------



## charlesxo

Maddox has a very Bischoff aura to him.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Lol Cena have fun guys I'm out.


----------



## Karma101

Crowd sounds good.


----------



## Dragzila

Commercials already?


----------



## Trifektah

Amber B said:


> JBL is annoying me on commentary. Never thought I'd ever say that.


It hurts me too. He's like a fucking Lawler clone now.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Fandango just owned Orton for a moment, too bad he's about to job


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Ugh just as Orton comes out to potentially save the segment,it gets worse.

Now we have a match, looking for Orton to own this clown.


----------



## RKing85

Kayfabe speaking, Greg Mad-ox is already the best GM in years.


----------



## jackbhoy

just missed the first 10 minutes of raw, did I miss much?


----------



## RobertC

Fandango taking on Vintage Orton

:cole3


----------



## Darth Sidious

Fandango, top lad.


----------



## Peapod

Orton is already 100 times more interesting now that he is part of a storyline. About freaking time.


----------



## Berbz

Yeah good start. Crowd seem good, just imagine if Bryan came out :lol


----------



## Con27

Lol at Cena just casually walking out the ring when the fighting started


----------



## Monday Night Raw

What dis Maddox say before cena came out? I missed it


----------



## ABrown

NoyK said:


> IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN GUYS!


----------



## El Capitano

Monday Night Raw said:


> What dis Maddox say before cena came out? I missed it


WHC rematch


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## larrydavidcape

Great start to Raw, Maddox is gold.


----------



## Fandanceboy

Sensesfail said:


>


I'm using this for my sig!


----------



## Bryan D.

Monday Night Raw said:


> What dis Maddox say before cena came out? I missed it


Ziggler is going to wrestle Del Rio in a rematch.


----------



## cavs25

Ummm I...umm..I actually like Maddox as GM :kobe4


----------



## KuritaDavion

Monday Night Raw said:


> What dis Maddox say before cena came out? I missed it


Dolph vs. ADR rematch, don't know if it's for the title.


----------



## KO Bossy

Peapod said:


> Orton is already 100 times more interesting now that he is part of a storyline. About freaking time.


I said the exact same thing.


----------



## Cyon

Cena not caring and just walking away made me laugh.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Fandango > Randy Orton.


----------



## Darth Sidious

Nice to see the crowd up for it.


----------



## Dark Church

If Cena doesn't choose Bryan later this crowd will not be pleased. Neither will I for the record.


----------



## Sensesfail

Fandanceboy said:


> I'm using this for my sig!


it would make for a great sig


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

that was a good start :lmao can't help but crack a smile at Fandango's creep voice. good crowd, Maddox is an interesting gm


----------



## NexS.E.S

Golden Era
New Generation Era
Attitude Era
Ruthless Aggression Era
PG era
MADDOX ERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

NikkiSixx said:


> I noticed this last night during the PPV, but the pure joy on Summer Rae's face whenever Fandango does anything is kind of amazing.


Yeah, it's cute. :lol


----------



## KingLobos

I was expecting Fandango to say hello ladies


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That was a good first segment. Although, if you were to tell me Orton, Cena, Maddox, and Fandango would be in the opening segment together, I wouldn't have believed it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Peapod said:


> Orton is already 100 times more interesting now that he is part of a storyline. About freaking time.


And he has shown some personality for the first time in two years


----------



## HHHbkDX

Fuck, Orton is going to get MASSIVE heat if he cashes it in on Bryan. Do NOT fuck this up, WWE, for god's sake!

This BK crowd is epic already!


----------



## Irish Jet

Whatever happens from now is irrelevant. Maddox's face and Fandango's shush have ensured this Raw is GOAT.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Orton >>> Fandango


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

El Capitano said:


> WHC rematch
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I missed that when I went and got my pizza. That sounds awful. Don't think I can watch another ADR/Ziggler match.


----------



## KO Bossy

Dark Church said:


> If Cena doesn't choose Bryan later this crowd will not be pleased. Neither will I for the record.


Probably means they won't do it.


----------



## Amber B

Impromptu match.
So they had nothing planned after the first segment.


----------



## Shadowcran

KuritaDavion said:


> Dolph vs. ADR rematch, don't know if it's for the title.


It should be...even so, I smell cash in already.


----------



## RiverFenix

Maddox gives a WCW era Bischoff vibe...


----------



## PunkShoot

SUMMER RAAAEEEEE


----------



## birthday_massacre

Cyon said:


> Cena not caring and just walking away made me laugh.


Vintage Cena non-selling


----------



## Sensesfail

what is the crowd chanting?


----------



## NoyK

I hope this isn't all the Orton we get for tonight. I was enjoying his promo with Cena, god dammit Fandango.


----------



## connormurphy13

Well guys....

This should be a fun night


----------



## Eulonzo

Summer Rae chant? :lol


----------



## ACSplyt

The opening went uphill went Orton and Fandango came out. lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Summer Rae is over as fuck


----------



## Xobeh

jbl fucked up


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Were they chanting 'Overrated'?


----------



## virus21

Amber B said:


> Impromptu match.
> So they had nothing planned after the first segment.


They could be writing show as its on the air for all we know


----------



## NikkiSixx

Sensesfail said:


> what is the crowd chanting?


SUMMER RAE!


----------



## Bushmaster

Orton must have cut his hand. He is bleeding.


----------



## Amber B

"Summer Rae-ay"

Brooklyn. Stop!


----------



## Lok

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## Dark Church

I approve of the Summer Rae chants.


----------



## KO Bossy

Shadowcran said:


> It should be...even so, I smell cash in already.


Wouldn't make any sense. Heel cashes in on a heel?


----------



## RKing85

Did Orton just try to pick up a new wife in the front row there?


----------



## El Capitano

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I missed that when I went and got my pizza. That sounds awful. Don't think I can watch another ADR/Ziggler match.


Wut? They have has awesome matches recently. Bad news to me is that it means Ziggler's getting screwed and facing big e at summer slam


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera

The disrespect going on right now to The Big Valbowski is too much.


----------



## kakashi101

Did JBL just say that everyone who's cashed in MITB have become champion?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Orton may have already found his next wife :lol


----------



## NoyK

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Were they chanting 'Overrated'?


"_Summer Rae!_"


----------



## Sensesfail

that blonde in the front row is going to wet herself tonight after being that close to Orton :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Orton is more energized now then he's been in a minute, good to see. Da Viper


----------



## TankOfRate

Classic Orton scoping the crowd for vagina. That's our boy.


----------



## Xobeh

kakashi101 said:


> Did JBL just say that everyone who's cashed in MITB have become champion?


Yes, he fucked up


----------



## Eulonzo

Y2-Jerk said:


> Summer Rae is over as fuck


More over than Brad Maddox.


----------



## virus21

Y2-Jerk said:


> Summer Rae is over as fuck


So basically Fandango is the new Del Rio in that his manager is more over than him?


----------



## HHHGame78

KO Bossy said:


> Wouldn't make any sense. Heel cashes in on a heel?


Didn't Swagger cash in on a heel Jericho?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Ryder and Catering need to have a match tonight. Anyone got hot photos of Trish Stratus to post?


----------



## birthday_massacre

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Were they chanting 'Overrated'?


I heard overrated as well not summer rae


----------



## Bullydully

Weird start to the show tonight.


----------



## PacoAwesome

GSP!


----------



## Choke2Death

MC Hammer and GSP... lol


----------



## PunkShoot

Crowd is hot tonight boys


----------



## Bushmaster

Crowd seems kind of smarky so far. Hopefully they don't over do it.


----------



## chargebeam

Randy Savage? Why.


----------



## ACSplyt

Randy Savage chants! :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Dumb ass fans are there to make themselves the story it seems. Trying desperately to be like Post-Mania crowd...


----------



## y2j4lyf

Savage chants :side:


----------



## cavs25

Randy Savage!!!


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Why does Fandango's decent wrestling skills have to be wasted on this yahoo of a character?


----------



## Sensesfail

Randy Savage chants? they started that on the Raw after WM


----------



## Gaz.

"THANK YOU MADDOX"

GOAT General Manager already.


----------



## ToddTheBod

What will Lawler say the crowd is chanting next?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Jerry Lawler made a MC Hammer reference. The fuck am I listening to?


----------



## charlesxo

Randy Savage!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Randy Savage chants


----------



## Daiko

Randy Savage chants again :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Randy Savage?


----------



## Cyon

Orton fresh from a divorce and already looking for some pussy I see.


----------



## Jigsaw83

Was that a Randy Savage chant? lol


----------



## Bryan D.

Wannabe crowd


----------



## Shadowcran

KO Bossy said:


> Wouldn't make any sense. Heel cashes in on a heel?


It does if Ziggler "gets revenge" by aiding Sandow's cashin.


----------



## 751161

This crowd is awesome :mark:


----------



## Amber B

Ugh stop it with the silly chants. Fuck.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

And another crowd shitting over an Orton match.


----------



## Guar

summer rae is quite the babe


----------



## Irish Jet

JBL is simply the greatest man.


----------



## Domenico

JBL chants.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Waits for them to start a Chris Benoit chant*


----------



## Allur

Vintage Brooklyn


----------



## Blueforce7

Again with the random chants?


----------



## Lok

Savage chants already.


----------



## Eulonzo

NoyK said:


> "_Summer Rae!_"


I wish she reacted.


Sensesfail said:


> that blonde in the front row is going to wet herself tonight after being that close to Orton :lmao


I know, right? :lol The look on her face..


----------



## RobertC

Copycat crowd


----------



## 123bigdave

Annihilus said:


> WWE with that brainwashing in full effect.. Michael Cole: "there's no question he's one of the greatest WWE champions of all time". Disgusting.


What? He IS one of the greatest champions of all time.

Just because you are a hater doesn't make 99% of everyone else wrong.


----------



## ABrown

wtf @ Fandango's pants.

Part Nash. Part Disco Inferno. Part Snuka.

Are those flames on the bottom? :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy

HHHGame78 said:


> Didn't Swagger cash in on a heel Jericho?


Yeah and Swagger is considered one of the worst MiTB winners...


----------



## Flawless Victory

Randy Savage chant...Then a JBL chant


----------



## Murph

Crowd's great because they're creating a fun atmosphere, that's what it boils down to. I'm loving WWE at the minute.


----------



## Rvp20

Crowd shitting on orton again ?


----------



## SubZero3:16

A twitter poll?? Is something wrong with the App??? OH noes!!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er

Amber B said:


> Ugh stop it with the silly chants. Fuck.


why?


----------



## TripleG

OK, I just flipped on the TV and I see Orton beating up Fandango while the fans chant JBL. 

What did I miss?


----------



## NikkiSixx

"Cena's Choice" starring Meryl Streep

(Meryl could even make jorts seem like a good idea.)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Anybody mad bout the Randy Savage chants?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

SoupBro said:


> Crowd seems kind of smarky so far. Hopefully they don't over do it.


Everyone will love it until they start chanting Husky Harris when The Wyatt Family comes out.


----------



## doctor doom

Chris Benoit chant LOL


----------



## connormurphy13

DAT CHANT


----------



## WrestlinFan

Didn't JBL beat the shit out of Hornswoggle once upon a time?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran

Jigsaw83 said:


> Was that a Randy Savage chant? lol


That makes more sense. I thought they were chanting "Randy Travis"...is Travis still alive?


----------



## NoyK

Alright, the first time around was cool and all, but the random-as-hell chants are getting silly.
Especially since it's a wannabe remake of New Jersey.


----------



## ACSplyt

The crowd is gonna make this night an interesting one.


----------



## VintageOrton

Randy Savage and JBL chants during a Randy Orton match. Not like we've heard that before.


----------



## TankOfRate

KuritaDavion said:


> Jerry Lawler made a MC Hammer reference. The fuck am I listening to?


This is the WWE. It's 2013 which means Vince and his crew are only just getting to grips with 90s pop culture.


----------



## PunkShoot

Summer rae is so pretty


----------



## Eulonzo

Lord Flvcko said:


> *Waits for them to start a Chris Benoit chant*


I kinda hope they do just to hear how people react backstage and on commentary. :lmao

They'll probably be silent on commentary until it's done, or just no-sell it.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

They need to chant Chris Benoit's name


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

No mention of the blood on Orton
VINTAGE WWE Universe commentary :cole3


----------



## KingLobos

Fandango will win this


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

This match is incredible.


----------



## Fandanceboy

This is already MOTY contender!


----------



## JC00

HHHs_Torn_Quad said:


> Why does Fandango's decent wrestling skills have to be wasted on this yahoo of a character?


Because it's entertainment, damn it

:vince3


----------



## birthday_massacre

RobertC said:


> Copycat crowd


at least they are into the match instead of silent

as long as they are active that is all matters


----------



## Bushmaster

ACSplyt said:


> The crowd is gonna make this night an interesting one.


more likely an annoying one. Hopefully they don't sabotage any segments with their random pointless chants


----------



## Lok

Commercial!


----------



## Irish Jet

People in this thread complaining about the crowd.

Wow.


----------



## Cyon

KuritaDavion said:


> Everyone will love it until they start chanting Husky Harris when The Wyatt Family comes out.


So true :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion

This match is going through another commercial break. Boy they really didn't have anything planned for hour one then.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

WrestlinFan said:


> Didn't JBL beat the shit out of Hornswoggle once upon a time?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yup and that was a great moment


----------



## Bryan D.

Interesting match so far. Keep it going.


----------



## Daiko

OH MA SUITS!!! :mark::mark:


----------



## WrestlinFan

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah and Swagger is considered one of the worst MiTB winners...


Yes he is, but not because he was a heel that cashed in on a heel.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz

Fandanceboy said:


> This is already MOTY contender!


No. Quality match but not MOTY


----------



## Amber B

I blame Jersey for the chants. I blame Jersey for everything.


----------



## PunkShoot

FANNNNNNNNNNN
DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

He has 10x the charisma then curtis axel


----------



## NexS.E.S

I can tell this is the kind of smark crowd that has the potential to be too smarky. Prepare for "Husky Harris" chants.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Lord Flvcko said:


> *Waits for them to start a Chris Benoit chant*


Who? :vince5


----------



## NikkiSixx

TankOfRate said:


> This is the WWE. It's 2013 which means Vince and his crew are only just getting to grips with 90s pop culture.


Word on the WWE street is that women just got the right to vote, so use the app, ladies!


----------



## Eulonzo

PunkShoot said:


> Summer rae is so pretty


I know! She's a pretty amusing valet, ngl. Don't know if she's a good wrestler, though.


----------



## ABrown

Fresh Dougie said:


> Anybody mad bout the Randy Savage chants?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's kind of annoying, but why would anyone be mad?


----------



## ACSplyt

SoupBro said:


> more likely an annoying one. Hopefully they don't sabotage any segments with their random pointless chants


I hope they're smart enough not to kill the Wyatt Family's segment later tonight.


----------



## Dark Church

KuritaDavion said:


> Everyone will love it until they start chanting Husky Harris when The Wyatt Family comes out.


I was thinking the same thing. A night full of praise then an audible Husky Harris chant is heard and everyone turns on them.


----------



## un_pretti_er

SoupBro said:


> more likely an annoying one. Hopefully they don't sabotage any segments with their random pointless chants


you mad?


----------



## jackbhoy

someone needs to start a vintage orton chant :lmao


----------



## NoyK

Someone drop tons of toilet water on the crowd if they start "Husky Harris" chants when the Wyatts come out.


----------



## connormurphy13

InB4 the Husky Harris chants


----------



## Coach

I love how Fandango is being booked strong here. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix

So bloody original Brooklyn.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Speaking of Savage has anyone ever seen the Macho Man Randy Savage dragon mod for Skyrim? It turns all dragons into Macho Man Randy Savage Dragons.


----------



## Sensesfail

Irish Jet said:


> People in this thread complaining about the crowd.
> 
> Wow.


it makes me wonder what they said during the Raw after WM29


----------



## virus21

Amber B said:


> I blame Jersey for the chants. I blame Jersey for everything.


Even Kevin Smith?


----------



## Luchini

Eulonzo said:


> I kinda hope they do just to hear how people react backstage and on commentary. :lmao
> 
> They'll probably be silent on commentary until it's done, or just no-sell it.


"Cut the feed dammit! Cut the feed!":vince3


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Fandanceboy said:


> This is already MOTY contender!


Yeah if there was only one match in a year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

PunkShoot said:


> FANNNNNNNNNNN
> DANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> He has 10x the charisma then curtis axel


That promo he cut was just as bad as any Axel promo, man.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I hope they don't keep belittling what they're watching by chanting random shit


----------



## Duberry

"Randy Savage"

HAHAHAHA Dis crowd is awesome

"Husky Harris"

Fuck these smark wannabe cunts!


----------



## Marrakesh

Crowd is live as fuck and still some people are complaining. This will make the show 10x more interesting than the usual silent hicks ville crowds so shut the fuck up and enjoy it. Though Wyatt is in for a rough ride .. lol


----------



## NikkiSixx

Smark crowds don't typically chant Chris Benoit (because great wrestler he was, he's still a fucking murderer), so I don't know why they would tonight.


----------



## hanzou666

prepare yourself for the husky harris chants


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Amber B said:


> I blame Jersey for the chants. I blame Jersey for everything.


Jersey should always be blamed for everything. Always.


----------



## Bryan D.

Sensesfail said:


> it makes me wonder what they said during the Raw after WM29


They loved it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

People are saying this match is MOTY contender? :lmao

It's been decent imo.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Amber B said:


> I blame Jersey for the chants. I blame Jersey for everything.


----------



## KingLobos

Oh the Husky Harris chants will be loud. They are coming.


----------



## Choke2Death

doctor doom said:


> Chris Benoit chant LOL


Really? LOL, greatest crowd ever if they genuinely make a lasting impact with it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

How these guys walk let alone wrestle after taking the bumps they did last night is insane to me. I wouldn't last long as a wrestler...


----------



## Darth Sidious

Irish Jet said:


> People in this thread complaining about the crowd.
> 
> Wow.


Just unreal isn't it? Hey, let's all sit in silence shall we?


----------



## Amber B

birthday_massacre said:


> at least they are into the match instead of silent
> 
> as long as they are active that is all matters


They aren't into the match. They're into making themselves look cool and copying what Jersey did.

Once they chant Husky Harris, the bitching on here will ensue.


----------



## ACSplyt

Dark Church said:


> I was thinking the same thing. A night full of praise then an audible Husky Harris chant is heard and everyone turns on them.


The story of the IWC. It seriously is. :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

virus21 said:


> Even Kevin Smith?


I'm guessing ESPECIALLY Kevin Smith.


----------



## SP103

What comes first-Orton's 3rd Strike or a cash in attempt?


----------



## dan the marino

RobertC said:


> Copycat crowd


I'd rather they "copy" the post-WM crowd than the regular near-silent crowds we get.


----------



## PunkShoot

I dono what it is about fandango, but he is damn entertaining.


----------



## RKing85

Jesus JBL, please shut up about Fandago beating Jericho being the biggest upset in Wrestlemania history. Not even close.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

People complain about the quiet crowds. Then, they complain about the lively crowds. Can't win.


----------



## Lillyart_14

I'd like to say its been a good match so far, but there's been two add breaks in 5 minutes


----------



## checkcola

SJFC said:


> "Randy Savage"
> 
> HAHAHAHA Dis crowd is awesome
> 
> "Husky Harris"
> 
> Fuck these smark wannabe cunts!


Shitting on a Randy Orton match is funny, shitting on unproven IWC darlings is horrible. :cuss:

Or... don't make fun of things I like!


----------



## ToddTheBod

Surprised how long this match was given. Really, really dig it.


----------



## KO Bossy

Fandango beating Jericho is the greatest WM upset? Guess JBL hasn't seen WM11. I'd say the football player beating the trained wrestler was a bit more of an upset.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

The Wolverine starring CM Punk.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Darth Sidious said:


> Just unreal isn't it? Hey, let's all sit in silence shall we?


Can't please most of the people on this forum.

When the crowd is live, chanting whatever, it makes the show 100% times better.


----------



## Coach

PunkShoot said:


> I dono what it is about fandango, but he is damn entertaining.


Agreed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

un_pretti_er said:


> you mad?


How did you get mad from what i typed? :lol


----------



## Bullydully

Marrakesh said:


> Crowd is live as fuck and still some people are complaining. This will make the show 10x more interesting than the usual silent hicks ville crowds so shut the fuck up and enjoy it. Though Wyatt is in for a rough ride .. lol


People will complain about anything these days. When the crowd are dead they complain, when the crowd are live... still complain.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Orton has blood on his hand, now I'm waiting for someone at ringside to throw him a towel.


----------



## connormurphy13

But honestly...who gives a fuck if they chant Husky Harris?

They will be pushed no matter what


----------



## Cyon

I must say, Summer Rae is looking pretty classy with that hairstyle.


----------



## Dark Church

Sensesfail said:


> it makes me wonder what they said during the Raw after WM29


They loved it and it was near unanimous. I'm actually confused by the hate already. They may be pre angry for asumed Husky Harris chants.


----------



## Sensesfail

We Want Ziggler chants


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Does the new WWE video game come with mentions by the commentators about the WWE app during the matches?


----------



## KatKayson

A local commercial just play'ed for the July 25 SD RVD returns to SD that night And there is a street fight...for the WHC


----------



## ACSplyt

We want Ziggler chants. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

They want Ziggler


----------



## killacamt

SP103 said:


> What comes first-Orton's 3rd Strike or a cash in attempt?


his 3rd strike will probably be swept under the rug


----------



## PunkShoot

Oh god I just noticed, huge smark crowd, if Paige debuts, she seriously could get a MONSTER reaction


----------



## Eulonzo

A lot of people on Twitter want Daniel Bryan to win. :mark: Not just people from here/smark fans either!


----------



## Alex DeLarge

dan the marino said:


> I'd rather they "copy" the post-WM crowd than the regular near-silent crowds we get.


I agree. It's always good when the crowds are actually into the show instead of sitting on their hands and not giving a fuck.


----------



## NikkiSixx

HHHs_Torn_Quad said:


> Why does Fandango's decent wrestling skills have to be wasted on this yahoo of a character?


Because even when he's Fandangoing, he's still getting weird. (Y)


----------



## Shadowcran

This crowd was already chanting "What?" when there were no pauses in the conversation. Yeah, they'll do "Husky Harris" chants like "vintage assholes". They don't know any better and are still stuck on a Stone Cold chant after umpteen years. They need to come out of the Steve Austin induced beer coma.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao They are seriously doing the wave in the crowd


----------



## hanzou666

cole said t bone suplex


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

You'll all turn on this crowd and slit your wrists the second they start chanting Husky Harris (which they will).


----------



## WWE

That super plex almost looked botched 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

LOL @ the wave.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok

Supa-plex!


----------



## un_pretti_er

Excellent superplex.


----------



## Lillyart_14

dan the marino said:


> I'd rather they "copy" the post-WM crowd than the regular near-silent crowds we get.


This so much.


----------



## VintageOrton

wrestle_champion said:


> "Cut the feed dammit! Cut the feed!":vince3


:lmao


----------



## Cyon

Hot damn.


----------



## KO Bossy

Really enjoying the t-bone suplex as part of Orton's move set. Looks great and we don't get to see it often.

Summer Rae is delicious. Hottest diva on the roster.


----------



## Luchini

I just realized something, that was a long commercial break.


----------



## Marv95

NikkiSixx said:


> Smark crowds don't typically chant Chris Benoit (because great wrestler he was, he's still a fucking murderer), so I don't know why they would tonight.


I heard there was a Chris Benoit chant during the Orton/Sheamus match on the Raw after Mania during the commercial break.


----------



## squeelbitch

this crowd is dumb,they ain't original, they are basically copying chants from nj


----------



## Arcade

Wow, the crowd are really into it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Superplex botch by Fandango - Randy hurt, Fandango is done!


----------



## PunkShoot

Fandango is amazing in the ring, god damn


----------



## birthday_massacre

If they chant Husky Harris, Bray should say Hucky Harris is dead, he has been reborn into Bray Wyatt and shut up the crowd.

i think that would be a genius way to turn it around on the crowd


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I can't wait for Great Khali to have a match tonight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just spotted "Don Tony" and "Kevin Castle" signs :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Darth Sidious said:


> Just unreal isn't it? Hey, let's all sit in silence shall we?


A lively crowd is what everyone should want, but a crowd that makes the show about them and belittles what they're watching isn't what we should want


----------



## Hera

Summer Rae is so good in her role. So, so good.


----------



## chargebeam

This crowd is keeping me interested in Raw tonight!


----------



## ToddTheBod

RKO OUT OF NOWHERE COMING UP


----------



## ACSplyt

Orton no longer hearing voices in his head. So much for being vintage. rton2


----------



## Eulonzo

Good match, ngl.


----------



## SP103

WWE is like Mortal Kombat 1 on Super Nintendo...


----------



## Blueforce7

Damn, they screwed up on the Superplex replay.


----------



## checkcola

This crowd's over-reactions is to HBK over-bumping for Hogan


----------



## Sensesfail

Dark Church said:


> They loved it and it was near unanimous. I'm actually confused by the hate already. They may be pre angry for asumed Husky Harris chants.


i only ask because i was in the post WM29 crowd, and it was the most fun wrestling event i ever attended (and i've attended a lot of wrestling events and ppvs)


----------



## Omega_VIK

dan the marino said:


> I'd rather they "copy" the post-WM crowd than the regular near-silent crowds we get.


Amen


----------



## all in all...

no not his balls!


----------



## un_pretti_er

Fandango from OUTA NOWHERE


----------



## TripleG

Orton is just killing Fandango. 


I feel like I'm watching a Triple H match.


----------



## Murph

The crowd are having fun, you people whinging need to do the same :russo


----------



## AJJets107

squeelbitch said:


> this crowd is dumb,they ain't original, they are basically copying chants from nj


Some of them are probably here too...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swa9ga

Sweet SuperPlex!


----------



## Evilerk

Wait..wait..Fandango outta nowhere?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

OVER AS FUCK.


----------



## RobertC

Vintage Orton with the DDT :cole3


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Fuck Don Tony & Kevin Castle

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

HHHs_Torn_Quad said:


> Does the new WWE video game come with mentions by the commentators about the WWE app during the matches?


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Bushmaster

Great match by Fandango, even though he'll lose it will help him alot.


----------



## PunkShoot

Great match


----------



## Choke2Death

RKO!

And wow, Orton is OVER even with this smarky crowd trying to make an impact.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

This crowd is quite loud


----------



## NoyK

There we go, Orton waking the crowd up :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck

rton2 DAT RKO!!!


----------



## Glass Shatters

DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING.

:kobe


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Lol stop lying about who's trending.


----------



## Lok

RKO! Crowd is pumped.


----------



## Guar

good opening match imo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Holy shit. That was the loudest pop I've heard from an RKO ever.


----------



## Bryan D.

Fantastic match. (Y) That RKO looked great.


----------



## Hypno

WHERE'S MAH BRIEFCASE.


----------



## KuritaDavion

RKO out of........well everyone saw that one coming.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The RKO :ddp


----------



## Berbz

You can take that to the papers


----------



## NikkiSixx

For those saying that as long as the crowd is alive, it's all good (and I'm not saying I hate this crowd, because I don't), think of it this way: say the crowd is alive, but the only chants they're doing are "WHAT," "USA!" and "WE ARE AWESOME." Just because they're not sitting on their hands, does that make them good?


----------



## ACSplyt

Orton with the win out of no where! rton


----------



## Xevoz

Pretty good match


----------



## Trifektah

Great match


----------



## un_pretti_er

Amazing RKO sell by Fandango.

Fandango is tremendous in the ring. He's becoming a personal favorite.


----------



## finalnight

Crowd is approaching post-wm29 levels.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27

Ooft Summer Rae lookin good tonight


----------



## Domenico

Curious to see what kind of pop Rhodes will get.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Crowds make this make wrestling is awesome as it. I wouldn't be opposed to them taping Smackdown every week from a standard location in NYC.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I totally didn't see that finish coming.


----------



## Eulonzo

HEY! NOTHING YOU CAN SAY! NOTHING'S GONNA CHANGE WHAT YOU DONE TO ME! rton2


----------



## Swa9ga

Shit, he sold the fuck out of that RKO!

Great way to kick off Raw..Nice match


----------



## Fandanceboy

What a match! :mark:

Great rub for Fandango, even though he lost


----------



## Cyon

That was a nice match to start off RAW.


----------



## ABrown

people actually think summer rae's overreacting is cute? :kobe

she looks like a clown out there


----------



## wholedamnshow

Fandango can work.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Good booking in that match, thats how you make someone look strong in defeat.


----------



## Irish Jet

Great match, crowd makes everything better. Pop for the RKO was awesome.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match, in good part thanks to the crowd. They were really on fire.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fresh Dougie said:


> Fuck Don Tony & Kevin Castle
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


People hate those guys in general.


----------



## Arcade

Pretty good match.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Fresh Dougie said:


> Fuck Don Tony & Kevin Castle


Yeah those guys are absolutely terrible.


----------



## Waffelz

Good match to kick RAW off. This gon' be good.


----------



## ACSplyt

Awesome start to Raw. Great match.


----------



## nikola123

Future WHC?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

This is why I want Orton in the title picture, I'm not even a fan really - but he is so fucking over 99% of the time - it makes exciting TV.


----------



## all in all...

Hera said:


> Summer Rae is so good in her role. So, so good.


yeah, she plays "hot chick" very well


----------



## Bryan D.

Ziggler/AdR is for the title?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Pretty good match.


----------



## SmartClear

Future World Heavyweight Champion?

Wtf you smoking JBL.


----------



## PunkShoot

Fandango just proved that he deserves a push for a title. Kid can work a damn match my god


----------



## Eulonzo

Fandanceboy said:


> What a match! :mark:
> 
> Great rub for Fandango, even though he lost


I agree.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

yeah they're loud as fuck tonight though those last moments of the match were good


----------



## connormurphy13

So why can't they show actual video replays from their PPVs?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I don't wanna see them wrestle again please help me god.


----------



## NoyK

Fandango actually looked good there, even though he lost.
And that double pop for Orton at the end of the match was huge, god damn.


----------



## Stad

Ziggy pop :mark:


----------



## TankOfRate

Poor Drew McIntyre. Unlucky bastard missed out on the "sorry your wife's divorcing you" push.


----------



## chargebeam

DAYUM. AJ looking fine.


----------



## Gaz.

Good match, good start to the show.

Wyatt/Lesnar/McMahons/Shield/DB/Heyman/Punk...

It's gonna be a good night.


----------



## Lok

dat pop for ziggles.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Honestly, who cares what the crowd chants? They are having fun. It also adds to the experience of watching at home. 

It's not really a bad thing if people tell their friends that they actually had fun at a wrestling event.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Someone needs to have a word with Lawler about those fucking hideous t-shirts.


----------



## PunkShoot

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bushmaster

Ziggler is gonna get a massive pop tonight, AJ screwing him again will get her huge heat too :mark: gonna look great.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dolph Ziggler's face turn is complete but it looks like he is going back to the midcard to face Big E i bet. UGH


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Punk and Bryan's pops are going to be bonkers.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Just tuned in. Glad to see they're separating AJ and Ziggles.


----------



## un_pretti_er

Our boy Ziggles is all grown up


----------



## PacoAwesome

Ziggler!


----------



## Cyon

BREAKUP INCOMING


----------



## Swa9ga

'Atta boy Ziggles!


----------



## all in all...

cold hearted dolph


i like it


----------



## SpeedStick

Well Ziggler not winning now


----------



## KO Bossy

KICK THAT SKANK TO THE CURB, DOLPH! ATTABOY!


----------



## KingLobos

I question Ziggler's sexuality. He is turning down that piece of ass.


----------



## KatKayson

Can almost guarantee Ziggler loses


----------



## Sensesfail

AJ Lee's sweet ass has officially been kicked to the curb


----------



## Y2J Problem

Even if some of the chants annoy you, it's still great to have a crowd with some voice at least.


----------



## CoverD

Yea Dolph!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Ziggler is so over :mark: working dat crowd


----------



## Alex DeLarge

AJ had that "I'm gonna kill him" look


----------



## Karma101

I reckon I have a chance with AJ now guys.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Who's AJ gonna sleep with next?


----------



## Jigsaw83

ohhhhh kicked straight to the curb!


----------



## Lillyart_14

Ziggler dumps AJ. Bout fucking time.


----------



## y2j4lyf

RATINGZ


----------



## ACSplyt

Big E giving her that black pipe. Mark Henry!!!!!! THAT'S WHAT I DO. RAISE RATINGS! :henry1


----------



## Domenico

CROWD CHANTING YES. HAHAHA


----------



## Choke2Death

MIZARK with that suit on.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Aww, they broke up...


----------



## NoyK

Breakup pop :lmao
About time Ziggler.


----------



## Irish Jet

Ziggler going dat lone wolf route


----------



## Palahniuk

Zig back on the market ladies


----------



## Amber B

If I have to deal with another short bus bitch saga for another summer.....


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Ziggler breaking up like a champ


----------



## nikola123

big e to cost ziggy match


----------



## NikkiSixx

FACES DON'T HAVE TIME FOR BITCHES AND WACK ASS FRIENDS #LONEWOLF #AJSTYLESGLOVES


----------



## Xevoz

RATINGGGSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

FINALLY. IT'S OVER. ZIGGLEE IS DEAD.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Cold......BLOODED!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Are u guys buying Dead Man Down???


----------



## connormurphy13

You bitches can't deny Ziggler's getting genuine face pops

:ziggler1


----------



## KuritaDavion

So Big E attacks Ziggler during the match then.


----------



## Stall_19

Someone's getting his ass kicked by Big E Langston soon.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Ziggy is ICE COLD


----------



## Flawless Victory

Annnnnnd there's the break up


----------



## finalnight

Damn Mark fix ur tie!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobertC

Henry retiring tonight for good?


----------



## chargebeam

This crowd is fucking awesome. It's just like a post-Wrestlemania crowd. Fun night ahead. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn, Ziggler is loved in NY/NJ. His pops in NY and NJ are about 100 times louder than the pops he gets anywhere else in the country. You'd think he was from this area, or something.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Thank god Ziggler is done with AJ, there act is embarrassing to watch for any Male over the age of 14.


----------



## Bushmaster

still upset Henry tapped out  having that finish for the Worlds Strongest Man was the worst way to end the match.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well, I guess AJ can always convert to being a lesbian.


----------



## RyanPelley

That means Zig vs Big. No title


----------



## El Capitano

And there we go Ziggler's getting screwed out of the title forced into a shit feud with Aj and big e


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok

Bk loves dem' some Henry.


----------



## Bullydully

That was quick...


----------



## virus21

The Ratman said:


> Who's AJ gonna sleep with next?


Vote for who on the WWE App


----------



## PunkShoot

OBVIOUS PREDICTION TIME.

BIG E Interferes and takes out zigglr.

Starts the BIG E vs Ziggler Feud. AJ as Big E's side.


----------



## birthday_massacre

larrydavidcape said:


> Someone needs to have a word with Lawler about those fucking hideous t-shirts.


Well he probably had a word with Cena since his T Shirts are hideous as well.

He needs to talk to the right person.


----------



## Luchini

abrown0718 said:


> people actually think summer rae's overreacting is cute? :kobe
> 
> she looks like a clown out there


I agree. His old dancer complimented him while Summer tries to steal the spotlight it seems.


----------



## Bryan D.

Ziggler will get his ass kicked by Big E during his match with Del Rio.


----------



## Con27

I hope Henry isn't coming out to retire again unless he's gonna keep doing it to trick people haha


----------



## Gaz.

She just got her ass dumped~!

:artest3:kg1:bron:KG

Although, if her ass needs a shoulder to cry on...

:hayden3


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Also jesus, how boring is Orton in the ring. That was shit.

Boy this push will be loads of fun.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Stad said:


> Cena gonna choose Bryan.


there is legitimately ZERO kayfabe reason for him to. ffs, people will believe anything a dirtsheet throws at them


----------



## Xevoz

Amber B said:


> If I have to deal with another short bus bitch saga for another summer.....


We both know Big E is costing Ziggler that match tonight


----------



## Awesome 1

Mark Henry in a suit.. ohhhhh shit.


----------



## Shadowcran

The Ratman said:


> Who's AJ gonna sleep with next?


Brad Maddux


----------



## Sensesfail

KuritaDavion said:


> So Big E attacks Ziggler during the match then.


pretty much


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

virus21 said:


> Vote for who on the WWE App


Orton


----------



## ~Eazy~

Henry next?

Time to prepare for the "you tapped out" chats. :no:


----------



## Carlito1

I'd scoop AJ up on the rebound in a second..dont care how crazy she is


----------



## Bullydully

Is Ziggler/ADR tonight for the Title?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

The Ratman said:


> Who's AJ gonna sleep with next?


#AJall


----------



## Avon Barksdale

DAT POP :henry1


----------



## Duberry

"I figured if y'all would forget me, then you'd at least remember the tie!".....


----------



## Doc

Great show so far. Hyped.


----------



## Swa9ga

Mark Henry with them RATINGS! That's what he does..


----------



## NoyK

Bryan, Ziggler, Orton and Punk are the only four top faces actually getting top face reactions nowadays.


----------



## Berbz

Ziggler Mark said:


> there is legitimately ZERO kayfabe reason for him to. ffs, people will believe anything a dirtsheet throws at them


Cena being the wanker that he is will say "i'll let the crowd decide" followed by Yes chants, he'll pick Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Luchini

The Ratman said:


> Who's AJ gonna sleep with next?


Orton or Sandow. :


----------



## NikkiSixx

virus21 said:


> Vote for who on the WWE App


#AJALL


----------



## sickofcena

Wyatt to attack henry


----------



## Dr.Boo

~Eazy~ said:


> Henry next?
> 
> Time to prepare for the "you tapped out" chats. :no:


Followed by "Sexual Chocolate" :side:


----------



## birthday_massacre

RobertC said:


> Henry retiring tonight for good?


Didnt he say he if lost the WHC match he would retire?

I still wish he would get a WWE title run before he retires. Its BS the Miz has a WWE title on his resume but Henry does not


----------



## richyque

BigE is getting some tonight!


----------



## Shadowcran

You tapped out chants coming...


----------



## hanzou666

pimp suit henry ready to pimp the puppets


----------



## KuritaDavion

Amber B said:


> If I have to deal with another short bus bitch saga for another summer.....


It's either this or they call Kaitlyn fat for another couple of months. That's pretty much the Divas booking playbook.


----------



## Cyon

The Ratman said:


> Who's AJ gonna sleep with next?


Personally, I think it's time to move on to a Diva.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, I guess AJ can always convert to being a lesbian.


After the faces she made during her match against Kaitlyn last night I wouldn't be surprised. Something tells me she would be a dominatrix in bed


----------



## Swa9ga

Big E to attack Ziggler later on then? Get ready for the "You tapped out" chants fellas


----------



## connormurphy13

sickofcena said:


> Wyatt to attack henry


I can dig it :agree:


----------



## kregnaz

Y2-Jerk said:


> After the faces she made during her match against Kaitlyn last night I wouldn't be surprised. Something tells me she would be a dominatrix in bed


And a damn good one I bet :cheer


----------



## Arcade

Ziggler Mark said:


> there is legitimately ZERO kayfabe reason for him to. ffs, people will believe anything a dirtsheet throws at them


WHINY CUNT is no longer your name.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Mark Henry :mark:


----------



## NoyK

Holy shit, anyone caught that EpicMealTime ad !?


----------



## Y2J Problem

Please don't chant sexual chocolate.


----------



## SpeedStick

Big E vs Ziggler SummerSlam


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Never been to TGI Friday's

Do they serve chocolate milk?


----------



## nikola123

Epic meal time commercial!!!!


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Actually sick of them skipping big name entrances


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cena overcame them odds :cena3


----------



## Jean0987654321

YOU TAPPED OUT!! YOU TAPPED OUT!! YOU TAPPED OUT


----------



## ~Eazy~

Jobber entrance. :no:


----------



## Amber B

Somehow Cena won :lmao


----------



## Luchini

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, I guess AJ can always convert to being a lesbian.


Lesbians?:vince6 Are those PG?:vince4


----------



## TripleG

Dat retirement speech again?


----------



## checkcola

Fans boos Henry propping Cena, lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

the real retirement speech comes now....:lol


----------



## Hera

all in all... said:


> yeah, she plays "hot chick" very well


She's not very hot in the face and I'm not a lesbian so.
Her facial expressions and actions with Fandango have added a lot to the whole presentation of his character. The other girl who was a trained dancer was more attractive but she sucked in her role. People that say she is overdoing it well Fandango isn't a very serious heel in the first place. They work incredibly well together and she is very, very good in her role. She'll also transition into being a diva who has decent enough ring work.


----------



## y2j4lyf

THE RATINGZ ARE SO DAMN HIGH


----------



## RobertC

He's retiring i swear


----------



## Bearodactyl

My internet went out, just came back on. What did I miss? Haven't seen anything yet


----------



## Trifektah

That Cena/Henry match could be played on repeat as a form of torture.


----------



## NoyK

Please don't start the _"What"_ chants ...


----------



## legendfan97

Mark Henry thinking: They got me saying this shit!


----------



## Stad

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yes, because he didn't beat you before, Mark.


----------



## Lok

You tapped out.....ouch!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Please, don't say that Henry.


----------



## chargebeam

BOOM.


----------



## Sensesfail

at least Henry admits to tapping out


----------



## dan the marino

Ugh. No. :sad:


----------



## Nimbus

JAJAJJAJJAAJAJ You tapped out!


----------



## Bushmaster

:lol Henry is fucking awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion

That black woman is EXCITED that Henry tapped out.


----------



## Evilerk

whoa..whoa..are you saying Cena overcame the odds..NO WAY


----------



## finalnight

God bless you Mark Henry.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome

Hell yeah Henry.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:lmao Henry owned the crowd


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Is he gonna retire for real this time?


----------



## un_pretti_er

Henry owning the crowd again :clap:


----------



## Blueforce7

Please fuck off with the "Sexual Chocolate" chants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Henry shutting up the fans :lol


----------



## Cyon

:lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Another retirement speech?


----------



## ACSplyt

Here comes the real retirement speech. :henry1


----------



## Amber B

I can't.


----------



## Lillyart_14

"I did tap out. And he'll make you tap out too". 

Haha that shut those chants up!


----------



## checkcola

That was actually pretty funny, Mark


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Arcade said:


> WHINY CUNT is no longer your name.


very astute observation...have a cookie


----------



## Loudness

Lol at Henry owning the crowd.


----------



## RobertC

Fucking stupid crowd


----------



## Dr.Boo

You tapped out and sexual chocolate chants...audience...


----------



## VintageOrton

There's the you tapped out chants and sexual chocolate chants.


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## ABrown

what is this bullshit? Making my man Henry praise Cena. Shit ain't right.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

NoyK said:


> Please don't start the _"What"_ chants ...


Stop blaming the crowd for that.

That fault lies on the mic worker.


----------



## Irish Jet

Henry owning dem PUPPETS


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I love how Henry is able to handle bitch ass crowds.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

fpalm

Brooklyn why


----------



## NoyK

*sigh* I like smarky crowds, but some chants are downright fucking retarded fpalm


----------



## Alex DeLarge

SHIELD! :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Dat fucking Shield!


----------



## Swa9ga

OH SHIT, SHIELD!!!!!


----------



## chargebeam

New York is IWC.


----------



## SP103

No. Just no. 
Not a rematch..Thanks Shield..


----------



## birthday_massacre

The shield . I hope they wont feed Ambrose to Henry


----------



## Lok

Oh sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## dan the marino

Oh phew. I thought he was retiring for real.

Nope, just sucking up for a rematch.


----------



## Jigsaw83

okay this is getting really awesome


----------



## Sensesfail

here comes the Shield serving justice


----------



## Death Rider

Ziggler Mark said:


> there is legitimately ZERO kayfabe reason for him to. ffs, people will believe anything a dirtsheet throws at them


If Cena does not pick Bryan and Bryan feuds with Curtis fucking axel then this company has reached a new level of stupidity. 


MARK HENRY VS THE SHIELD?


----------



## Hypno

OH FUCKING HELL. MAKE DAT SHIELD RELEVANT AGAIN.


----------



## Daiko

Shield fail :lol


----------



## Domenico

HENRY VS SHIELD. HOLY SHIT.


----------



## ToddTheBod

Triple Powerbomb Mark Henry.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Botched the Shield's theme :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

Shield :mark: :rollins :reigns :ambrose


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Same sad old story that we hear from everyone Cena defeats. It's make more sense if Cena ended a match looking like he was near death, but we always get that stupid "I just took a shot of rabies and can now do everything" Cena.


----------



## Waffelz

The Shield :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13

Sin Cara working that titantron again, it skipped for a minute


----------



## all in all...

lol love the 'not this shit' face by henry when shield music hit

lol at the jacket whipping


----------



## Cyon

SHIELD


----------



## Blueforce7

Second technical botch tonight. Glad to see the Shield.


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Shield :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

Awhhh shit!! Shit got real! Shield and Mark Henry in the same damn ring!


----------



## virus21

abrown0718 said:


> what is this bullshit? Making my man Henry praise Cena. Shit ain't right.


Everyone must praise Cena. Its in the WWE contracts


----------



## KuritaDavion

Uh-oh. IWC is about to have their heart torn in two.


----------



## NikkiSixx

...well that was a delayed reaction, Lawler.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Dat triple powerbomb!


----------



## SpeedStick

Make_The_Grade said:


> Never been to TGI Friday's'
> 
> Do they serve chocolate milk?


ha ha ha ha ha ha oh shit , order a strawberry rum smash


----------



## PunkShoot

face turn for henry


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:mark:

and wtf with that hot girl in the ring side seats with a fucking cena shirt on? fuck you bitch


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Shield about to face the wrath of Mark "ratings" Henry


----------



## Amber B




----------



## WrestlinFan

Hell yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Cena can't tap anyone out for real or how to perform a real submission to save his life.


----------



## Eulonzo

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Oooooooooooh shit. #ShieldTime


----------



## Bullydully

UNDERTAKER REFERENCE :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo

JBL: It's too late now Mark.

Well not actually....


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at that bitch looking like she was gonna grind on the Shield.

Is Henry face now? WUT?


----------



## checkcola

Henry to be saved by John Cena because they 'respect' each other


----------



## Bushmaster

Faceturn for Henry :henry1


----------



## PacoAwesome

Henry is such a badass.


----------



## Waffelz

Fourth member of the shield.


----------



## Trifektah

Whaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

im kind of confused....whats the "injustice" here, and why the face turn for the BEST FUCKING HEEL in the company?


----------



## Stad

SPEAR!


----------



## Berbz

This is like that moment in Hard Target where the Black Guy just gives up and lets them shoot him.


----------



## Brye

CMON WHERE IS PRIME TIME PLAYERS


----------



## all in all...

face turn i guess for henry?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Face turn? He so much better as a heel


----------



## nikola123

I hope cena doesnt come and save him


----------



## ACSplyt

D'Lo Brown needs to bring his ass down there and help his boy out.


----------



## Con27

3 of you?
YOU THINK IT'S THAT EASY? :henry1


----------



## birthday_massacre

so what are they going to change henry face again because he is done with Cena


----------



## Y2-Jerk

That's what I do Henry


----------



## Eulonzo

KICK HIS ASS, MY BOYS!


----------



## Amber B

Seth, you woman :lmao


----------



## SP103

Good god I just threw up with this mess of directing.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mark Henry's butt looks very nice in those slacks


----------



## VintageOrton

Ahh so they're called jackals this week.


----------



## Irish Jet

Reigns is a MONSTER


----------



## Hypno

fucking destroyed.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

No no no.

Face Henry is not good...


----------



## TripleG

Don't fuck with The Shield!


----------



## Cyon

Rollins beating Henry down with the jacket :lol


----------



## Brye

HOLY SHIT DAT POWERBOMB.


----------



## Blueforce7

They did it to Show. They can do it to Henry.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Why the fuck are they attacking Henry right now???


----------



## Lok

Dat' powerbomb!


----------



## Sensesfail

the Shield just powerbombed Henry like he was nothing


----------



## Choke2Death

Face turn for Mizark?


----------



## ChickMagnet12

DAT HENRY FACETURN


----------



## Hawkke

so what exact "injustice" did Henry commit?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Reigns is a beast. He could be a future champ if he continues to progress.


----------



## connormurphy13

Good night, Mark.


----------



## chargebeam

"Holy Shit" for this?


----------



## Luchini

Holy Shit chants.


----------



## Guar

"holy shit"


----------



## Bryan D.

HOLY SHIT CHANTS


----------



## y2j4lyf

THAT'S WHAT THEY DO


----------



## Daiko

Reigns :mark::mark:


----------



## Allur

How is that a holy shit moment?


----------



## Swa9ga

'Dat SPEAR!!!! The hounds of justice strike again, HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Holy shit chants?


----------



## ABrown

As if I needed another reason to hate the shield. Fuck these phaggots. You don't tough the GOAT


----------



## Jean0987654321

HOLY SHIT indeed


----------



## Stad

Wonder if they're going with a injury angle?


----------



## Flawless Victory

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx

Roman Reigns though.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Was that "holy shit" worthy?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

I don't know why the Shield choose certain ppl to attack but i fucking love it :mark: Henry was awesome for a moment there.


----------



## checkcola

I've missed the Shield 3 on 1 beat downs


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

EC DUB


----------



## SpeedStick

Henry now in the US title picture


----------



## dan the marino

Cena's going to defend Henry's honor by challenging Ambrose, right? 

It's that time of the year again. Time for another stable to be fed to :cena2 

Just let Wade Barrett send them his regards.


----------



## ACSplyt

And the Hounds of Justice strikes again! :reigns :ambrose :rollins


----------



## WrestlinFan

Very audible "holy shit" chants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

I don't fucking want face Henry, god damnit


----------



## NoyK

_"Holy Shit!"_ chants, now that is always welcome :clap


----------



## Brye

This keeps the Shield looking strong. (Y)


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

HOLY SHITTT


----------



## KO Bossy

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Reigns is a beast. He could be a future champ if he continues to progress.


Not a matter of could. Its a matter of when.


----------



## Arcade

Holy shit!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Was slightly hoping to hear a BOOOONG :taker


----------



## Xevoz

Wait so Cena and Bryan would come out to save a face in this situation but no a heel? Yeah the faces in his company are such GOOD PEOPLE


----------



## CGS

E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB E-C-DUB


----------



## Irish Jet

That was fucking awesome. Really have lacked that the last few weeks. Shield gaining that relevance back.


----------



## Shaddw

Hawkke said:


> so what exact "injustice" did Henry commit?


He called Cena one of the greatest of all time


----------



## RKing85

I still don't understand how the Shield's triple powerbomb is apparently a million times more powerful than every other powerbomb.


----------



## KatKayson

Every time I hear Roman Reigns scream I like The Shield less and less


----------



## Bryan D.

Ambrose/Henry for the title.

:ambrose


----------



## Luchini

Hawkke said:


> so what exact "injustice" did Henry commit?


He got to the new batch of Twinkies backstage before anybody else.:lol


----------



## Jmacz

Was that supposed to turn someone face? I can't really tell....


----------



## Amber B

Nothing about the Shield makes sense...but still...

I would with no shame.


----------



## connormurphy13

Ziggler Mark said:


> im kind of confused....whats the "injustice" here, and why the face turn for the BEST FUCKING HEEL in the company?


He lost against Cena so why should Cena have to face him again? Justice doesn't have to work out the heel's way every time.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I wish the shield had a voice again

that was cool though, seeing mark do work


----------



## all in all...

whats with the 'touching tips' thing the shield does


----------



## richyque

Mark henry's a face now?


----------



## Dr.Boo

Shaddw said:


> He called Cena one of the greatest of all time


Pretty much.


----------



## ACSplyt

I think this is gonna be a non title match. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

THAT'S... WHAT THEY DO. :mark:

I fucking loved it, my boys have done it again.


----------



## Nimbus

This whole shield angle is getting old...


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Well that made absolutely no fucking sense. :russo


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Why watch the pay per view, WHEN WE CAN GIVE YOU THE EXACT SAME MATCH ON RAW


----------



## bjnelson19705

So it's not for the belt? fpalm


----------



## RAB

Shield are so boring now. Same shit every week, they come to their opponent/victim, commentators talk about their brand of justice, metaphor about pack dog mentality, and then finish off by concluding that the numbers game was vital.


And they haven't dropped the mythical pipe bomb everyone seems sure they were going to.


----------



## Rvp20

At least we know they'll be chanting husky harris


----------



## RiverFenix

What three guys powerbombing one guy is "Holy Shit" chant worthy? Pfft.


----------



## imonaplain

What would have made that perfect? If Ambrose screamed 'THATS WHAT WE DO!'


----------



## zxLegionxz

LOL

Henry selling that powerbomb like the GOAT :rock1


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wow Ziggler vs Del Rio next.
The first hour of raw will all be great. Can we get the bookers who do the first raw after a PPV every week?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

All part of Vince's master plan to turn the IWC against the Shield.


----------



## Daiko

OH MAH FUCKING SUITS LAWD PLEASE LANNISTER REFERENCE YES THANKS K :mark:


----------



## Bullydully

Taker will definitely return for a Summerslam match imo.


----------



## El Capitano

Ziggler next! Woo! Shame it's going to end with shit interference 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Emotion Blur

I really hope no one tries to claim that The Shield have a direction after that.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That Reigns and Henry staredown tho!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Holy shit Henry vs Shield


----------



## Xevoz

That did nothing. SHIELD are so fucking directionless right now


----------



## ABrown

Is someone gonna try to explain the "injustice" Henry caused?

IDGAF what anyone says. The Shield is wack as fuck and so is their gimmick.


----------



## HHHGame78

Fresh Dougie said:


> Was that "holy shit" worthy?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I mean, how often does Mark Henry get powerbombed? Prob first time in a long time, if not ever.


----------



## TJC93

Non-title? -__-


----------



## Bushmaster

Hawkke said:


> so what exact "injustice" did Henry commit?


Why do ppl still bring up injustice anymore. It was obvious it was never real. They are just a heel group that do whatever they want. Injustice was just the perfect word to use for them.


----------



## SP103

Need Face? Get SHIELD.


----------



## I drink and I know things

In an ad for some show I saw Catelyn Stark, Varys, and Zoe Washburne. What the fuck?


----------



## Irish Jet

msi360-20 said:


> Was slightly hoping to hear a BOOOONG :taker


That's reserved for another stable.


----------



## Bryan D.

DFUSCMAN said:


> Why watch the pay per view, WHEN WE CAN GIVE YOU THE EXACT SAME MATCH ON RAW


This match is not for the title.


----------



## KatKayson

Ziggler Mark said:


> im kind of confused....whats the "injustice" here, and why the face turn for the BEST FUCKING HEEL in the company?


There hasn't been an "Injustice" in months 
Shield is kind of losing their reason for being there.


----------



## JC00

Fresh Dougie said:


> Was that "holy shit" worthy?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's preferred over no reaction at all


----------



## virus21

Emerald Flow said:


> All part of Vince's master plan to turn the IWC against the Shield.


Except Vince has no plan, for anything really


----------



## WrestlinFan

Trifektah said:


> I don't fucking want face Henry, god damnit


But Henry was so fucking bad ass!! "You think I'm gonna run!!". I loved the little interaction Henry and Ambrose had with Henry shaking his head and Ambrose mouthing something. It's also nice to see a 3 on 1 beat down again. They haven't done that in a while.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705

I rather watch Henry tap out for an hour than watch that Total Divas shit. fpalm


----------



## Dr.Boo

Rvp20 said:


> At least we know they'll be chanting husky harris


----------



## Stad

RAB said:


> Shield are so boring now. Same shit every week, they come to their opponent/victim, commentators talk about their brand of justice, metaphor about pack dog mentality, and then finish off by concluding that the numbers game was vital.
> 
> 
> And they haven't dropped the mythical pipe bomb everyone seems sure they were going to.


Yet you have Cena in your avatar and signature who has been doing the same stale ass shit for how many years now? :lmao


----------



## Con27

Damn no need to turn Mark face. He's one of, if not the top heel in the company and when he's face just acts like a clown.


----------



## checkcola

Shaddw said:


> He called Cena one of the greatest of all time


He lost the title match by submission. He had no business asking for a rematch, I also figure the Shield would like Dean to challenge Cena at Summerslam.


----------



## KingLobos

They powerbombed Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

I just can't wait for this forum to go into meltdown when they start chanting Husky Harris :lol

"I LOVE THIS CROWD!"

"FUCK THIS ******* CROWD! I HOPE THEY DIE!"


----------



## Arcade

Hawkke said:


> so what exact "injustice" did Henry commit?


Nobody wants to see Cena v Henry again at Summerslam.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

This egg roll that I bought from a fast food Chinese restaurant looks like a giant dong. Thought you all should know that.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Bryan D. said:


> This match is not for the title.


I know but rehashing the match the next night when it should be saved for a pay per view doesn't make that much sense to me. TV shows should lead to the PPV


----------



## Bob-Carcass

RAB said:


> *Shield are so boring now. Same shit every week, t*hey come to their opponent/victim, commentators talk about their brand of justice, metaphor about pack dog mentality, and then finish off by concluding that the numbers game was vital.
> 
> 
> And they haven't dropped the mythical pipe bomb everyone seems sure they were going to.


Sorry I couldn't help but notice your sig and avatar


----------



## connormurphy13

abrown0718 said:


> Is someone gonna try to explain the "injustice" Henry caused?
> 
> IDGAF what anyone says. The Shield is wack as fuck and so is their gimmick.


He's trying to get a rematch against Cena, when he already had his chance and failed. So yeah, not your typical injustice but injustice nonetheless.

I will admit they need a promo to clear this up though.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

connormurphy13 said:


> He lost against Cena so why should Cena have to face him again? Justice doesn't have to work out the heel's way every time.


i didnt ask "why isnt henry fighting Cena again"...otherwise your answer would be fucking relevant. I also was asking what the "injustice" was with regards to the Shield. Do you not know what their gimmick is?


----------



## KatKayson

KatKayson said:


> A local commercial just play'ed for the July 25 SD RVD returns to SD that night And there is a street fight...for the WHC


Oh it played again


----------



## Luchini

abrown0718 said:


> Is someone gonna try to explain the "injustice" Henry caused?
> 
> IDGAF what anyone says. The Shield is wack as fuck and so is their gimmick.


They come off as cowards to me.


----------



## virus21

Arcade said:


> Nobody wants to see Cena v Henry again at Summerslam.


Well then they should attack Cena then


----------



## Thee Brain

FOR FUCKS SAKES. Can't find a stream that works properly. Last week's RAW and last night's MITB worked perfectly but now this.

FUCK.


----------



## Amber B

A Holy Shit chant for a powerbomb performed by 3 people.

WHY BROOKLYN?


----------



## Eulonzo

Bullydully said:


> Taker will definitely return for a Summerslam match imo.


Hope so.


----------



## imonaplain

They chanted Husky Harris at NXT aswell, its nothing new and certainly wont hold him back


----------



## WrestlingOracle

If reigns develops mike skills i am serious about this he could really be next in the line of great big men in wrestling. 28 is young for wrestling standards, and even if reigns isnt cutting good promos in 4 years we have seen late bloomers on the stick before.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WrestlinFan said:


> But Henry was so fucking bad ass!! "You think I'm gonna run!!". I loved the little interaction Henry and Ambrose had with Henry shaking his head and Ambrose mouthing something. It's also nice to see a 3 on 1 beat down again. They haven't done that in a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I would love to see Henry vs Reigns but he is a tag champ, so it will probably be Ambrose which could be great.

But that feud is bad for both. I dont want to see either lose.


----------



## KuritaDavion

abrown0718 said:


> Is someone gonna try to explain the "injustice" Henry caused?
> 
> IDGAF what anyone says. The Shield is wack as fuck and so is their gimmick.


Their idea of "justice" is pretty much them doing whatever the fuck they want. Doesn't mean much but at least this attack keeps them looking good.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Brad Maddox is so awkward


----------



## checkcola

Brad on the phone with his mom lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge

JeriGOAT!!! :mark:


----------



## Allur

Aww Goatdox lives with his mom <3


----------



## kregnaz

Maddox callin da mooooomma! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Daiko

Maddox :lmao
Jericho :mark:


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

KatKayson said:


> There hasn't been an "Injustice" in months
> Shield is kind of losing their reason for being there.


they have the same reason for being there as everyone in wwe
to put cena over

that's the only thing the WWE is about


----------



## Erza Knightwalker

The Shield is so boring now. When was the last time there was an actual "injustice"?


----------



## ACSplyt

Jerigoat!!


----------



## Luchini

Jericho looks baked.


----------



## bjnelson19705

virus21 said:


> Well then they should attack Cena then


This.


----------



## virus21

Thee Brain said:


> FOR FUCKS SAKES. Can't find a stream that works properly. Last week's RAW and last night's MITB worked perfectly but now this.
> 
> FUCK.


Try Big Events TV


----------



## TJC93

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I just can't wait for this forum to go into meltdown when they start chanting Husky Harris :lol
> 
> "I LOVE THIS CROWD!"
> 
> "FUCK THIS ******* CROWD! I HOPE THEY DIE!"


They won't, since crowds like this actually help the superstars get over and not bury them


----------



## ShaggyK

WWE needs to realize that A) No one gives a shit about how "socially active" their show is, and B) Having the most "socially active" show gets you exactly jack shit.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Jericho vs RVD.


----------



## WrestlinFan

YES YES YES YES YES


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully

Jericho/RVD :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

RVD v Y2J :clap:clap


----------



## Hypno

My jaw dropped.


----------



## Lok

y2j v rvd? nice!


----------



## Jean0987654321

Amber B said:


> A Holy Shit chant for a powerbomb performed by 3 people.
> 
> WHY BROOKLYN?


The fuck you on about??


----------



## Gaz.

Y2J/RVD

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

WrestlingOracle said:


> If reigns develops mike skills i am serious about this he could really be next in the line of great big men in wrestling. 28 is young for wrestling standards, and even if reigns isnt cutting good promos in 4 years we have seen late bloomers on the stick before.


just get him a good manager. he does not need to talk just a mouth piece to talk for him.


jericho vs Rvd????

This booker is AWESOME


----------



## Bryan D.

RVD/Jericho! SHIT!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga

Awesome, RVD vs Y2J


----------



## Bubba Chuck

checkcola said:


> Brad on the phone with his mom lol


Brad's mom next in line for Diva's title :vince


----------



## etched Chaos

RVD vs. Y2J YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KO Bossy

Jericho vs RVD :mark:


----------



## Hajduk1911

Y2J vs. RVD!


----------



## Amber B

RVD in a singles match.

This can go so many ways.


----------



## Rvp20

Y2J Vs RVD :O


----------



## Waffelz

RVD v Y2J? :mark:


----------



## Londrick

RVD vs Y2J? Awesome.


----------



## Jigsaw83

RVD vs. Jericho!? This Raw has been awesome!!!


----------



## Choke2Death

Jericho vs RVD? :mark:

This feels like 2003 all over again.


----------



## Arcade

virus21 said:


> Well then they should attack Cena then


Then there would be no Cena vs Bryan.


----------



## VintageOrton

Jericho vs RVD has the potential to be awesome :mark:


----------



## doctor doom

SWEET


----------



## Lillyart_14

Y2J v RVD? I can live with that :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Jericho and RVD my pants are wrecked who do i cheer for?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

RVD/Jericho? Take my goddamn money right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Jericho/RVD, sure why the fuck not?


----------



## ACSplyt

RVD vs. Chris Jericho tonight! Hell yeah!


----------



## Cyon

Jericho looks spaced out.


----------



## PunkShoot

Brad maddox is killing it


----------



## NoyK

RVD/Y2J?

MY BODY ISN'T READY FOR THIS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ChickMagnet12

Chris Jobicho to the rescue.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Jericho vs RVD

*Faints*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Haven't saw Y2J vs RVD since 2001.


----------



## El Capitano

Yes yes yes yes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

OMG DAT MATCH :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bushmaster

RVD vs Jericho :mark:

Ziggler gonna get a massive pop :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail

Del Rio, you suck


----------



## Con27

RVD vs Y2J? Could be good hopefully.


----------



## Luchini

Did JBL just say the "Brown man"?


----------



## HHHGame78

I wish Cena would get Del Rio reactions. /fpalm


----------



## KingLobos

Love Del Rio :clap

The champ :clap


----------



## Trifektah

Ugh fucking Del Rio


----------



## Karma101

Silent night should be Del Rio's new theme.


----------



## Nightingale

Is it just me or does Maddox remind anyone else of Bischoff.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Del Rio actually getting a reaction


----------



## Eulonzo

My avatar will come to life if he does impress Cena.


----------



## Bullydully

Is ADR actually getting a reaction or are my ears deceiving me?


----------



## un_pretti_er

HHHs_Torn_Quad said:


> This egg roll that I bought from a fast food Chinese restaurant looks like a giant dong. Thought you all should know that.


:cena5


----------



## bjnelson19705

RVD/Y2J


----------



## Jean0987654321

RVD!! Y2J!! RVD!! Y2J!! RVD!! Y2J!! RVD!! Y2J!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wow even Del boRingo cant get a reaction from this crowd?

Just send him back to the midcard already.


----------



## TheWFEffect

DAT heat.


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Stad said:


> Yet you have Cena in your avatar and signature who has been doing the same stale ass shit for how many years now? :lmao


Fuck outta here with the dated reply of lambasting the poster just because of their preference because they insulted your favorite. It's obvious you couldn't come up with a retort instead of an attack.


:kobe


----------



## TJC93

Lol at anyone who says Del Rio got no reaction


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Alberto No Heato


----------



## charlesxo

I love Maddox.


----------



## Stad

Wrestling jesus sign :lmao


----------



## doctor doom

HERE COMES THE POP OF THE NIGHT


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

OMG RVD vs Y2J on RAW. 

If this crowd starts the WHOLE FUCKING SHOW chant, then I'm gonna chant that from my room as well.

:mark:


----------



## Hajduk1911

why doesn't ADR come out in the cars anymore now that he is heel? lol


----------



## Domenico

Del Rio coming out to crickets.


----------



## etched Chaos

Del Rio can't even get a reaction from a hot crowd... So much fail.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

ZIGGLER POP.


----------



## Lydeck

dat pop


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

lol, no heat.


----------



## thegame2432

actually kind of hope Maddox stays around for a bit as GM. The role is ultimately useless and he's a more bearable character than Vickie.


----------



## Cyon

ADR seriously needs a mafia gimmick or something.


----------



## CharliePrince

just popping in to say this about MY hometown BROOKLYN! notice the crowd? we're an hour in and NOBODY is sitting down

 

people still standing up! it's a party out there :clap


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

damn. Y2J vs RVD in 2013. This is a real Legends match. these two first squared off around 12 years ago


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

RVD/Y2J? HOLY SHIT!!!! YES!!!! :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78

Bullydully said:


> Is ADR actually getting a reaction or are my ears deceiving me?


Sounded dead silent to me.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

DAT POP


----------



## Lok

Show the wooooooooooooorld!


----------



## y2j4lyf

:ziggler1 POP


----------



## KO Bossy

DAT ZIGGLER POP!


----------



## Sensesfail

The Show Off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo

DAT CROWD REACTION. :ziggler3


----------



## Amber B

Really, Lawler. You think AJ won't interfere? This bastard :lmao


----------



## Marv95

msi360-20 said:


> Haven't saw Y2J vs RVD since 2001.


They wrestled at KOTR 2002.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Ziggler is as over as Bryan these days.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Meh RVD and Jericho never really clicked together. Unsure why just never really did apart from a decen KOTR match in 2002


----------



## bjnelson19705

RVD probably smoking a blunt to get ready for the match.


----------



## Nimbus

Was excpecting a better por for ziggler.......


----------



## ACSplyt

Show it off like your daddy did, Ziggler! :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

dat pop for ziggler :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

I need a Ziggler tank.


----------



## Swa9ga

The mother fucking SHOW OFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Allur

They sure love their Ziggler


----------



## Stad

TheWFEffect said:


> DAT heat.


What heat? LOL


----------



## Alex DeLarge

ZIGGY POP! :mark:


----------



## Arcade

Lmao a Wrestling Jesus sign. :jordan3


----------



## Emotion Blur

Hajduk1911 said:


> why doesn't ADR come out in the cars anymore now that he is heel? lol


He ONLY came out in cars when he was heel, then he turned face and stopped doing it.


----------



## Irish Jet

"You wish you could pull this off"

I like that shirt for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## TripleG

Wow, Lawler is kind of a dick to AJ.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ziggler to win.....by DQ


----------



## Bryan D.

Jericho/RVD?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The pops Dolph gets in NY and NJ you'd think he was from around here or something. It's crazy.


----------



## WrestlinFan

AJ to cost Ziggler this match. 

and STFU Lawler, AJ helped plenty


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

I love Dolph. One of my favorites. But why is he a mixture of a handful of past wrestlers?


----------



## Con27

Can't believe Del Rio doesn't even get boo's just mostly silence :lmao


----------



## Buckley

Why do you people even care if its for the title or not? It's just going to end with AJ or Big E screwing over Ziggler.

It'd be a waste of a title rematch... Use your brains for once


----------



## Y2-Jerk

So I'm guessing this is non-title?


----------



## Choke2Death

Del Rio bringing back the old gold trunks.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Stad said:


> What heat? LOL


What sarcasm?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

CharliePrince said:


> just popping in to say this about MY hometown BROOKLYN! notice the crowd? we're an hour in and NOBODY is sitting down
> 
> 
> 
> people still standing up! it's a party out there :clap


Welcome back CharliePrince.


----------



## Swa9ga

listen to the pops that Ziggler gets, it's crazy!


----------



## Stone Hot

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Luchini

"Useless as a pulled tooth"? That sounds like something they would say in the commentary from an old PS2 WWE game.


----------



## KO Bossy

Fuck Curtis Axel, we all know Ziggler is Mr. Perfect's REAL son. The hair, the bumping, the selling...its obvious.


----------



## Y2J Problem

I've got a feeling Y2J/RVD will be underwhelming.


----------



## Emotion Blur

So, 100% chance of Big E interference then?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Now the crowd isn't gonna give a shit about anything but the Y2J/RVD match. That is a Summerslam/Wrestlemania worthy matchup.


----------



## PunkShoot

So Orton cashes in on Cena tonight. Cena takes the mic barely breathing, and says he chooses Orton as his summer-slam opponent.

Easy


----------



## connormurphy13

Ziggler Mark said:


> i didnt ask "why isnt henry fighting Cena again"...otherwise your answer would be fucking relevant. I also was asking what the "injustice" was with regards to the Shield. Do you not know what their gimmick is?


It's injustice because Cena, no matter how much you might hate him, shouldn't have to face Mark Henry as he made him tap out last night. I'm saying the Shield might have recognized this and saw him trying to bargain his way into another match, thus injustice in general towards the WWE champ.

Yeah, so I don't think you understand their gimmick you fucktard.


----------



## Dr.Boo

Love how Ziggles brought the elbow drops back. :mark:


----------



## killacamt

Emotion Blur said:


> He ONLY came out in cars when he was heel, then he turned face and stopped doing it.


well he is hell again???


----------



## Hajduk1911

Ziggler needs to hook the leg!


----------



## RyanPelley

Is this a Title match?


----------



## Waffelz

They're back?


----------



## y2j4lyf

Emotion Blur said:


> So, 100% chance of Big E interference then?


More like 23534536543%


----------



## TJC93

Sandow will lose the case in a match with Cody I think


----------



## Eulonzo

I love how they're booing Del Rio and cheering Ziggler.

Just the way it should be..


----------



## KO Bossy

God I love those multiple elbow drops. Fits Ziggler so well.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

TripleG said:


> Wow, Lawler is kind of a dick to AJ.


That's strange, because I figure with how some people say that AJ looks like she's 12, she'd be right up King's alley


----------



## Choke2Death

Ziggler is already doing much better as a face.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Dolph is such a good face.


----------



## Bryan D.

RyanPelley said:


> Is this a Title match?


:ambrose2


----------



## ToddTheBod

LOL at Lawler saying "bringing back mad memories" as he's throughly convinced Ziggler's elbows gave him a heart attack.


----------



## Xevoz

connormurphy13 said:


> It's injustice because Cena, no matter how much you might hate him, shouldn't have to face Mark Henry as he made him tap out last night. I'm saying the Shield might have recognized this and saw him trying to bargain his way into another match, thus injustice in general towards the WWE champ.
> 
> Yeah, so I don't think you understand their gimmick you fucktard.


Henry never said he HAD to get a rematch. He was ASKING for one. He wasn't DEMANDING he was ASKING. How is there injustice? Its just directionless booking.


----------



## Omega_VIK

It's so good to hear Ziggler being so over with the crowd.


----------



## Domenico

Brazzers. BRAZZERS.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Buckley said:


> Why do you people even care if its for the title or not? It's just going to end with AJ or Big E screwing over Ziggler.
> 
> It'd be a waste of a title rematch... Use your brains for once


I agree, why waste a WHC match on a run in. Plus you can even have Dolph get a win in this match and still have a feud with AJ and Big E.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

ouch


----------



## Arcade

KO Bossy said:


> Fuck Curtis Axel, we all know Ziggler is Mr. Perfect's REAL son. The hair, the bumping, the selling...its obvious.


If that's the case, then Billy Gunn is a woman.


----------



## TripleG

Wow, they are copying everything they did last night.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

abrown0718 said:


> As if I needed another reason to hate the shield. Fuck these phaggots. You don't tough the GOAT


i thought you were a fan of phaggots? Seeing as how you have two of 'em in your avi.


----------



## ABrown

Y2J Problem said:


> I've got a feeling Y2J/RVD will be underwhelming.


Because you's seen RVD's TNA run.


----------



## Eulonzo

RyanPelley said:


> Is this a Title match?


Nope.


----------



## NikkiSixx

KO Bossy said:


> Fuck Curtis Axel, we all know Ziggler is Mr. Perfect's REAL son. The hair, the bumping, the selling...its obvious.


Curt Hennig and Billy Gun were obviously involved in some experimental cloning projects back in the day. And that's how Ziggies are born!


----------



## hazuki

Choke2Death said:


> Ziggler is already doing much better as a face.


I think hes a much more believable face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Amazing how long it took creative to figure out Dolph is a better face. Mongs.


----------



## Blueforce7

I wish more Wrestlers would take bumps like that.


----------



## NoyK

See those tweets, WWE? DO IT.


----------



## NexS.E.S

Lawler fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt

Big E Langston gonna interfere and tell Ziggler that there was black dick all up in his spouse again. :vince2


----------



## checkcola

Xevoz said:


> Henry never said he HAD to get a rematch. He was ASKING for one. He wasn't DEMANDING he was ASKING. How is there injustice? Its just directionless booking.


Heels lie and twist facts. Dean wants the title match. They want Henry out of the way. They use him tapping to justify it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ADR really does suck.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

TJC93 said:


> They won't, since crowds like this actually help the superstars get over and not bury them


you mean like when they chant things like "sexual chocolate"? Let's hope you keep that in mind when they chant "husky harris" later


----------



## un_pretti_er

Ziggler's dead


----------



## Dr.Boo

TripleG said:


> Wow, they are copying everything they did last night.


:vince5 this match is so nice we wanted to do it twice!


----------



## DerpCena

Bless Del Rio's heart , he tries so hard to have fucks given about him


----------



## Bubba Chuck

OUCH!


----------



## VintageOrton

CharliePrince said:


> just popping in to say this about MY hometown BROOKLYN! notice the crowd? we're an hour in and NOBODY is sitting down
> 
> 
> 
> people still standing up! it's a party out there :clap


IS IT HIM?! IS IT HIM?! :cole3


----------



## Hajduk1911

geez what a crazy bump


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Ow. Owwwww that had to hurt


----------



## Lydeck

What a crazy spot.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Clem said:


> Dolph is such a good face.


he always should have been a face.
he just has the mannerisms and move set of a face.

Ziggler should never be heel just like orton and del rio should never be face.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

that airtime hot damn


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Arcade said:


> If that's the case, then Billy Gunn is a woman.


Or.. ya know.


----------



## Guar

ziggler is the fucking man


----------



## KuritaDavion

SPLAT.


----------



## Sensesfail

ACSplyt said:


> Big E Langston gonna interfere and tell Ziggler that there was black dick all up in his spouse again. :vince2


:lmao


----------



## CharliePrince

Zigg is clearly putting extra effort in for this crowd got him hype!

that and they counted along with the elbow drops and the LETS GO ZIGGLER chants

nice reaction by my boy ADR listening to it shaking his head like "y'all crazy" :clap


----------



## Eulonzo

Damn! DAT SELL.


----------



## Irish Jet

No really, Ziggler's just not going to get up someday.


----------



## connormurphy13

Xevoz said:


> Henry never said he HAD to get a rematch. He was ASKING for one. He wasn't DEMANDING he was ASKING. How is there injustice? Its just directionless booking.


Why should he be asking when he knows he just tapped like a bitch last night? I know it necessarily doesn't fit with what the Shield has done in some instances in the past, but it would make sense if creative actually stuck with that "injustice" gimmick that the Shield has claimed they've had since their debut.


----------



## KingLobos

I love Billy Gunn........I mean Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Human Crash Test Dummy taking all the bump's like usual.


----------



## Berbz

He got mega height


----------



## KO Bossy

Arcade said:


> If that's the case, then Billy Gunn is a woman.


Perfect and Gunn got drunk one night, things happened, and the Showoff was born.


----------



## Waffelz

Dat selling.


----------



## TJC93

Ziggler Mark said:


> you mean like when they chant things like "sexual chocolate"? Let's hope you keep that in mind when they chant "husky harris" later


Didn't see that Henry promo tbh


----------



## checkcola

Lets Go Sheamus chants


----------



## XxMetsxX

does ziggler make anyone say ow? what a seller....:clap


----------



## Blueforce7

Ziggler is gonna kill himself.


----------



## wholedamnshow

That bump was ridiculous.


----------



## ViperAtHeart

ill give wwe credit the only match i predicted right was the cena one bravo.


----------



## NoyK

Choke2Death said:


> Ziggler is already doing much better as a face.


He's a natural born face, which is a very VERY rare thing in this industry. Him and Bryan are the only two right now.


----------



## Cyon

I just want to see Ziggler activate Ragdoll Physics mode and jump into a trampoline.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Arcade said:


> Lmao a Wrestling Jesus sign. :jordan3


Hell yes. MUDDA FUCKER


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince5 this match is so nice we wanted to do it twice!


Twice in a lifetime. :rock4cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ziggler with that HBK like bump to the outside.


----------



## CharliePrince

Lord Flvcko said:


> Welcome back CharliePrince.


just for tonight  had to watch RAW in BROOKLYN! glad the crowd did not dissapoint, i was worried too many hipsters would go but glad they did not

lol


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Xevoz said:


> Henry never said he HAD to get a rematch. He was ASKING for one. He wasn't DEMANDING he was ASKING. How is there injustice? Its just directionless booking.


The Shield is the WWE's get out of jail free card. Don't know what to do with a character? Have The Shield attack him. Problem solved.

The Wyatt Fam will do the same thing.


----------



## Eulonzo

CharliePrince said:


> Zigg is clearly putting extra effort in for this crowd got him hype!
> 
> that and they counted along with the elbow drops and the LETS GO ZIGGLER chants
> 
> nice reaction by my boy ADR listening to it shaking his head like "y'all crazy" :clap


This. :cheer


----------



## NikkiSixx

Ziggler Mark said:


> you mean like when they chant things like "sexual chocolate"? Let's hope you keep that in mind when they chant "husky harris" later


At this point, the "Sexual Chocolate" are definitely more out of love. Not like the "Goldberg" or "Husky Harris" ones.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Ziggler is such a great worker/seller


----------



## Berbz

With the whole "down with the machine", you'd think the Wyatts would have come out and attacked Mark Henry instead.


----------



## Xevoz

checkcola said:


> Heels lie and twist facts. Dean wants the title match. They want Henry out of the way. They use him tapping to justify it.


Let him build up his own title before thrusting him in that scene. I laugh at those who said its prestige is back. Who has he faced for it other than a throwaway match with Kane? Who is seeking it? How about he defend his belt instead of interfering in segments where they are not needed


----------



## Guar

Make_The_Grade said:


> Jericho vs RVD
> 
> *Faints*


just regained consciousness. I didn't miss the match did I? :|


----------



## CharliePrince

Blueforce7 said:


> Ziggler is gonna kill himself.





wholedamnshow said:


> That bump was ridiculous.


BROOKLYN is clearly getting Ziggler hyped

but yea he gonna get himself killed out there

lol, can't blame him he knows the crowd's HOT and on his side tonight


----------



## ACSplyt

Lillyart_14 said:


> Ziggler is such a great worker/seller


I would love for him to eat a Stone Cold Stunner from Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

If there is an in ring cross of a young HBK and an early 90s Curt Henning, Ziggler is it, which is an high compliment of course


----------



## KO Bossy

Cyon said:


> I just want to see Ziggler activate Ragdoll Physics mode and jump into a trampoline.


Imagine if he was given Sin Cara's trampoline for his entrance? He'd go up and never come down.


----------



## Trifektah

Cole can't even speak


----------



## Berbz

Xevoz said:


> Let him build up his own title before thrusting him in that scene. I laugh at those who said its prestige is back. Who has he faced for it other than a throwaway match with Kane? Who is seeking it? How about he defend his belt instead of interfering in segments where they are not needed


No one is on his level in terms of booking.

It's why they shouldn't have held any of the belts, they were bigger then them after the start they had. Something unique happened with Rollins/Reigns though in that they raised every team to a level they weren't previously at. It's hard to do that at singles level, especially with Ambrose some of the mid carders.


----------



## Waffelz

Cole


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Vince loves his human crash test dummy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

That over-the-top rope spot, oversold.


----------



## Guar

these two work so well together


----------



## TripleG

Wow, I could literally play a drinking game with how many spots they did last night.


----------



## Thee Brain

FOR FUCKS SAKE. Can't find a single stream that works properly. Last week's RAW and last night's MITB worked perfectly but now this.

FUCK.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Berbz said:


> With the whole "down with the machine", you'd think the Wyatts would have come out and attacked Mark Henry instead.


I would've marked out to death.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy

Just think of Dolph selling an F5 from Brock. He'd fly into the second deck. :lol


----------



## Bryan D.

That was awesome.


----------



## Xevoz

Berbz said:


> No one is on his level in terms of booking.
> 
> It's why they shouldn't have held any of the belts, they were bigger then them after the start they had. Something unique happened with Rollins/Reigns though in that they raised every team to a level they weren't previously at. It's hard to do that at singles level, especially with Ambrose some of the mid carders.


I agree. But they still have to try. What's the point of him having the belt if he does fuck all with it.


----------



## Berbz

I wish Ziggler would use the superkick a lot more.


----------



## Eulonzo

Lillyart_14 said:


> Ziggler is such a great worker/seller


We already know that he's one of the best wrestlers on the roster but #whatevs.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Trifektah said:


> Cole can't even speak


Vintage Cole


----------



## Hera

Del Rio and Ziggler always have great matches even if no one cares about Del Rio.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Del Rio got some funky cauliflower ear on his left side.


----------



## Striketeam

Ziggler's going to regret taking crazy bumps like that when he gets older and his body starts breaking down.


----------



## Y2-Jerk

dat slap sell


----------



## VintageOrton

KO Bossy said:


> Just think of Dolph selling an F5 from Brock. He'd fly into the second deck. :lol


:lmao


----------



## Choke2Death

KO Bossy said:


> Imagine if he was given Sin Cara's trampoline for his entrance? He'd go up and never come down.


He would skyrocket through the roof.


----------



## WrestlinFan

KO Bossy said:


> Just think of Dolph selling an F5 from Brock. He'd fly into the second deck. :lol


He'd still be doing flips a week later.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

I always loved the yeah/boo spots


----------



## KuritaDavion

TripleG said:


> Wow, I could literally play a drinking game with how many spots they did last night.


Well they've had several matches together and it's not like this segment is ending clean.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Guar said:


> these two work so well together


ziggler can make anyone look good


----------



## Luchini

ACSplyt said:


> I would love for him to eat *a Stone Cold Stunner from Stone Cold Steve Austin.*


Who else would it be from? Mick Foley? :


----------



## Eulonzo

Berbz said:


> I wish Ziggler would use the superkick a lot more.


I agree.

DAT DROPKICK. :datass


----------



## Berbz

Xevoz said:


> I agree. But they still have to try. What's the point of him having the belt if he does fuck all with it.


You know what, I can't even name face mid carders he could feud with it, there are too many heel midcarders or he could have had a US title feud with Cesaro, Swagger, Barrett, Fandango, ANYONE!!

He did have that brief feud with Miz when he won the belt, then obviously Kane but I can't even name many others. Bit of a catastrophe !


----------



## Lillyart_14

Mic placement round the ring is poor tonight. That's the third time I've heard a spot being called out.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Striketeam said:


> Ziggler's going to regret taking crazy bumps like that when he gets older and his body starts breaking down.


Never affected HBK


----------



## Waffelz

wrestle_champion said:


> Who else would it be from? Mick Foley? :


Eugene.


----------



## finalnight

I just realized they're mentioning Twitter but not the WWE app tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan

??? Did anyone else have USA network go out on them?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo

KO Bossy said:


> Just think of Dolph selling an F5 from Brock. He'd fly into the second deck. :lol


I'd probably want them to feud just for his selling. :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince

ADR and Zigg putting on a show.. when's the last time you saw ADR go nuts with headbutts like that?!


----------



## Berbz

wrestle_champion said:


> Who else would it be from? Mick Foley? :


Eugene, god forbid.


----------



## Nafstem

Bob-Carcass said:


> Never affected HBK


Except for the four years he had to take off due to a back injury.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Michael Cole is the Sin Cara of commentary. Always botching


----------



## Hajduk1911

good match


----------



## D-Bag

How does exposing a knee brace make a superkick more effective?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D.

Tonight's match > Yesterday's match.


----------



## killacamt

finalnight said:


> I just realized they're mentioning Twitter but not the WWE app tonight.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> thats what the last two hours are for


----------



## NikkiSixx

Waffelz said:


> Eugene.


Sharkboy.


----------



## TJC93

Bob-Carcass said:


> Never affected HBK


Only had to retire for 4 years


----------



## NoyK

[QUOTE="KO Bossy] 
Just think of Dolph selling an F5 from Brock. He'd fly into the second deck.[/QUOTE]

Screw that, imagine him selling a Goldberg spear :side:


----------



## Emotion Blur

Bryan D. said:


> Tonight's match > Yesterday's match.


Just wait until the finish.


----------



## Eulonzo

D-Bag said:


> How does exposing a knee brace make a superkick more effective?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ikr?


----------



## Flawless Victory

Fuck y'all Del Rio haters. His ring psychology is ON POINT!!


----------



## Swa9ga

Lets go Ziggler


----------



## ToddTheBod

Two great matches tonight.


----------



## Arcade

wrestle_champion said:


> Who else would it be from? Mick Foley? :


Bo Dallas.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Eulonzo said:


> I'd probably want them to feud just for his selling. :lmao


Ziggler would sell the Kimura by having his arm come out of its socket.


----------



## CharliePrince

you know.. this is a pretty good match and i'm not even a fan of Ziggler (I'm a fan of ADR) but these two are putting a nice quality match..

don't sleep on this!

best match of the night thus far


----------



## Berbz

We've had great matches so far, damn. Brooklyn getting their moneys worth right now.


----------



## Hera

birthday_massacre said:


> ziggler can make anyone look good


Del Rio is one of the better ring workers in WWE tho.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Damn good match here.


----------



## AnalBleeding

that made me wonder... are Lesnar and Del Rio the only two in the WWE with cauliflower ear?


----------



## Amber B

ADR is slowly creeping up to Y2J/Punk levels of blatant spot calling.


----------



## Bullydully

Bryan D. said:


> Tonight's match > Yesterday's match.


Nah.


----------



## Xevoz

Del Rio does a beautiful Enziguri


----------



## bjnelson19705

King fucking up. lol I love it.


----------



## checkcola

Swa9ga said:


> Lets go Ziggler


----------



## 751161

This match is great. :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Wow two near 30 min matches in a row on raw!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Not his partner his opponent :lawler


----------



## NikkiSixx

NoyK said:


> Screw that, imagine him selling a Goldberg spear :side:


He would LITERALLY be split in half. He's just that good.


----------



## Luchini

birthday_massacre said:


> Michael Cole is the Sin Cara of commentary. Always botching


And Lawler is the Cena. Use to be good but now they kiss ass.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Flawless Victory said:


> Fuck y'all Del Rio haters. His ring psychology is ON POINT!!


I wish his mic psychology was.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

Super Famouser!


----------



## Lok

fame-asser!


----------



## Amber B

Tattoo will come out any minute.


----------



## Allur

Da heck


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

HOLY SHIT!!!! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz

That was nice.


----------



## CharliePrince

Bryan D. said:


> Tonight's match > Yesterday's match.


TRUTH! i find it ironic this is a 5-star quality match this is crazy good

i'm just hoping people watching it and not sleeping on it cuz they missing a damn crazy match :clap


----------



## Bubba Chuck

AJ is crazy :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Never fuck with AJ Lee.


----------



## VintageOrton

KO Bossy said:


> Just think of Dolph selling an F5 from Brock. He'd fly into the second deck. :lol


He'd make Santino's cobra look like a clothesline from hell. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Oh, this bitch...


----------



## DerpCena

I'm finding Del Rio entertaining 

What is this feeling scar


----------



## y2j4lyf

Wtf


----------



## Swa9ga

checkcola said:


>


lmao, I see what you did there.


----------



## TJC93

Fuck sake


----------



## NoyK

:lmao AJ


----------



## Amber B

And she's already there :lmao


----------



## Stad

Holy shit that kick sounded like it hurt.


----------



## Daiko

Wut?


----------



## Cyon

The hell?

Oh hi AJ :lmao


----------



## Hajduk1911

hahaha what a finish


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## 751161

Another lame ass ending because of AJ? God dammit.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ziggler is taking too many big bumps and stiff shots in order to try and win over the crowd.


----------



## Guar

holy fucking shit


----------



## El Capitano

Oh for fuck sake. Fuck this shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully

She looked fucking scary...


----------



## NikkiSixx

Amber B said:


> Tattoo will come out any minute.


DA BELL! DA BELL!

#LIGHTITUP


----------



## Dr.Boo

Takertheman said:


> Ziggler would sell the Kimura by having his arm come out of its socket.


By that you mean his arm would rip clean off right? :ziggler1


----------



## Berbz

That kick looked brutal :lmao :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod

Holy shit, it look like he nailed him with that kick.


----------



## Jean0987654321

AGAIN?? Again... fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion

Jesus. AJ looks insane.

Yeah we know how this is going to go.


----------



## RKing85

Damn do Del Rio's super kicks ever look awesome.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

fucking AJ man...another summer full of AJ being an annoying cunt. I'm looking forward to this :bosh4


----------



## Buckley

Jesus Christ, she's insufferable.


----------



## Brye

I liked that ending. And the match itself was sick.


----------



## Lillyart_14

And here comes the psycho AJ


----------



## RyanPelley

This angle could have made Ziggler a big face. And now its another shitty 'AJ is crazy' storyline. Fuck this stupid shit.


----------



## Bryan D.

That bitch again.


----------



## Amber B

And she's already there :lmao

JBL, AJ won't be bleaching her hair any time soon.


----------



## Luchini

So why is AJ turning on Dolph? Does she want the D......el Rio? It seems that way.


----------



## virus21

The Fourth Wall said:


> Another lame ass ending because of AJ? God dammit.


She ruins everything


----------



## Xevoz

Fuck dis AJ bullshit


----------



## Lok

Oh Aj. :lol


----------



## CharliePrince

OH MY GOD!! OH MY GOD

A SUPERKICK TO THE SIDE OF THE FACE

BLINDSIDE

ouch

OUCH!!! ADR killed Zigg just now

RIP Ziggler


----------



## Omega_VIK

AJ fuck over Ziggler again.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

FUCK AJ!!!!!!!


----------



## Ether

somebody make a gif of lawlers face when they went close up of AJ :lmao


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

AJ...I can't hate her. She is way too beautiful.


----------



## Arcade

Punt Ziggler in the head AJ!


----------



## Swa9ga

There goes crazy fucking AJ. "Single white female" lmao. Well said JBL


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

Striketeam said:


> Ziggler's going to regret taking crazy bumps like that when he gets older and his body starts breaking down.


and football players will regret playing football

but no one forced them to do anything


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

*I FUCKING CAN"T STAND THE AJ HEAD TILT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Arrogant Mog

ziggler with another loss =[


----------



## AnalBleeding

hmm maybe AJ will go back to banging Kane now


----------



## GREEK FREAK

AJ thinks shes Victoria now


----------



## y2j4lyf

OOOOOH


----------



## doctor doom

Wow, Raw started with a pyro, two 20 minute matches and the announcers are actually CALLING MOVES BY NAME. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Kabraxal

Soooo... Ziggler/Big E? Really couldn't care less about that. Ziggler has proven he should have the damn belt...


----------



## PunkShoot

CALLED IT LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JBL is starting to sound really annoying.


----------



## Stad

Langston to the rescue.


----------



## Guar

BIG E


----------



## NoyK

EEK, AJ actually looks scary/psycho as fuck there.


----------



## Brye

Holy fuck Big E/Dolph is going to be insanely good.


----------



## Choke2Death

Biggy vs Ziggy for SummerSlam is all set now.


----------



## hanzou666




----------



## Amber B

BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Bullydully

Ziggler should have killed that bitch.


----------



## Bushmaster

Awesome segment here :clap now Ziggler is obviously a face


----------



## Hajduk1911

Big E's finisher is AWFUL


----------



## Daiko

Big Booty Bitch


----------



## VRsick

AJ has moved on to bigger and better D's, Big D slongston


----------



## Cyon

OH ITS BIG E NOW


----------



## Ray

Welp. Big E vs. Ziggler for SummerSlam.


----------



## Brye

RyanPelley said:


> This angle could have made Ziggler a big face. And now its another shitty 'AJ is crazy' storyline. Fuck this stupid shit.


It's still going to. Let it happen.


----------



## Apex Predator

KuritaDavion said:


> Jesus. AJ looks insane.
> 
> Yeah we know how this is going to go.


Big E hitting that now.


----------



## TripleG

This is actually the ending I expected last night at the PPV, lol. 

Uh oh! Big E just Inverted DDT'd himself again! How does he keep getting up from those?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

keep burying Dolph, Vince...go fuck yourself. Dolph was due for a huge push, now he's relegated to putting Langston over at SS.


----------



## Emotion Blur

msi360-20 said:


> JBL is starting to sound really annoying.


THANK YOU.


----------



## Luchini

I called this months ago.


----------



## WrestlinFan

So was that the end of Ziggler's program with Del Rio?





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wholedamnshow

BIG E!


----------



## Bryan D.

Ziggler is completely dead. :lol


----------



## connormurphy13

Big E bout to give that big D

:vince3


----------



## Shaddw

Big E in a feud :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

What happened to bros beforw hoes?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz

AJ is a great heel, I can tell by the fools in here getting worked up :lmao


----------



## ABrown

I was so happy with minimal Tit E last week...


----------



## virus21

The Ratman said:


> AJ thinks shes Victoria now


The Bitch wishes


----------



## Duberry

AJ's getting the D from Big E


----------



## gaz0301

I'm not sure if that was an awesome clothesline, or awesome selling.


----------



## 751161

At least Dolph is officially on his own now. How it should be.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

OH SHIT THIS IS AWESOME, BIG E!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match and MOTN so far.


----------



## richyque

Good for her, dolph should of never hit it and then quit it. DAT ASS AJ


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

lmao Big E's finisher is so stupid


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

jungle fever time


----------



## hazuki

Ziggler vs Big E at SS it is then


----------



## El Capitano

Literally fuck this shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

OH MAH GAWD KING! LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THOSE BREASTS ON BIG E


----------



## PunkShoot

Dat kiss!


----------



## birthday_massacre

doctor doom said:


> Wow, Raw started with a pyro, two 20 minute matches and the announcers are actually CALLING MOVES BY NAME. I'm enjoying it.


Maybe one of the bookers is talking in cole and lawyers ear instead of vince tonight


----------



## Gaz.

3 ain't enough man I need 5~!

:langston


----------



## Amber B

AJ ruins everything. AJ is from Jersey.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

We saw this coming 6 months ago.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Ziggler: Face turn complete.

Someone should remind Big E that it's supposed to be PG these days and should keep those boobs covered up.


----------



## DerpCena

Love it


----------



## Xevoz

Called it


----------



## finalnight

Ziggler Mark said:


> fucking AJ man...another summer full of AJ being an annoying cunt. I'm looking forward to this :bosh4


Yeah this is gone too far. first Cena then punk then Bryan then Kane then ziggler.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705

AJ's going black and never going back.


----------



## KuritaDavion

And the big booty bitch helps out the short bus bitch get revenge on Billy Gunn Jr.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh great, now Ziggler is going to have to waste weeks out of his career trying to make that sack of shit Big E look good. Good luck, Dolph. What a waste of time.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I am so ok with Big E vs Zigg


----------



## Eulonzo

fpalm AJ, how dare you.


----------



## Waffelz

Who's going to feud with ADR?


----------



## DeadmanInc316

Oh, same old shit, AJ needs something fresh.


----------



## Alicenchains

She needs a new theme


----------



## Guar

That was great television


----------



## Brye

Ziggler Mark said:


> keep burying Dolph, Vince...go fuck yourself. Dolph was due for a huge push, now he's relegated to putting Langston over at SS.


Bury? Nah. Ziggler will go over Big E and get another shot at Del Rio and it'll be great.


----------



## Allur

Come on Jerry, be a *


----------



## SpeedStick

WrestlinFan said:


> So was that the end of Ziggler's program with Del Rio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Del Rio is 3 - 0 ,no point in this feud anymore


----------



## CharliePrince

why is everyone saying "Psycho AJ is back" 

hasn't that always been her gimmick?!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

wrestle_champion said:


> I called this months ago.


anyone with half a brain saw this coming a mile away


----------



## Y2J Problem

That fucking music.


----------



## Trifektah

I want to kiss AJ right in the gooch


----------



## Berbz

Big E is great, the guy is money. 

Just a shame he's a heel. He'd be a great face, THEM SHIRTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cyon

Amber B said:


> AJ ruins everything. AJ is from Jersey.


IT ALL MAKES SENSE


----------



## Stad

Holy shit at that kick lol


----------



## Lok

Big E...gettin' all beast


----------



## Omega_VIK




----------



## RyanPelley

WrestlinFan said:


> So was that the end of Ziggler's program with Del Rio?


I guess. So much for redemption for Del Rio attacking his concussed head. Fucking sucks. That whole program was fucked.


----------



## birthday_massacre

y2j4lyf said:


> OH MAH GAWD KING! LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THOSE BREASTS ON BIG E


The dont call him Big E for nothing.

E is his cup size


----------



## Arcade

Female 2009 Randy Orton.


----------



## TJC93

So Ziggler not gonna be champ any time soon


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

msi360-20 said:


> JBL is starting to sound really annoying.


I am with ya. I have been sick of him for awhile.


----------



## Bryan D.

I'm actually looking forward to this match but it's kinda sad to see Ziggler out of the World Title scene.


----------



## Karma101

Damn AJ is toned. Just imagine her and The Big D in a porno.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Face turn for Ziggler.

Anyone shocked?


----------



## 751161

AJ's theme gets stuck in your head every damn time.


----------



## Brye

Y'all hate everything.


----------



## Green Light

10/10 for Big E's cleavage


----------



## TripleG

OK the theme song kind of takes away from the moment. 

You don't have to play the theme song EVERY time a person has the advantage at the end of a segment. You can play no music and let the moment speak for itself. Also, when the song contrasts with what we're seeing, then it is just weird. 

Remember when Rikishi revealed he ran over Austin? He leaves the ring and they play the Too Cool theme. You couldn't have played music any more unfitting if you tried.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

Fuck this shit. Why can't Dolph Ziggler have a decent title reign? Nice job fucking up Ziggler's career, retards.


----------



## Sensesfail

well that's one of your Summerslam matches, that clothesline from Big E Bra Size turned Ziggler inside-out


----------



## NikkiSixx

Fresh Dougie said:


> What happened to bros beforw hoes?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well technically, AJ was Big E's bro and Dolph was just her ho... :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf

JTG IN THE SAME GRAPHIC AS CENA :lmao


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

So who's gonna job to Cena at Summerslam, guys?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I said it before ill say it again, Big E's finisher looks fine to me. Looks like he's squeezing the life out of you in one big move


----------



## finalnight

ROFL.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27

Well at least they cleared up that problem with Dolph turning face and still being associated with AJ and Big E.


----------



## Duberry

Well i guess that's the divas title feud sorted for Summerslam :lol


----------



## Apex Predator

Green Light said:


> 10/10 for Big E's cleavage


:lol someone get that man a bra.


----------



## NoyK

AJ wants to try some chocolate disco stick now.


----------



## connormurphy13

I'm calling Ziggler getting back his title by Wrestlemania XXX after winning the Royal Rumble.


----------



## RetepAdam.

"The Decision."

GTFO. fpalm


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Cena will pick ADR and they'll unify belts at summerslam :vince3


----------



## Brye

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Fuck this shit. Why can't Dolph Ziggler have a decent title reign? Nice job fucking up Ziggler's career, retards.


Fucking up his career? Jesus. :lmao:lmao:lmao

Jumping to conclusions a little too early.


----------



## Guar

Bullydully said:


> Ziggler should have killed that bitch.


and then claim self defense


----------



## Bryan D.

Wonder who'll challenge Del Rio for the title at Summerslam? RVD, perhaps? :mark:


----------



## AJJets107

The Decision? Cena taking his talents to south beach?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I saw JTG and Zack Ryder in that picture it's gonna be one of them who faces Cena.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Brye said:


> Bury? Nah. Ziggler will go over Big E and get another shot at Del Rio and it'll be great.


as much as I really want to believe this, it's just not in the cards. Dolph is notoriously booked like shit, and now there's a younger talent in the ranks that can be pushed as the next monster (a la Mark Henry), WWE is going to have Dolph lay down for him at SS. I also dont see how if Dolph gets the win at SummerSlam how that will have earned him a WHC shot at NOC?


----------



## Domenico

Lol @ all these people getting so angry. Pls feed me your tears.

Ziggler just cemented his face turn. He'll be a bigger star, and besides, he'll go back to the world title scene. Calm the fuck down.


----------



## Mike`

So this takes Ziggler out of the title picture? ugh..


----------



## KO Bossy

Brye said:


> Bury? Nah. Ziggler will go over Big E and get another shot at Del Rio and it'll be great.


Indeed. This is the best thing that can happen. Now Dolph, after years of Vickie and months of AJ will finally get a chance to be on his own without some fucking anchor. Blow this off at Summerslam and let Dolph's rise to super stardom continue.


----------



## Brye

Instead of STARTING his face run with the title, Ziggler gets to build more and more momentum as a face and get the belt closer to Mania.


----------



## RobertC

The Decision

LMAO


----------



## bjnelson19705

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Fuck this shit. Why can't Dolph Ziggler have a decent title reign? Nice job fucking up Ziggler's career, retards.


Agreed.


----------



## Swa9ga

Fuck, Big E is huge.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

Zigglers selling of the clothesline :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod

Well it looks like Ziggler is out of the title picture, which is super shitty.

I guess Del Rio will go against RVD or Jericho..


----------



## PunkShoot

Jesus that eleysium trailer was sick


----------



## Apex Predator

RetepAdam. said:


> "The Decision."
> 
> GTFO. fpalm


Cena is his Lebron :vince


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Fuck this shit. Why can't Dolph Ziggler have a decent title reign? Nice job fucking up Ziggler's career, retards.


yeah he should have the title but instead we get him Del Rio with no feud and Ziggler going back to the midcard to face big E.

Ziggler should have the title and be facing Big E with the title on the line.

That would get two new people into the main event.

The WHC is screwed right now because a heel has the title and a heel has the MITB case.


----------



## charlesxo

JTG!


----------



## Ray

Ziggler Mark said:


> keep burying Dolph, Vince...go fuck yourself. Dolph was due for a huge push, now he's relegated to putting Langston over at SS.


Chill out :lol

ZIggler is gonna go over Big E at SummerSlam to finish this whole storyline between him and AJ. Once that's done, Ziggler is gonna commence chasing for the title. The day Ziggler DOES win the title clean against Del Rio or whoever, the crowd is gonna explode because it would be after Ziggler overcame his concussion, his crazy ex girlfriend, and his muscle making the whole storyline come full circle. 

Faces are better overcoming odds, and this is exactly what this is. It's all leading for Ziggler to become a better face.


----------



## Fargerov

OMG Cena's about to turn heel by picking a jobber!!!!!111one


----------



## NoyK

connormurphy13 said:


> I'm calling Ziggler getting back his title by Wrestlemania XXX after *winning the Royal Rumble*.


Nah, that's going to Punk.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Domenico said:


> Lol @ all these people getting so angry. Pls feed me your tears.
> 
> Ziggler just cemented his face turn. He'll be a bigger star, and besides, he'll go back to the world title scene. Calm the fuck down.


I think you forget how shit Dolph is booked...legit, among the most talented guys in the company, but if you compile a comprehensive win/loss record for him in the last 24 months, the guy is most certainly losing matches at a frightening clip.


----------



## richyque

That first hour of raw was spectacular! this is coming from a die hard TNA fan. Bravo and great work wwe.


----------



## Bryan D.

I have DAT feeling that Orton is going to cash-in tonight.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

IWasJustFrontin said:


> Cena will pick ADR and they'll unify belts at summerslam :vince3


I like that idea


----------



## Brye

Ziggler Mark said:


> as much as I really want to believe this, it's just not in the cards. Dolph is notoriously booked like shit, and now there's a younger talent in the ranks that can be pushed as the next monster (a la Mark Henry), WWE is going to have Dolph lay down for him at SS. I also dont see how if Dolph gets the win at SummerSlam how that will have earned him a WHC shot at NOC?


Why does he need it at NOC though? Why not give him some extra time to establish himself as a face and get it during WM season?


----------



## Guar

IWasJustFrontin said:


> Cena will pick ADR and they'll unify belts at summerslam :vince3


and then we will make a new wwe spinner belt :vince3


----------



## TJC93

Cena picks his own opponent, still against the odds.


----------



## Bullydully

So who's next in line for Del Rio at Summerslam?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Big E forgot the most important rule "Bros before hoes"


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

From @5CornersxSmootx on Twitter:" #RAW Why was AJ wearing a Trayvon Martin hoodie to ring the bell?"


----------



## Irish Jet

Cena to turn heel and take his talents to South Beach.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Wish they'd let Dolph win the title back before they had AJ and Big E turn on him, doubt he'll hold it again for a while.


----------



## Amber B

bjnelson19705 said:


> AJ's going black and never going back.


She went black in order to get into the business. She only made a slight detour.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

RetepAdam. said:


> "The Decision."
> 
> GTFO. fpalm


It's the main event :cole3 :cena3


----------



## Cyon

AJ needs to take her craziness to a whole new level. Become a pyromaniac. Start blowing up cars as a hobby or something.


----------



## Eulonzo

ToddTheBod said:


> Well it looks like Ziggler is out of the title picture, which is super shitty.


And why do you think that?

Pretty sure Dolph's gonna get his revenge on AJ/Big E in the next few weeks, then he'll get the title back at SummerSlam most likely.


----------



## Berbz

Raw keeping up that run of great Raws following solid PPVs.

First hour was great, storyline progression and superb TV matches.


----------



## NexS.E.S

Apex Predator said:


> Cena is his Lebron :vince


:lelbron


----------



## Xevoz

KO Bossy said:


> Indeed. This is the best thing that can happen. Now Dolph, after years of Vickie and months of AJ will finally get a chance to be on his own without some fucking anchor. Blow this off at Summerslam and let Dolph's rise to super stardom continue.


Pretty much. No way the E' can fuck this up.


----------



## Buckley

AJ is a cancer to anyone she is paired with. I'm glad they are finally splitting her and Ziggler.

Now we'll see Ziggler feud with Big E till SS, and then AJ can ruin Big E after that.


----------



## El Capitano

What's more annoying is we will have to carry on with del rio as fucking champ for longer as he won't be dropping the title at summer slam


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I would have more hope if WWE didn't completely shit on Ziggler multiple times in the past. Hoping for the best, but not expecting it in re: Ziggler.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Big E is a simp ass white knight ass dude in this story lmfao


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Man, if someone isn't in the title scene at this very instant, you all assume their career is screwed or they are getting buried.


----------



## wholedamnshow

What about a triple threat with Del Rio, Big E and Ziggler?


----------



## Karma101

Cyon said:


> AJ needs to take her craziness to a whole new level. Become a pyromaniac. Start blowing up cars as a hobby or something.


She should give Big E a blowjob in the middle of the ring just to exhibit her craziness. Dat character development.


----------



## Swa9ga

Hopefully Cena takes his talents to South Beach. "The Decision", get outta here


----------



## KO Bossy

Ziggler Mark said:


> as much as I really want to believe this, it's just not in the cards. Dolph is notoriously booked like shit, and now there's a younger talent in the ranks that can be pushed as the next monster (a la Mark Henry), WWE is going to have Dolph lay down for him at SS. I also dont see how if Dolph gets the win at SummerSlam how that will have earned him a WHC shot at NOC?


Easy. Dolph has lost twice to ADR thanks to interference, and ADR only beat him at Payback thanks to Dolph's concussion. Dolph can make the case that ADR can't beat him without interference or when he's 100%. Set the match up and put the stip on that if ADR loses by DQ, he loses the title. Then we'll get a clean finish. Ricardo will be back by then, so the DQ loss stip will make even more sense as well.

Guys, I'm a huge Ziggler mark, but some of you need to calm down. Yeah, Dolph lost, but he's finally free of AJ, and he's arguably even more over now. The crowd tonight was going ape shit for him.


----------



## Xevoz

wholedamnshow said:


> What about a triple threat with Del Rio, Big E and Ziggler.


Dolph is 3-0. He has no leverage against ADR now.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Eulonzo said:


> And why do you think that?
> 
> Pretty sure Dolph's gonna get his revenge on AJ/Big E in the next few weeks, then he'll get the title back at SummerSlam most likely.


Nah it will be Ziggler vs Big E at Summerslam I bet. It will be a good 5 week build. It should be for the title but oh well.

There is really no one for Del Rio to face right now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JBL said something about Del Rio being Mexico's greatest export.

Nah...

This guy is :javy


----------



## TripleG

Yes, Cena gets to choose his opponent. I'd rather have that than have the guy earn it straight up. It is so much better to audition for John Cena.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Orton is cashing it TODAY and cena will CHOOSE HIM*

so obvious


----------



## Brye

Punk/Lesnar
Ziggler/Big E

Sold.


----------



## Stad

Truth?? why? fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Cena will challenge the whole roster in a handicap match


----------



## WWE

A wild black man

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church

Eulonzo said:


> And why do you think that?
> 
> Pretty sure Dolph's gonna get his revenge on AJ/Big E in the next few weeks, then he'll get the title back at SummerSlam most likely.


I hope you're right but we are getting Ziggler/Langston at Summerslam which sucks.


----------



## Allur

Oh he's alive too


----------



## Hajduk1911

R Truth still has a job?


----------



## Lillyart_14

R-Truth?! He still employed?!


----------



## Bryan D.

R-Truth! Long time no see.


----------



## Bullydully

Who's this guy?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Cena's next opponent at Summerslam........ 


:kg3


----------



## Duberry

A wild R Truth appears


----------



## Sensesfail

oh this guy


----------



## Choke2Death

Oh, R-Truth... is he still alive? :truth

He's fully back now to his old ways as the dancing rapper. Even the same song. Damn did that wellness violation fuck up for him.


----------



## NoyK

Ugh... Truth you're a has been man, come on.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Oh wow, R-Truth still exists.


----------



## Blueforce7

This guy is still here?


----------



## Amber B

R Truth shows up to appease us blacks with our juking and jiving.


----------



## RAB

Fuck off R Truth


----------



## KingLobos

Not R Truth


----------



## Jean0987654321

WHATS UP


----------



## hazuki

I love when crowds are hyped.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

It's Zookeeepppppppppppaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhbhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ray

R-truth's still fucking employed? :lol


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Oh fuck. Da Troof's rapping again. He should go back to being insane. fpalm


----------



## Apex Predator

Buckley said:


> AJ is a cancer to anyone she is paired with. I'm glad they are finally splitting her and Ziggler.
> 
> Now we'll see Ziggler feud with Big E till SS, and then AJ can ruin Big E after that.


She just gets around.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Tell me I did not just here that!?


----------



## Brye

The payoff when Ziggler grits his way back to Del Rio and takes the belt off of him will be 20x bigger than if he won it last night or Summerslam.


----------



## ChickMagnet12

R Truth still exists?


----------



## Karma101

Why is truth rapping again?


----------



## Swa9ga

What's up? What's up? What's up? What's up? What's up?


----------



## checkcola

I completely forgot about him, just glad Little Jimmy is gone


----------



## Con27

Where ya been Troof?


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Brye said:


> Why does he need it at NOC though? Why not give him some extra time to establish himself as a face and get it during WM season?


I just assumed since you said "he'll go over at SS, and get back after the title" that you meant at the next PPV unk2


----------



## y2j4lyf

Truth's still employed?


----------



## Eulonzo

WHATZ UP?


----------



## Dr.Boo

Why is R Truth still rapping? A term which I am using loosely here.


----------



## KuritaDavion

R-Truth rapping. Like the heel turn and Little Jimmy never happened. 

If the Wyatt Family attack him, will that be slightly racist?


----------



## finalnight

Holy receding hairline R-Truth!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light

Holy shit I didn't know this crackpot still had a job


----------



## Berbz

Can't believe R-Truth never made it in the music industry. What flow.


----------



## killacamt

does that ***** got dat katt williams perm???


----------



## I drink and I know things

I can't believe this guy is still around...


----------



## MrKennedy666

rofl, go home ron


----------



## Londrick

Why does he look 10 years older?


----------



## AJJets107

Remember how awesome Heel Truth was?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster

Cena has to pick Bryan right? If all the superstars are out he will obviously get the loudest chants.


I fucking hate R Truth fpalm he went heel and said he wouldnt do this shit because it got him nowhere and now we are back to this. How sad.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

K-Kwik :mark:


----------



## Da Silva

Okay, we get it, replays are pretty much a given in a 3 hour show. But why replay the same thing over and fucking over?


----------



## Gaz.

Truth looks a bit like Reginaald D. Hunter with that haricut.

Funny guy.

Hunter, not Truth :side:


----------



## RetepAdam.

"We like to remind everyone that Randy Ortin _is_ the Money in the Bank contract holder..."

Really, Michael? The promo you just replayed where Orton was holding a big, red briefcase and said things like "When I cash in _my_ Money in the Bank briefcase..." didn't clear that up for the folks at home?


----------



## FlemmingLemming

WTF happened to R-Truth's hairline?


----------



## Buckley

R-Truth in the building. Gotta appeal to them Brooklyn folk :vince


----------



## Luchini

That ref is not impressed.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Truth is back? Where the fuck is Lil' Jimmy?


----------



## un_pretti_er

How many J's did R truth burn with RVD before that?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This has to be the best entrance since the undertaker. Well done WWE to make it creepy, and the song is perfect


----------



## Allur

OH

//The ending of the vignette is a part of their entrance now? Fair enough.


----------



## Prayer Police

dat R-Truth hairline


----------



## Daiko

WYATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striketeam

What the fuck is Truth talking about? Who cares, here comes Wyatt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dark Church said:


> I hope you're right but we are getting Ziggler/Langston at Summerslam which sucks.


I wish Dolph alot of luck getting a decent match of Big E. He's going to need it.


----------



## Guar

R-Truth


----------



## RyanPelley

Omfg.


----------



## RKing85

R-Truth is still with the WWE???????

Holy fuck. I had no idea.

And holy shit has he ever aged.


----------



## Cyon

OH SHIT


----------



## Tony

WYATT!!!!


----------



## Amber B

Truth went to the WRONG African braiding spot in Harlem. Got damn.


----------



## TripleG

R-Truth...you suck! 

FUCKING WYATTS!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TJC93

Hahaha Truth been on dat weed again? CYA. WYATTS


----------



## Hajduk1911

NWO!!

oh


----------



## NikkiSixx

Oh thank god.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

HOLY SHIT DAD POP


----------



## Bryan D.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Blueforce7

WERE HERE!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## WWE

Now this is when you all turn on the crowd for chanting husky Harris... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14

It's time for Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Jean0987654321

WYATT!!!


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

R Truth is looking a little heavy!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

WYATT YES


----------



## NoyK

YES! They're here :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nimbus

HUSKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerpCena

My Grandma has the same hair style


----------



## CharliePrince

Wyatt Family fits right in Brooklyn

 y'all don't even know

they're home! :clap


----------



## Guy LeDouche

R-Truth:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

WYATTS!!! :mark:


----------



## ugotrage

:mark:


----------



## Apex Predator

We're here!!!


----------



## ABrown

There's a crossing guard by my house who dances just like R-Truth when helping the kids cross the street. Yeah, I can't stand her too.


----------



## hazuki

Wyatt that pop :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga

I didn't know Truth was still employed! WYATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## DeadmanInc316

WYATT'S :mark:


----------



## Ray

Homeboy's tired just from walking down the ramp and singing :lol

WYATT :mark:


----------



## all in all...

light the lantern....blow it out


----------



## PacoAwesome

I love that entrance.


----------



## bjnelson19705

They're here. To kill R-Truth.


----------



## ToddTheBod

R.Truth once main evented a PPV as heel, remember that?


----------



## Arcade

What happened to R-Truth's hairline?


----------



## 751161

WYATTTTTTTTTT. :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Holy. Fuck.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

What will suck big time in 6 months is when they cut down the Wyatt's entrance.


----------



## Evilerk

And now we know why Truth is here...


----------



## Dr.Boo

KuritaDavion said:


> R-Truth rapping. Like the heel turn and Little Jimmy never happened.
> 
> If the Wyatt Family attack him, will that be slightly racist?


:cole3 Express your opinion on the WWE app now!


----------



## PGSucks

This segment just got a lot less terrible


----------



## Big Dog

Time for Truth to Job


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Wyatts! :mark:


----------



## RobertC

DAT theme song


----------



## killacamt

Wyatt family to take him out


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ziggler Mark

incoming destruction of TROOF


----------



## Londrick

They're about to teach this colored boy a lesson.


----------



## MrKennedy666

Dunmer said:


> Why does he look 10 years older?



its the hair
oh thank god for wyatt
would be great if the crowd sang along to that song during his entrance


----------



## CM Danielson

I had a feeling...I love this theme music!!!!!!!


----------



## Gaz.

:mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

HOLY SHIT THE WYATTS


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

That seriously made me jump.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

For a second I thought something went wrong. Then I remembered Bray Wyatt and got hard.


----------



## Sensesfail

damn this entrance is creepy


----------



## Eulonzo

Uh oh.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

I knew it


----------



## Arrogant Mog

wyatt family are so fucking aweosme :mark:


----------



## Lok

Truth with a new haircut leading to a beatdown from the fam.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

There gonna need more than a lantern to see r-truth


----------



## Mister Hands

A 41-year old man makes a living as R-Truth.


----------



## larrydavidcape

This entrance is... ORGASMIC


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Best entrance in a long time! I geek out over this crap!


----------



## Nimbus

HUSKY HARRIS IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah

Uh I hope they do something here besides randomly attack a guy.

Fucking Hick Shield


----------



## Berbz

The theme needs little rain drops every now and then in my view.


----------



## CharliePrince

not even a joke, Wyatt Family is HOME in BROOKLYN!

WHAT!  welcome home Wyatts


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

so we just gonna ignore how bray is blowing out electrical light?

unk2 lmao


----------



## ABrown

Man, the Wyatts have the creepiest fucking entrance

:mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

WYATTTSSS


----------



## Dark Church

They need to stop having him light a real lantern only to carry out an electric one.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Best fucking entrance in the WWE.


----------



## Daiko

Has anyone else noticed that the entrance lamp that Wyatt blows out is electric?


----------



## Jean0987654321

TRUTH PUTTING OVER THE WYATTS


----------



## Ziggler Mark

so basically the Wyatts are a ******* version of the shield? meh, whatever


----------



## Con27

Wow it's cool that Wyatt had the power to magically summon a rocking chair at ringside.


----------



## VRsick

bunch of ******** lynching a black man


----------



## XxMetsxX

hillbilly shield?


----------



## birthday_massacre

No husky harris chants yet


----------



## Billy Kidman

Don't do it, Brooklyn. Don't do it...


----------



## Allur

Okay something else is going to happen now?


//Yessir a live promo


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I will shoot whoever starts chanting Husky Harris


----------



## Cyon

Bray Wyatt has been proven to have mystic cult powers by blowing out an electric lantern.


----------



## nikola123

Is it just me or does this beatdown looks sloppy as fuck


----------



## NikkiSixx

YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAHYEAHYEAHYEAH


----------



## Berbz

So Kane and R-Truth will be against the Wyatts, who do they attack next to make it a 3 on 3?


----------



## TJC93

No Husky Harris yet?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

"Bray Wyatt". Kevin Federline has certainly let himself go.


----------



## Stad

Promo.. YESSS!


----------



## Hajduk1911

Wyatt's look is great


----------



## TripleG

It is like Duck Dynasty if they were possessed by Satan. 

I love it!


----------



## KuritaDavion

KuritaDavion said:


> R-Truth rapping. Like the heel turn and Little Jimmy never happened.
> 
> If the Wyatt Family attack him, will that be slightly racist?


The answer is a little bit. Little bit.


----------



## MrKennedy666

i'd let bray bum me


----------



## Irish Jet

You can tell they're reluctant to chant Husky Harris.


----------



## Apex Predator

Brooklyn respects The Wyatt's.


----------



## RetepAdam.

This is my first time seeing the Wyatt Family.

I like what I see so far.

Also, Cole blows at calling big moments.


----------



## NoyK

A PROMO :mark: :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

Wyatt's got a hell of a song.
Now he's talking


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

hmmm


----------



## Choke2Death

The Shield 2.0


----------



## ToddTheBod

Rowan isn't all that believable. Harper looks genuinely like a weirdo though.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

HAHA ******** beating up a black guy.


----------



## Swa9ga

Please no Husky Harris chants


----------



## checkcola

So, if they didn't attack, what was R-Truth going to say?


----------



## Dr.Boo

birthday_massacre said:


> No husky harris chants yet


Sounded like some assholes tried to get it started but it didn't catch on. Thankfully.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

wyatt promo @@[email protected]@[email protected]@


----------



## Amber B

Ok. In their promos, they state to not send anyone to them that they don't want back....

Does this mean that Truth isn't coming back?


----------



## Lillyart_14

No Husky chants yet. But we get the 'what' bollocks...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Preach Brother Wyatt!!!


----------



## Xevoz

Wyatt is my hero.


----------



## WrestlinFan

So far so good on the husky chants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ziggler Mark

CharliePrince said:


> not even a joke, Wyatt Family is HOME in BROOKLYN!
> 
> WHAT!  welcome home Wyatts



the fuck are you on about? :lol

also, why is Bray talking about "you have been fooled by the illusion of what a hero is" after taking out a jobber?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ziggler Mark said:


> so basically the Wyatts are a ******* version of the shield? meh, whatever


No he is a take on cape fear's De Niro


----------



## Nimbus

WHAAAAT! JAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Ray

Fucking "What" chants fpalm


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Man, fuck these 'WHAT' chants.


----------



## Jean0987654321

:stonecold WHAT


----------



## CoverD

VRsick said:


> bunch of ******** lynching a black man


It was only a matter of time before someone made that comment...


----------



## Brye

Bray is fantastic on the mic. (Y)


----------



## 751161

Oh stop chanting "What?" FFS. THIS. IS. BRAY. WYATT. SPEAKING.


----------



## Berbz

Wyatt played the crowd :lmao :lmao

No sold those what chants too.


----------



## RobertC

Just stop with the "what" chants


----------



## TripleG

Fuck this crowd and their What chants.


----------



## Eulonzo

And yet, no "Husky Harris" chant.. :datass That's good.


----------



## Gimpy

What chants during the Wyatts. This crowd was doing so well. Fucking morons.


----------



## Luchini

What? No Harris chants so far?


----------



## Bryan D.

Fantastic promo.


----------



## y2j4lyf

ToddTheBod said:


> Rowan isn't all that believable. Harper looks genuinely like a weirdo though.


Which one is which?


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Everything I know is a lie


----------



## bjnelson19705

Y2-Jerk said:


> I will shoot whoever starts chanting Husky Harris


I'll give you the money for the gun.


----------



## Cyon

ToddTheBod said:


> Rowan isn't all that believable. Harper looks genuinely like a weirdo though.


I think that's why he has the bunny mask.


----------



## NoyK

Swa9ga said:


> Please no Husky Harris chants


Yeah.. but here's the _"What"_ chants fpalm


----------



## Daiko

Wyatt is just fucking brilliant :mark:


----------



## PunkShoot

EATER OF WORLDS!


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Believe in the Wyatts


----------



## Allur

y2j4lyf said:


> Which one is which?


Orange beard is Rowan.


----------



## Emotion Blur

checkcola said:


> So, if they didn't attack, what was R-Truth going to say?


I'm going to guess something to the extent of "What's up?"


----------



## Amber B

What chants...


----------



## Stad

What a promo :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

Amazing promo. Dont screw this up WWE


----------



## TJC93

Truth has balls eh


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Truth grew boobies!!!


----------



## 751161

Bray Wyatt is FANTASTIC on the Mic! :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

holy shit truth looked scary in that first camera pan


----------



## RetepAdam.

How badly do you think JBL wants to say something about Trayvon Martin here?


----------



## I drink and I know things

Waylon Mercy


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Anybody mad yet?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coach

Loving this so much

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

What's with the laughing?


----------



## ironcladd1

What? chants. I knew it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Bray Wyatt is one crazy, sick-ass mofo.


----------



## bjnelson19705

:lmao Truth's face.


----------



## Eulonzo

Amber B said:


> What chants...


Ikr? fpalm


----------



## Hajduk1911

R Truth looks so old


----------



## Hera

I just don't think these promos work well on live tv. People aren't going to pay attention this much and he is going to get WHATs to death.


----------



## WrestlinFan

That promo was so damn boss.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley

Wyatt is fucking awesome.


----------



## Lok

Dat' family beat down.


----------



## NoyK

Y2-Jerk said:


> I will shoot whoever starts chanting Husky Harris





bjnelson19705 said:


> I'll give you the money for the gun.


Screw that, I'll give you a grenade launcher.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

I.AM.FUCKING.LOVING.THIS.


----------



## hanzou666

what chance are barely audible. 
majority of the crowd actually wanna see and hear this whole segment through.


----------



## un_pretti_er

That finisher :clap


----------



## Bushmaster

What was Truth waiting for :lol


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Bray is golden.


----------



## Bryan D.

BEST SEGMENT EVER


----------



## ABrown

God, I love Wyatt. He looks like a straight up Bellevue mental patient

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

i like how he weakened the what chants with changing the pace of his pauses

like austin said. if youre good you can avoid it


----------



## RobertC

He just needs another finisher


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

well that was queer.


----------



## VRsick

shitty finisher


----------



## Coach

RetepAdam. said:


> How badly do you think JBL wants to say something about Trayvon Martin here?


Bahahahahahahahah

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrKennedy666

DAT KISS


----------



## PacoAwesome

Wyatt is the shit.


----------



## Duberry

Love this crowd for not chanting Husky Harris. Props.


----------



## Apex Predator

Wow what a promo and love the finisher!


----------



## RKing85

If R-Truth had even landed one single punch of offense I would have absolutely lost my shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre

great reaction for them, good thing the crowd didnt ruin this.

ha ha ha you are not the truth we seek ha ha ha


----------



## 751161

THAT. WAS. AWESOME. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

That.... was fucking awesome.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Hes gassed already


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

I never expected this awesomeness when I first saw Husky Harris. So awesome.


----------



## PunkShoot

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I love how the crowd is clapping like they just saw a good play.


----------



## A7XLP

Why can't Bray's backup brawl properly, thats twice now, surely someone at the back should have sorted it from last week. Its like they always want to do the opposite things.. quite comical really


----------



## Stad

That was brilliant


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck. This is awesome. And no "Husky Harris!" Chants!

Brooklyn! Woooo!


----------



## Nimbus

hes gassed already lol


----------



## Billy Kidman

Thank fuck we got through that segment without any major Husky Harris chants.


----------



## Amber B

I'm iffy about how they're using these guys already..

We just saw a 3 team beat down in the last hour. Make this different, WWE.


----------



## Buckley

No Husky Harris chants... Thanks Brooklyn.


----------



## nikola123

They want Kane to join the cult XD


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Wow, Bray Wyatt is bad ass


----------



## Kabraxal

That was.... interesting.


----------



## connormurphy13

Some good shit right there.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Nice promo. All done well. No Husky chants and a round of applause on the beat down. Well done Brooklyn.


----------



## gaz0301

Guys, I get it, I'm sold. Freakin awesome.


----------



## Cyon

HERE WE GO WWE APP I MISSED YOU


----------



## TJC93

So much better without Husky chants


----------



## Berbz

Oh I get it...

"Truth..."

R-Truth.

Clever actually :lol


----------



## KO Bossy

Well, that segment was fucking awesome.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

oh shit, what did bray wyatt mean when he mentioned kane


----------



## Luchini

We all know whos gonna win that tag match......

Also lol at Cole's "somber" voice.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Hell yes!!! No Husky Harris chants!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101

Well that was just godly.


----------



## Trifektah

Cool segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Ryder must have the night off.


----------



## Guar

wow that was great too


----------



## Sensesfail

that was some hell of a beatdown


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Holy shit that was awesome....


----------



## un_pretti_er

Follow the buzzards


GOAT line


----------



## Swa9ga

FUCKING AWESOME #FOLLOWTHEBUZZARDS


----------



## Allur

Okay this is fucking good. I was already afraid that they were going to just attack random wrestlers for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Jeez that was impressive..


----------



## Eulonzo

Why did he kiss him, though?


----------



## Murph

Amazing. Bye bye "Husky Harris" chants forever  Why anybody got 'joy' out of hearing them, I'll never know. Awesome promo from Bray Wyatt.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

OMG That was awesome! :mark: :mark: 
and no Husky Harris chants!


----------



## MrKennedy666

what a sexy motherfucker..no ****


----------



## legendfan97

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz Next please. Just like the shield when they first appear.


----------



## y2j4lyf

I'm terrified of psychotic hillbilles, but you still need the app! :cole3


----------



## Xevoz

Uncle Zeb's Militia is a better name.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NO HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS in one of the SMARKIEST crowds in the country, if not the most.

Time to give NY crowds respect for having a good time and being loud as fuck, without being pricks to a new talent.

Bravo, NY.

:clap


----------



## kokepepsi

That sucked, just because he says fancy words don't make it good

No point to what he said


----------



## TripleG

Bray Wyatt getting his hands dirty. 

And by the way. This isn't racist. I think these guys are equal opportunity ass kickers & victim makers.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Take fucking note boys in the back. THAT is what CHARISMA looks and sounds like.


----------



## Bullydully

I NEED to watch that again!


----------



## Gaz.

Anybody else think he's a little Mick Foley-esque?

Certainly not a bad thing, but a fucking brilliant one.

Seriously one of the best things going today. Such a unique and fucking brilliant character, which is being pulled off wonderfully by Wyatt.


----------



## NoyK

Kane to join them or something?

And shut the fuck up about the "gassed out already" bullshit, sometimes heavy breathing is part of certain promos to give that extra seriousness to it, especially taking Wyatt's gimmick into consideration.


----------



## Tony

That was awesome! I'm loving the Charles Manson/Texas Chainsaw Massacre vibe that the Wyatt Family's exuding.

I'm sold on the hype, put me on the bandwagon!


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Dan Rodmon

Well done Wyatt and the boys!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bray has come a long way with his promos from his NXT days.

he has worked hard and its paid off


----------



## Waffelz

They want Kane to join?


----------



## RAB

That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


----------



## Apex Predator

Raw is awesome tonight. I haven't changed the channel yet.


----------



## connormurphy13

Eulonzo said:


> Why did he kiss him, though?


Maybe because he's fucking insane? :|


----------



## Cyon

That Wyatt promo was great.


----------



## Ray

ShowStopper '97 said:


> NO HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS in one of the SMARKIEST crowds in the country, if not the most.
> 
> Time to give NY crowds respect for having a good time and being loud as fuck, without being pricks to a new talent.
> 
> Bravo, NY.
> 
> :clap


Fucking THIS :cheer


----------



## RiverFenix

Crowd VERY LIKELY chanted "Husky Harris" but the wwe sound guys simply muted the hell out of the crowd. There was almost no crowd noise in that whole segment.


----------



## Dark Church

At least unlike The Shield the Wyatt Family speaks. I loved that segment and it helped make up for that bs that happened to Ziggler.


----------



## Brock L

i imagine that the far left liberals are in meltdown mode now that R-Truth was taken down by whites.


----------



## Murph

Eulonzo said:


> Why did he kiss him, though?


Mind games


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Good promo but I need to see them in an actual program before I buy in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jmacz

Kane listen to the buzzes? Is that what he said, I couldn't really understand the B word he said. Could anyone else hear it?


----------



## CharliePrince

you guys really think Brooklyn would be so stupid as to chunt Husky Harris?!

please

BK LOVES WYATT FAM!


----------



## larrydavidcape

The Real Americans have potential, they looked great when working together at MITB.


----------



## Vårmakos

theres only one theme song that would be fitting for the real americans


----------



## TN Punk

That was incredible

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoverD

Amber B said:


> I'm iffy about how they're using these guys already..
> 
> We just saw a 3 team beat down in the last hour. Make this different, WWE.


Ah...but did the Shield cut a promo during their's? :vince


----------



## Irish Jet

Undertaker - Wyatt feud. 

I want it. I want it now.


----------



## PunkShoot

There was husky harris chants, but it was during the WALk, it was not loud at all


----------



## Arcade

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


Stop :troll ing


----------



## Bullydully

Kane will EMBRACE his dark side again and Join them.


----------



## Berbz

Give it a week or a month and they'll be attacking someone when Kanes music hits... he comes down and joins in on the beat down after seemingly following the buzzards.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Jmacz said:


> Kane listen to the buzzes? Is that what he said, I couldn't really understand the B word he said. Could anyone else hear it?


Buzzards.


----------



## Nocturnal

ShowStopper '97 said:


> NO HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS in one of the SMARKIEST crowds in the country, if not the most.
> 
> Time to give NY crowds respect for having a good time and being loud as fuck, without being pricks to a new talent.
> 
> Bravo, NY.
> 
> :clap


Yep so many people predicted the Husky Harris chants. Didn't happen.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SJFC said:


> Love this crowd for not chanting Husky Harris. Props.


I think if your character is great the crowd wont poke fun at your old name.

I hope this means the husky harris chants will go away.

with Albert he sucks so that is why fans chant that.


----------



## Apex Predator

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


He can't be as boring as Cena. :HHH2


----------



## Blueforce7

Holy shit, this RAW has been awesome so far. WWE has been stepping up the overall quality of the show lately. The Wyatts are incredible.


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


I usually don't do this but your opinion has ZERO validity considering who you support


----------



## sickofcena

Love it but they can't be on the same show as the shield


----------



## bjnelson19705

Please Undertaker vs. Wyatt at Summerslam


----------



## MrKennedy666

Lol at the people saying that was shit just to be alternative and different
Bitch please


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

I bet tons of fat fucks win. I saw the disco ball earlier when Cena does his stupid talking to the camera.


----------



## Marrakesh

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


Moron.


----------



## EskiBhoy

There was actually some Husky Harris chants at the begining, but they were barley audible, they must have been told to shut the f**k up because they didnt last long.


----------



## RAB

CharliePrince said:


> you guys really think Brooklyn would be so stupid as to chunt Husky Harris?!
> 
> please
> 
> BK LOVES WYATT FAM!


Once again I find myself wanting to hit you with every post you make.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well, the crowd wasn't chanting Husky Harris. Are you guys happy?


----------



## RiverFenix

Jmacz said:


> Kane listen to the buzzes? Is that what he said, I couldn't really understand the B word he said. Could anyone else hear it?


Follow the Buzzards.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

TripleG said:


> Bray Wyatt getting his hands dirty.
> 
> And by the way. This isn't racist. I think these guys are equal opportunity ass kickers & victim makers.


Wait.

Somebody thought this was racist?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death

Bray is pretty good on the mic. I guess Zack Ryder is their next victim.


----------



## Jean0987654321

MERCY!! THIS IS A GREAT RAW


----------



## Messiah

This is the breath of fresh air I have been waiting for for so long. WWE is getting so much better, simply amazing. Follow The Buzzards!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Jmacz said:


> Kane listen to the buzzes? Is that what he said, I couldn't really understand the B word he said. Could anyone else hear it?


Buzzards.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

My question is whether or not the Wyatt family can get past that whole staleness bump that most 3 man teams hit? How will they differentiate themselves?


----------



## TJC93

Kane joining them would be the greatest thing.


----------



## Lillyart_14

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Crowd VERY LIKELY chanted "Husky Harris" but the wwe sound guys simply muted the hell out of the crowd. There was almost no crowd noise in that whole segment.


Possibly, just possibly, they were more interested in listening to Wyatt so didn't say anything.


----------



## checkcola

Bring on WE THE PEOPLE Chants


----------



## Bryan D.

Such a fun show so far.


----------



## Ray

Eulonzo said:


> Why did he kiss him, though?


Because :asilva


----------



## Hera

Amber B said:


> I'm iffy about how they're using these guys already..
> 
> We just saw a 3 team beat down in the last hour. Make this different, WWE.


My major issue is that Wyatt is the only one that is a really good worker. The other two I don't know if they can hang doing such a big opening angle for the group.


----------



## Guar

Waffelz said:


> They want Kane to join?


that would be pretty cool. no more hugs.


----------



## CharliePrince

ShowStopper '97 said:


> NO HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS in one of the SMARKIEST crowds in the country, if not the most.
> 
> Time to give NY crowds respect for having a good time and being loud as fuck, without being pricks to a new talent.
> 
> Bravo, NY.
> 
> :clap


rep'd 

Brooklyn.. NYC loves to have fun and a good time but not to the point of being pricks like that or being snarky for snarks sake

nobody would chant HUSKY HARRIS, it's all about THE FAM now

WYATT FAMILY! :clap


----------



## Quintana

Excellent show tonight so far.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27

Good promo and segment and I was pleased with no Husky Harris chants. Just get them in a proper storyline now so they're not coming out every week with a beat down like The Shield.


----------



## EskiBhoy

Too many "WHAT" chants from the idiots though.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


Coming from a Cena fan...


----------



## reDREDD

why is antonio cesar in a tag team called real americans?


----------



## Davion McCool

That was just incredible. I loved the spot at the end, with Wyatt completely fearless, seeming to WANT to be hit on the head, and causing R-Truth to get beat down due to winning a game of chicken with a man with a steel chair.

DAT.

PSYCHOLOGY.


----------



## Fazzle

I freaking loved that. He's so clear and delivers his lines so well on the mic. Made him look strong as well. What did the buzzards line mean though? Am I being dumb?


----------



## connormurphy13

I'm glad JBL isn't excited about them anymore!


----------



## Swa9ga

Heel Kane to join the Wyatt family would be siiiiick!


----------



## Amber B

CoverD said:


> Ah...but did the Shield cut a promo during their's? :vince


And you know that's what Vince is thinking. :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

WWE Performance Center plug


----------



## hazuki

Kings of Wrestling > Real Americans.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Power Plant 2.0!


----------



## checkcola

wwe performance center looks cool, just get the Hall of Fame built!


----------



## Daiko

Great to see Wyatt showing his incredible mic talent to a bigger audience.


----------



## Bryan D.

Real Americans vs The Usos and we have tag team GOAT match.


----------



## CoverD

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


I remember when I was uneducated...


----------



## KuritaDavion

Amber B said:


> I'm iffy about how they're using these guys already..
> 
> We just saw a 3 team beat down in the last hour. Make this different, WWE.


The corny but awesome maniac promos by Wyatt and Wyatt the focus instead of The Shield team will set them apart for a bit, and I expect that the Shield will take a bit of a backseat to them for a bit anyway.


----------



## NoyK

ShowStopper '97 said:


> NO HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS in one of the SMARKIEST crowds in the country, if not the most.
> 
> Time to give NY crowds respect for having a good time and being loud as fuck, without being pricks to a new talent.
> 
> Bravo, NY.


The "What?" chants on Wyatt's promo was pretty damn annoying tbh.


----------



## Jmacz

KuritaDavion said:


> Buzzards.


Thank you, couldn't hear for the life of me.

Anyone just see the guy with his mouth wide open staring at the camera before they cut to this developmental shit.


----------



## imonaplain

RAB said:


> Once again I find myself wanting to hit you with every post you make.


Bet you're only up at this time watching raw 'cause you're off school for summer.


----------



## Ray

"Wonderful business known as *SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT*" fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SS07

Hera said:


> My major issue is that Wyatt is the only one that is a really good worker. The other two I don't know if they can hang doing such a big opening angle for the group.


Luke Harper or better known as Brodie Lee, is one of the best big men workers in the world today.


----------



## XxMetsxX

he's perfectly creepy...i feel bad for not knowing him until last week.


----------



## TheWFEffect

He's converted Kane maybe? Undertaker to return and save his bro.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

"What's the WWE Performance Centre doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## Dark Church

Rick Scott is to governors what Miz is to WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

EskiBhoy said:


> Too many "WHAT" chants from the idiots though.


I knew someone would have something to complain about.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz

Superb hour and a half so far.

We have Y2J/RVD upcoming too (which should be a pretty solid match) as well as Punk/Heyman confrontation and we will no doubt have a Bryan/Cena moment too, if the crowd have anything to do with it!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Eulonzo said:


> Why did he kiss him, though?


Because his gimmick is a homosexual necrophiliac. He already killed Kane and has been sticking his penis in Kane's pooper. That is why he kissed R-Truth. Thank you.


----------



## Lok

Dem' murica' boys!


----------



## Amber B

Dat Old Navy vest.


----------



## Bullydully

Where's Sandow at?


----------



## Guar

the real americans!


----------



## WrestlinFan

That fucking theme man.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RiverFenix

Doesn't this Performance Center segment "expose the business" right in the middle of kayfabe programming?


----------



## bjnelson19705

WEIDMAN said:


> "Wonderful business known as *SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT*" fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


This.


----------



## Cyon

The Real Americans.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Time for The Real Americans!


----------



## un_pretti_er

InB4 a zimmerman trial line


----------



## Omega_VIK

hazuki said:


> Kings of Wrestling > Real Americans.


This 10 times.


----------



## PunkShoot

I TALION! lolol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NoyK said:


> The "What?" chants on Wyatt's promo was pretty damn annoying tbh.


The what chants suck. But even the Undertaker got "What'd." Not as damaging as Husky Harris chants.


----------



## CharliePrince

this is gonna be interesting.. "Real Americans" in Brooklyn

lol


----------



## Choke2Death

Am I the only one who laughs when Stephanie talks? The amount of emphasizing on every syllable when she speaks is a little strange.



JOAL.COM said:


> why is antonio cesar in a tag team called real americans?


First he's supposed to be a generic foreign heel who hates America, now he's a "real American". :ti


----------



## Ray

Swagger doesn't deserve such an awesome theme.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Zeb is gold


----------



## Jean0987654321

WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT WHAT :steve


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Guar said:


> that would be pretty cool. no more hugs.


It would be cool to bring out the monster in Kane for one last monster run before retirement.:cheer


----------



## RetepAdam.

*WHEN IT COMES CRASHING DOWN, AND IT HURTS INSIIIIIIIIIDE...*


----------



## all in all...

lol this guy is gold


----------



## RobertC

Antonio Cesaro is a real american? What the...


----------



## Amber B

I'm waiting for that N word to slip. It's coming. :lmao

Jesus.


----------



## Dr.Boo

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


----------



## ACSplyt

Hulk Hogan is no longer a Real American. Welcome to Colter's America. :vince2


----------



## CM Danielson

These two (Cesarro & Swagger) are the next tag team champions, just letting everyone know.


----------



## richyque

first of its kind, anyone remember the wcw power plant?


----------



## connormurphy13

Anybody notice how they started the WHAT chants?

....but then they just shut the fuck up because they knew they were in the presence of greatness


----------



## Bullydully

Zeb is starting to bore me...


----------



## SP103

Congrats WWE you built a gym/steroids distribution center in Florida. Amazing. 
What's next a retirement community and a Waffle House?


----------



## Irish Jet

Colter really is one of the best mic workers there is. Like ever.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Dey dookurderbs!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

How can they boo Colter? He's right.


----------



## Eulonzo

ShowStopper '97 said:


> NO HUSKY HARRIS CHANTS in one of the SMARKIEST crowds in the country, if not the most.
> 
> Time to give NY crowds respect for having a good time and being loud as fuck, without being pricks to a new talent.
> 
> Bravo, NY.
> 
> :clap


I agree! :mark: Although the "what?" chants were annoying.


----------



## Annihilus

they probably just turned the crowd mics off in the front rows for the Wyatt segment so the smarks close to the ring wouldnt start the Husky chants, if you think they didn't try and that WWE can't manipulate the crowd noise you're a mark.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Messiah said:


> This is the breath of fresh air I have been waiting for for so long. WWE is getting so much better, simply amazing. Follow The Buzzards!


The talent they have been bringing up are mostly home runs.

Bray, Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose, Big E and a while ago Cesero and Sandow, not to mention the ones already stars like Daniel Bryan, Sheamus etc

If the WWE would book them properly they will have a ton of main event new stars in a couple of years and not just Cena.


----------



## checkcola

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## charlesxo

Zebbie is so cute :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705

Omega_VIK said:


> This 10 times.


:agree:


----------



## Berbz

Cesaro is great


----------



## Bubba Chuck

WEED DA PEOPLE!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Big Dog

WEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## Lok

We the people!


----------



## Guar

cesaro is great in this


----------



## Stad

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


Cena fans, smh. :lmao


----------



## Ray

Loving the amount of stables in the WWE atm.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Props to the Brooklyn crowd for keeping the "Husky Harris" chants down to a low minimum this week.


----------



## ACSplyt

WEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## MrKennedy666

oh god stop talking king


----------



## Allur

Hera said:


> My major issue is that Wyatt is the only one that is a really good worker. The other two I don't know if they can hang doing such a big opening angle for the group.


Harper is actually a good wrestler. He had some good matches in Chikara against for example Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## Cyon

Dem Usos!


----------



## Choke2Death

lol @ the guy in lightblue tank top being excited to be on the camera.


----------



## Bryan D.

GOAT MATCH RIGHT HERE.


----------



## hanzou666

who the fuckity fuck voted for tons of funk


----------



## PunkShoot

The usos, beauty.

They were built up nicely


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

How did Tons of Funk get more votes than PTP?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93

Zeb Coulter? (tom and jerry)


----------



## KuritaDavion

Surprised Tons of Fuck got 20 something percent.


----------



## Xevoz

Stad said:


> Cena fan, smh. :lmao


He's the only one here


----------



## Alex DeLarge

That Uso Theme :mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Wow, I thought it would be PTP.


----------



## Amber B

Dat entrance. :ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Eulonzo said:


> I agree! :mark: Although the "what?" chants were annoying.



The What chants definitely suck. But even the Undertaker got "What'd." Not as bad as Husky Harris, IMO.


----------



## checkcola

Who voted for Tons of Shit


----------



## Con27

Fuck The Usos where's PTP?


----------



## hazuki

Dat theme


----------



## Dr.Boo




----------



## Londrick

This is gonna be good match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

What a waste making the crappy swagger tag with Cesero when they are wasting Ohno in NXT.

Ohno and Cesero could be a great tag team in the WWE just like they were in the indies.


----------



## Daiko

Love the Uso entrance :mark:


----------



## Headliner

Ugh. Not a fan of the Usos or the Real Americans. Well, Cesaro is fine.


----------



## y2j4lyf

MAn, the Usos are getting over pretty quickly


----------



## Vårmakos

i dont understand the usos entrance


----------



## bjnelson19705

Wait. What? What?! WHAT???!!!! When did this shit happen??


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

SP103 said:


> Congrats WWE you built a gym/steroids distribution center in Florida. Amazing.
> What's next a retirement community and a Waffle House?


Ummmmmm...that retirement center is called the DDP Accountability Crib. Dur.


----------



## RAB

I fucking HATE The Usos. Get these fat boring cunts off my TV.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

This should be a fun tag match.


----------



## Ray

Uso's == OVER

"All hail the APP" :vince2


----------



## Domenico

The Usos should get a new theme song though.


----------



## Coach

Anyone else dislike the USOS? I just can't get into them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

As someone who liked The Usos when they debuted, I'm glad they're finally getting a reaction.

They'll be tag champs soon.

EDIT — JBL reads my posts. 8*D


----------



## ABrown

PTP stay getting no love SMH, but can't be mad tho

USOS!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Amazing what a little bit of facepaint, hooing and haaing can do for the Uso's.


----------



## Bryan D.

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


----------



## Luchini

The ultimate Warruos.


----------



## Bearodactyl

You can just tell they have a little new spring in their step. Good for them.


----------



## Swa9ga

When I say USSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSss, you say SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SubZero3:16

I like their entrance but that's it. I don't know who's Jimmy or Jey and I really don't care.


----------



## CharliePrince

Messiah said:


> This is the breath of fresh air I have been waiting for for so long. WWE is getting so much better, simply amazing. Follow The Buzzards!


a trend was born in Brooklyn tonight! i wonder how many BUZZARDS type signs we'll see going forward

chances are WWE universe will pick up on buzzards tonight and run with it


----------



## CM Danielson

Uso's about to get smashed, The Real Americans will have a month long feud with the Uso's, then start feuding with The Shield and take the tag titles by Survivor Series.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

US- O! I fucking love these guys.


----------



## RKing85

I hate the Usos for the sole fact now that they tweeted "get knocked down 100 times, get up 101."

That is illogical.


----------



## RyanPelley

On WWE2K13, Jey won the WHC in Universe. Then Jimmy beat him for it a month later. Wtf.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

I'm serious. The Usos' entrance gets me hyped. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> I fucking HATE The Usos. Get these fat boring cunts off my TV.


The more you post, the more I want to slap you


----------



## MrKennedy666

Since when have the usos been over?


----------



## Arcade

Glad The Usos won the poll. This should be a good tag match.


----------



## Headliner

Con27 said:


> Fuck The Usos where's PTP?


Right. Sadly they wouldn't do heel vs heel. PTP would probably be over here.


----------



## Bushmaster

Real Americans :mark: hopefully Cesaro and Swagger do something productive.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Fresh Dougie said:


> How did Tons of Funk get more votes than PTP?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


racism? *sarcasm*


----------



## RAB

Stad said:


> Cena fans, smh. :lmao


Wyatt fans, smh. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

What the fuck is up with Jack Swaggers hair?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

hanzou666 said:


> who the fuckity fuck voted for tons of funk


All the dudes who want to appreciate Naomi's ass.


----------



## CoverD

RAB said:


> I fucking HATE The Usos. Get these fat boring cunts off my TV.


The Cena fan...:troll ing all over tonight


----------



## sbuch

Anybody catch what king did there??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14

I haven't seen the Uso's for about a year and now they're getting pushed to the moon. What brought all this on?!


----------



## Duberry

The Uso's are pretty great.


----------



## charlesxo

RAB said:


> I fucking HATE The Usos. Get these fat boring cunts off my TV.


You hate everything that isn't Cena don't you?


----------



## Emotion Blur

MrKennedy666 said:


> Since when have the usos been over?


Since last night.


----------



## imonaplain

RAB said:


> I fucking HATE The Usos. Get these fat *boring* cunts off my TV.


Says a cena fan...#Kappa


----------



## Choke2Death

Mr. Truth is trending worldwide.


----------



## Dr.Boo

RAB said:


> I fucking HATE The Usos. Get these fat boring cunts off my TV.


Since you seem to hate 99% of the roster, I figured I would give you something to look at until your guy comes on tv. So here's a picture of a duck:


----------



## KO Bossy

WOW. OK, that was a good line from Lawler. One of the few times I'll say that post 2000.

"Colter was complaining about hearing people today speaking Chinese, Spanish, Yiddish, Greek...he even heard someone speaking Dutch..."

Nice line.


----------



## Berbz

I can't be the only one a little saddened by the fact we won't be getting a Sweet T rolling senton in the corner


----------



## RKing85

R-Truth trending on twitter?

lol.

If that doesn't prove that trending is pointless then I don't know what would.


----------



## Sensesfail

how is that forgettable R-Truth trending, and the Wyatt's aren't?


----------



## bjnelson19705

RAB said:


> I fucking HATE The Usos. Get these fat boring cunts off my TV.


:lmao The word cunts made me laugh.


----------



## Guar

R-Truth #1 trend in the world 8*D


----------



## Ray

One end of the spectrum, there's Zeb Colter. The other end, there's this:


----------



## Stad

Nice!


----------



## Shadowcran

Wow...was this put in to silence the crowd? Punishment for their chants? How many voted in that thing, 8? Nobody gives a rat's ass.


----------



## KatKayson

RAB said:


> That was shit and Wyatt just solidified his status as boring to me.


----------



## Cyon

Woah.


----------



## RAB

Bryan D. said:


>


Get out of here with your memes. Pathetic and unfunny. 7/10 for effort though.



KatKayson said:


>


Indeed, I'm a ****** because I don't like an overweight sweaty pro-wrestler. Got it.


----------



## NexS.E.S

lame


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

R-Truth trending #1 worldwide? That's like the greatest achievement/accolade of his career.


----------



## Bryan D.

Decent match.


----------



## SP103

Why are they doing this to Ceasaro? Making him team and JOB with Swagger is insulting.


----------



## Bullydully

Talk about a pointless match...


----------



## Coach

RKing85 said:


> I hate the Usos for the sole fact now that they tweeted "get knocked down 100 times, get up 101."
> 
> That is illogical.


Unless they lay down once its not getting knocked down? Prompting the 101 get ups? Logic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK

Usos getting a win :mark:


----------



## ABrown




----------



## O Fenômeno

USOS are over lol...


----------



## Amber B

Swagger ruins everything. He isn't from Jersey but he's Swagger.


----------



## Xevoz

Oh c'mon. That would have been a great match if it was longer


----------



## connormurphy13

Uso's=over

We the people=over

Correct me if I'm wrong but is this tag team division actually being built up?


----------



## CharliePrince

Fazzle said:


> I freaking loved that. He's so clear and delivers his lines so well on the mic. Made him look strong as well. What did the buzzards line mean though? Am I being dumb?


it means Kane is dead

Buzzards are Vultures aka only feed on dead people

-.- can't believe i just explained that, but yea that's what they mean

they killed Kane

if they were Italian it'd be "Kane sleeps with the fishes"


----------



## Lillyart_14

Oh fuck! Quick match lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Will mark on the day the Uso's do the Killer Bees' switcharoo spot.


----------



## larrydavidcape

Pretty underwhelming start for The Real Americans.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Didn't see it, don't care.


----------



## all in all...

FlemmingLemming said:


> WTF happened to R-Truth's hairline?


he's almost 50


----------



## JC00

RAB said:


> Get out of here with your memes. Pathetic and unfunny. 7/10 for effort though.


That's a gif


----------



## Bryan D.

RAB said:


> Get out of here with your memes. Pathetic and unfunny. 7/10 for effort though.


Seriously, you're not funny, attention whore. Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Bushmaster

fpalm i was excited for them but look how they are treated especially Cesaro


----------



## 751161

RVD/Jericho is frickin' mark-worthy. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Who gives a flying fuck about that diva show that'll do nothing but flop?


----------



## checkcola

RAB said:


> Get out of here with your memes. Pathetic and unfunny. 7/10 for effort though.


It would have been better if you used the Bret Hart 4/10 meme.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

He's been back for 2 nights, and already RVD is putting in more work than The Rock.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Please stop advertising that shitty diva show.


----------



## Eulonzo

The Fourth Wall said:


> RVD/Jericho is frickin' mark-worthy. :mark: :mark: :mark:


Ngl I hope Jericho wins but that's probably the Jericho-mark kicking in inside of me. :lmao :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13

RAB said:


> Get out of here with your memes. Pathetic and unfunny. 7/10 for effort though.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I'm a ****** because I don't like an overweight sweaty pro-wrestler. Got it.


Obvious troll is obvious :troll


----------



## RAB

CoverD said:


> The Cena fan...:troll ing all over tonight


Sad thing is I'm not even trolling. They're my actual views. That's another thing I hate about most of the retards in this thread, if you don't have the popular opinion, then you're a troll.



checkcola said:


> It would have been better if you used the Bret Hart 4/10 meme.


Could've but then people would just think I'm trolling when I'm really not.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

Dafuq.........vote had to be rigged to have Usos go over fpalm


----------



## TheWFEffect

DAT KELLY KELLY TRIBUTE by the uso's.


----------



## hanzou666

Dr.Boo said:


> Since you seem to hate 99% of the roster, I figured I would give you something to look at until your guy comes on tv. So here's a picture of a duck:


----------



## bjnelson19705

Takertheman said:


> Who gives a flying fuck about that diva show that'll do nothing but flop?


This. Can't wait for the ANTI-Diva.


----------



## Berbz

Fuck me, some of you guys really do treat wins and losses like gospel don't you?


----------



## O Fenômeno

Amber B said:


> Swagger ruins everything. He isn't from Jersey but he's Swagger.


This...weird body shape as well..

I mean a fucker his size could atleast entertain by powerbombing people...

Cesaro uses moves a guy his size should be doing..Swagger is boring.


----------



## Palahniuk

RAB said:


> Sad thing is I'm not even trolling. They're my actual views. That's another thing I hate about most of the retards in this thread, if you don't have the popular opinion, then you're a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Could've but then people would just think I'm trolling when I'm really not.


Lay off the Buckie Rab


----------



## Hypno

"I'M A DIVA...Join David Attenborough..."

Oh sky, you and your weird ass cut to commercials :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78

CharliePrince said:


> it means Kane is dead
> 
> Buzzards are Vultures aka only feed on dead people
> 
> -.- can't believe i just explained that, but yea that's what they mean
> 
> they killed Kane
> 
> if they were Italian it'd be "Kane sleeps with the fishes"


No it means for Kane to follow the trail of dead bodies they will be leaving behind for him to find them. That was the analogy he was making.


----------



## virus21

Omega_VIK said:


> Please stop advertising that shitty diva show.


But Cena's girlfriend is on it. They have to


----------



## Ray

Jericho/RVD?


----------



## Karma101

RAB said:


> Sad thing is I'm not even trolling. They're my actual views. That's another thing I hate about most of the retards in this thread, if you don't have the popular opinion, then you're a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Could've but then people would just think I'm trolling when I'm really not.


It's easier to cope with your shit posts if we convince ourselves you're trolling though.


----------



## RyanPelley

FaggotMealTime. Fuck them.


----------



## xdryza

BLEACH said:


> You hate everything that isn't Cena don't you?


He's a Cena fan. He doesn't know any better.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I still can't believe they are giving away RVD vs. Y2J on free tv. It just blows my mind.


----------



## KatKayson

RAB said:


> Indeed, I'm a ******


Glad to see we agree.


----------



## RAB

Dr.Boo said:


> Since you seem to hate 99% of the roster, I figured I would give you something to look at until your guy comes on tv. So here's a picture of a duck:


I must admit, this was a good one. Thank you.


----------



## Omega_VIK

The Usos are actually good tag team. They have been winning me over.


----------



## ABrown

Maizeandbluekid said:


> He's been back for 2 nights, and already RVD is putting in more work than The Rock.


that's because the only other career he could get outside of wrestling is as a blunt roller


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> *Sad thing is I'm not even trolling.* They're my actual views. That's another thing I hate about *most of the retards in this thread*, if you don't have the popular opinion, then you're a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Could've but then people would just think I'm trolling when I'm really not.


:stupid:


----------



## Arcade

R-Truth is trending? :lmao

I'm probably one of the very few that likes R-Truth, but Wyatt Family comes first.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Mmmm... that RVD vs. Y2J match. giggity.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Maizeandbluekid said:


> He's been back for 2 nights, and already RVD is putting in more work than The Rock.


If ya smell what RVD is cookin'


----------



## Lok

Ready for y2j v rvd and also LESNAR!


----------



## Bryan D.

Have a feeling that Orton is going to cash-in during Cena's decision.


----------



## birthday_massacre

BrosOfDestruction said:


> R-Truth trending #1 worldwide? That's like the greatest achievement/accolade of his career.


http://x360ag.com/view.php?ach=50049


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

EMBRACE THE BUZZARDS KANE!


----------



## TripleG

It is nice that they actually have tag teams to choose from.


----------



## Coach

Be a starrrrrfrr

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray

Puff Daddy!


----------



## Domenico

>Be a star. >Sheamus constantly bullying Sandow.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Oh fuck off, Combs.


----------



## Allur

Now listen Jerry. Listen carefully.


----------



## PGSucks

How are kids that young getting cyber bullied?


----------



## Blueforce7

The worlds biggest bully telling people not to be a bully. Go figure.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

I can't wait for total divas!!!!.....wait total divas is porno right?


----------



## RetepAdam.

SUP E'RYBODY?

IT'S YA BOY, SEAN 'DIDDY' COMBS.


----------



## Buckley

msi360-20 said:


> If ya smell what RVD is cookin'


Burnin'*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

They need to stop with these diddy bullying ads...


----------



## y2j4lyf

Diddy talking about anti bullying :side:
:sandow


----------



## Shadowcran

Dan Rodmon said:


> Dafuq.........vote had to be rigged to have Usos go over fpalm


What did you expect? They had a choice of average(USOs), Pure shit(tons of funk) and the forgotten duo(Primetime Playas).


----------



## O Fenômeno

msi360-20 said:


> If ya smell what RVD is cookin'


*
RVD 

4:20*


----------



## Omega_VIK

Oh fuck off P. Diddy.


----------



## Headliner

LOL DIDDY.

Sandow over.


----------



## Guar

sandow pop


----------



## Messiah

ISSSSSSSYA BOI SEAN DIDDY COMBS


----------



## Bryan D.

GOAT TIME


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Pop for Sandow! :mark:


----------



## Stad

Sandow pop :mark:


----------



## imonaplain

Like that little ninja gets bullied in the locker room


----------



## gaz0301

RAB said:


> Sad thing is I'm not even trolling. They're my actual views. That's another thing I hate about most of the retards in this thread, if you don't have the popular opinion, then you're a troll.
> 
> 
> 
> Could've but then people would just think I'm trolling when I'm really not.


I really don't get how you can enjoy Cena's promos and think Wyatt's was dull, and although sceptical myself at first I like the usos and its good for the tag division. 

That said you're right, its all personal opinion, and it's difference in opinion that makes good debate.


----------



## Daiko

Sandow :mark::mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome

Sandow pop!


----------



## Duberry

Should have got Miz to say "in the locker room ;(" in that bullying ad for teh lulz.


----------



## TripleG

SANDOW BITCHES!


----------



## Xevoz

TripleG said:


> It is nice that they actually have tag teams to choose from.


Now they just need to make their mid-carders credible again
SanGOAT :mark:


----------



## Ray

GREATNESS


----------



## TJC93

Infact i'm almost certain Sandow will lose the case in a match


----------



## birthday_massacre

BrosOfDestruction said:


> R-Truth trending #1 worldwide? That's like the greatest achievement/accolade of his career.


----------



## 751161

SANDOWWW. :mark:


----------



## Allur

Dat Damien and dat pop :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo

WEIDMAN said:


> Jericho/RVD?


----------



## PGSucks

Dat pop!


----------



## RetepAdam.

Please let this be the start of a Sandow/Rhodes feud.


----------



## virus21

PGSucks said:


> How are kids that young getting cyber bullied?


Their idiot parents give them the gadgets


----------



## CoverD

bjnelson19705 said:


> This. Can't wait for the ANTI-Diva.


Like Kharma?


----------



## Lok

Mr.MitB


----------



## NexS.E.S

:sandow


----------



## JC00

Sandow jobbing to Sheamus?


----------



## all in all...

they should give him a nice sophisticated leather briefcase to carry around, nice gold 'M.I.T.B.' monogram


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

Give this jobber the brifecase , fucking idiots


----------



## Lillyart_14

Time for a Sandow-Rhodes segment :mark:

I just hope and fucking pray he can cash it in.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

SILENCE! Mr. Money in the Bank is here, you ignoramuses.


----------



## Luchini

You know something, it seems as though Sandow would see wrestling as a peasant sport.


----------



## Choke2Death

They should do a anti-bullying character. The guy can call himself the Bully Killer.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Gaz. said:


> Anybody else think he's a little Mick Foley-esque?
> 
> Certainly not a bad thing, but a fucking brilliant one.
> 
> Seriously one of the best things going today. Such a unique and fucking brilliant character, which is being pulled off wonderfully by Wyatt.


 I think Wyatt is influenced by Mankind's promo style, they are both real good at cutting them. Foley was always godly at doingly little things like constant shrieking and sit ups to christen the psychotic edge of his character. Wyatt's ahead of the curve laugh and his rocking and other little things are similar. It would be great if Wyatt could work like Foley in the ring though. Not to mention, Foley's character was one of the best in recent history, and Wyatt's charcter is one of the most interesting in recent memory.


----------



## MrKennedy666

The way JBL keeps bigging up that Sandow is the next WHC champ makes me think he'll lose


----------



## Irish Jet

HOW DO YOU NOT GIVE HIM A MIC?!?!?!


----------



## ~Eazy~

Sandow needs his FCW theme


----------



## Schrute_Farms

the jobber christian.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The same promo Cena has given since 2005: AWESOME!1

Wyatt's two promos into his career: Boring!1

Seems legit.

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

msi360-20 said:


> If ya smell what RVD is cookin'


A New Jersey blunt?


----------



## Domenico

Don't give a fuck about Sandow. Where's Rhodes?


----------



## KuritaDavion

....................And Christian is back right where is always is.


----------



## Headliner

Christian is so useless as a face.


----------



## chargebeam

Wow. Still an hour and a half left.


----------



## Bryan D.

Glad to see Sandow taking a win over Christian.

:sandow


----------



## SubZero3:16

How dare Sandow come out with the suitcase and not cut an epic promo???


----------



## Nimbus

Its.....its christian!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK

Sandow vs Christian.
Somewhere, Pyro has the biggest "I don't know what to do" face on.


----------



## Allur

Damien gonna go over Christian? :mark:


----------



## Coach

I swear they turn up Christians music to cover his lack of cheers?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blueforce7

Christain doing something I haven't seen tonight; selling the beatdown he took last night at MITB. Good shit.


----------



## Berbz

Choke2Death said:


> They should do a anti-bullying character. The guy can call himself the Bully Killer.


an anti-bullying character that would kill bullies?

seems legit.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Christian still putting his body on the line in these ladder matches...respect :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

smh...theyre actually going to book both MITB winners strong with the briefcase this year? that's-----shocking


----------



## Alex DeLarge

I marked like a little bitch when Sandow won last night.


----------



## Messiah

all in all... said:


> they should give him a nice sophisticated leather briefcase to carry around, nice gold 'M.I.T.B.' monogram


I agree with this.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

He looks spiffing holding that case!


----------



## bjnelson19705

msi360-20 said:


> If ya smell what RVD is cookin'


Some Marijuana soup.


----------



## Ray

Dr.Boo said:


>


You wanna dance bitch?


----------



## Amber B

Christian. Just. He depresses the fuck out of me.


----------



## thefranchise03

Christian about to get buried


----------



## Xevoz

Domenico said:


> Don't give a fuck about Sandow. Where's Rhodes?


He'll be here.


----------



## Swa9ga

Christian looks jacked, lmao


----------



## Lok

Poor Christian


----------



## connormurphy13

~Eazy~ said:


> Sandow needs his FCW theme


Only when he becomes champion!


----------



## Shadowcran

I fear..

Sandow will lose and go on a losing streak...same way they did Ziggler before title reign. Who's the clown that runs that joint? WHC going to look as shitty as always.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

Christian, The Instant Jobber


----------



## RAB

Karma101 said:


> It's easier to cope with your shit posts if we convince ourselves you're trolling though.


How depressing and unfortunate for all of you then.



xdryza said:


> He's a Cena fan. He doesn't know any better.


Not really. I like plenty of things that aren't Cena.



KatKayson said:


> Glad to see we agree.


Oh look, editing a quote to make it look like I'm being derogatory to myself, how clever and cute!



Xevoz said:


> :stupid:


I'm not stupid, but thanks.



gaz0301 said:


> I really don't get how you can enjoy Cena's promos and think Wyatt's was dull, and although sceptical myself at first I like the usos and its good for the tag division.
> 
> That said you're right, its all personal opinion, and it's difference in opinion that makes good debate.


Well at least someone here is prepared to actually give a point without assuming I'm a troll. I just find them bland and boring and WWE hasn't really given me anything to get really invested in the tag division enough for me to care about teams, that's why I'm not into them. Same with the Shield and the Wyatt family.
Wyatt and Ambrose deliver the same kind of boring psychotic promos and it's really boring now.


----------



## Sensesfail

Captain Charisma!


----------



## TheWFEffect

New wwe show totalexwives staring John Cena, Randy Orton and various of Ric Flairs ex wives special guess appearances from sunny, the Kat, Terri Runnels and moppy .


----------



## KuritaDavion

Headliner said:


> Christian is so useless as a face.


Hideous Clap Count Under/Over - Three.

Match barely started and we're at one.


----------



## hanzou666

Dr.Boo said:


>


----------



## TJC93

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The same promo Cena has given since 2005: AWESOME!1
> 
> Wyatt's two promos into his career: Boring!1
> 
> Seems legit.
> 
> :lmao



People don't like interesting things. They like generic things, then complain that there's too many generic things


----------



## Duberry

Captain Jobber's here to do the deed. They treat him like shit.


----------



## ACSplyt

Inb4 Cody Rhodes interferes.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Won't be surprised if Sandow loses here. They usually bury the MITB holder before he wins a world title.


----------



## Choke2Death

Berbz said:


> an anti-bullying character that would kill bullies?
> 
> seems legit.


Wrestling Sports Entertainment has no logic, might as well go all out with it.


----------



## HHHGame78

It's so lame how :lawler forgets about all the heel tactics he used in the past.


----------



## Domenico

Are they chanting We Want Cody?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Was really expecting a promo from Sandow. A bit weird that suddenly he has nothing to say.


----------



## 751161

Are they chanting "You screwed Cody!"?


----------



## hazuki

"You screwed Cody" chant?


----------



## Phantomdreamer

You screwed Cody chants


----------



## Dr.Boo

Shadowcran said:


> I fear..
> 
> Sandow will lose and go on a losing streak...same way they did Ziggler before title reign. Who's the clown that runs that joint? WHC going to look as shitty as always.












Did somebody say joint?


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

Didnt think they could stoop to Swagger level again but when Sandow wins the strap it cements it as a piece of shit


----------



## Buckley

Rofl @ them cutting off Sheamus' tweet.

Guess they dont want people to know he got hurt.


----------



## Callisto

WEIDMAN said:


> You wanna dance bitch?


----------



## Coach

Emotion Blur said:


> Was really expecting a promo from Sandow. A bit weird that suddenly he has nothing to say.


If he wins this, I'm sure he will have a promo then a Cody interruption 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz

Choke2Death said:


> Wrestling Sports Entertainment has no logic, might as well go all out with it.


Touché :lol


----------



## Ray

I think Christian's entire career can be summed up in the words "It's...it's Christian..." :lol


----------



## Awesome22

Christian looks out of shape.


----------



## connormurphy13

RAB said:


> How depressing and unfortunate for all of you then.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I like plenty of things that aren't Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, editing a quote to make it look like I'm being derogatory to myself, how clever and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid, but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least someone here is prepared to actually give a point without assuming I'm a troll. I just find them bland and boring and WWE hasn't really given me anything to get really invested in the tag division enough for me to care about teams, that's why I'm not into them. Same with the Shield and the Wyatt family.
> Wyatt and Ambrose deliver the same kind of boring psychotic promos and it's really boring now.


Obvious troll is a Cena fan.

Obvious troll doesn't like Ambrose or Wyatt.

Obvious troll denies being an obvious troll.

Obvious troll is obvious :troll


----------



## Swa9ga

You screwed Cody!


----------



## Allur

I'll just say it again, Damien does not look right in black trunks. Fix that, man.


----------



## Marrakesh

RAB said:


> How depressing and unfortunate for all of you then.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I like plenty of things that aren't Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, editing a quote to make it look like I'm being derogatory to myself, how clever and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid, but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least someone here is prepared to actually give a point without assuming I'm a troll. I just find them bland and boring and WWE hasn't really given me anything to get really invested in the tag division enough for me to care about teams, that's why I'm not into them. Same with the Shield and the Wyatt family.
> Wyatt and Ambrose deliver the same kind of boring psychotic promos and it's really boring now.


What part of John Cena do you find not boring or bland?


----------



## Amber B

WWE: Let's ruin a character for the better part of a year then put a briefcase on him before elevating him...before giving him a world title then bitching him out once he wins it.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Rhodes interference? Christian clap count: 2


----------



## Alex DeLarge

HHHGame78 said:


> It's so lame how :lawler forgets about all the heel tactics he used in the past.


Well, you gotta count for senility.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Pandering Babyface Clap count - 2.


----------



## Stad

Christian wins? lol


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hazuki

:Vince:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

WHOA HE DIDNT JOB?
WHOAAAAAAA


----------



## Bryan D.

:lmao I can't believe it,


----------



## Sensesfail

OMG, Christian just pinned the World title MITB briefcase winner, that is huge


----------



## Lok

YEA! No one saw that!


----------



## Choke2Death

:lmao


----------



## Hypno

LOL YOUR MITB WINNER JUST LOST TO CHRISTIAN.

LOL

LOL

LOL


----------



## all in all...

well, that was, something


----------



## Dr.Boo

Who called Sandow being booked like shit? You might be on to something.


----------



## birthday_massacre

oh he wins MITB so now he has to start jobbing clean .

and the booking was so good tonight


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

:mark: for Christian going over.


RAB said:


> How depressing and unfortunate for all of you then.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I like plenty of things that aren't Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, editing a quote to make it look like I'm being derogatory to myself, how clever and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid, but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least someone here is prepared to actually give a point without assuming I'm a troll. I just find them bland and boring and WWE hasn't really given me anything to get really invested in the tag division enough for me to care about teams, that's why I'm not into them. Same with the Shield and the Wyatt family.
> Wyatt and Ambrose deliver the same kind of boring psychotic promos and it's really boring now.


----------



## KO Bossy

Choke2Death said:


> They should do a anti-bullying character. The guy can call himself the Bully Killer.


Just hire Clint Eastwood to come in and do it. Or Charles Bronson.

"I know what you're thinking, Shield. Did he fire 6 shots, or only 5. Well to tell you the truth, in all this excitement I've kinda lost track myself. But being that this is a .44 magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world...and would blow your head clean off...you've gotta ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? Well, do ya, punks?"


----------



## TripleG

MITB Winner for one night and he's already jobbing. 

Wow.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Holy shit, Christian won a match.


----------



## 751161

Sandow lost? Dafuq.


----------



## Berbz

Christian :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RAB

What a surprise, boring cunt goes over the MITB holder. Good job WWE, good job.


----------



## Karma101

:lmao

dat credibility


----------



## Ray

Let the MITB winner burying commence :lol


----------



## Shadowcran

Anyone want to give me a thumbs up for that prediction?


----------



## MECCA1

Noooo I wanted sandow to win ((


----------



## ACSplyt

Cody Rhodes!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

Christian wooo


----------



## Trifektah

And the Sandow losing streak begins


----------



## WrestlinFan

The booking has been smart all night. Why?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

Fucking Sandow , get that briefcase away from him


----------



## Synax

Ahh the WHC mitB winner jobbing cleanly. Classic


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL, the MITB job streak begins. 

CODY


----------



## kregnaz

lolwut?


----------



## Swa9ga

Oh god, Sandow gets pinned like that?


----------



## Allur

WHAT THE SHIT COME THE FUCK ON


----------



## RyanPelley

Oh thats right. Blue briefcase holder jobs the fuck out until he cashes in.

Lmao no selling the loss.


----------



## TJC93

So Cody is beating Sandow for the briefcase


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :cody

DEM CODY CHANTS!!!


----------



## MrKennedy666

they couldnt of just had cody come out and do the distraction?


----------



## NikkiSixx

Choke2Death said:


> Wrestling Sports Entertainment has no logic, might as well go all out with it.


That character's basically John Cena or Sheamus anyway.

And so begins the jobbing of the MITB winner.


----------



## Amber B

And he lost.

Dat chant.


----------



## Hera

Get the WHC case > lose every match > ???? > profit > lose to Del Rio


----------



## PunkShoot

jbl LOL


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Welp, looks like they are going with the burying the MITB holder route after all.


----------



## Headliner

Cody? Shiiiiiitt he man'd up.


KuritaDavion said:


> Hideous Clap Count Under/Over - Three.
> 
> Match barely started and we're at one.


:lol Yeah this silly robot retard fuck. Going from World Champion to coming out to silence and clapping with jobbers. Not as bad as Miz fall though.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

SWEET MOSES! Cody!


----------



## checkcola

This is very good stuff.


----------



## y2j4lyf

You guys saying he's gonna be booked strongly :ti


----------



## NoyK

Rhodes face turn :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

CODY!!! :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

DAT TAKEDOWN!

CODY RHODES!!

CODY RHODES!!

CODY RHODES GOING WILD!! oh my god

ERRYONE ON THE Y FEET! :clap


----------



## CoverD

connormurphy13 said:


> Obvious troll is a Cena fan.
> 
> Obvious troll doesn't like Ambrose or Wyatt.
> 
> Obvious troll denies being an obvious troll.
> 
> Obvious troll is obvious :troll


You also forgot:

"Obvious troll decides to respond to all the criticism from others on the board and not offering anything to the conversation about what is going on during Raw currently"


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Cody Rhodes :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arrogant Mog

cody :mark:


----------



## Alicenchains

Once again the babyface who lost clean acts like a sore loser.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Everybody is getting payback tonight.


----------



## Stad

RHODES! :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam.

CODY RHODES CHANTS! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

Are we actually building new stars?! *blinks, tries to double check* noooo... can't be. This is the WWE....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ACSplyt said:


> Inb4 Cody Rhodes interferes.


It's like...you read the script :vince4


----------



## Palahniuk

Sandow's gonna be the first person to cash in and lose, count on it


----------



## TheWFEffect

Marking for Cody finally.


----------



## KuritaDavion

That MITB Winner Booking.


----------



## hazuki

Cody chants? Well it took long enough..


----------



## birthday_massacre

cody rhodes face turn incoming

and what part does Cole not understand that MITB is every man for himself.


----------



## Berbz

Damn that WWE and their predictability..


----------



## Sensesfail

Cody is sooooooo over right now


----------



## RKing85

Fuck off WWE.

Don't beat Sandow the day after MITB.

Fucking idiotic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Well way to not give Sandow boosted credibility to build him to be in the title picture while Christian beats Sandow while Captain Charisma is really just spinning his wheel

WWE booking


----------



## Con27

Lol mr mitb jobs to Christian who jobs to everyone. Kinda expected some Cody interference for a face turn.


----------



## Domenico

RHODES!!


----------



## 751161

FACE CODY!!!? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Allur

Palahniuk said:


> Sandow's gonna be the first person to cash in and lose, count on it


:cena4


----------



## all in all...

cody needs to shave

hard to be a face with such a gay 'stache


----------



## ABrown

:lol @ Cody being so aggy. He would have done the same thing if the roles were reversed.


----------



## kregnaz

Michael COle and JTG in the picture :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

MrKennedy666 said:


> they couldnt of just had cody come out and do the distraction?


I'm surprised they could resist -- WWE LOVES their faces acting like the heels.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

Oh so the jobbing of the current MITB holder continues.


----------



## thaimasker

Sensesfail said:


> OMG, Christian just pinned the World title MITB briefcase winner, that is huge


He also pinned bryan when he had the case...not a big deal.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

I feel like we have multiple storylines, that have been around for awhile, going on. I am so, so confused.


----------



## CharliePrince

you listening?! you hearing us?! 


BROOKLYN WHAT?!

"Co-dy Rhodes! Co-dy Rhodes!"

awww they cut to a commercial, damn you Vince!


----------



## TripleG

OK seriously, how did Cody get screwed Lawler? What happened took place entirely within the confines of the rules. 

If anything, Daniel Bryan & CM Punk have way more room to complain because they were attacked by people not in the match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

THE DECISION


----------



## Waffelz

Is Punk and Bork on the show?


----------



## un_pretti_er

I would love for people here to go back and truly figure out the definitions of jobbing and burials. It doesn't apply every single time someone loses a match.


----------



## Trifektah

I fucking HATE the fact that Lawler and the fucking retard writers try to act like Sandow did something wrong. THEY WERE COMPETING WITH EACH OTHER IN A MATCH!!!! Sandow did the right thing. It's every man for himself. I mean good god, who comes up with this shit?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao at Sandow no-selling the loss... and good to see the Sandow/Cody stuff getting off to a good start.


----------



## Karma101

Palahniuk said:


> Sandow's gonna be the first person to cash in and lose, count on it


Cena was the first to cash in and lose.


----------



## chargebeam

RAB said:


> What a surprise, boring cunt goes over the MITB holder. Good job WWE, good job.


But... you like Cena. Isn't he the most boring cunt out there?


----------



## MrKennedy666

We want Dibiase


----------



## Amber B

WWE never proves me wrong. :lmao


----------



## NexS.E.S

part 2


----------



## bjnelson19705

Fuck Suits.


----------



## Bryan D.

Sandow shoul've won the match. No point on losing. It did nothing for Christian.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Palahniuk said:


> Sandow's gonna be the first person to cash in and lose, count on it


You mean 2nd? Cena already failed to cash it in. Unless you mean actual lose the match since Cena won by DQ


----------



## HHHGame78

Palahniuk said:


> Sandow's gonna be the first person to cash in and lose, count on it


:cena4


----------



## KatKayson

RAB said:


> Oh look, editing a quote to make it look like I'm being derogatory to myself, how clever and cute!


Editing a quote is a bit harsh more like shortened it, even within the full quote you still agreed that you were a ******.


----------



## THANOS

This is exactly what I didn't want to see happen with Sandow!


----------



## Xevoz

Alicenchains said:


> Once again the babyface who lost clean acts like a sore loser.


To be fair we'd probably react the same way. Glad to see faces not following the generic "golden boy incorruptible" route


----------



## CoverD

RKing85 said:


> Fuck off WWE.
> 
> Don't beat Sandow the day after MITB.
> 
> Fucking idiotic.


You mean...that's not how you build a star? :vince3


----------



## Headliner

MrKennedy666 said:


> We want Dibiase


No we don't.


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Cody is the heel in this. STFU Jerry and Cole.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Anyone notice that all the main eventers like JTG, Zack Ryder, Primo, and Yoshi Tatsu are in the back of that picture, and all the jobbers are in the front.


----------



## hazuki

Palahniuk said:


> Sandow's gonna be the first person to cash in and lose, count on it


That was Cena, wasn't


----------



## RetepAdam.

Let's all get on the same page here.

"CO-DY RHODES!" is a much better chant than "CO-DY! CO-DY!"


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh fuck! It isn't even 10 yet? This show feels so long.


----------



## Stad

Alicenchains said:


> Once again the babyface who lost clean acts like a sore loser.


How do you lose clean in a ladder match with 6 wrestlers in it? lol.

Sandow screwed Cody, they were suppose to be best friends. Makes perfect sense that he would be mad.


----------



## Dark Church

WWE doesn't push guys with the lesser briefcase. Miz, Ziggler and Bryan are all examples. Sandow will be pushed when he cashes in.


----------



## MrKennedy666

I hate Lawler's logic


----------



## Swa9ga

You're Welcome!


----------



## birthday_massacre

un_pretti_er said:


> I would love for people here to go back and truly figure out the definitions of jobbing and burials. It doesn't apply every single time someone loses a match.


Jobbing means losing a match, it does not have to be a squash match.

jobbing just means putting someone over.


----------



## CoverD

MrKennedy666 said:


> I hate Lawler's logic


Eh...I just hate Lawler.


----------



## KingLobos

Christian needs to retire already


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Have a young, up and coming guy who has been booked like shit for a year win the briefcase.

Knock him down a peg the very next night.

Seems legit.

:vince5


----------



## all in all...

RAB said:


> How depressing and unfortunate for all of you then.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I like plenty of things that aren't Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, editing a quote to make it look like I'm being derogatory to myself, how clever and cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid, but thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least someone here is prepared to actually give a point without assuming I'm a troll. I just find them bland and boring and WWE hasn't really given me anything to get really invested in the tag division enough for me to care about teams, that's why I'm not into them. Same with the Shield and the Wyatt family.
> Wyatt and Ambrose deliver the same kind of boring psychotic promos and it's really boring now.


----------



## KatKayson

CharliePrince said:


> you listening?! you hearing us?!
> 
> 
> BROOKLYN WHAT?!
> 
> "Co-dy Rhodes! Co-dy Rhodes!"
> 
> awww they cut to a commercial, damn you Vince!




You really putting over the crowd tonight. 

I'm guessing you are from Brooklyn


----------



## Arcade

Can't believe people are shitting on Christian's clapping. It's nothing new, and it's a setup to the Killswitch.


----------



## Daiko

bjnelson19705 said:


> Fuck Suits.


We're probably not going to be friends..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sandow is off to a great start. lol

But seriously, he'll probably get it back on SD with the interference of Ambrose.


----------



## RAB

CharliePrince said:


> DAT TAKEDOWN!
> 
> CODY RHODES!!
> 
> CODY RHODES!!
> 
> CODY RHODES GOING WILD!! oh my god
> 
> ERRYONE ON THE Y FEET! :clap


I legitimately hate you and your posts have infuriated for months.


----------



## Emotion Blur

CoverD said:


> You mean...that's not how you build a star? :vince3


WWE just went "Hey, we jobbed Ziggler out for the entirety of his briefcase run and look at the reaction he got when he cashed it in! It must work every time!"


----------



## Palahniuk

birthday_massacre said:


> You mean 2nd? Cena already failed to cash it in. Unless you mean actual lose the match since Cena won by DQ


Yeah meant full on cash in and lose the match. Bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Deptford

did i miss punk on heyman?


----------



## NikkiSixx

Trifektah said:


> I fucking HATE the fact that Lawler and the fucking retard writers try to act like Sandow did something wrong. THEY WERE COMPETING WITH EACH OTHER IN A MATCH!!!! Sandow did the right thing. It's every man for himself. I mean good god, who comes up with this shit?


Now for the rare moment where I defend the commentary...

In this instance, it's more the fact that they were supposed to be best friends and Sandow screwed Cody specifically out of the chance of a lifetime. I mean, even fucking Cesaro and Swagger (who haven't even been teaming together a month) had no problem letting the other win in last night's match.


----------



## Amber B

Sandow no sold that because they've had domestic disputes in the past. They'll make up.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

chargebeam said:


> But... you like Cena. Isn't he the most boring cunt out there?


Yes he is.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

RetepAdam. said:


> Let's all get on the same page here.
> 
> "CO-DY RHODES!" is a much better chant than "CO-DY! CO-DY!"


No. CO-DY is miles better


----------



## ABrown

bjnelson19705 said:


> Fuck Suits.


----------



## Lillyart_14

chargebeam said:


> But... you like Cena. Isn't he the most boring cunt out there?


Preach the truth.


----------



## Buckley

Do people not understand the MITB booking yet? 

They win the briefcase and begin losing because when they finally do cash in, it's shocking and displays the opportunistic aspect the briefcase holds. It doesn't matter if they win, or lose while holding it because they will ALWAYS be the one with the advantage.

Think how stupid it would be if someone was so dominant while holding the briefcase and won every match. When they cashed in, it wouldn't be shocking because everyone would just add it to that superstar's win column. Which is why when Cena cashed in he lost, because EVERYONE thought being John Cena and holding the briefcase would be an instant win. When he lost, everyone was shocked, and thats the angle of the briefcase, to shock the crowd. The IWC may not see it as shocking cause they know better, but the average fan sees it.


----------



## Lok

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Anyone notice that all the main eventers like JTG, Zack Ryder, Primo, and Yoshi Tatsu are in the back of that picture, and all the jobbers are in the front.



:hmm:


----------



## Choke2Death

NexS.E.S said:


> part 2


Is that Luke? :lmao

Never mind, it's Lebron James. I can never identify him EVER. Every time I see a picture of him, I confuse him with some rapper.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

MrKennedy666 said:


> I hate Lawler's logic


<Lawler
<Logic

Choose one.

It's such an oxymoron.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

WHAT THE FUCK LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre

THANOS said:


> This is exactly what I didn't want to see happen with Sandow!


If you are going to have Sandow lose at least have it from a distraction from Cody. would make more sense.


----------



## Daiko

Fuck is this?


----------



## Ray

Still have unk and :brock to come :mark:

This RAW has been FANTASTIC so far. What is it with WWE and hitting home runs on post PPV shows :lol


----------



## TripleG

Is it sad that I can tell it is a bad WWE commercial within 5 seconds?

Fuck Sheamus.


----------



## TJC93

Dark Church said:


> WWE doesn't push guys with the lesser briefcase. Miz, Ziggler and Bryan are all examples. Sandow will be pushed when he cashes in.



But Miz had the WWE one


----------



## JC00

Trifektah said:


> I fucking HATE the fact that Lawler and the fucking retard writers try to act like Sandow did something wrong. THEY WERE COMPETING WITH EACH OTHER IN A MATCH!!!! Sandow did the right thing. It's every man for himself. I mean good god, who comes up with this shit?


Be A Star. Gotta teach them 8 years old right and wrong


----------



## Sensesfail

Deptford said:


> did i miss punk on heyman?


that didn't happen yet


----------



## Coach

Fuck off you please ginger fucking cunt. I fucking hate you. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

WTF is this?


----------



## Guy LeDouche

What the fuck. :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark

i went afk to get some food because I thought Sandow had that on lock...did they really book him to lose? :vince4


----------



## NikkiSixx

bjnelson19705 said:


> Fuck Suits.


Get out.


----------



## PGSucks

That was the worst thing ever


----------



## ACSplyt

:lol


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## chargebeam

Fuck you Sheamus.


----------



## Bryan D.

OH MY GOD.


----------



## bjnelson19705

I hate Sheamus.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Stad said:


> How do you lose clean in a ladder match with 6 wrestlers in it? lol.
> 
> Sandow screwed Cody, they were suppose to be best friends. Makes perfect sense that he would be mad.


Your partner screws you. You should be mad, heel or face.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

This is lame.


----------



## SpeedStick

Sheamus is a babyface right??


----------



## O Fenômeno

Fuck you Sheamus.


----------



## AJJets107

That was just awful.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK

WTF Sheamus?


----------



## Lillyart_14

Wow those 1-800 fella adverts are painful


----------



## Swa9ga

What the fuck was that?


----------



## birthday_massacre

And sheamus is a face? and kicking some poor guy when he is not looking? BE A STAR


----------



## Amber B

Dark Church said:


> WWE doesn't push guys with the lesser briefcase. Miz, Ziggler and Bryan are all examples. Sandow will be pushed when he cashes in.


And looking like a punk bitch all up and through their title reign.


----------



## KuritaDavion

.............I don't even..................


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Terrible, just terrible.


----------



## Bushmaster

ok that was funny :lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

Get this fucking muppet off my television screen.


----------



## Kabraxal

That was weird... but I liked it. AM I losing my mind o.0


----------



## Cyon

Damn this Sheamus commercial is unnecessarily long :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

What the absolute fuck was that?


----------



## Gaz.

Did Sheamus just become the new APA?

:lol


----------



## RAB

chargebeam said:


> But... you like Cena. Isn't he the most boring cunt out there?


In your opinion... you see, that's the magic of the human brain... it can formulate an opinion which isn't the same as someone else's... did you know that?:agree:



KatKayson said:


> Editing a quote is a bit harsh more like shortened it, even within the full quote you still agreed that you were a ******.


Do you understand sarcasm?


----------



## -XERO-

Vote for Vickie.


----------



## thegame2432

man Sheamus sucks.


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> I legitimately hate you and your posts have infuriated for months.


Wah Wah Wah Wah Wah Wah
You sound just like Cena


----------



## Irish Jet

Sheamus is hilarious.

Fella's gotta fell.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

connormurphy13 said:


>


He can't catch a break.


----------



## Stad

:lmao fucking Vickie.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Vickie. :datass


----------



## Ray

Chick in the green Cena shirt was hot :side:


----------



## Dark Church

Sheamus is such an awful face.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

I wish Sheamus was an illegal alien that was deported.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Say what you want about Sheamus' character, but these 1-800-FELLA commercials are funny as hell.


----------



## TripleG

Oh Jesus fucking Christ! 

Get Vickie off the show!


----------



## Lok

Poor Vickie


----------



## JohnnyC55

What the hell? rofl


----------



## ChickMagnet12

This is too much :lol:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:lmao

WWE logic...have Vickie be on the analysis panel last night, but fighting to be "employed" by the WWE. Whoever is booking this should be fired.


----------



## KO Bossy

Ugh, Vickie is trying to sneak in? Heenan was doing the exact same shit on the first ever Raw in 1993...


----------



## WrestlinFan

*laughs at Vickie for trying to get involved in the show*

*involves her in the show*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27

So obvious Sheamus was gonna come in and kick that poor guy. Wtf is the point in this nonsense every week


----------



## TheWFEffect

Vickie fucking amazing how did she survive.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Vickie

Top Heel :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

Look at the virgin in the Cena shirt. What a creep.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Fuck Sheamus. He can go have a ball doing something else.


----------



## RKing85

that fan had the saddest looking briefcase I have ever seen in my life. lol.


----------



## Deptford

hahah was that a PWH sign??


----------



## Sensesfail

WOOHOO Brie Bella :yum:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

This reminds me off the time Cena was fired and appeared the very next week. This company :lol


----------



## ACSplyt

The Bella Whores!


----------



## SP103

Wow, trolling for votes in the Trailer park...


----------



## Alicenchains

Time for a break


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Oh good, the useless Bella whores


----------



## bjnelson19705

If Vickie fired Sheamus, everyone of us would love her.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Somebody give Vickie a nice tall glass of shut the fuck up juice.


----------



## Skullduggery

Bellas :mark:


----------



## Gaz.

Bella's. Yay.

:cena3 :dazzler


----------



## TJC93

The Bellas look like they'd be absolute cunts IRL


----------



## CharliePrince

RetepAdam. said:


> Let's all get on the same page here.
> 
> "CO-DY RHODES!" is a much better chant than "CO-DY! CO-DY!"


this ^

another trend born in Brooklyn tonight! i'm hoping the WWEverse picks up on it and runs with

CO-DY RHODES! instead of CO-DY CO-DY


----------



## PGSucks

Nothing like some filler


----------



## Lillyart_14

Diva match. 

Piss break


----------



## connormurphy13

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Say what you want about Sheamus' character, but these 1-800-FELLA commercials are funny as hell.


Yes they are surprisingly.


----------



## Swa9ga

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## Coach

Tonnes of booty.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Oh so this is brought to us by the reality show. Convenient.


----------



## KingLobos

Bellas are fine


----------



## Headliner

Ugh. The site of just one Bella forces me to turn the channel.


----------



## MrKennedy666

Vickie for president!


----------



## Daiko

Ohhhh 'dat ass time.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Fuck this dumb reality show, but yay for Naomi wrestling.


----------



## 751161

Naomi wrestling? :mark:


----------



## ChickMagnet12

The Bellas are actually wrestling?


----------



## RAB

Xevoz said:


> Wah Wah Wah Wah Wah Wah
> You sound just like Cena


Evidently.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Well, the start of a BELLA PUSH. :cena3


----------



## RyanPelley

Is Planet Funk a street corner in Compton?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Naomi's ass


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

A Bella Twin is wrestling? Fuck. HEY, WAIT A MINUTE. NAOMI'S IN THIS MATCH, TOO. Yep, I'm watching.


----------



## Luchini

I hope a boobie pops out.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> Tonnes of booty.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's nothing compared to this:










:datass


----------



## KuritaDavion

Like Lawler knows what a DVR is. Probably thinks it's a step up from a DWI.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Welp.

Time to order dinner.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Bella twins :yum: Naomi :yum: Cameron :yum: divas :yum:


----------



## Emotion Blur

ChickMagnet12 said:


> The Bellas are actually wrestling?


If that's what you want to call it.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

RAB said:


> I legitimately hate you and your posts have infuriated for months.


And we feel the same about you. Why watch Raw when all you do is bitch and moan when Cena isn't on your screen? You know hes goin to start the show and end it so watch it then.

Set your Cena alarm clock thats next to your Rainbow Cena shirts and Cena gnome. :cena2


----------



## bjnelson19705

Fuck this. I'm going to watch Blackbustershow now.


----------



## NexS.E.S

Naomi vs. AJ would be great


----------



## Zatchara

penis


----------



## virus21

ChickMagnet12 said:


> The Bellas are actually wrestling?


If you call what they do wresting, then yes.


----------



## Gaz.

ChickMagnet12 said:


> The Bellas are actually wrestling?


Well, they're trying to. 

iper1


----------



## Alex DeLarge

KuritaDavion said:


> Like Lawler knows what a DVR is. Probably thinks it's a step up from a DWI.


:lmao That out-of-touch old fuck.


----------



## hanzou666

naomi....


----------



## Lok

Look at that movement from ...... that funk chick. :lol


----------



## Coach

Lord Flvcko said:


> That's nothing compared to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :datass


I threw up in my mouth, just a bit, but enough to have a vendetta on you.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

Damn Naomi is rocking the shit out of that outfit


----------



## gaz0301

WWE have convinced me to do some stupid things, even including downloading that app, but no amount of promoting will make me watch that show on E.


----------



## KO Bossy

Headliner said:


> Ugh. The site of just one Bella forces me to turn the channel.


Was it their shit wrestling ability, copious amounts of make up, Nikki's giant fake ones or the fact that they're receiving a position of some prominence? You have to be clear, there's a lot to hate.


----------



## TripleG

Bellas don't get all their breaks because they are good looking. 

They get all their breaks because of who they are fucking.


----------



## NikkiSixx

virus21 said:


> If you call what they do wresting, then yes.





Emotion Blur said:


> If that's what you want to call it.


~TWIN MAGIC~


----------



## sandsaro

RAB said:


> I legitimately hate you and your posts have infuriated for months.


Just saw your sig. Isn't trolling supposed to somewhat subtle? 

I've got two questions for you. Are you serious? If so, are you still in high school, and do you listen to Justin Bieber, or something similar. I honestly want to know if someone like you can really actually exist, if so, good job.


----------



## Waffelz

Bork, Heyman, Punk, RVD-Y2J and Cena still to come in an hour?


----------



## WWE

Lawler or Cole just mentioned that the twins are dating wwe superstars.. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cole breaking the 4th wall.

The Colebreaker.


----------



## y2j4lyf

They want doggies :vince2


----------



## Dean/Moxley

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Naomi's ass


----------



## RAB

Teh_TaKeR said:


> And we feel the same about you. Why watch Raw when all you do is bitch and moan when Cena isn't on your screen? You know hes goin to start the show and end it so watch it then.
> 
> Set your Cena alarm clock thats next to your Rainbow Cena shirts and Cena gnome. :cena2


I don't own any Cena merchandise... :clap


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

KO Bossy said:


> Ugh, Vickie is trying to sneak in? Heenan was doing the exact same shit on the first ever Raw in 1993...


That was 20 years ago. I'm sure enough time has passed for the WWE to do it again.


----------



## Callisto

Wonderful. The Bellas will progressively receive more television time thanks to their reality program.

It's about to be a long couple of months.


----------



## Londrick

Brie should've told the ref she has til 5. :bryan


----------



## connormurphy13

Naomi got dat fattie

:westbrook2


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

All men are pigs but I love bacon. :lawler


----------



## Deptford

DAMMMMMN Naomi is the hottest diva in a while cant even lie.


----------



## Evolution

Somebody call Naomi's momma and slap her for letting her daughter wear a weave like that.

:kobe


----------



## birthday_massacre

Oh the WWE forshadowing a diva storyline with that stupid diva show

sad that is how they are going to book the main storyline for SS with DB and Cena


----------



## Dark Church

The crowd should use this chance for random chants. Something entertaining needs to happen.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Would u guys have a one-night stand with the bellas?


----------



## chargebeam

I hate the Bellas. They are just twins. That's it. Hot twins. That doesn't mean they belong in the ring. Fucking hell.


----------



## Apex Predator

Trifektah said:


> Damn Naomi is rocking the shit out of that outfit


She's a bad chick. :agree:


----------



## virus21

TripleG said:


> Bellas don't get all their breaks because they are good looking.
> 
> They get all their breaks because of who they are fucking.


Good looking????


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> I don't own any Cena merchandise... :clap


In your words and I quote "Don't you get the sarcasm?"


----------



## TheWFEffect

We won't see sheamus tonight


----------



## Daiko

JBL seems a bit off tonight..


----------



## Dr.Boo

KO Bossy said:


> Was it their shit wrestling ability, copious amounts of make up, Nikki's giant fake ones or the fact that they're receiving a position of some prominence? You have to be clear, there's a lot to hate.


Not to answer for him but I would like to say "All of the Above."


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

Sooo saving Punk/Heyman/Lesnar, RVD/Jericho and 'The Decision' for the last hour? I'm sold, even moreso if Bryan is the pick


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I wonder if there gonna have a episode were Nikki gets her boob job


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Brooklyn crowd just died down? Yeah, must be a divas match.


----------



## -XERO-

The Brown Horatio said:


> Bella twins :yum: Naomi :yum: Cameron :yum: divas :yum:


Alladem!


----------



## Stad

Lord Flvcko said:


> That's nothing compared to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :datass


:westbrook2


----------



## Bullydully

This match is still going on?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Dean/Moxley said:


>


She need to make twerk video asap


SHE JUST DID BOOTY SHAKE!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

This match needs more EVE.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

TehJerichoFan said:


> Wonderful. The Bellas will progressively receive more television time thanks to their reality program.
> 
> It's about to be a long couple of months.


that gif :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93

So it's true the Bryan-Cena rivalry is going to be over the Bellas fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78

I don't think Brie is wearing panties. :cena5


----------



## birthday_massacre

So Lawlers logic its ok when he makes fun of Vickie but if a heel makes fun of a face OH ItS WRONG


----------



## TripleG

Naomi is shockingly decent.


----------



## MrKennedy666

Every time i hear that whistle i think PTP are about to come out


----------



## ABrown

Lord Flvcko said:


> That's nothing compared to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :datass


Not gonna lie. Vicky looking kinda right in this pic. Too bad I know what her face looks like


----------



## Bryan D.

fun match


----------



## Chan Hung

Love the RED the bella twin is wearing ....looks so hot


----------



## Lok

The rear view?! :lol


----------



## KatKayson

RAB said:


> Do you understand sarcasm?


Well since sarcasm is usually a tone of voice and we are on the internet no I don't really understand sarcasm. Add the fact all your post scream "i'ma a ******" anyway it's really hard to tell when you are being sarcastic.


----------



## legendfan97

gif please on that scene...


----------



## Apex Predator

Evolution said:


> Somebody call Naomi's momma and slap her for letting her daughter wear a weave like that.
> 
> :kobe


It's a hood thing :kobe

Did you not like the rear view..


----------



## Sensesfail

Brie lost?


----------



## Luchini

A 4 count?


----------



## Palahniuk

Oleee


----------



## Cyon

Naomi is always a welcome sight. Both wrestling and appearance-wise.

DAT SHAKE.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Ole chants :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

WEIDMAN said:


> Still have unk and :brock to come :mark:
> 
> This RAW has been FANTASTIC so far. What is it with WWE and hitting home runs on post PPV shows :lol


it's been a great show, fantastic crowd and to think we haven't gotten RVD+Y2J, Brock, CM Punk out yet!!

but honestly, not all post-ppv show raws are good

every now and then they're good, but most of the time.. not so much


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

brie literally swatted away naomis dropkick twice lol, didnt even get close to touching


----------



## Silent Alarm

That ass is amazing.


----------



## Stad

Nice cross body tbh


----------



## Choke2Death

Crossbody is a finisher again!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Naomi won :faint:


----------



## Evilerk

wow...SHOCKED


----------



## SP103

Bella Boob Squash right derr,,,


----------



## 751161

Naomi was awesome in that match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

That was the finish? What???? i looked so awkward.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DATASS WON. :clap

:datass


----------



## Swa9ga

Naomi isn't that bad. Impressive!


----------



## un_pretti_er

:cole: can't wait to see what goes on behind the scenes


----------



## MrKennedy666

birthday_massacre said:


> So Lawlers logic its ok when he makes fun of Vickie but if a heel makes fun of a face OH ItS WRONG


Bacon :lawler


----------



## Blueforce7

That is a pretty solid Crossbody.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

YES! NAOMI WON!!! THIS NIGHT JUST KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> brie literally swatted away naomis dropkick twice lol, didnt even get close to touching


She's been playing No Mercy.


----------



## Obese Turtle

What a piss poor display of "wrestling"


----------



## Waffelz

Pretty fun match.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Why the fuck isn't Naomi wrestling more?


----------



## richyque

Dat ass on cameron, dat poor selling by Naomi.


----------



## Bryan D.

:heyman


----------



## ACSplyt

:heyman


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Goddamn Brie sucks. She didn't have to stick her hands out that fucking far to block the dropkicks.


----------



## TripleG

Cole "Heyman PERHAPS cost CM Punk the MITB briefcase" 

Punk must still be heel because if that were Cena who got screwed, he'd be yelling injustice at the top of his lungs.


----------



## bjnelson19705

TJC93 said:


> So it's true the Bryan-Cena rivalry is going to be over the Bellas fpalm


If that happens...:gun:


----------



## KuritaDavion

WWE.com guy sounds like a blithering idiot.


----------



## MrKennedy666

Mr Heyman dont need to answer no questions fool!!


----------



## Cyon

That reporter is persistent as hell :lol

And I'm waiting for Cole to mess up and say "Fuckadactyls" if he hasn't already.


----------



## NexS.E.S

:heyman is GOAT


----------



## Lok

Heyman - Fk' outta my face!


----------



## -XERO-

*STAY OUTTA MY PERSONAL LIFE!*


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Rear view? I thought it was called the Booty Pop......oh yeah PG...


----------



## Ziggler Mark

by the way, spoiler alert



Spoiler: IM FUCKING SERIOUS



Brock was advertised HEAVILY for this Raw here in Brooklyn, expect him.


----------



## Luchini

:heyman STAY OUTTA MY PERSONAL LIFE!!!!!! :heyman


----------



## Emotion Blur

"STAY OUT OF MY PERSONAL LIFE!" The one viewed by millions of people on television.


----------



## connormurphy13

Naomi twerkin'


----------



## Apex Predator

y2j4lyf said:


> Ole chants :mark:


Brooklyn's a great crowd.


----------



## Deptford

13 staples from that weak ass botched ladder push? :lmao


----------



## CoverD

Was I the only one waiting for Brock to come out and clothesline the reporter?


----------



## Swa9ga

Cena to mention the Bella twins and choose to face DA GOAT, D BRY!


----------



## ABrown

personal life? :kobe

Kinda hard when you do your dirt in front of millions


----------



## Dean/Moxley

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> She need to make twerk video asap
> 
> 
> SHE JUST DID BOOTY SHAKE!!!


That's not PG tho. :vince6


----------



## KO Bossy

Avon Barksdale said:


> Rear view? I thought it was called the Booty Pop......oh yeah PG...


They should call it the blast from the ass...


----------



## Lillyart_14

Heyman the GOAT


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Didn't RVD have stitches yesterday? wtf is wrong with WWE?


----------



## RyanPelley

Wow. Naomi is actually a good wrestler. I wasn't expecting that. Most Divas matches are so awkward, like moving in half motion unsure what the other is going to do.


----------



## richyque

Cyon said:


> That reporter is persistent as hell :lol
> 
> And I'm waiting for Cole to mess up and say "Fuckadactyls" if he hasn't already.


Thats jason hervey, corrct?


----------



## CM Danielson

I was just getting ready to say, only about 1 hour left, and still no Bryan, Punk, Triple H or McMahon appearances.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Blueforce7 said:


> That is a pretty solid Crossbody.


I was going to say that, too.


----------



## SP103

I have to say I have absolutely nothing bad to say about the MITB PPV. Best WWE PPV for some time. Blood, nasty bumps, swerves.. Well done. 

But not you Verizon Fios. We got a refund because it kept freezing.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

John Cena gonna choose Hornswoggle and turn heel. I'm calling it NOW.


----------



## Xevoz

Did I just watch a sensual hot pocket ad?


----------



## ACSplyt

You were supposed to be my friend! :batista3 :heyman


----------



## RAB

Xevoz said:


> In your words and I quote "Don't you get the sarcasm?"


Well the alarm clock digs were clearly meant to insult me in a demeaning way, not a sarcastic way. Tut tut.



KatKayson said:


> Well since sarcasm is usually a tone of voice and we are on the internet no I don't really understand sarcasm. Add the fact all your post scream "i'ma a ******" anyway it's really hard to tell when you are being sarcastic.


It was blatant sarcasm. You'd have to be braindead not to see that.


----------



## Oakue

Naomi is good in the ring though. I'm glad she won. It'd have been a damn travesty to see one of the Bellas win that match. They're awful.


----------



## Cyon

KO Bossy said:


> They should call it the blast from the ass...


That sounds like something Natalya would do...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Dean/Moxley said:


> That's not PG tho. :vince6


:datass is never pg


----------



## Apex Predator

wrestle_champion said:


> :heyman STAY OUTTA MY PERSONAL LIFE!!!!!! :heyman


That made me laugh. Can't take Heyman seriously ..


----------



## Irish Jet

Deptford said:


> 13 staples from that weak ass botched ladder push? :lmao


lol


----------



## RAB

It's unbelievable how people think I'm trolling with my REAL opinions. Jesus.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Cyon said:


> That sounds like something Natalya would do...


Don't bring back the memories.. unk3


----------



## virus21

Cyon said:


> That sounds like something Natalya would do...


Please don't remind us of that


----------



## bjnelson19705

The Conjuring better be scary as fuck.


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> Well the alarm clock digs were clearly meant to insult me in a demeaning way, not a sarcastic way. Tut tut.
> 
> 
> 
> It was blatant sarcasm. You'd have to be braindead not to see that.


Sarcasm: a sharp, bitter, or cutting expression or remark; a bitter gibe or taunt. Its meant to be demeaning, that's what sarcasm is.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Anyone ever seen the Macho Man Randy Savage Dragon?


----------



## TripleG

CM MOTHERFUCKING PUNK!


----------



## Bryan D.

Punk and Brock time


----------



## VGooBUG

daniel bryan be turning heel if he is the one facing cena, guarantee it


----------



## Lok

Ooooh boy! Lesnar INC!!?!?


----------



## Headliner

Ok. Should be a good promo from Punk.


----------



## NoyK

Here we go :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Punk :mark:


----------



## Stad

Punk :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

O SNAP!

CM PUNK

DAT POP!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Punk!!!!! then maybe Lesnar>


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Punk! :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14

Punk :mark: let's all be quiet and listen.


----------



## Swa9ga

The Cult of Personality, such a sick song for Punk


----------



## ACSplyt

The Best in the World! unk


----------



## Sensesfail




----------



## CoverD

RAB said:


> It's unbelievable how people think I'm trolling with my REAL opinions. Jesus.


Quit whining about it and actually contribute. 

In case you were too busy wallowing in self pity to notice...CM Punk is on tv.


----------



## Blueforce7

PUNK OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Naomi is athletic as fuck with a phat ass. I bet she a freak in the sack.


----------



## Emotion Blur

Bryan D. said:


> Punk and Brock time


Got my popcorn ready.


----------



## charlesxo

RAB said:


> It's unbelievable how people think I'm trolling with my REAL opinions. Jesus.


Unfortunately you're just an idiot I suppose.


----------



## Zeppex

take the hoodie offfffffffffffffffffffffff Punk.


----------



## NexS.E.S

:brock incoming


----------



## TJC93

bjnelson19705 said:


> The Conjuring better be scary as fuck.


Hope so!


----------



## RetepAdam.

It's been almost a month since the Cup Finals ended, but Jonathan Toews still looks pretty banged up.


----------



## Deptford

Punk deserves to have every crowd pop that loud. :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran

Iceman King Parsons used to call that move the "Butt Butt"


----------



## Lok

Punk all kinds of mad!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Bryan D. said:


>


O.....K......


----------



## Bubba Chuck

unk5 :brock :heyman :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13

RAB said:


> It's unbelievable how people think I'm trolling with my REAL opinions. Jesus.


----------



## chargebeam

I wish Punk could feud with Bryan again. I miss this.


----------



## Stad

Punk chants :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf

:brock BORK :brock


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That pop for Punk was crazy.


----------



## Nimbus

Punk is copying ortons beard........


----------



## Stone Hot

Punk!!!!


----------



## CharliePrince

crowd is hot

CROWD IS HOT

CM Punk gonna milk this

HE LOVES THIS!


----------



## Vårmakos

CM PUNK WHINING ABOUT THINGS


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

And of course Punk sells the effects of the ladder match perfectly. A master.


----------



## Apex Predator

Punk got a sweet pop.


----------



## Jean0987654321

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## TripleG

Brock is here! OH SHIT! 

Shit is getting motherfucking real!


----------



## Bryan D.

DEM BROCK IS IN DA BUILDING.

:brock


----------



## TJC93

Summerslam has great potential this year


----------



## Choke2Death

Big pop for Lesnar's name being mentioned.


----------



## ACSplyt

Shit's gonna get real when Brock Lesnar comes out!


----------



## NoyK

BORK IN THE BUILDING :mark:


----------



## Con27

:mark:


----------



## KingLobos

Kick his ass Brock


----------



## Ziggler Mark

this promo has the potential to be fucking electric


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I was expecting a better pop considering the great crowd.


----------



## Swa9ga

"My name is Paul Heyman"


----------



## O Fenômeno

Another Punk/Heyman promo that will be called the greatest of the year no doubt smh...

Stans...


----------



## sickofcena

You know it's a good raw when you forget all about punk lesnar and heyman


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Great time to choose to tune in to Raw, just as Punk's music hits :datass


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

HEYMAN COMES OUT BEFORE THE BEAST. Looks like the orgasm will have to wait.


----------



## CharliePrince

"I know Paul Heyman is in the building. and I know Brock Lesnar is back there.
So I'm not waiting anymore. Come on out boys."

OH MY GOD!! 

MIND BLOWN CM PUNK's BROOKLYN SIDE COMING OUT

a man wants a fight

BROOKLYN IS THE PLACE FOR IT!


----------



## Bushmaster

Epic mic work to ensue :mark:


----------



## AnalBleeding

incoming :brock :brock :brock


----------



## CGS




----------



## Irish Jet

This has promo of the year potential.


----------



## all in all...

brutal owning by hey man


----------



## Daiko

So.. Heyman's talking to an empty ring?


----------



## chargebeam

Thank God for Punk and Heyman. This is so good.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Bork Laser to confront Pepsi Man


----------



## King Gimp

sickofcena said:


> You know it's a good raw when you forget all about punk lesnar and heyman


Lol. So true.


----------



## Shaddw

:brock 

:mark:


----------



## RAB

CharliePrince said:


> "I know Paul Heyman is in the building. and I know Brock Lesnar is back there.
> So I'm not waiting anymore. Come on out boys."
> 
> OH MY GOD!!
> 
> MIND BLOWN CM PUNK's BROOKLYN SIDE COMING OUT
> 
> a man wants a fight
> 
> BROOKLYN IS THE PLACE FOR IT!


fpalm 
fpalm 
fpalm 
fpalm


----------



## MrKennedy666

BFFs no more D:


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## hazuki

Goddamn.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

This is going to be an incredible story....holy shit.

Heyman and Punk every week......


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

O Fenômeno said:


> Another Punk/Heyman promo that will be called the greatest of the year no doubt smh...
> 
> Stans...


If it is, it is.


----------



## y2j4lyf

GOAT promo


----------



## Lillyart_14

Epic. It's all just epic.


----------



## Cyon

:heyman


----------



## Ziggler Mark

heyman is great


----------



## Choke2Death

HEYMAN IS MANHANDLING THE REFEREE!


----------



## Swa9ga

This is going to be Epic


----------



## ACSplyt

:heyman


----------



## Amber B

They were so banging.


----------



## CharliePrince

not gonna lie, this promo is pretty good CM Punk and Heyman and Brock maybe

NOBODY HAS SAT DOWN

ERRYONE ON THEY FEET

shit i may stand at home too


----------



## Sensesfail

come on, have Punk and Lesnar beat the hell out of each other tonight


----------



## Apex Predator

WEEEEEEEEEEE :lol


----------



## KatKayson

RAB said:


> It was blatant sarcasm. You'd have to be braindead not to see that.





KatKayson said:


> Well since sarcasm is usually a tone of voice and we are on the internet no I don't really understand sarcasm. Add the fact all your post scream "i'ma a ******" anyway it's really hard to tell when you are being sarcastic.



Nothing else to say here bud.




Continue your shitty posting.


----------



## Lok

Tellem' Paul!


----------



## TJC93

So I wonder what Heymans reason is


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Preach paul preach


----------



## KuritaDavion

Paul Heyman as the most disgruntled ex-wife ever. Love it.


----------



## CoverD

I'd try to think of what a promo would be like between Heyman and Bray Wyatt...but then my head would explode.


----------



## Bryan D.

Brock is the best in the world, though

:brock


----------



## NoyK

Heyman vs Punk on the mic. :mark:


----------



## KingLobos

Heyman > Punk


----------



## checkcola

Paul taking credit for everything CM Punk did, classic heel manager


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

:heyman gold


----------



## Eulonzo

:mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

you know crowd is getting hot when Paul Heyman has to start yelling to overpower the boos raining down on him

THIS IS GOOD STUFF YO!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Promo gold right here. Take notes lockerroom


----------



## King Gimp

Epic fuckin' promo.


----------



## Mister Hands

Pretty sure Vince is just saying "Heyman, you're a Ju."


----------



## Callisto

Look at me just sitting here waiting for claws to rip out of Punk's knuckles.


----------



## Con27

Awesome from Heyman


----------



## -XERO-

KingLobos said:


> *Heyman > Punk*


----------



## ACSplyt

PREACH


----------



## Xevoz

GOAT Promo


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Heyman doing a lot of harping on how Punk is a loser. Punk going over Brock at SS


----------



## Jean0987654321

dat heat :datass


----------



## MrKennedy666

Paul E droppin' DEM TRUTHBOMBS


----------



## Amber B

Yeah they so were.


----------



## Bullydully

I've got chills.


----------



## TripleG

Now that the HHH bullshit is over and done with, doesn't the idea of Brock Lesnar coming out seem much more fun?


----------



## RyanPelley

Punk is gonna crawl back. "Baby please, I was wrong."


----------



## kregnaz

Wolverine claws in 3..2..1.. :lmao


----------



## chargebeam

The only two WWE characters that sound legit on the mic. Damn this is good.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Heyman is the ultimate heel.


----------



## Irish Jet

Is there a better talker alive?


----------



## bjnelson19705

Get those claws out CM Punk. Here comes the Hulk.


----------



## 751161

THIS PROMO IS GOAT. :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

"That's a hard pill to swallow isn't it Mr. Straight Edge?"

Heyman's gold on the mic.


----------



## Daiko

Heyman is just incredible.


----------



## Choke2Death

Awesome work by Heyman. He's way too good on the mic.


----------



## Trifektah

Amazing promo from Heyman. The best villains are the ones that speak a bit of truth and are justified in their own way.


----------



## Stad

Heyman killing it.


----------



## hazuki

Oh damn there going their..


----------



## King Gimp

Why is this man not the head writer? WHHHHHHHHY?


----------



## KuritaDavion

This is like the best breakup ever. AJ/Ziggler, take notes.


----------



## y2j4lyf

:O


----------



## ACSplyt

Damn, Paul Heyman droppin bombs left and right.


----------



## Luchini

Heyman breaking the kayfabe.


----------



## TJC93

Props to Punk for the personal shit he takes in his feuds


----------



## Apex Predator

Heyman neck juggles when he nods his head.


----------



## MrKennedy666

oh snap


----------



## CharliePrince

I'm not a Heyman fan

but this CM Punk Heyman mic feud work tonight is .. good stuff

this is some good shit yo

crowd not bored at all, hell we aren't bored

and CM Punk with the reactions.. 

this is just GOOD! :clap


----------



## Amber B

And he doesn't even like "them". :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding

ouch... Heyman is absolutely destroying Punk


----------



## Bryan D.

:heyman is the GOAT.


----------



## all in all...

hey man brutalizing punk

BRUTALIZING


----------



## Lillyart_14

Promo of the year. /discussion.


----------



## CoverD

TripleG said:


> Now that the HHH bullshit is over and done with, doesn't the idea of Brock Lesnar coming out seem much more fun?


...unless there's a Lesnar & Axel vs. Punk & HHH match in the future. :vince5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DEAR FUCK. :clap


----------



## RAB

Heyman is a beast on the mic.


----------



## Swa9ga

Face Punk is going over Bork at SummerSlam


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:heyman GOAT ON THE MIC!


----------



## birthday_massacre

Paul anyone that watched the Punk DVD knows he has a family that he calls his own.


----------



## Emotion Blur

"Stay out of my personal life!" "You have no family!"


----------



## Duberry

Heyman is GODLY on the mic.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

IS LAWLER FUCKING SERIOUS? "This is too personal"? This is the same guy who no-sold Heyman picking on him for his heart attack.


----------



## NoyK

Oh shit, Heyamn.

#ShotsFired

_A$AP ©_


----------



## Waffelz

He's got Lita.


----------



## Omega_VIK

RyanPelley said:


> Punk is gonna crawl back. "Baby please, I was wrong."


"Come on, baby, give me one chance. Please, baby."


----------



## GREEK FREAK

And hes banging this


----------



## Irish Jet

kregnaz said:


> Wolverine claws in 3..2..1.. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Xevoz

Heyman>ALL on the mic


----------



## PacoAwesome

This is amazing.


----------



## Evilerk

Well he does have Lita..that's a good second place prize to have


----------



## Dark Church

Heyman is being a star right now.


----------



## arce582

this is awesome


----------



## KingLobos

Sorry to burst everyone's bubble. But this promo happened in 1999 when the Corporation turned on the Rock and he turned face. It's exactly the same promo.


----------



## RKing85

Paul Heyman is money.


----------



## Lok

:lol This is great.


----------



## Bushmaster

Heyman is amazing :heyman


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Heyman










This promo


----------



## CharliePrince

if you're honest to goodness bored right now watching this STOP WATCHING ALLTOGETHER

this is amazing stuff

good shit going on 

and Brock ain't even come out yet!

roof gonna finna explode right now


----------



## Amber B

Lover. Say it, Heyman.


----------



## Brye

Holy shit Heyman is so damn good on the mic and as a character.


----------



## all in all...




----------



## checkcola

"Best friend, brother..." hahaha


----------



## MrKennedy666

Heyman, never leave again plz


----------



## birthday_massacre

its because Brock is too stupid to think for himself lol


----------



## Nimbus

I saw this promo in 1999.........same old shit lol.


----------



## ACSplyt

Paul Heyman so golden on the mic. :heyman


----------



## WrestlingOracle

So lets review we get an scorching promo from Wyatt. An awesome Heyman promo who has always been a master on the mike. We get a good Orton/Fandango match and a real good Ziggler/Del Rio match with a little under an hour to go with a hot crowd all night.
What a hell of a raw


----------



## Ziggler Mark

I expected nothing less from :heyman


----------



## Choke2Death

Fuck, Heyman is awesome. I'm actually getting interested in this feud when I have zero interest in it at first. And Brock hasn't even come out yet.


----------



## Chan Hung

Heyman is the man on the MIC..by far one of the best in the biz today..would be a huge loss if Vince ever let him go!


----------



## Brye

KingLobos said:


> Sorry to burst everyone's bubble. But this promo happened in 1999 when the Corporation turned on the Rock and he turned face. It's exactly the same promo.


So? It's still awesome.


----------



## checkcola

Paul's kids are heels, ha!


----------



## TJC93

So that means Punk beats him then!


----------



## y2j4lyf

BRAAACK LEZZZNAR


----------



## Bryan D.

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOCK LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESNAAAAAAAAAAAAAR.

:brock


----------



## Lok

There it is! Truth will set you FREE!


----------



## zxLegionxz

Heyman playinf with the crowd like they are puppets


----------



## Headliner

I mark out everytime he says Brock Lesnar's name so harshly.


----------



## RyanPelley

BERRRROOOOCK LESNAAAR.


----------



## Amber B

Lovers quarrels are the best.


----------



## Swa9ga

Heyman is fucking gold


----------



## King Gimp

You CAN'T beat Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Cyon

Heyman always delivers. Oh man.


----------



## Jean0987654321

WolverPunk vs Brock Lesner


----------



## Xevoz

Brye said:


> So? It's still awesome.


Some people HAVE to be joykills


----------



## CM Danielson

This is a absolute certified platinum promo from Mr. Heyman, total respect!


----------



## 751161

Heyman: "CM Punk, you cannot beat, BARRACCCKKKK LESSNARRR." BUSINESS PICKING UP! :mark:


----------



## Lillyart_14

Yep, Punks beating Lesnar. Still, this is stunning stuff.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

This segment :clap


----------



## CharliePrince

"the harshest truth of them all? CM Punk, you cannot beat Brock Lesnar" - Paul Heyman

OH SHIT! 

SHOTS FIRED

listen to the crowd

THE THUNDER COMING DOWN!!

CM PUNK! CM PUNK!!! oh my god this is something else on a whole nother level


----------



## NoyK

This might very well the the promo segment of the year. :mark:


----------



## Evolution

NAH THIS PROMO IS SHIT CROWD IS DEAD


----------



## Bushmaster

KingLobos said:


> Sorry to burst everyone's bubble. But this promo happened in 1999 when the Corporation turned on the Rock and he turned face. It's exactly the same promo.


fpalm so this isnt awesome then?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Punk touching the staples just makes this so much better.

It's the little things


----------



## Brye

Nimbus said:


> I saw this promo in 1999.........same old shit lol.


ffs who cares? It still works great.


----------



## MrKennedy666

YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## Brye

HUR DUR 14 YEARS AGO


----------



## Amber B

The Divas know that first hand.


----------



## Callisto

This segment...the dialogue....the body language....the facial expressions....I am just fucking dead on the floor with excitement.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ha ha ha Punk, I swear on YOUR children Paul


----------



## Nimbus

I saw this EXCACT same promo in 1998, ¿Are you guys new to wrestling?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

CM PUNK > BROCK LESNAR


----------



## CharliePrince

oh snap

this is the first time i ever seen CM Punk angry

like, genuinely angry

good shit


THIS IS GOOD SHIT !! :clap


----------



## Ziggler Mark

SUMMER OF PUNK


----------



## Irish Jet

I'M GONNA GETCHA

Punk going JACK BAUER in SEASON 8!


----------



## TripleG

Yeah, this is awesome.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Paul Heyman is so good at what he does.

Both on- and off-screen.


----------



## un_pretti_er

:clap


----------



## KingLobos

Bring out Barack


----------



## ACSplyt

The Pussy Monster CM Punk turning into a real monster. unk2


----------



## Snothlisberger

goosebumps.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Nimbus said:


> I saw this EXCACT same promo in 1998, ¿Are you guys new to wrestling?


Who cares? Doesn't change the fact that this is gold.


----------



## Amber B

Angry Punk is a panty dropper.

I admit.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Great segment.

CM Punk as the action hero giving a speech before killing all the bad guys.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Amazing stuff by Heyman, and now amazing stuff by Punk.


----------



## chargebeam

Complete silence from the crowd. No "what" chants. This promo is awesome.


----------



## MrKennedy666

I'm so glad Punk isnt the goody two shoes face like he was before......yet


----------



## King Gimp

FUCK. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## Lillyart_14

Evolution said:


> NAH THIS PROMO IS SHIT CROWD IS DEAD


Maybe they're being quiet so they can listen to whats being said. That's my thought.


----------



## Brye

Nimbus said:


> I saw this EXCACT same promo in 1998, ¿Are you guys new to wrestling?


LET PEOPLE ENJOY THEMSELVES, FUCK!


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm loving this Punks promo.


----------



## Hera

Punk going for that child abuse :argh:


----------



## Sensesfail

wow, they censored "bitch"


----------



## Stad

Punk going off :mark:


----------



## KatKayson

Nimbus said:


> I saw this EXCACT same promo in 1998, ¿Are you guys new to wrestling?


no1currs


----------



## TJC93

Brock vs Punk, Last Man Standing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Punk Brock last man standing match.


----------



## Bryan D.

SON OF A BITCH??

unk2


----------



## Lok

Oooh he is mad. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley

You people saw the exact same promo in the 90s? When The Rock couldn't beat BERRRROCK LESNAAAAR? Yeah, EXACT same.


----------



## Daiko

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno

MAN wtf.....bleeped it?


----------



## CoverD

Censoring "bitch"...really WWE?


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

Censorship.


----------



## -XERO-

The Ratman said:


> BROCK LESNAR > CM PUNK


Word. lol


----------



## Brye

You know what? Fuck that, this promo is a 100x better than the '99 one.


----------



## Luchini

HHH can say bitch but not Punk?


----------



## Evolution

DFUSCMAN said:


> Punk touching the staples just makes this so much better.
> 
> It's the little things


He should of punched them repeatedly to bust himself open again like Ric Flair.

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

a curse! a curse!


----------



## nikola123

Rip apart? Punk giving us subliminal messages he is actually wolverine!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

HELP ME LAWD JESUS.


----------



## Gaz.

Face Punk sucks?

unk2

bitchplz


----------



## NexS.E.S

Botched the censor


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

We have seen so many different sides of CM Punk over the past few years. You feel what he is saying. You become captivated. This is what makes a star.


----------



## un_pretti_er

BITCH :mark:


----------



## CharliePrince

*SO TELL ME YOU SON OF A BITCH*

oh shit

CM Punk has lost it

BROOKLYN HAS GOTTEN TO CM PUNK

he's lost control

PG?!

fuck no YOU IN BROOKLYN BABY!! :clap


----------



## Mister Hands

The two absolute best at this.


----------



## NoyK

This is pure fucking greatness. Just GREATNESS.


----------



## Blueforce7

Holy shit, I'm marking out so hard.


----------



## ACSplyt




----------



## MrKennedy666

that sumbitch


----------



## finalnight

Why did they bleep out punk's bitch but not rock's bitch?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705

I hate them censoring shit.


----------



## Mainboy

Yesssssss


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:mark: :brock


----------



## Choke2Death

:lol @ Heyman


----------



## King Gimp

BROCK LESNAR!!!!!!


----------



## Lillyart_14

Brock is here!


----------



## Shaddw

:brock


----------



## Amber B

Heyman is so used to that position.


----------



## CGS

Amber B said:


> Angry Punk is a panty dropper.
> 
> I admit.


Wheres your special lip licking gif when you need it


----------



## Cyon

:brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## Allur

Here comes the pain :mark:


----------



## Brye

Holy shit holy shit holy shit.


----------



## Stad

:lmao Heyman with the clobbering time.


----------



## Headliner

I just marked.


----------



## Snothlisberger

best segment ever. This shit is straight gold


----------



## y2j4lyf

:brock :brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## The Main Headliner

Great. F'N. SEGMENT. Incredible.


----------



## CM Danielson

And CM Punk delivers once again, brilliant just brilliant!!


----------



## AnalBleeding

:brock


----------



## birthday_massacre

And here is a $500,000 Brock appearance for 2 mins of work


----------



## Maizeandbluekid




----------



## Palahniuk

This shit is so good :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cole.....here comes the pain.


----------



## Lok

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! HERE COMES THE PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN!


----------



## KingLobos

RyanPelley said:


> You people saw the exact same promo in the 90s? When The Rock couldn't beat BERRRROCK LESNAAAAR? Yeah, EXACT same.


Actually the reason Shane gave was because the Rock couldn't beat Stone Cold twice. Same idea.


----------



## itsmadness

DA BORK IS HERE


----------



## Irish Jet

This is the greatest shit ever.


----------



## legendfan97

Brock is .... here


----------



## Daiko

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## chargebeam

My God. Fuck I love wrestling. This is the reason why. I just got chills.


----------



## DerpCena

Fucking hell run Punk


----------



## Xevoz

BORRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
DA PAIN IS HERE


----------



## Billy Kidman

This is fucking glorious.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

SEGMENT OF THE FUCKING YEAR


----------



## connormurphy13

:brock


----------



## Domenico

:brock


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Here comes the Laser! :mark:


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NexS.E.S

unk :brock :heyman

GOATS


----------



## CharliePrince

BROCK!

is the roof still there?!

Barclays Center just lost its roof!!!

OH MY GOD :shocked:


----------



## TJC93

Don't care who you are, you are scared of this man.


----------



## Asenath

Ok. I can't when Punk stands around looking like the poster boy for hurt/comfort fanfic. 

And Brock.

Too much. *flail*


----------



## 751161

LESNAR. :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche

THE BEAST

GONNA FUCK SHIT UP

I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Chan Hung

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NoyK

IT'S TIME!!! :mark:

:brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## O Fenômeno

Lord Flvcko said:


>


:clap


----------



## MrKennedy666

damn that was a good way to introduce bork


----------



## RKing85

Brock Lesnar's music is so awesome.

The second that opening rift hits, you know the shit is about to hit the fan.


----------



## Stone Hot

Brock!!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley

Omg! This is fucking great!


----------



## King Gimp

HERE COMES PUNK!!!!


----------



## kakashi101

LOLOLOL kill him Brock,


----------



## checkcola

Brock and Paul look like such sleazebag heels, and oh crap Paul with a cheap shot


----------



## Demolition119

Punkerine vs Lesnarnaut


----------



## Stad

HOLY FUCK :mark:


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## finalnight

Holy fuck this is awesome!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

The WWE should do an octagon match with Punk and Lesnar at summerslam


----------



## Headliner

This is great stuff. Brock is fucking beast.


----------



## Lok

BEAT HIS ASS!


----------



## Brye

It's unreal how good this segment is.


----------



## Bushmaster

This shit is awesome :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Brock Lesnar looks like he can beat the living shit out of crack head punk.


----------



## itsmadness

lmao punk looking like a fucking bitch vs brock


----------



## Swa9ga

The BEAST INCARNATE!!!!!! These 3 are fucking money tonight!


----------



## Callisto

Angry Punk + brawl = orgasm achieved.


----------



## 751161

PUNK AND LESNAR BRAWLING!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Billy Kidman

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## CharliePrince

Brock is throwing CM Punk around like a rag doll BUT THE FIGHT IS ON

OH MY GOD THE FIGHT IS ON

I am marking out

I AM MARKING OUT

NO QUARTERS ASKED! NONE GIVEN!

put the boys away MEN ARE FIGHTING!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

white man in a hoodie about to get murdered....inb4 trayvon references


----------



## XxMetsxX

IM WHAT YOU GUYS CALL MARKING!


----------



## y2j4lyf

PROMO OF THE YEAR


----------



## Bryan D.

GOAT GOAT GOAT SEGMENT


----------



## KatKayson

finalnight said:


> Why did they bleep out punk's bitch but not rock's bitch?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because The Rock is The Rock. 

And he needed the swear words to make it seem like he was cutting a good promo.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Punk looks like a kid compared to Brock


----------



## all in all...

christ wwe doesnt even know how to do a proper beatdown anymore

just let lesnar destroy him ffs


----------



## ACSplyt

unk2 :brock :heyman THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Chan Hung

*BROCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
LESNARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## TripleG

This is so fucking awesome, it is ridiculous.


----------



## kakashi101

Punk's weak ass punches aren't even phasing Brock


----------



## Amber B

Punk you gon learn today.


----------



## King Gimp

FUCK HOLY SHIT :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

Punk looking suspiciously like a two legged Zach Gowen.


----------



## TJC93

A Brock Lesnar vs Sheamus feud is actually a must.


----------



## MrKennedy666

Brock maakes Punk look like a kid


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Now THIS is how you book Brock Lesnar in the build up to a feud. Not that weak shit they did with HHH and him getting his ass whooped every time outside of the matches.


----------



## Vårmakos

if i didnt know who punk was, i would think brock was beating up a fan


----------



## SpeedStick

Lesnar look too big here


----------



## Brye

Segment of the fucking year.


----------



## birthday_massacre

The announcer table no selling like Cena


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## CharliePrince

this is not a promo

THIS IS NOT A PROMO

we got us a fight folks

WE GOT US A REAL FIGHT GOING DOWN RIGHT NOW

and the chants are raining down BUT THE FIGHT IS REAL!

oh my goodness YOU WATCHING THIS?! NOOOO F5 ON THE TABLE OH MY GOD

Brock killed CM Punk


----------



## Lok

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## 751161

'DAT F5!

THIS IS GOAT!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion

This is awesome.


----------



## bjnelson19705

I'm speechless now.


----------



## Bryan D.

THIS IS SO AWESOME. FUCKING GOAT SEGMENT. FUCK THIS!!!!<w\w12w


----------



## WrestlinFan

That table holds a hell of a grudge.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nimbus

Botched F5 LMAO!!! The table didnt breakj


----------



## Stad

GOAT SEGMENT.


----------



## Apex Predator

Brock's home!


----------



## RyanPelley

Lmao. Stay out of my life!!


----------



## RetepAdam.

When's the last time Lesnar won a match on PPV?

Last year's Extreme Rules?

Goes to show how much credibility he's built up for himself and how much Heyman's promos have kept him looking strong.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

F5 his ass all the way back to Chicago


----------



## Sensesfail

Bork Laser is one dangerous man


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Stay out of my life :heyman


----------



## Bushmaster

What a segment :clap this is already better than HHH vs Lesnar


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Oh my damn. This is going to be a good feud. :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er

BAW GAWD HE KILLED HIM


----------



## Amber B

Dat ass got kicked.


----------



## larrydavidcape

This is like a big brother beating up his small, though admittedly courageous, little brother.


----------



## finalnight

Yeah he really did look like a kid in that outfit

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hera

That's what he does!

:brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## Allur

:clap That was fucking great


----------



## Demolition119

nothing can stop the Lesnarnaut


----------



## Headliner

That was great! Might need to change my boxers.:side:


----------



## Palahniuk

When people were speculating on Punk v Lesnar a month or so ago I said I had no interest in it.

I would now like to retract everything I said :lol


----------



## connormurphy13

That was a scary beatdown and what they should've been booking Brock like ever since he came back.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

ON THE FUCKING TABLE!!!!!! BROCK LESNAR IS THE GOAT!!!!!!!! :


----------



## Jotunheim

BEST SEGMENT of the night and for days to come, BAR NONE


----------



## hanzou666

Dat segment! soo...fuckin beautiful


----------



## O Fenômeno

Man fuck censors...


----------



## Billy Kidman

What a fucking segment. Wish Punk would stop throwing Trish Stratus' punches, though.


----------



## Schrute_Farms

what an awesome show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I really wish since the WWE is paying for Brocks apperances they would give him some matches on Raw to pad his win / loss record, he needs some wins


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

THAT IS RAW...THAT WAS PROMO OF THE FUCKING YEAR. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ChickMagnet12

Great segment.


----------



## CharliePrince

that.. was a hella prolonged fight

great mic work, better fight, Brock is a BEAST

CM Punk has all the fight in the world but damn..

Brock killed CM Punk, absolutely killed him


----------



## NoyK

Brye said:


> Segment of the fucking year.


:clap

Brock has an aura on him that just makes me mark the fuck out over whatever the hell he does :mark:


----------



## Trifektah

That was one of the best segments in Raw history.


----------



## MrKennedy666

STAY OUT OF MY LIFE
yeah they were 100% banging


----------



## ABrown

Maaaaaannnn! That whole segment...


----------



## Cyon

Best segment of the night.


----------



## Davion McCool

One of the best segments I've ever seen on RAW.

I'm actually speechless. Don't have anything to say. Holy shit, holy shit, holy shit.


----------



## y2j4lyf

RetepAdam. said:


> When's the last time Lesnar won a match on PPV?
> 
> Last year's Extreme Rules?
> 
> Goes to show how much credibility he's built up for himself and how much Heyman's promos have kept him looking strong.


This year's Extreme Rules


----------



## CGS

Welp that was brilliant in every single imaginable way


----------



## Xevoz

Whoever booked this must become head creative writer. That was fucking poetry. Segment of the year.


----------



## Sephiroth

The difference between HHH, Cena, and CM Punk.

Brock Lesnar comes out against Cena or HHH, the crowd is 100% behind Lesnar.

Brock Lesnar comes out against CM Punk...well, I think my point is clear.


----------



## KingLobos

How can Brock lose to Punk? I can't see it.


----------



## Emotion Blur

RetepAdam. said:


> When's the last time Lesnar won a match on PPV?
> 
> Last year's Extreme Rules?
> 
> Goes to show how much credibility he's built up for himself and how much Heyman's promos have kept him looking strong.


This years Extreme Rules.


----------



## Blueforce7

Segment of the year, I'd have to agree.


----------



## High_King

CM Ragdoll being tossed about the place like nothing lol


----------



## Waffelz

I fucking hope Punk gets momentum, at least, as I can't see him winning at all.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

you just know those staples were damaged


----------



## Omega_VIK

Great fucking promo. Punk should be able to get a good match out of Brock.


----------



## AnalBleeding

Holy hell... Brock fked him up


----------



## 751161

That was the best segment this year. :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy

That...is in strong contention for segment/promo of the year.


----------



## Shaddw

That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Funny how Trips would always get the advantage in their brawls.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dean/Moxley

What a great segment! :clap


----------



## ACSplyt

Now Brock can go back home and drink a Coors Light because Bud Light wouldn't pay him enough and then he can go down on his wife Sable. :brock


----------



## all in all...

pubnk should vomit on the announce table


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

That was incredible.


----------



## imonaplain

Nimbus said:


> Botched F5 LMAO!!! The table didnt breakj


Wasnt meant to


----------



## TJC93

Why do announce tables hate Punk so much?


----------



## JC00

Punk finding his inner Randy Savage


----------



## Chan Hung

*FUCKING BROCK LESNAR IS A BEAST~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nikola123

He looks drunk xD


----------



## Bryan D.

DAMMIT. I'M CRYING. GOAT SEGMENT.


----------



## kokepepsi

That was awesome and I love punk but he is too small
I can't suspend belief at all FUCK


----------



## bjnelson19705

Fuck Cena's decision. This should of been the final segment.


----------



## Choke2Death

Awesome segment, awesome promo and awesome work by everyone. Maaaaan, Punk looks like a true underdog when trying to battle it out with Lesnar. He's like the skinny kid at school who gets thrown around but is tired of it and goes "do or die" mode against the biggest bully.

Surprised me that he did come across as a good face here. I still root for Lesnar but Punk has won me over a bit tonight. But seriously, Punk doesn't look like he can hold up against Lesnar in any way. Way too skinny in comparison. If they want to give him a chance to fight back, it needs to be a no DQ.


----------



## legendfan97

:brock That's my manager!


----------



## zxLegionxz

Irish Jet said:


> Punk looking suspiciously like a two legged Zach Gowen.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao



They better not fuck this up and make Lesnar lose that match


----------



## TripleG

Segment of the year anyone?


----------



## Amber B

Vulnerable Punk is bangable.


----------



## Deptford

BEAST of a segment. WOW


----------



## richyque

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap Now thats an ass whipping.


----------



## Lok

Crazy :lol


----------



## Sensesfail

The Ratman said:


> Stay out of my life :heyman


:lmao


----------



## Apex Predator

WrestlinFan said:


> That table holds a hell of a grudge.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Punk is too light the table didn't break. :lollol


----------



## Chosen

It's Rocky Balboa vs Drago all over again!


----------



## Jotunheim

Cue wolverine Movie Trailer, epic :lmao


----------



## Freeloader

That was worth tuning in for. Brock should destroy Punk each and every single fight. And Punk should beg Cain Velasquez to come help him.


----------



## Buckley

I'm so conflicted on who to cheer for.


----------



## King Gimp

Fuck everyone who said Lesnar doesn't have any credibility after his feud with HHH.


----------



## Duberry

Has to be one of, if not the best segment of the year. Pure, unadulterated intensity!


----------



## Calzum

Punk gets censored really?

other then that 10/10 promo



TJC93 said:


> A Brock Lesnar vs Sheamus feud is actually a must.


MAN FUCK YOUR SIG haha, it's hurting my feels,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Heyman was that segment.


----------



## CharliePrince

that was a 5* promo from the mic work to the actual prolonged fight that went down

if you're not :clap right now

you got no pulse!

amazing job by heyman, brock and specially CM PUNK!


----------



## Lillyart_14

Fantastic segment. Enough said.


----------



## Dark Church

Punk needed to target Brock's midsection. He clearly didn't watch the Overeem fight.


----------



## Karma101

That segment :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre

the crowd is taking this great raw to hte next level


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Chan Hung

Best Promo/Segment i've seen in a long time..that's how you book, tell a story!! Kudos WWE :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## nikola123

Ironic we get a wolverine commercial after punk xD


----------



## Evolution

CM GOWEN! CM GOWEN! CM GOWEN! CM GOWEN!


----------



## Irish Jet

Cyon said:


> Best segment of the night.


LOL, there wont be a better segment in 2013.

Paul Heyman just put on one of the best performances I've ever seen. Punk and Lesnar were the icing on the cake. Perfect.


----------



## Tony

Great promo by both Punk and Heyman

Punk vs. Brock, The Best vs. The Beast 

I'M SO HYPED!!!


----------



## chargebeam

That Brock Lesnar introduction Heyman gave was fucking awesome. I gave me chills.


----------



## Snothlisberger

What promo from the 90s is the same as? Just curious.


----------



## Amber B

Billy Kidman said:


> What a fucking segment. Wish Punk would stop throwing Trish Stratus' punches, though.


Well, he did get into a bitch slap fest with Teddy Hart.


----------



## ACSplyt

That was an awesome segment.


----------



## Trifektah

Brock should just wrestle in those pants, he looks like a fucking goof with the MMA shorts and boots....


----------



## connormurphy13

Everything that these three touch will turn to gold.

:heyman unk :brock


----------



## XShadowYassoofX

so thats it huh? lesnar appears again?? I DONT CARE about your fucking opinions of how whenever lesnar shows up this gets entertaining. it doesn't. I'm more interested in him if he actually has talent.. summerslam will be awesome i know. but the build up stinks.



Lesnar quits mma and joins wwe again cuz he suffers from an illness and knows he couldn't hack anything but the entertainment business? this guys is such a lowlife. and i know i shouldn't be bringing mma in this discussion but come on, he's a has been and this feud is being dragged by Punk alone.. lesnar is dragging it down.


----------



## Ray

THAT SEGMENT :mark:

unk :heyman :brock are GOATS


----------



## YoungGun_UK

THAT SEGMENT WAS IN-FUCKING-CREDIBLE. JUST WOW :shock :mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Well, the show's over.

That was fucking AWESOME.


----------



## Omega_VIK

TripleG said:


> Segment of the year anyone?


I say so.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Segment of the year


----------



## redban

Brock is so cool.


----------



## Brye

HEY GUYS HEY GUYS HEY GUYS HEY GUYS HEY GUYS

REMEMBER WHEN THAT HAPPENED IN 1999????


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Even though Brock kicked his ass. I'm cheering for Punk for this feud.


----------



## Davion McCool

Xevoz said:


> Whoever booked this must become head creative writer. That was fucking poetry. Segment of the year.


I'll give you a hint who booked it: he was in the promo.

I completely agree with you. That was one of the best things I've ever seen on RAW, absolute wrestling history, Punk and Heyman taking it right back.

THAT is how you sell a feud. How could anyone not possibly want to cheer Punk during that?

I'm getting chills.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Segment of the year, even topping the last Punk/Heyman one from a month ago. Amazing stuff from both Heyman and Punk on the mic, and then the beatdown by Brock to Punk was awesome. Love how Punk was getting some strikes in but Brock was largely unphased and just kept tossing Punk around like nothing. I said it in the last post, but this is how Brock has needed to be booked.

Loving the feud so far and hoping it continues at this level until Summerslam.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

connormurphy13 said:


> That was a scary beatdown and what they should've been booking Brock like ever since he came back.


He's been booked like that against everyone bar :HHH2


----------



## finalnight

Dark Church said:


> Punk needed to target Brock's midsection. He clearly didn't watch the Overeem fight.


Isn't that what cena did also?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301

Has there been anything wrong with this Raw? Because whilst there is time do it to have a few negatives, right now we are on track for perfect.


----------



## Boba Fett

CharliePrince said:


> that was a 5* promo from the mic work to the actual prolonged fight that went down
> 
> if you're not :clap right now
> 
> you got no pulse!
> 
> amazing job by heyman, brock and specially CM PUNK!


This.^^^


----------



## ryanhc23

Best segment in the past 5 years. This is going to be a hell of a feud.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> Vulnerable Punk is bangable.


Nasty.


----------



## connormurphy13

Okay, segment of year guys?

Are we forgetting Mark Henry's fake retirement so quickly?


----------



## Bushmaster

TJC93 said:


> Why do announce tables hate Punk so much?


because he is more Straight Edge than them


----------



## TJC93

Calzum said:


> MAN FUCK YOUR SIG haha, it's hurting my feels,


Blame the guy in your SIG!!


----------



## Londrick

What a rip off. They did this exact same beatdown in 1999.


----------



## Amber B

Lesnar: No one puts Heyman in a corner.


----------



## Green Light

That was some good shit. I got a semi when Brock came out and was fully erect by the end of the segment.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Punk's segment is a VERY close second to Wyatt's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CharliePrince

Amber B said:


> Angry Punk is a panty dropper.
> 
> I admit.





Amber B said:


> Vulnerable Punk is bangable.


control yourself woman :no:


----------



## Palahniuk

King Gimp said:


> Fuck everyone who said Lesnar doesn't have any credibility after his feud with HHH.


Genuine legitimacy like Lesnar's will always shine through any booking (Y)


----------



## Avon Barksdale

Freeloader said:


> That was worth tuning in for. Brock should destroy Punk each and every single fight. And Punk should beg Cain Velasquez to come help him.


Or Alistair Overeem...


----------



## Bryan D.

gaz0301 said:


> Has there been anything wrong with this Raw? Because whilst there is time do it to have a few negatives, right now we are on track for perfect.


Apart from Sandow losing, it's been a great Raw.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

Epic segment.


----------



## Apex Predator

WEIDMAN said:


> THAT SEGMENT :mark:
> 
> unk :heyman :brock are GOATS


They stole the show. :clap


----------



## Kobe Bryant

XShadowYassoofX said:


> so thats it huh? lesnar appears again?? I DONT CARE about your fucking opinions of how whenever lesnar shows up this gets entertaining. it doesn't. I'm more interested in him if he actually has talent.. summerslam will be awesome i know. but the build up stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Lesnar quits mma and joins wwe again cuz he suffers from an illness and knows he couldn't hack anything but the entertainment business? this guys is such a lowlife. and i know i shouldn't be bringing mma in this discussion but come on, he's a has been and this feud is being dragged by Punk alone.. lesnar is dragging it down.


----------



## Mister Hands

Underdogs. Wrestling is made of them, and Cena has never been one. It's key, and it's easy, and the crowd knows one when they see one.


----------



## Chan Hung

bjnelson19705 said:


> *Fuck Cena's decision. This should of been the final segment*.


*This* :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## KuritaDavion

connormurphy13 said:


> Okay, segment of year guys?
> 
> Are we forgetting Mark Henry's fake retirement so quickly?


In that we cared about just Henry. Everyone here was great.


----------



## bjnelson19705

This is going to DEFINATELY be a hell of alot better than Lesnar/HHH.


----------



## ShaggyK

Good on WWE making Brock still look like the monster he is after having HHH go over him, looked convincing enough to me.


----------



## Con27

:brock Do you even know how to beat me?
unk2 I'm gonna cut your goddamn head off. See if that works.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

segment of the year....can't believe how awesome that was


----------



## Londrick

WrestlinFan said:


> Punk's segment is a VERY close second to Wyatt's.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not it isn't. This segment is so far ahead they don't even see Wyatt in the rear view mirror.


----------



## BKelly237

Unbelievable. Creative has done a complete 180 over the past month. This is awesome.


----------



## Nimbus

I agree, segment of the year....*of 1999*. Seriously this was some recycled shit.


----------



## The Main Headliner

Amazing. Amazing. Amazing. Amazing. I loved every second of that. Main Event of Summerslam. Heads and shoulders above everything. I haven't felt that way about a promo since, yes, Rock and Austin in the same ring together in the AE (or HHH vs HBK in Ruthless Aggression) (i'm sure there's other examples but really that was up there in terms of intensity). That was pure awesomeness. That was MANIA MAIN EVENT WORTHY. The 2nd biggest PPV of the view will have to suffice.

Punk has the entire crowd behind him and he is now the ultimate underdog going against the pure beast of a man in Brock Lesnar. That with the backdrop of Heyman betraying him....Now THAT'S HOW YOU DO IT WWE. Bravo. I'm 100% invested in the storyline/summerslam. Can't wait.


----------



## CM Danielson

Absolutely the best segment of the night, Punk makes you feel that rush of excitement, you suspend your disbelief, the best professional wrestler on the mic of this current era of WWE. And right up there with Piper and anyone else from any era, amazing stuff.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Nasty.


No shame.


----------



## Marrakesh

Brye said:


> HEY GUYS HEY GUYS HEY GUYS HEY GUYS HEY GUYS
> 
> REMEMBER WHEN THAT HAPPENED IN 1999????


It was vaguely similar at the beginning but who gives a fuck? Only nerds like you who re-watch Raws from 1999 are going to know it. It worked. Excellent segment.


----------



## Jotunheim

> I'll give you a hint who booked it: he was in the promo.


it's so ridiculous how they have these piece of shit booking and writing the show when they have pure unadulterated genius like heyman standing right there in front of them


----------



## RAB

I could watch Lesnar drink a glass of water and still be entertained.


----------



## Amber B

That beatdown was...got damn. :lmao


----------



## Karma101

Brock is so damn stiff with his F5's.


----------



## Ray

What segment was the same in 1999?


----------



## Lok

RVD Y2J!!!! Lets Gooooooooooo!


----------



## Sandow_hof

Welcome back wwe! That segment and this fued is going to give a rebirth to a respectful product once again!! Classic five stars!! Paul heyman is a god!! Thank you heyman--- thank you heyman!!


----------



## chargebeam

Still waiting for D-Bry. Where the hell is he?


----------



## Bryan D.

Hey Punk, do you wanna beat Brock?

It's easy:










:brock


----------



## Dark Church

That beatdown was brought to you by Jimmy Johns.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Dunmer said:


> Not it isn't. This segment is so far ahead they don't even see Wyatt in the rear view mirror.


I liked Wyatt's better.

Get over it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Heyman was the GOAT of that segment.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Nimbus said:


> I agree, segment of the year....*of 1999*. Seriously this was some recycled shit.


Considering you can't tell what time it is every Monday I'm shocked you know what fucking year it is.


----------



## Headliner

XShadowYassoofX said:


> so thats it huh? lesnar appears again?? I DONT CARE about your fucking opinions of how whenever lesnar shows up this gets entertaining. it doesn't. I'm more interested in him if he actually has talent.. summerslam will be awesome i know. but the build up stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Lesnar quits mma and joins wwe again cuz he suffers from an illness and knows he couldn't hack anything but the entertainment business? this guys is such a lowlife. and i know i shouldn't be bringing mma in this discussion but come on, he's a has been and this feud is being dragged by Punk alone.. lesnar is dragging it down.


Oh stop it. That was fucking awesome. The show can only get worse from here.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Seriously, plugging this future flop of a show again?!


----------



## Snothlisberger

some please tell me the same segment from 1999....?


----------



## Swa9ga

Punk sold that like a boss. This feud will only get better!


----------



## Amber B

CharliePrince said:


> control yourself woman :no:


That's the only compliment he'll get from me for the rest of the year.


----------



## bjnelson19705

I don't give a flying squirrel shit. Just give us RVD/Y2J!!!!

And fuck off Khali.


----------



## CharliePrince

i wonder if Vince gave them creative freedom tonight.. or if the moment just got to CM Punk and he got carried away by the energy that is Brooklyn

the anger.. when was the last time you seen CM Punk angry like that??

the cursing..

Heyman doing his thing

and of course.. the prolonged fight.. Brock and CM Punk going at it like that

just gold all around.. what a segment/promo but i don't think it was because of WWE creative.. i think it's heyman-punk-brock and the energy tonight grabbed a hold of them


----------



## TripleG

The most dangerous women? 

Rhonda Rousey laughs at this statement.


----------



## SP103

When is it on Cole? Titty Eastern?


----------



## Emotion Blur

Natty is so much better than this fucking show.


----------



## ACSplyt

Bryan D. said:


> Hey Punk, do you wanna beat Brock?
> 
> It's easy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brock


:lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I fucking loved how Heyman sold his growing concern during Punk's rant at him. Take notes Cena you cunt. Also loved that "Now it's MY turn to swear on YOUR children" line.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

Fuck off Khali.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Cena vs. Khali :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Could be hot with Jo Jo


----------



## finalnight

HahA wtf?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko

Wut?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dunmer said:


> Not it isn't. This segment is so far ahead they don't even see Wyatt in the rear view mirror.


The punk segment has been done before, where as the Wyatt segment is fresher and unique.

both were great but I did like the Wyatt one a tad more


----------



## Bryan D.

WHAT DA HELL :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

cena and khali.... really


----------



## Trifektah

Total Divas is going to atrocious and fake but I may just watch to catch some glimpses of Eve Marie


----------



## all in all...

XShadowYassoofX said:


> so thats it huh? lesnar appears again?? I DONT CARE about your fucking opinions of how whenever lesnar shows up this gets entertaining. it doesn't. I'm more interested in him if he actually has talent.. summerslam will be awesome i know. but the build up stinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Lesnar quits mma and joins wwe again cuz he suffers from an illness and knows he couldn't hack anything but the entertainment business? this guys is such a lowlife. and i know i shouldn't be bringing mma in this discussion but come on, he's a has been and this feud is being dragged by Punk alone.. lesnar is dragging it down.


L
O
L

hay man crushed punk on the mic 
lesnar is more interesting by just crushing someone than punk could ever hope to be


----------



## y2j4lyf

2 GOATS :side:


----------



## NoyK

:lmao The fuck was that


----------



## Allur

Khali :lmao


----------



## hazuki

I can understand Khali perfectly. 

LOL CENA speaking hindi...


----------



## Cyon

GOAT promo by the Punjabi Playboy :lmao :lmao


----------



## Xevoz

I hope to God Total Divas flops


----------



## Osize10

Total divas can suck a dick....all of them


----------



## WWE

Did anybody understand a single word that was just said? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO-

*THA HELL THEY JUST SAY!?!?!*


----------



## Headliner

That was so stupid.:lol


----------



## Lok

This big fkn' goof! :lol


----------



## larrydavidcape

wtf


----------



## 751161

Imagine if Cena actually picked Khali? The outrage.


----------



## Karma101

The fuck

:lmao


----------



## KatKayson

Would have been the perfect 2 hour show... 

but 3 hours there is going to be some shit in there somewhere.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Khali is your next WWE Champion!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown

connormurphy13 said:


> Okay, segment of year guys?
> 
> Are we forgetting Mark Henry's fake retirement so quickly?


Henry's acting is what made that segment so boss, but what just happened was so great from top to bottom. The people involved. The intensity. The action. Just everything

Both segments are 1 and 1a


----------



## RAB

Hahahaha Cena and Khali are amazing.

Cena vs Khali at Summerslam!!


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Emotion Blur

It's official! Cena accepted Khali's challenge!


----------



## Chan Hung

Maddoxx looks so much like a young Eric Bischoff.


----------



## hitmanclarke

The titties are here.


----------



## Bullydully

Steph is fucking hot


----------



## ACSplyt

Stephanie McMahon that MILF!


----------



## Aficionado

UN-BE-LIEVABLE!!!

That was everything I imagined and then some. Ain't it great to be a wrestling fan?


----------



## CharliePrince

Amber B said:


> That's the only compliment he'll get from me for the rest of the year.


i understand, in fairness, he was "genuinely" angry tonight -.- even i noticed it and i'm not really a cm punk fan

lol first time i seen him like that.. he was all grr


----------



## connormurphy13

Guys guys guys. I think we all know that Khali-Cena promo was best of the year.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I didnt know Cena speaks Khali :cena2


----------



## finalnight

Oh this storyline again...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B

Steph's balls are continuing to drop.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Brad is doing a great job booking this raw, its the best raw in a long time. Steph and HHH shoudl be happy


----------



## Bryan D.

:buried


----------



## WrestlinFan

Shit I hate Stephanie. She's probably honna just talk down and stroke her ego. Same with Trips.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini

EWWWWWW the McMahons.:kobe7


----------



## King Gimp

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILF.


----------



## O Fenômeno

To people who think the Diva show is going to flop are really underestimating America's obsession with lame ass reality shows based on good looking bitches. :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

pffffffft lmfao i hate myself for laughing when he spoke back in his language


----------



## Stone Hot

OMG HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## bjnelson19705

Bryan D. said:


> Hey Punk, do you wanna beat Brock?
> 
> It's easy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brock


:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## SP103

What happened to Stephanie-She put on 15 years in 5 years..


----------



## Chan Hung

yeah Henry's segment was also amazing!!


----------



## Brye

Are we supposed to be supporting Trips and Stephanie in this feud? Because they're annoying as fuck.


----------



## kregnaz

Damn, Khali AND Cena just made me chuckle, never thought that would happen :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx

The McMahon family is a bunch of assholes. COMPELLING TELEVISION!


----------



## Xevoz

Maddox's first night as GM has been a GOAT night


----------



## Cyon

checkcola said:


>


So much swag :lol


----------



## Lok

Poor Brad. :lol


----------



## Trifektah

Hey waitaminute, was there ever a conclusion to the HHH/Heyman/Bork/Curtis Axel concussion storyline or did they just drop it in favor of this family feud bullshit?


----------



## TJC93

Fuck you the Royal Rumble is the 2nd biggest PPV


----------



## Bryan D.

No Bryan tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre

They love trolling daniel bryan


----------



## Swa9ga

Someones getting buried lol HHH is on TV


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Some amazing acting and mike work there with a great brawl in respect to the segment and the two's character state at the specific moment. I dont think I am being a prisoner of the moment and I am damn serious when I say that that was the greatest segment in a long time for the E. Incredible job all around. As Stone Cold (one of the best to ever do it) says content delivery attitude. It was all there. Incredible work


----------



## IndPr

Khali pretty much said "I admire you. Pick me for Summerslam".

Cena said "I understand everything" in Hindi.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Please let this lead to Maddox making it a ridiculous match. :lmao


----------



## The Main Headliner

WEIDMAN said:


> What segment was the same in 1999?


Segments with that amount of intensity happened more often in the AE. That's what he was referring too most likely.

Austin and Rock, HHH talking about how it was his time, Foley promos, etc. 

No point in hating on it at all. THAT was a hell of a segment.


----------



## Osize10

Christ...thanks for belittling Bryan again....we get it. You love to troll him and his marks. Very funny.


----------



## ACSplyt

Triple H, stop teasing the Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena WWE Championship match at Summerslam.


----------



## thaimasker

They are talking about D Bryan


----------



## ChickMagnet12

He's gonna pick Bryan.

save_us.goat


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Aww poor Maddox


----------



## Stad

:lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE

Good luck in your future endeavors 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola

Brad got the job because he just happened to be standing there at the time lol


----------



## Irish Jet

Summerslam is going to be epic. The improvement since WM has been astounding.


----------



## Apex Predator

We all know Bryan will be the decision.

Cena can't top that promo. Brock is just a beast!


----------



## KO Bossy

I can't get over the last segment. 2013 isn't over yet, so I can't call it now as the greatest segment of the year, but so far, its easily the front runner. Captivating television.


----------



## TripleG

So we already bullied the fuck out of Vickie and NOW we're going to bully Brad Maddox? 

The McMahons are assholes.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

:berried


----------



## Palahniuk

Burn


----------



## Evolution

LOL Triple H


----------



## PacoAwesome

Brad is a likeable character.


----------



## Headliner

RVD!!!!! Fuck the haters.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Oh look the Vince, triple H and Bryan angle continues.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Maddox just got burried.


----------



## VGooBUG

hes picking daniel bryan, daniel bryan turns heel and bellas get involved, and the board complains two weeks later


----------



## Alex DeLarge

The Whole Fucking Show!!! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao these fuckheads burying non stop.


----------



## Lok

RVD RVD RVD RVD!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf

RVD


----------



## NoyK

The Fourth Wall said:


> Imagine if Cena actually picked Khali? The outrage.


RIOT


----------



## Karma101

HHH is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Jean0987654321

ONE OF A KIND!!


----------



## King Gimp

RVD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swa9ga

Mr. Monday Night, Rob Van Dam!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D.

RVD!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

RV FUCKING D!


----------



## Domenico

ONE OF A KIND


----------



## CharliePrince

and to think we all forgot, RVD and Y2J hasn't happened yet!!

WHAT A NIGHT! WHAT A RAW!!


----------



## larrydavidcape

RVD 420 JUST SMOKED YOUR ASS


----------



## RetepAdam.

"Good luck on your future endeavors tonight."

Fucking Triple H. :lmao


----------



## Boba Fett

RVD !!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands

They need to have wardrobe create some sort of comedy two-man singlet that Ryback and RVD can wear together.


----------



## itsmadness

:HHH2


----------



## ACSplyt

Mr. Monday Night, ROB VAN DAM vs. Chris JeriGOAT right now. :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Black Jesus

WWE just loves to troll the internet fans. Fucking epic.


----------



## hazuki

So yeah Khali basically said pick me to face you at Summerslam, and Cena said he might pick you.


----------



## Brye

Hell yeah, Robbie V. Glad to have him back.


----------



## richyque

MR 0.5 rating RVD!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Shit. I forgot that in the midst of all this madness, WE STILL HAVE RVD/Y2J TO LOOK FORWARD TO.


----------



## WrestlinFan

TripleG said:


> So we already bullied the fuck out of Vickie and NOW we're going to bully Brad Maddox?
> 
> The McMahons are assholes.


ALL of them. Save Vince maybe.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot

One of a kind


----------



## ChickMagnet12

GOAT theme song.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

dat pop for rvd


----------



## 751161

RVD vs Jericho! :mark:


----------



## Cyon

That burial.

RVD vs Y2J next


----------



## Marv95

IZ DA BOOKERMAN YALL.

ONE OF A KINE!


----------



## Dark Church

There are people there who believe RVD hasn't wrestled in six years lol TNA.


----------



## Bushmaster

Man i missed this theme, so much better than his TNA crap theme :lol


----------



## Londrick

Only a matter of time before Bryan was introduced to the shovel.


----------



## Headliner

RVD vs Jericho. Sounds pretty good!


----------



## Sensesfail

Rob Van Dam!!!!!


----------



## Blueforce7

Wow, this RAW has been so good. What changed?


----------



## SP103

RVD showed no signs of being slow last night-Much unlike his 2 years in TNA. Pay more-Get more...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

In the total divas show, what they lack in quality they make up in quantity. 

Haitch giving Maddox the shovel for attempting to hug Steph. :HHH


----------



## Gaz.

RVD just high-fiving everybody :lol

Seems like such a cool guy.


----------



## Swa9ga

This match should be CRAAAAZY! Y2J vs RVD!


----------



## Karma101

Roberts been smoking some bud with RVD.


----------



## Omega_VIK

RVD vs. Y2J. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Aficionado

I'm betting Ryback gets involved in this match.


----------



## jackbhoy

RVD 4:20 says I just smoked your ass!


----------



## CGS

Good luck in your future endeavors tonight :lmao 

Great to see RVD back on Raw I gotta say


----------



## Buckley

RVD high-fiving Justin Roberts and the ref, oh lord :lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Seeing RVD vs. Y2J is giving me chills and nostalgia of the Ruthless Aggression ERA, which was pretty damn good imo.


----------



## bjnelson19705

TripleG said:


> So we already bullied the fuck out of Vickie and NOW we're going to bully Brad Maddox?
> 
> The McMahons are assholes.


Rich assholes. If they weren't rich they would just be assholes who nobody give a shit about.


----------



## connormurphy13

So....Game of Thrones crossover with Suits?

:lmao


----------



## Lok

Who slaps hands with the ref and ring announcer? RVD does. :lol


----------



## WrestlinFan

Love that high five to Justin Roberts. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx

Karma101 said:


> HHH is fucking hilarious.


He certainly thinks so.


----------



## Bullydully

This Raw man :mark:


----------



## IWasJustFrontin

Y2Jobber? :HHH2


----------



## Apex Predator

Cycloneon said:


> Good luck in your future endeavors
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was just a shovel joke. :HHH2


----------



## Lillyart_14

This should be a great match. Sit back and enjoy ladies and gentlemarks


----------



## TJC93

Cena won't pick Khali because... COULD HE LIFT HIM?!


----------



## ACSplyt

Gaz. said:


> RVD just high-fiving everybody :lol
> 
> Seems like such a cool guy.


RVD probably got high off a nickel bag hence the high five. :lol


----------



## NexS.E.S

Blueforce7 said:


> Wow, this RAW has been so good. What changed?


Maddox :clap


----------



## Emotion Blur

SoupBro said:


> Man i missed this theme, so much better than his TNA crap theme :lol


Kaitlyn's theme is better than RVD's TNA theme :lmao


----------



## Ray

This RAW is going great. Every segment had a purpose of some sort.


----------



## Stone Hot

NikkiSixx said:


> He certainly thinks so.


He certainly is


----------



## Dark Church

Cena picks Miz just to piss everyone off and ruin this night and the PPV. If they do that now I will hate myself.


----------



## Pacmanboi

Literally best show of the year.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

I just realized that I have been having fun for 2 and a half hours and I completely missed my Raw poop break.


----------



## Bryan D.

Summerslam is trending.

:vince


----------



## 2Intense

Saw this on twitter :

"Cena against entire roster in a gauntlet match #Cenaschoice"


This way he could bury the entire roster at once. :yum: :vince


----------



## Domenico

All these RVD weed jokes.

Feed me more.


----------



## checkcola

Dark Church said:


> Cena picks Miz just to piss everyone off and ruin this night and the PPV. If they do that now I will hate myself.


It does feel like Vince should be pushing for his own hand picked opponent


----------



## Londrick

Cena should pick Rock. Thrice in A Lifetime.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Omega_VIK said:


> RVD vs. Y2J. I'm looking forward to this.


You will see RVD better after smoking this.


----------



## King Gimp

Lok said:


> Who slaps hands with the ref and ring announcer? RVD does. :lol


I loved when he got in Roberts face at MITB. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Only RVD. (Y)


----------



## MisterPriceless

SP103 said:


> RVD showed no signs of being slow last night-Much unlike his 2 years in TNA. Pay more-Get more...


Pay more-get more. No wonder he was so high!


----------



## ACSplyt

This Raw has been solid and very consistent through out.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

I really wonder what RVDs been saying to Roberts last night and tonight


----------



## Dean/Moxley

TJC93 said:


> Cena won't pick Khali because... COULD HE LIFT HIM?!


He lifted Mark Henry, but I doubt Cena can lift up The Great Khali! :cole3


----------



## Duberry




----------



## Stone Hot

Jericho!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan

HHHs_Torn_Quad said:


> I just realized that I have been having fun for 2 and a half hours and I completely missed my Raw poop break.


You mean fap break AmIRight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guar

here we go! :hbk2


----------



## Alex DeLarge

JeriGOAT! :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands

I like how RVD's cultivating Heyman's hair as a sort of tribute.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Why2Jobber


----------



## RAB

Cena's Choice segment will blow that Brock vs Punk segment away.


----------



## Daiko

Spoilers for The Borgia's Season 4



Ezio Auditore appears


----------



## connormurphy13

Calling John Cena's pick right now:


----------



## y2j4lyf

HHHs_Torn_Quad said:


> I just realized that I have been having fun for 2 and a half hours and I completely missed my Raw poop break.


this


----------



## Lok

These two in a match together? This should be fun!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

Hopefully this will be fun


----------



## MECCA1

This match is gonna bring some much nostalgia back.. too bad it will more likely have a shitty finish


----------



## KatKayson

Quit being assholes to people exited about RVD just becasue you saw him in TNA the WWE style and TNA style are very different


----------



## Gene_Wilder

great RAW so far, no filler, and everything has been a hit. Brooklyn has been incredible. Hasn't felt like 3 hours at all..great pacing..this has been a great great great show.


----------



## Londrick

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I really wonder what RVDs been saying to Roberts last night and tonight


"Got any eye drops?"


----------



## KingLobos

Love that Jacket


----------



## RetepAdam.

TripleG said:


> So we already bullied the fuck out of Vickie and NOW we're going to bully Brad Maddox?
> 
> The McMahons are assholes.


Did someone say "bully"?


----------



## SP103

Who else is in the carpool with RVD, Swagger and Ryder back to the hotel?


----------



## Headliner

Crowd surprisingly quiet for Jericho.


----------



## Apex Predator

ACSplyt said:


> RVD probably got high off a nickel bag hence the high five. :lol


Rvd got a good pop. Glad to see him take his attire back from Ryback.


----------



## Stad

I legit thought that guy on the screen was walking behind Jericho for a second :lmao


----------



## Daiko

:mark: Suits mention on RAW now :mark: Oh my body is so damn ready!


----------



## KO Bossy

RAB said:


> Cena's Choice segment will blow that Brock vs Punk segment away.


As laughable as your belief is, why don't you wait and see the segment first?


----------



## y2j4lyf

RAB said:


> Cena's Choice segment will blow that Brock vs Punk segment away.


----------



## Evolution

I hope Cena picks Bo Dallas.


----------



## King Gimp

This is gonna be great. Great RAW so far. GREAT.


----------



## Black Jesus

Holy balls, it's 2002 all over again.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

DFUSCMAN said:


> Hopefully this will be fun


no fool. he got his entrance before commercial


----------



## KingLobos

I don't know who I want to win.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I really wonder what RVDs been saying to Roberts last night and tonight


Over a blunt it could be about any fucking thing.


----------



## finalnight

Raw of the Year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er

13 staples in RVD's head eh cole


----------



## birthday_massacre

Apex Predator said:


> Rvd got a good pop. Glad to see him take his attire back from Ryback.


Doesnt the same guy who does Rybacks attire do RVDs?


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Apex Predator said:


> Rvd got a good pop. Glad to see him take his attire back from Ryback.


I expect Ryback to have red eyes again.


----------



## TheWFEffect

It's 2003 all over again I'm loving it all that's missing is Jericho epic goatee.


----------



## ShaggyK

SP103 said:


> Who else is in the carpool with RVD, Swagger and Ryder back to the hotel?


Orton.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Headliner said:


> Crowd surprisingly quiet for Jericho.


Jericho going up against a personal fave.


----------



## NoyK

RVD looks like he hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Guar

:mark:


----------



## ACSplyt




----------



## connormurphy13

RVD and Jericho don't like each other in real life.


----------



## hanzou666

where is michael mcshittyfucky or ryback...this raw sucks ass

Bo Dallas will be cena's choice.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

connormurphy13 said:


> Calling John Cena's pick right now:


Who?


----------



## Domenico

You still got it chants.


----------



## CGS

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I really wonder what RVDs been saying to Roberts last night and tonight


Thats a nice tie :bryan


----------



## TJC93

'You still have it' because RVD hasn't wrestled for 7 years :troll


----------



## Dark Church

Hey WWE one of the best Raw's in a long time is happening. No Ryback, Miz or Sheamus appearance (hint, hint).


----------



## Sensesfail

Crowd: You still got it!

Me: Apparently you didn't watch him in TNA some months ago


----------



## Apex Predator

Headliner said:


> Crowd surprisingly quiet for Jericho.


Because they're more into RVD. Glad to see him back! Brooklyn we go hard!

"You still got it" Chants.


----------



## Bushmaster

You still got it :lmao these fuckers all probably thought he was retired the last few years


----------



## Emotion Blur

When is the last time a "you still got it" chant was used appropriately? Steamboat?


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> Cena's Choice segment will blow that Brock vs Punk segment away.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Correct me if I'm mistaken, but I think this is the first time RVD and Y2J have faced off since King of the Ring 2002.


----------



## Lillyart_14

ECW ECW ECW ECW ECW ECW ECW ECW


----------



## NikkiSixx

Mister Hands said:


> I like how RVD's cultivating Heyman's hair as a sort of tribute.


VAN HEYMANATOR


----------



## Swa9ga

E C Dub, E C Dub, E C Dub, E C Dub


----------



## sm0ked0gg

where were the you still got it chants in TNA lol


----------



## imonaplain

birthday_massacre said:


> Doesnt the same guy who does Rybacks attire do RVDs?


Yeah, infact Ryback got the guy from RVD himself, also got his blessing in the process


----------



## WWE

Dark Church said:


> Hey WWE one of the best Raw's in a long time is happening. No Ryback, Miz or Sheamus appearance (hint, hint).


I'd lol if their used in the spot after this match 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz

Why is Summerslam always at the Staples Centre?


----------



## Luchini

Where's the Dub' C Dub' chants for Jericho?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I really wonder what RVDs been saying to Roberts last night and tonight


Heeey whats up DOOOD?

/blem ass voice


----------



## TripleG

RVD looks like himself but half a step slower.


----------



## Boba Fett

ECW Chants :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

Loved them ECDub chants.


----------



## Stad

RVD hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## CGS

ColtofPersonality said:


> Who?


Guessing he's some NXT guy? Dunno tbh


----------



## Sensesfail

Dark Church said:


> No Ryback, Miz or Sheamus appearance (hint, hint).


just to let you know, that Miz & Ryback were both on the Superstars taping before Raw aired


----------



## Mister Hands

RVD's kind of a cunt.


----------



## Daiko

I'd giggle if Cena picked a Diva for the title match.


----------



## RKing85

Shit. Was really hoping RVD at Money in the Bank would be a one appearance deal. 

I have no interest in RVD in the WWE in 2013.


----------



## un_pretti_er

These two work great together (not surprising)


----------



## King Gimp

Lol. RVD is SOOOO much more motivated in WWE than TNA.


----------



## Evolution

Headliner said:


> Crowd surprisingly quiet for Jericho.


I wouldn't cheer a jobber either.


----------



## Sandow_hof

Rvd looks very rusty!


----------



## KatKayson

Evolution said:


> I hope Cena picks Bo Dallas.


Why would he do that makes no sense? Why would John Cena pick the toughest guy on the roster?


----------



## KuritaDavion

Sensesfail said:


> just to let you know, that Miz & Ryback were both on the Superstars taping before Raw aired


Well I can skip Superstars this week then.


----------



## Lillyart_14

I forgot RVD is a 6-time IC champ.


----------



## birthday_massacre

imonaplain said:


> Yeah, infact Ryback got the guy from RVD himself, also got his blessing in the process


Yeah Ryback asked RVD if it was ok, and RVD was like sure he wanted his friend to make money.


----------



## Lok

Lovin it!


----------



## Aficionado

RVD vs. Adrian Neville will be neat.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

ColtofPersonality said:


> Who?


What the hell is Eddie Guerrero hugging?


----------



## WrestlinFan

Emotion Blur said:


> When is the last time a "you still got it" chant was used appropriately? Steamboat?


I think. Steamboat did a damn fine job keeping up with Jericho's pace in that match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

I wonder if RVD still hates Jericho.


----------



## Omega_VIK

bjnelson19705 said:


> You will see RVD better after smoking this.


Well, it does help with seeing things more clearly.


----------



## TJC93




----------



## Bubba Chuck

ColtofPersonality said:


> Who?


Is that Mr. Game and Watch?


----------



## O Fenômeno

Fucking commercials man...

Did we really need HHH and Steph segment?


----------



## Prayer Police

RVD vs. Y2K?


----------



## y2j4lyf

CGS said:


> Guessing he's some NXT guy? Dunno tbh


You mean the next face of the WWE? Bo Dallas? :vince3


----------



## Domenico

I think Justin Roberts is RVD's new pot buddy.


----------



## Equilibrium

Mister Hands said:


> RVD's kind of a cunt.


Only when he's in TNA. Now that he's back in WWE he's awesome again.


----------



## Dark Church

Sensesfail said:


> just to let you know, that Miz & Ryback were both on the Superstars taping before Raw aired


Right where they belong.


----------



## Daiko

Lord Flvcko said:


> What the hell is Eddie Guerrero hugging?


Noob Saibot


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

King Gimp said:


> Lol. RVD is SOOOO much more motivated in WWE than TNA.


Can you blame him bro? 

Not a lot of people are gonna be motivated performing in front of 8 people.


----------



## richyque

Sandow_hof said:


> Rvd looks very rusty!


Thats about the effort he gave in tna.... on a good day. The worst is yet to come.


----------



## Algernon

Crowd: Oh yeah we love both these guys

Y2J Y2J Y2J

:jericho


----------



## JerseyScottie

rvd looking winded 5 minutes into the match


----------



## Sensesfail

Daiko said:


> I'd giggle if Cena picked a Diva for the title match.


John Cena vs Nikki Bella in a live sex celebration at Summerslam in LA for the WWE Championship :lmao


----------



## Headliner

Evolution said:


> I wouldn't cheer a jobber either.


Yeah it's a shame how they're booking him. I'm guessing he loses clean to RVD.


----------



## birthday_massacre

was that Nathan Fillion in the new percy movie?


----------



## RetepAdam.

CGS said:


> Guessing he's some NXT guy? Dunno tbh


You don't recognize Noob Saibot?


----------



## Cyon

King Gimp said:


> Lol. RVD is SOOOO much more motivated in WWE than TNA.


Money is a very powerful motivator.


----------



## Guar

:mark: :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er

Lord Flvcko said:


> What the hell is Eddie Guerrero hugging?


Krispen Wah


----------



## connormurphy13

Cena's cutting a promo about how he knows exactly who is gonna face him at Summerslam...it's just he's not present at the event tonight. So coming to you via satellite:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

KuritaDavion said:


> Well I can skip Superstars this week then.


Ryback demoted to Superstars after being passed the torch from Cena?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

bjnelson19705 said:


> You will see RVD better after smoking this.


WHAT IS THAT? Looks like shit. :jay


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dark Church said:


> Right where they belong.


And should stay.


----------



## Boba Fett

Dark Church said:


> Right where they belong.


Exactly !!!!!


----------



## Blueforce7

Evolution said:


> I wouldn't cheer a jobber either.


They're quiet for Jericho? Are we watching the same show?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Who'd thunk that in 2013 we would still be seeing Chris Jericho and Rob Van Dam one on one matches?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

This is basically the same shit as TNA but nope, it'll get a pass


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Sensesfail said:


> John Cena vs Nikki Bella in a live sex celebration at Summerslam in LA for the WWE Championship :lmao


Well, he did say he could wrestle one of the bella twins.


----------



## Sensesfail

RetepAdam. said:


> You don't recognize Noob Saibot?


:lmao


----------



## KingLobos

RVD looks like he needs another hit from the bong


----------



## dougnums

King Gimp said:


> Lol. RVD is SOOOO much more motivated in WWE than TNA.


Money will do that to ya


----------



## Dean/Moxley

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Can you blame him bro?
> 
> Not a lot of people are gonna be motivated performing in front of no people.


Fixed.


----------



## KuritaDavion

JerseyScottie said:


> rvd looking winded 5 minutes into the match


VINTAGE RVD!


----------



## Apex Predator

RetepAdam. said:


> I wonder if RVD still hates Jericho.


No that's Bret Hart. :vince


----------



## Waffelz

Sheamus isn't on RAW tonight, thankfully. I bet Ryback is in the next segment though


----------



## King Gimp

RKing85 said:


> Shit. Was really hoping RVD at Money in the Bank would be a one appearance deal.
> 
> I have no interest in RVD in the WWE in 2013.


Then don't watch RAW when he is on. Simple.


----------



## Guy LeDouche

Daiko said:


> Noob Saibot


----------



## Dean/Moxley

dougnums said:


> Money will do that to ya


----------



## dougnums

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Well, he did say he could wrestle one of the bella twins.


Please no. He already does that every night


----------



## KatKayson

Blueforce7 said:


> They're quiet for Jericho? Are we watching the same show?


To be fair during his entrance they were very quiet. 
which is probably when that post was made.


----------



## RAB

KO Bossy said:


> As laughable as your belief is, why don't you wait and see the segment first?


Because I don't have to. Simple as that.



y2j4lyf said:


>





Xevoz said:


>


We'll see.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Is this the first mention of the wwe app>
this really is the best raw of this year


----------



## hitmanclarke

I wonder if RVD misses calling Hulk Hogan boss.


----------



## Algernon

I wonder if Kurt Angle has still got it? :kurt

He hasn't wrestled in 7 years :troll


----------



## Daiko

Bo Dallas vs Wes Brisco vs Garrett Bischoff for the TNA & WWE Titles. Match of the Century.


----------



## TripleG

What the hell did RVD just do there?


----------



## Londrick

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Maelstrom21

Can't wait for Cena to pick the Shield in a handicapped match for Summerslam and beat all 3 with the STF.

You know, because of the heat someone in the Shield has.

Cena has to pick Bryan. That last segment has a lot to live up to after Punk-Heyman-Lesnar.


----------



## Bryan D.

DA HELL WAS THAT?


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Jericho feels like a heel in this match, no idea why, just feels weird because it's face vs face.


----------



## KuritaDavion

The hell was that?


----------



## richyque

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> This is basically the same shit as TNA but nope, it'll get a pass


I agree, but don't say it too much. Were in wwe's bubble here.


----------



## VGooBUG

RVD is soo fucking gassed what the hell was that


----------



## y2j4lyf

Waffelz said:


> Sheamus isn't on RAW tonight, thankfully. I bet Ryback is in the next segment though


Vote on the WWE App who Rybitch hugs next :cole3


----------



## Waffelz

Nice selling there.


----------



## WWE

Lolvd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KatKayson

dougnums said:


> Money will do that to ya


Or it's because in WWE he's not allowed to smoke before matches.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:lmao RVD SELL.


----------



## Headliner

I love the ring generals in here who say RVD is gassed. How ya'll know? Jericho's been on the offense for minutes.


----------



## kakashi101

Wow RVD is really out of shape


----------



## himwaetheface

RVD on his meds before this match, trying to fly through turnbuckles.


----------



## King Gimp

I think I will download that stupid APP.


----------



## Londrick

Algernon said:


> I wonder if Kurt Angle has still got it? :kurt
> 
> He hasn't wrestled in 7 years :troll


Maybe he'll come out of retirement for one last run.


----------



## KingLobos

RVD looking sloppy and winded. And you can't say it's rust. He's been wrestling since he left WWE.


----------



## Swa9ga

Still can't believe we have RVD/Jericho on Raw in 2013


----------



## Apex Predator

Cole needs to shut up about the WWE App. Rvd looks so lost.


----------



## ACSplyt

Algernon said:


> I wonder if Kurt Angle has still got it? :kurt
> 
> He hasn't wrestled in 7 years :troll


----------



## Marv95

Shoving twitter down everybody's throat again...


----------



## Evilerk

Cena to pick his greatest challange...Cena..

Summer Slam

Cena Vs. Cena

Who will overcome the odds...


----------



## birthday_massacre

RVD looks really good


----------



## ToddTheBod

RVD is gassed, a little surprised..

I have really enjoyed RAW overall.


----------



## TJC93




----------



## WrestlinFan

connormurphy13 said:


> Cena's cutting a promo about how he knows exactly who is gonna face him at Summerslam...it's just he's not present at the event tonight. So coming to you via satellite:


"The Tuesday Night Delight" Bo Dallas.

Just kidding. Don't want to start that shit again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duberry

Time for a spliff break.


----------



## ABrown

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WHAT IS THAT? Looks like shit. :jay












r u serious?


----------



## Brye

Headliner said:


> I love the ring generals in here who say RVD is gassed. How ya'll know? Jericho's been on the offense for minutes.


:lmao Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bryan D.

Orton's cashing in today. Calling it now.

rton2


----------



## connormurphy13

ACSplyt said:


>


The real GOATS!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Is it true that Jericho and Van Dam don't get along?


----------



## Bullydully

Commentators need to liven the fuck up.


----------



## Stad

Pretty damn good match tbh


----------



## Ray

RVD with the triangle :lol

And :jericho going all Rampage on RVD.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Boy that was an awkward sequence.


----------



## Emotion Blur

bjnelson19705 said:


> Is it true that Jericho and Van Dam don't get along?


They're wrestling like it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Headliner said:


> I love the ring generals in here who say RVD is gassed. How ya'll know? Jericho's been on the offense for minutes.


Because they've seen RVD's matches in TNA and know how he looks when he gets gassed and how often it happens.


----------



## Sensesfail

This Is Awesome chants


----------



## Mister Hands

This match is a mess. I don't know who to blame. They've both been underwhelming of late.

I guess I blame the bookers.

Writers.


----------



## Swa9ga

Tell 'em Brooklyn, this is AWESOME!


----------



## TJC93

ACSplyt said:


>


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Sensesfail said:


> John Cena vs Nikki Bella in a live sex celebration at Summerslam in LA for the WWE Championship :lmao


Cena wins.


----------



## Equilibrium

KuritaDavion said:


> Boy that was an awkward sequence.


BUT THIS IS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## finalnight

Sensesfail said:


> This Is Awesome chants


This crowd is overdoing it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo

King must have his hearing aids in today. He's actually referencing the real crowd chants.


----------



## RetepAdam.

"THIS IS AWE-SOME!" ("THE-OR-ET-IC-ALLY!")


----------



## Bryan D.

GOAT MATCH!


----------



## un_pretti_er

I'm loving this match


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

MOONSAULT.


----------



## Stad

:mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

Holy fuck!


----------



## WWE

How does that get an ecw chant? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz

Awesome :mark:


----------



## kakashi101

Poor Jericho, he's had to carry Punk, Ryback and now RVD 3 matches in a row


----------



## Hypno

Nice move by RVD, beautiful moonsault.


----------



## CharliePrince

RVD IS NUTS

holy crap

don't kill yourself RVD

damn


----------



## Gaz.

Van Dam looks perfectly fine to me.


----------



## RiverFenix

This isn't awesome, RVD botches more than Sin Cara! Holy hell...


----------



## sm0ked0gg

2 breaks in one match??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RVD is so winded!

As he does a moonsault from the apron to the floor.

:lmao


----------



## chargebeam

Raw is fucking fun tonight.


----------



## WrestlinFan

Don't ever fucking do that again RVD. I don't want to see a man paralyze himself on live tv.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddTheBod

RVD is looking super tired. I dig the spots these two are_ trying_ to pull off.


----------



## Choke2Death

Another commercial break? Dammit.


----------



## Luchini

Lord Flvcko said:


> What the hell is Eddie Guerrero hugging?


Steve Richards.tunga3


----------



## Darth Sidious

These two don't have great chemistry.


----------



## NoyK

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This isn't awesome, RVD botches more than Sin Cara! Holy hell...


:kobe


----------



## Brye

Moonsault spot is awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cycloneon said:


> How does that get an ecw chant?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because it's RVD.


----------



## SpeedStick

"Where was all this in the last 4 years" -- Dixie Carter


----------



## O Fenômeno

??????????????????????


ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL.


----------



## Con27

:mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley

TJC93 said:


>


----------



## Omega_VIK

This has been good so far.


----------



## Bryan D.

Damn, another commercial break. Enough is enough.


----------



## Palahniuk

SJFC said:


> Time for a spliff break.


Ask Rab he's got plenty judgin by his posts


----------



## Apex Predator

Cycloneon said:


> How does that get an ecw chant?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He is ECW and fans remember his moves.


----------



## Domenico

Fuck every single one of you claiming that RVD is gassed, lost his touch or that he botches.

He's still one of a kind.


----------



## Lillyart_14

This match is going from good to sloppy every ten seconds.


----------



## Swa9ga

Too many fucking commercials, damn


----------



## Bullydully

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This isn't awesome, RVD botches more than Sin Cara! Holy hell...


He hasn't botched once in this match?


----------



## ACSplyt

TJC93 said:


>


GOOD TIMES


----------



## Waffelz

These Bork and Angle gifs


----------



## Karma101

People still whining about RVD when he hasn't done anything wrong yet fpalm


----------



## VGooBUG

rvd tries so hard to look young with his moonsault but you can tell he is exhausted


----------



## himwaetheface

Did i see RVD struggle off an irish whip?


----------



## dougnums

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Because they've seen RVD's matches in TNA and know how he looks when he gets gassed and how often it happens.


Yeah right. 

The only time anyone's ever going to see those matches (if they even exist, anyway) is if Vince buys TNA and advertises 'best of tna' DVDs on RAW. Like he still does with WCW.


----------



## Arcade

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Because they've seen RVD's matches in TNA and know how he looks when he gets gassed and how often it happens.


Doesn't look gassed so far.


----------



## Brye

Bullydully said:


> He hasn't botched once in this match?


Trust me, this forum will tell you if there's a botch. Sometimes I think that's the only part they focus on.

24 minute classic. But there was a botch at 17:34 so DUD. Orton's dropkick hit Cena's arm but Cena held his head after. Totally unrealistic.


----------



## ShadowCat

It's impossible to get into RAW with so many commercials, I'm done.


----------



## TJC93

Dean/Moxley said:


>


----------



## connormurphy13

Dean/Moxley said:


>


----------



## birthday_massacre

Lord Flvcko said:


> What the hell is Eddie Guerrero hugging?


itsw just him and his shadow


----------



## O Fenômeno

Domenico said:


> Fuck every single one of you claiming that RVD is gassed, lost his touch or that he botches.
> 
> He's still one of a kind.


Agreed....

Who cares if he is gassed....Rock was gassed as fuck and was in a lame WM main event.


----------



## CGS

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Cena wins.


:cena5


----------



## Waffelz

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8atbe_brock-lesnar-kurt-angle-funny-momen_sport#.UeS0AY1J6dA


----------



## Bryan D.




----------



## Amber B

I missed the last 20 minutes thanks to watching got damn Anderson Cooper. 
I'm going to assume Punk and Heyman didn't make up.


----------



## Swa9ga

Can't believe he still has the Moonsault in him


----------



## EmbassyForever

Brye said:


> Trust me, this forum will tell you if there's a botch. Sometimes I think that's the only part they focus on.
> 
> 24 minute classic. But there was a botch at 17:34 so DUD. Orton's dropkick hit Cena's arm but Cena held his head after. Totally unrealistic.


This! This is why I barely read in this horrific section.


----------



## Sensesfail

birthday_massacre said:


> itsw just him and his shadow


i agree with whoever said Noob Saibot


----------



## birthday_massacre

ShadowCat said:


> It's impossible to get into RAW with so many commercials, I'm done.


yeah why is there never ads during matches no one cares about like tubs of goo or the usos, or a divas match


----------



## TripleG

RVD looks a little gassed.


----------



## KingLobos

RVD needs a respirator haha


----------



## Algernon

Yeah RVD has a lost a step but I dont care. He's stil fun to watch unlike Dwayne The Roid Johnson.


----------



## Mister Hands

I don't know if it says more about Jericho's waning popularity (is it waning? Or am I just extra jaded?)or just his personal preferences, but he does kind of default to the heel role in any face v face match.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Bryan D. said:


>


----------



## TJC93

Bryan D. said:


>


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Dean/Moxley said:


>


:drake3


----------



## Bryan D.

RVD's selling :lol


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## Headliner

Damn Jericho is kinda being annoying.


----------



## ACSplyt




----------



## ToddTheBod

RVD is bound to have a heart attack..


----------



## Snothlisberger

honestly jericho looks gassed as hell


----------



## Amber B

This needs Fonzie.


----------



## King Gimp

PERFECT rolling thunder.


----------



## Cyon

That Rolling Thunder was nice.


----------



## 751161

This is awesome IMO. :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge

Algernon said:


> Yeah RVD has a lost a step but I dont care. He's stil fun to watch unlike Dwayne The Roid Johnson.


I agree with this.


----------



## finalnight

Bryan D. said:


> RVD's selling :lol


RVD is about to pass out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK

ShadowCat said:


> It's impossible to get into RAW with so many commercials, I'm done.


It's always 15 commercial, 5 per hour. Just get used to it, I have.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mister Hands said:


> I don't know if it says more about Jericho's waning popularity (is it waning? Or am I just extra jaded?)or just his personal preferences, but he does kind of default to the heel role in any face v face match.


its hard to get invest in jericho when he loses 90% of his matches now


----------



## un_pretti_er

headstand :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

This match has been so fucking disappointing so far. That crowd is just waiting to react, but they're not giving them anything to react to!


----------



## Black Jesus

:jerichoCOME ON BABY!:jericho


----------



## GREEK FREAK

He might be gassed but he's the oldest guy on the roster that does shit like this though


----------



## bjnelson19705

Damn.


----------



## Aficionado

Man, it's tough to be civil in a forum full of ignorant children. And yet, here I am enjoying this match for what it is.


----------



## Headliner

RVD always sold the DDT the best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Perfect selling on that rollover DDT by RVD.


----------



## Brye

RVD tries to kill himself every time he gets DDTd.


----------



## Lok

Lovin' this.


----------



## himwaetheface

If you think RVD is doing a great job then you're lying to yourself


----------



## Emotion Blur

Are they playing ADR/Miz on the tron or something? The crowd is dead silent.


----------



## Apex Predator

Fans asking is this 2002? :lol


----------



## Swa9ga

There's the rolling thunder


----------



## TJC93




----------



## Quintana

Enjoying the match but the pace is a little slow, feels like they're not sure what to do with each other.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Amber B said:


> I missed the last 20 minutes thanks to watching got damn Anderson Cooper.
> I'm going to assume Punk and Heyman didn't make up.


:lol

the promo was :yum:


----------



## Amber B

Dat ass strength.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Dean/Moxley said:


>


~MEMORIES~


----------



## birthday_massacre

did RVD pop a staple


----------



## Domenico

Looks like RVD'S gash is open.


----------



## finalnight

RVD is busted open again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz

Quite a long match, this.


----------



## King Gimp

RVD's injury opened up.


----------



## NoyK

RVD's wound re-opened, damn


----------



## WrestlinFan

What the fuck is up with the fake tweets? You don't have to control and manipulate every single fucking aspect of EVERY thing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt

WE IN BROOKLYN, NEW YORK BABY...
EASTSIDE!!


----------



## Swa9ga

A lot of blood tonight! #MaddoxERA!!!


----------



## Bryan D.

MOTY right here.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Man this is a great match


----------



## dougnums

Emotion Blur said:


> Are they playing ADR/Miz on the tron or something? The crowd is dead silent.


Yeah right. Try to listen for the 'this is awesome' chants. Along with the cheers and such.


----------



## Ray

Men their age should really not be working this type of style :lol


----------



## Headliner

I always love the way RVD does the split leg moonsault.


----------



## O Fenômeno

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This match has been so fucking disappointing so far. That crowd is just waiting to react, but they're not giving them anything to react to!


:HHH2


----------



## ToddTheBod

I can't remember the last time RAW has three 15+ min matches..

This is awesome, based on that.


----------



## CharliePrince

not gonna lie, not a fan of rvd or y2j but this has been a great rasslin match

 those who love rasslin must like this right now or i dunno


----------



## bjnelson19705

This would have been a great match at Summerslam. But this is alot better.


----------



## birthday_massacre

in a matter of minutes cole
way to give away an ending to a match


----------



## VGooBUG

this match is ackward


----------



## ACSplyt

This is seriously a great match though.


----------



## nikola123

Will Cena have the time to make his pick lol xD


----------



## Stad

Holy shit! :mark:


----------



## sickofcena

So is there 10 mins of raw left?


----------



## un_pretti_er

This match WOW

:mark:


----------



## Sensesfail

what a top rope flip by RVD


----------



## King Gimp

FUCK!!!!!!


----------



## XxMetsxX

OK WOW


----------



## Brye

Enjoying the hell outta this match. So much fun.


----------



## TJC93

So when is somebody going to tell them RAW finishes in like 20 minutes?


----------



## Kabraxal

Are we actually getting three good long matches


----------



## finalnight

Business is picking up!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG

OK, that was really cool.


----------



## Cyon

Damn that was great!


----------



## Headliner

Damn I haven't seen RVD do that in years.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

holy fuck RVD IS AWESOME


----------



## Darth Sidious

FUCK. Amazing from RVD.


----------



## Algernon

Realistically this might be the last time these two face each other. So glad theyre making it count.


----------



## Swa9ga

Oh shit, what a move by RVD...great fucking match!


----------



## Y2-Jerk

Actually fell asleep and just woke up 5 minutes ago so far relly enjoying this match


----------



## Waffelz

RVD :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13

TJC93 said:


>


----------



## Bushmaster

Great match, why does RVD look so much better in WWE than TNA.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

THAT IS NOT THE LIONTAMER COLE


----------



## GREEK FREAK

RVD better not tap out


----------



## Apex Predator

I'm loving this match! Don't tap!


----------



## y2j4lyf

Loving this match


----------



## Con27

This is a great match


----------



## bjnelson19705

Close the show after this. This is great.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Liontamer style really?


----------



## Amber B

Bryan D. said:


> MOTY right here.














Dat Hardy shout out.


----------



## Lillyart_14

This has turned into a Pretty good match actually.


----------



## CharliePrince

as a wrestling match, i'm sold

this is amazing right now

honest to goodness this RAW has had it all.. epic promo's, great segments, awesome wrestling matches..

just sad Cena has to close it out but oh well -.-

this RAW has been fantastic


----------



## Irish Jet

Great fucking match.


----------



## thegame2432

don't care what anyone says these two guys can still put on an entertaining match


----------



## ShadowCat

NoyK said:


> It's always 15 commercial, 5 per hour. Just get used to it, I have.


When you take into account there constant App, Tout etc plugs the whole show is a giant commercial. I will never get used to it, Gonna stick to watching the good segments on YouTube from now on.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

This match is awesome :mark: :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

ToddTheBod said:


> I can't remember the last time RAW has three 15+ min matches..
> 
> This is awesome, based on that.


this is the maddox era


----------



## Quintana

VGooBUG said:


> this match is ackward


This right here is how I feel, and I love both of these guys.


----------



## Snothlisberger

Half the forum says this is awful and half says its GOAT. I can't decide. Weird match, and weird pace


----------



## SP103

did he blade or did one of his hair plugs come loose?


----------



## Arrogant Mog

hes bleeding


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Can we get a WHOLE F'N SHOW chant? Damn.


----------



## King Gimp

YES!


----------



## Stad

Amazing match!


----------



## chargebeam

Awesome 5-Star Frog Splash!


----------



## ACSplyt

Five Star Frog Splash!!! RVD WINS!


----------



## Palahniuk

Beautiful splash


----------



## O Fenômeno

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

AMAZING MATCH.


----------



## TripleG

Good match there.


----------



## Black Jesus

DAT FIVE STAR


----------



## Hera

That match...... :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Gaz.

Dat Frogsplash!!! :mark:


----------



## Brye

ShadowCat said:


> When you take into account there constant App, Tout etc plugs the whole show is a giant commercial. I will never get used to it, Gonna stick to watching the good segments on YouTube from now on.


Where the hell are you seeing Tout ads these days?

That wasn't the cleanest match ever, but my god it was fun.


----------



## y2j4lyf

Now THERE'S the 5 star frog splash!


----------



## Lok

LOVED it!


----------



## NexS.E.S

Great match


----------



## un_pretti_er

WOW what a 5*

F all those who said RVD lost it


----------



## Swa9ga

Shit, what a fucking match!


----------



## Daiko

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Awesome match.

So much for RVD being gassed.


----------



## Billy Kidman

Yep. They still got it.


----------



## Guar

HOLY FUCKING SHIT WHAT A MATCH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN

that was so much fun


----------



## CharliePrince

the devil is in the details folks..

you notice EVERY MOVE from the simplest kick gets a pop from the crowd?!

AMAZING MATCH!! 

I am simply all :clap

5* match right there

this RAW's been better than the PPV! hell better than past ppv's!


----------



## Waffelz

Beautiful frog splash.


----------



## Hypno

Good match, nice to see RVD can still go. Some awkward spots, but still was a good main event.


----------



## Headliner

Good match. Fuck the haters. You're never satisfied.


----------



## RetepAdam.

ShadowCat said:


> It's impossible to get into RAW with so many commercials, I'm done.


The main reason I'll never be able to enjoy current RAW as much as Attitude Era raw is because of all the commercial breaks that disrupt the flow. Shit, they even interrupt matches.

You'd never have seen that back in the day.


----------



## Amber B

Oh Cole :lmao


----------



## Karma101

:clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

What a match for men their age. :clap


----------



## NoyK

EPIC 5-star :mark:

Great match between these two. Amazing to think they're both on their 40's.


----------



## Choke2Death

Jericho jobbing again? I shouldn't be surprised anymore.

Anyways, pretty good match. RVD hasn't lost it like we were told by all those proud to let us know they watch TNA.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

That 5 Star Frog Splash was fucking sick. Much better than last nights.


----------



## Cyon

YES! Five Star Frog Splash! That was very nice.


----------



## King Gimp

5 STAR FROG SPLASH! GREAT MATCH!


----------



## WrestlinFan

"Does anyone get any higher".

Has to be a rib.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick

Cena music


----------



## The Rock Obama

no one gets higher than RVD


----------



## Irish Jet

"Does anyone get any higher"

:lmao

But yeah. Brilliant match. Great show.


----------



## izzie

End the RAW now.
Beautiful.


----------



## Iruleall15

fuck it... Give RVD the WWE championship now


----------



## Bryan D.

Potential MOTY. Crazy match. I'm loving this show.


----------



## bjnelson19705

birthday_massacre said:


> this is the maddox era


I think I'm going to like this. You stop the censoring and I'm satisfied.


----------



## Rvp20

Cole "does anyone get any higher"


----------



## Bushmaster

What a match, Jericho even putting over Legends too. :clap Love how some of these guys are showing their wounds from last night, it just adds to how brutal MITB matches are.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Did cole just say that?


----------



## KO Bossy

Does anyone get higher than the Five-Star Frog Stash? Hmm...


----------



## Allur

That was a fucking awesome match.


----------



## finalnight

Does anyone get any higher Lawler? No they don't.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Messiah

THE WHOLE F'N SHOW!!

lol Cole: "King does anyone get any higher?"


----------



## TJC93

Laughing at everybody that said RVD would be complete shit when he came back.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Moneys worth nuf said that crowd got a riot.


----------



## ShadowCat

Typical RVD & Jericho putting the entire roster (Besides Danial Bryan) to shame.


----------



## XxMetsxX

FLAWLESS 5 STAR.....LANDING YES AIR YES AHHHHHHHHHH 3RD MARK IN 1 RAW


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

those damn wwe cameras, I wouldve never noticed RVD was going bald or whatevers going on up there

that was a good match. proud two legends pulled it off tonight


----------



## Oscirus

I'd be shocked if Cena picks anybody other then the rock


----------



## WWE

#THEDECISION

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz

Fun great match. And the haters said he's lost it. Sure he's not as fresh but he's still got it. RVD :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod

"Does anyone get higher says?" asks Michael Cole.


----------



## JohnnyC55

That was a great match


----------



## hitmanclarke

Now that was a 5 star frog flash.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

Does anyone get any higher? :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf

I really hope they have a rematch at SS


----------



## Evolution

"Does anyone get any higher?!"

:cole1


----------



## Y2J Problem

Bit sloppy at times, but was a fun match. Perfect frog splash as well.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

what a performance


----------



## Apex Predator

The guys back stage take notes. Busted open and all. What a performance. I knew he had it in him. :vince


----------



## Lillyart_14

Match was fairly damp at the start but it got better and better. Great ending with the 5 star too.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Cole just said asked anyone get any higher?

RVD is on the task.


----------



## HHHGame78

:cole3 "Does anyone get any higher?" :ambrose2


----------



## ACSplyt




----------



## gaz0301

To anyone complaining about the splash last night, is your mind now at ease?


----------



## Darth Sidious

I can't decide if this match was good or bad, lol. They didn't seem to gel well but some of the spots were superb.


----------



## the fox

is this the same rvd we saw at that indie wrestling company the last 6 years?


----------



## Nicain

Cole laughed when he said no one gets higher....than the five star splash.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Is there an obvious pick here? It's late and my brain isn't fully functional.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Now just forget that the next 15-20 min of raw actually happened.

PS- I would love for Cena to prove me wrong.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Awkward in spots but I enjoyed the hell out of that match.


----------



## O Fenômeno

RVD deserves a nice fat joint after this...


----------



## Shaddw

Great match!!!


----------



## charlesxo

Beautiful 5 Star Frog Splash. :mark:


----------



## Domenico

I think RVD proved all the doubters wrong. 9/10 match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Picture perfect 5 star frog splash


----------



## MECCA1

Rvd and jericho showing these scrubs how a main event is performed. .


----------



## Evilerk

Does anyone get higher then RVD..I see what you did there King


----------



## birthday_massacre

that is a 4 star match out of 5, a few botches but for RVDs first real match back, he did a very good job.


----------



## Bryan D.

Orton cashes in and this is GOAT Raw right there.


----------



## Black Jesus

Watch WWE troll the internet by not picking Bryan


----------



## Moustache

That match certainly proved that RVD has a little something left in the tank. Top 5 TVMOTY at this point.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

ToddTheBod said:


> "Does anyone get higher says?" asks Michael Cole.


Evan Bourne and Jack Swagger perhaps


----------



## Daiko

5 Star Frog Stash


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Cena gonna choose Brodus Clay!


----------



## Brown Hippy

Hope John Cena chooses El Dandy


----------



## connormurphy13




----------



## KingLobos

PPV quality match


----------



## un_pretti_er

The Ratman said:


> That 5 Star Frog Splash was fucking sick. Much better than last nights.


You expected him to physically jump off a 15 foot ladder that is swinging back and forth? Come on.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

He's lazy, they said.

He's washed up, they said.

He phones it in, they said.

He can no longer perform at a high level, they said.




Well, what the fuck can they say about what we just saw???


----------



## Pongo

i'm enjoying every fucking segment


----------



## Brye

This has been a fantastic Raw. (Y)


----------



## kokepepsi

LOL at the RVD haters where they at now?


----------



## Joel Anthony

I probably don't watch nearly as much RAW as one should to make a statement like this but that's one of the best matches I've seen on Monday Night in a while. Punk vs D-Bry a while back comes to mind but again I don't watch as much as I used to. 

It was slow at times, but shit, two 40 years old still going strong and tearing the place down.


----------



## SubZero3:16

That Summerslam song is awful.


----------



## Sensesfail

y2j4lyf said:


> I really hope they have a rematch at SS


Jericho is supposed to be touring with Fozzy before Summerslam


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

RVD's gonna have to get more stitches.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Evilerk said:


> Does anyone get higher then RVD..I see what you did there King


I caught that too lol


----------



## TJC93

HHHGame78 said:


> :cole3 "Does anyone get any higher?" :ambrose2


----------



## THANOS

I was wrong about RVD, he's been so damn impressive and is showing that gimmick matches aren't needed for him to still be able to go!!


----------



## Londrick

Can't wait for the promos filled with weed references.


----------



## RAB

Here comes the GOAT segment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cena will choose Rio and unify the titles. :cena3


----------



## Arcade

Match delivered as expected.


----------



## Con27

Amazing match, nothing wrong with RVD either


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

So good to have RVD back


----------



## finalnight

The Decision. Cena is taking his talents to South Beach to fight the Rock.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre

Evilerk said:


> Does anyone get higher then RVD..I see what you did there King


We need an RVD vs Evan Borne match to see who can get higher


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Bryan D. said:


> Potential MOTY. Crazy match. I'm loving this show.


Are you high? Ziggler vs Del Rio was a way better match that this was and even that wasn't a MOTY contender. Sometimes I feel i'm watching a different show to some people. This was a good match, nothing more and nothing less, a good tv match, lets not go nuts, geez.


----------



## Swa9ga

The old guys can still put on a show. Take notes locker room :steebiej ositivity


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Fresh Dougie said:


> He's lazy, they said.
> 
> He's washed up, they said.
> 
> He phones it in, they said.
> 
> He can no longer perform at a high level, they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what the fuck can they say about what we just saw???


It's the TNA Syndrome, Christian was the same way.


----------



## Pongo

Brye said:


> This has been a fantastic Raw. (Y)


i'm convinced it's the best of the year, there are so many storylines i'm interest in


----------



## y2j4lyf

Sensesfail said:


> Jericho is supposed to be touring with Fozzy before Summerslam


:cuss:

The Raw opening was bad, and the ending is gonna be bad. But the rest has been GREAT. So to whoever wrote this Raw, I love you.


----------



## YoungGun_UK

RAW's been awesome tonight. little more consistency would be nice but since Payback the product has been in good shape.


----------



## Allur

RAB said:


> Here comes the GOAT segment.


You're trying too hard. unk2


----------



## WrestlingOracle

That surprised me right there. Despite the two's similar experience in the company and good working ability between the two, they have never really clicked aside from KOTR 2002. That was an great tv match right there. What a hell of a raw tonight one of the best all around in a long time


----------



## Daiko

Show after Payback - Awesome
Show after MitB - Awesome
Roll on Summerslam!!


----------



## Emotion Blur

Fresh Dougie said:


> He's lazy, they said.
> 
> He's washed up, they said.
> 
> He phones it in, they said.
> 
> He can no longer perform at a high level, they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what the fuck can they say about what we just saw???


I missed The Rock in that match?


----------



## RiverFenix

Jericho is overdoing this jobbing on his way out stuff. He has basically zero rub to give anymore.


----------



## Quintana

In 24 hours RVD has outdone anything he did in TNA.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Oscirus said:


> I'd be shocked if Cena picks anybody other then the rock


:lmao

if this happens then I'll do this:


----------



## himwaetheface

Hornswoggle vs John Cena, summerslam Main Event, calling it now


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

Yep. That was a good ass match.


----------



## HHHGame78

un_pretti_er said:


> You expected him to physically jump off a 15 foot ladder that is swinging back and forth? Come on.


Exactly, he tried that once, and it kicked out from under him and he almost broke his neck.


----------



## Waffelz

Lets see how Cena does with the ratings now that we're going into overtime. I'm expecting over 3.1 rating tonight.


----------



## Dean/Moxley

RAB said:


> Here comes the WOAT segment.


:cena3


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

John Cena will choose himself


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Phantomdreamer said:


> Are you high? Ziggler vs Del Rio was a way better match that this was and even that wasn't a MOTY contender. Sometimes I feel i'm watching a different show to some people. This was a good match, nothing more and nothing less, a good tv match, lets not go nuts, geez.


Zigglers Shit.


----------



## Black_Power

Fresh Dougie said:


> He's lazy, they said.
> 
> He's washed up, they said.
> 
> He phones it in, they said.
> 
> He can no longer perform at a high level, they said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what the fuck can they say about what we just saw???


My only complaint is that it ended.


----------



## Amber B

I still just don't care to see RVD in anything other than a novelty, nostalgic role. If he twerks with Big E and stays out of title matches, I won't bitch but if homeboy starts becoming a number one contender and wins titles, it'll rub me the wrong way. Let him be a Y2J once he goes back on tour.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

RAB said:


> Here comes the GOAT segment.


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

Cena will chose Bryan and either Maddox or Vince veto it and pick Ryback.


----------



## Bryan D.

Let's get ready for Cena/Rock at Summerslam.


----------



## B. [R]

Of course some of you shithead will find fault with that match, Jericho vs. RVD was fucking great. One of the better matches taken place this year...


----------



## Emotion Blur

I will laugh for a week straight if Cena picks The Rock.


----------



## Sensesfail

himwaetheface said:


> Hornswoggle vs John Cena, summerslam Main Event, calling it now


Horny will clearly win the WWE title with the Tadpole Splash


----------



## ACSplyt

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> if this happens then I'll do this:


----------



## Green Light

I choose....THE ROCK!


----------



## Cyon

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> John Cena will choose himself


Time for Juan Cena.


----------



## RiverFenix

Maddox is going to block Cena from picking Bryan - that much was set up by HHH and Steph segment.


----------



## WrestlinFan

I just can't see Vince and Rob legit doing negotiations.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S

Fuck Miz


----------



## Stad

Ryder :lmao


----------



## Headliner

I love it. I was one of the guys burying RVD during his time with TNA because he was awful, and slower than my grandmother. Once it was confirmed he was coming back to WWE I was telling people he would be much better and motivated because WWE is more money, bigger crowds, and more spotlight. Good to know me, and other people who called the same thing are correct so far.


----------



## finalnight

Looks like Brock Lesnar is killing Miz again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Synax

Y'all ready for thrice in a lifetime


----------



## charlesxo

Irish Jet said:


> Cena will chose Bryan and either Maddox or Vince veto it and pick Ryback.


and Henry.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:lol Miz gunna get destroyed by Lesnar on friday.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Note to WWE, teh Miz is not Piper no one cares about him.

Btw the best prt of this raw no ryback


----------



## Swa9ga

Cena to pick the Undertaker!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Cena to choose :artest or :kg3


----------



## Gaz.

Did I just see the Brooklyn Brawler? :lmao


----------



## TJC93

Jericho stood next to Ryback? The fuck


----------



## Irish Jet

Why is Del Rio even there?

:lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er

HHHGame78 said:


> Exactly, he tried that once, and it kicked out from under him and he almost broke his neck.


Unreal how people were b*tching at that.


----------



## Londrick

Damn you, WWE. Making me look forward to Miz tv with a Heyman appearance.


----------



## Palahniuk

Jericho just chillin next to Ryback


----------



## KuritaDavion

Miz TV on Smackdown is a bad thing.

The prospect of Brock killing Miz is a good thing.

:lmao Zack Ryder's face


----------



## Choke2Death

Orton's left that briefcase behind in the locker-room.


----------



## Waffelz

Why is ADR there?


----------



## MrKennedy666

A wild Ryder appears


----------



## Luchini

EDIT:NVRMD


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Why the fuck is the Brooklyn Brawler up there? :lmao


----------



## chargebeam

Bryan or riot!


----------



## Buckley

The Brooklyn Brawler rofl wtf


----------



## Daiko

REGAL :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ray

BROOKYLN FUCKING BRAWLER IS OUT THERE :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao Del Rio's an option? He's the world champ. :lmao


----------



## SP103

BRAWLER!


----------



## hanzou666

a wild ryder appears


----------



## Hera

CENA VS BROOKLYN BRAWLER BOOK IT


----------



## sickofcena

must suck to not be on the show and have to stay back for this


----------



## Snothlisberger

Bryan shouldn't just get picked. That's lame. He should earn it. Hoping Maddox blocks it and he earns it somehow


----------



## WWE

It looks like Orton doesn't have the briefcase. Anyone see Daniel Bryan there? 

And why is the Brooklyn brawler there

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf

Brooklyn Brawler is out there?! :lol


----------



## Big Dog

Regal sighting.


----------



## bjnelson19705

It better not be the Rock.


----------



## Bushmaster

He has to choose Bryan right. DB hasnt been on Raw at all which is crazy.


----------



## Bryan D.

Swagger and RVD together. The irony.


----------



## Obese Turtle

I hope he picks the Brawler.


----------



## Lok

Swaggah and Rvd next to each other? Hmm. :lol


----------



## thegame2432

of course RVD and Swagger are standing next to each other. Classic.


----------



## 751161

Zack Ryder: "It's going to be me, bros."


----------



## TripleG

We all bow before his holiness.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Shit would be hilarious if they all just jumped Cena as he steps out of the back.


----------



## -XERO-

*KILL HIM!*


----------



## Duberry

It's the Brawlers time!!


----------



## RetepAdam.

Who's that rocking the Deron Williams jersey? :lmao

EDIT — Brawler. Of course.


----------



## RAB

Brooklyn Brawler gets a cheap pop. Calling it now.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

He picks Zack Ryder! #WWWYKI


----------



## ACSplyt

Hardly a reaction for Cena. :cena2


----------



## O Fenômeno

NO REACTION :lol


----------



## hazuki

I dont see Bryan in there


----------



## Black Jesus

Crowd gives not the slightest of fucks about Cena. And I don't blame them.


----------



## Striketeam

RVD and Swagger talking to each other... lol.


----------



## legendfan97

All of them should just jump Cena right now.


----------



## NoyK

Oh Ryback, you poor thing.


----------



## GoDJ757

Lol at the Brooklyn Brawler being one of the choices


----------



## Ziggler Mark

WHY THE FUCK WOULDNT YOU ALL JUST BEAT HIM DOWN IF HE HAS TO WALK THROUGH YOU TO GET TO THE RING?!


----------



## finalnight

Ryder looks so pissy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad

Is Bryan even on the stage?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Waffelz said:


> Lets see how Cena does with the ratings now that we're going into overtime. I'm expecting over 3.1 rating tonight.


If the overun had RVD it would have been a 4.20 rating


----------



## WrestlinFan

God how far the WHC has fallen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner

Most of those guys should be home by now. Complete jobbers.


----------



## Osize10

God Bryan's booking is atrocious...regardless if he's picked or not


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Why is Orton there when he has a guaranteed title shot whenever he chooses.


----------



## Gaz.

RVD standing next to Jack Swagger...

You can't write these things people! :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk

I can't see Bryan on the stage is he there?


----------



## King Gimp

Lol. RVD was look at Rybacks attrie.

The guy ho does RVD's attire does Rybacks.


----------



## Londrick

He's gonna pick everyone. The ultimate challenge, can Cena over come the odds and beat the whole roster?!


----------



## Pronk25

Why is Del Rio there? He's the World Champ for fucks sake.


----------



## Cyon

The Brooklyn Brawler is there :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

Brooklyn Brawler?


----------



## B. [R]

Idk how the rest of RAW turned out, but matches like Y2J and RVD give me a decent indication of a good show.


----------



## TJC93

The Sandrone said:


> :lmao Del Rio's an option? He's the world champ. :lmao


Tell that to Y2J


----------



## Con27

Cena choose your broski Ryder you still owe him


----------



## TheWFEffect

Why is del rio there ?????


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Cena picks Undertaker. :taker


----------



## Amber B

JTG get ready for your shine.


----------



## MrKennedy666

The Brooklyn Brawler LOL


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lol Miz gunna get destroyed by Lesnar on friday.


Looks like I'll be tuning to Smackdown to see that


----------



## OldCMpunk

Brooklyn Brawler vs Cena


----------



## SpeedStick

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Cena gonna choose Brodus Clay!


No is


----------



## Jmacz

RVD standing next to Jack Swagger, we know they're leaving together. :swagger


----------



## Chan Hung

TROLLLLLLLLLLL USSSSSSSSSSSSSSS PICK BROOKLYN BRAWLER!!!!!!!!

DONT BE A PUSSY CENA LOL


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Watch they are all going to run into the ring and fight cena, super cena will overcome the odds and throw everyone out and end raw.


----------



## Black_Power

Zack Ryder is looking really salty lol


----------



## Irish Jet

Bryan's not even there. Fuck sake, way to make it obvious.


----------



## Arcade

Choose The Brooklyn Brawler!


----------



## ACSplyt

Cena will leave it to the fans and the fans will choose Daniel Bryan. :yes :yes :yes


----------



## himwaetheface

Why is the Brooklyn Brawler on the stage? hahaha


----------



## Prayer Police

Brooklyn Brawler, what are you doing out here!!!?


----------



## RetepAdam.

GTFO, Cena.


----------



## Darth Sidious

Cena doing the right thing. Fuck off, just do one.


----------



## Y2J Problem

Picks Bryan, Orton cashes in, triple threat at Summerslam?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Lets vote on the WWE App


----------



## Buckley

I didnt see Daniel Bryan standing there.

He's getting picked.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

oh fuck off, Cena. If they throw this to the WWE app for next week :StephenA


----------



## TripleG

Cena, you pandering fuck.


----------



## Daiko

Regal, get down there and beat the fuck out of a bitch!


----------



## thaimasker

Holy shit the spoilers were right


----------



## KingLobos

I choose.......Al Snow


----------



## Choke2Death

He better pick CHRIS...... BENOIT!



Amber B said:


> JTG get ready for your shine.


:lmao


----------



## sickofcena

somebody predicted this


----------



## B. [R]

Lol, he can't choose the opponent. Way to build it up all night, and then lets have John Cena tell us that he doesn't fucking know yet. Whatever man, now he's kissing the crowds ass again.


----------



## Luchini

Cena: "I pick...."


*Glass shatters*

IT'S STONE COLD! STONE COLD!!!!


----------



## Allur

WWE App :vince3


----------



## Amber B

Green Light said:


> I choose....THE ROCK!


It will never get old. Never. 
The amount of times I replayed that when it happened. :lmao


----------



## NoyK

Come on Brooklyn, start the chant.

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## bjnelson19705

It's Bryan.


----------



## Sensesfail

Prayer Police said:


> Brooklyn Brawler, what are you doing out here!!!?


he wrestled on Superstars earlier


----------



## Stad

Bryan is obviously gonna get picked.


----------



## finalnight

Oh someone called this bullshit earlier

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Cena please JUST STOP!


----------



## Snothlisberger

Bryan is the pick then


----------



## Gaz.

Please pick Enzo Amore :mark:

"BADDA BOOM - REALEST GUY IN DA ROOM"


----------



## RAB

Cena is really making everyone feel sorry for him right now. So honest.

Tears.

Segment of the year so far.

Edit: Don't hinder Jinder, HAHAHAHA


----------



## MrKennedy666

Cena to pick RKO..then Orton wins and cashes in on himself :vince


----------



## Freeloader

So this asshole gets to pick his opponents now like The Undertaker does? 

Strange, I don't recall him being in the Deadman's league. Hell, he's not _even over_ with half the fans. Dickhead got booed out of the building at MITB - get the fuck out with this crap. I blame Vince for making him such a cornball. 

I hope the fans chant "Goldberg"


----------



## Black Jesus

FIND OUT WHO CENA PICKS ON THE WWE APP!


----------



## Black_Power

Prayer Police said:


> Brooklyn Brawler, what are you doing out here!!!?


The fuck?


----------



## NikkiSixx

WHO COULD HAVE FORESEEN THIS


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan is so over


----------



## legendfan97

Honesty in the WWE universe? HA! Nice try, Cena.


----------



## SnoopSystem

WrestlinFan said:


> God how far the WHC has fallen.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Our savior Damien Sandow will claim what is rightfully his and bring back prestige to the World Heavyweight Championship. :lmao

:sandow


----------



## PacoAwesome

They want Bryan.


----------



## Shaddw

This is too much fpalm


----------



## checkcola

You had one job, Cena


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

John Cena...Ultimate Politician.


----------



## Arrogant Mog

WWE UNIVERSE HAS SPOKEN

YES


----------



## GoDJ757

The crowd has spoken


----------



## y2j4lyf

The WWE App vs Bo vs Cena :vince5


----------



## ACSplyt

John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan at Summerslam for the WWE Championship. Bah Gawd, it's gonna one hell of a roller coaster ride!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Cena's like some corporate shill.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swa9ga

YES! YES! YES! YES! Please choose Bryan


----------



## SP103

Wow Ryder looks angry and pissed off. Brawler looks more comfortable.

Del Rio didn't want to miss the party.


----------



## TripleG

YES YES YES YES YES! 

I think the fans have made it clear.


----------



## -XERO-

Amber B said:


> JTG get ready for your shine.


:lol


----------



## TJC93

I would like to see a 10 man HIAC match


----------



## Silent Alarm

John has his southern draaaaaaaaawl going again.


----------



## Bryan D.

They're chanting "Let's go Sheamus". :lawler


----------



## chargebeam

The fuck is this.


----------



## Stad

RAB said:


> Cena is really making everyone feel sorry for him right now. So honest.
> 
> Tears.
> 
> Segment of the year so far.


:ti


----------



## gaz0301

Wow, could Bryan be any more over?


----------



## Con27

Everyone chanting for Bryan. Funny if Cena just said ok Ryback it is then.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Better not pick Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## Amber B

WHY IS DEL RIO OUT THERE?
:lmao


I can't.


----------



## Daiko

Regal please!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Mister Hands

There's a real nice comfort in knowing that they couldn't stop the Bryan train short of firing him. Again.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

this is retarded...which one of you said this would be better than Punk/Heyman?


----------



## King Gimp

"Heath Slater BABAY!" :mark:


----------



## finalnight

Give the Rock his rematch!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## imonaplain

RAB said:


> Cena is really making everyone feel sorry for him right now. So honest.
> 
> Tears.
> 
> Segment of the year so far.


You're such a shit troll


----------



## Ray

Ryder is getting outta shape.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

BROOKLYN BRAWLER SIGHTING


----------



## zxLegionxz

It doesnt get any more stupid than this


----------



## Nuski

THEY WANT BRYAN


----------



## Allur

YES HEATH SLATER!!!


----------



## Trifektah

John, the WWE Title match I'd like to see at Summer Slam doesn't involve you.


----------



## Alex DeLarge

RAB said:


> Cena is really making everyone feel sorry for him right now. So honest.
> 
> Tears.
> 
> Segment of the year so far.


:lmao


----------



## MrKennedy666

Pick Brawler dammit


----------



## NoyK

Heath Slater on the WWE Title picture, just imagine it. Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## sickofcena

Jinder smiled his going to get fired


----------



## un_pretti_er

Slater vs Cena

book it


----------



## birthday_massacre

orton getting booed now lol


----------



## Osize10

LOL noone wants to see cena vs orton


----------



## Irish Jet

I WOULD HAVE CHEERED LIKE FUCK FOR HEATH SLATER

FUCK YOU BROOKLYN


----------



## Swa9ga

RVD and Ryback share the same attire!


----------



## Londrick

Fans are gonna boo everyone except Bryan.


----------



## Headliner

Khali's goofy ass:lmao


----------



## ACSplyt

The Rock vs. John Cena III at Summerslam. :vince2


----------



## checkcola

Why couldn't Cena just make a choice?


----------



## Choke2Death

Don't hinder Jinder. :lol


----------



## TJC93

Amber B said:


> WHY IS DEL RIO OUT THERE?
> :lmao
> 
> 
> I can't.


Can't you hold two titles?


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Zack Ryder laughing at 3MB. What the fuck you laughing at, your the biggest jobber in WWE history. :lmao


----------



## ChickMagnet12

CENA VS SLATER

BOOK IT VINCE, GOAT MATCH.


----------



## Deptford

wow is this like Cena making himself feel better for getting boo'd all the time?


----------



## Lok

Big Goof :lol


----------



## Palahniuk

Khali just waving, doesn't have a fucking clue what's going on


----------



## Cyon

Ryder does not look like he gives a fuck :lol


----------



## AnalBleeding

I wish they trolled and cheered when he asked about Khali


----------



## Amber B

Alex Riley looking mad :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Orton vs. Cena. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

By the way, does anybody else feel like Cena talks like the promoter or than he does a wrestler?


----------



## legendfan97

Brawler up there? For?


----------



## TheWFEffect

One man band BAAAAABBBBYYYYY


----------



## Freeloader

HAHA Alex Riley is on the stage. Cena should pick him! Hahaha


----------



## Black Jesus

WE WANT SLATER!


----------



## Hera

Orton's ready to go back to the hotel and bang the girls the interns picked out for him tonight.


----------



## finalnight

Would love Del Rio for a unification match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GoDJ757

Damn the WHC doesn't mean shit anymore


----------



## chargebeam

Not naming Ryder.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Zack Ryder looking like a poor mans Bradley Cooper there.


----------



## Ray

"I WANT THEM ALL TO FACE ME AT SUMMERSLAM" :cena2


----------



## Daiko

Mention Regal you fruity pebble bitch.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Brooklyn Brawler REPPIN the DWill jersey.


----------



## WrestlinFan

I can already see Sandow jobbing clean to Orton in briefcase holder vs briefcase holder matches.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Swa9ga

Oh shit, the Brooklyn Brawler is there..haha


----------



## Darth Sidious

RAB said:


> Cena is really making everyone feel sorry for him right now. So honest.
> 
> Tears.
> 
> Segment of the year so far.
> 
> Edit: Don't hinder Jinder, HAHAHAHA


Trying too hard son.


----------



## Arcade

Brawler! Choose him for fucks sake!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Alex Riley sighting!


----------



## NoyK

I wouldn't mind Jericho having a last WWE Title run.


----------



## Osize10

RVD vs Bryan semi-final please


----------



## checkcola

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## THANOS

What if the fans don't pick Bryan?


----------



## TJC93

Hurry up ffs


----------



## Evolution

Did I just see the Brooklyn Brawler?

:mark:


----------



## Londrick

I wonder if Cena would be able to AA the whole roster at once.


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

This is poop. Utter poop so far.


----------



## Lillyart_14

Yeah pick Alex Riley!


----------



## MrKennedy666

Is that Gerry Brisco behind RVD lawl


----------



## birthday_massacre

sheamus getting booed ha ha ha


----------



## ACSplyt

Boo Sheamus! :lol


----------



## Stad

This is fucking horrible, just choose Bryan already.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

most awkward segment of the year


----------



## Emotion Blur

Maddox said Cena had to pick someone that was on the stage, if Bryan isn't on the stage, why the fuck can he pick him?


----------



## TripleG

Cena Vs. Sheamus...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Thank you crowd for shitting on that one.


----------



## Trifektah

Fandango is the best performed character of the past 10 years


----------



## Amber B

This Dane Cook bastard. Just pick someone. Got damn.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Sheamus is getting booed lol.


----------



## Black Jesus

I didn't know some of these motherfuckers were still employed.


----------



## Daiko

Regal, Bryan or fuck off you dozy cunt.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Get on with it ffs


----------



## VGooBUG

he is clearly picking daniel bryan lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic

GET ON WITH IT


----------



## finalnight

All the wrestlers are getting buried by the crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Obvious he saving Bryan for last


----------



## RetepAdam.

Rob. Van. :damn.


----------



## Quintana

This is insanely stupid.


----------



## KuritaDavion

WILL YOU JUST GET ON WITH IT!


----------



## King Gimp

Woooooooo!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705

Bryan or GTFO!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Hurry Up and Choose :bryan


----------



## checkcola

Great way to turn the roster heel because he won't name DB


----------



## WrestlinFan

I love how everyone is laughing when they're being considered. As if the prospect of them getting a title shot is so damn ridiculous.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27

Is Zeb out there. For fuck sake pick him :lol


----------



## Calzum

Daiko said:


> Regal, Bryan or fuck off you dozy cunt.


msl


----------



## Xevoz

Punk, Barrett Bryan, etc...


----------



## Choke2Death

It's Bryan.


----------



## RAB

STOP TEASING ME CENA OH MY GOD!

CENA VS KHALI, COME ON


----------



## O Fenômeno

WWE trolling us hard... :lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Bryan must feel so good right now backstage :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt

Summerslam 2013 Main Event: John Cena vs. your next WWE Champion... DANIEL BRYAN!! :bryan :yes :yes :yes


----------



## TripleG

DANIEL BRYAN CHANT! 


Somebody want to tell me he's not over?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan!!!! Yes yes yes!!!!

are you listening Vince and HHH


----------



## NoyK

I'd laugh my ass off if Cena chose someone else other than Bryan. Ultimate trollism.


----------



## Prayer Police

It's obvious it's gonna be Alex Riley.


----------



## Ray

Has everyone in the crowd been reading the dirt sheets? :lol


----------



## TJC93

Randy Orton kayfabe wise deserves more than Cena himself


----------



## Amazing_Cult

Are they cheering Brooklyn Brawler? :lawler


----------



## Lok

D.Bry Hmmm


----------



## Trifektah

The fans chanting Daniel Bryan brought a genuine smile to my face.


----------



## finalnight

Damn, lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk

DB would only be fed to Cena..so let's not pick him


----------



## HHHs_Torn_Quad

Oh hell no! If it isn't Daniel Bryan, I will throw my feces at the tv.


----------



## Irish Jet

Bryan really can't thank Vince enough for those 18 seconds.


----------



## Billy Kidman

YES! YES! YES!

KICK HIS FUCKING HEAD IN!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

PLEASE SAY DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

YES


----------



## Hypno

FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## y2j4lyf

:yes
KICK HIS FUCKING HEAD IN DAMMIT :bully


----------



## King Gimp

BRYAN!!!!!! D-BRY!!!!!!!!! THATS MY BOY!!!!


----------



## Guar

Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Mainboy

Yassssss


----------



## WWE

Bryan was there the entire time? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

GOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swa9ga

FUCKING RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Dr.Boo

:yes


----------



## thrillz.

YES!


----------



## Guy LeDouche




----------



## hanzou666

lol the fuck here came from


----------



## Headliner

This crowd just went crazy:lmao


----------



## MECCA1

Yes!!!


----------



## Arrogant Mog

FU8CKING AWESOME

YES YES YES YES


----------



## RetepAdam.

And that's why people who were pissed off about Daniel Bryan not winning Money in the Bank last night are dumb.


----------



## Nuski

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Gaz.

Forum meltdown.

Was expecting THRICE IN A LIFETIME :rock


----------



## GoDJ757

MAH BOY D BRY!!!!!!


----------



## JCrusher

bryan is so overrated


----------



## birthday_massacre

Here he comes!!!! And Jerry DB is a GOAT

greatest of all time


----------



## Daiko

I'll take it :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cyon

So obvious :lol


----------



## Con27

YES! YES! YES! :mark:


----------



## -XERO-

*YES, YES, Y'ALL!*


----------



## GREEK FREAK

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Osize10

LOL pop of the year


----------



## Luchini

*Sigh* He's just gonna be fed to Cena anyways.......


----------



## Kabraxal

YES YES YES YES!


----------



## O Fenômeno

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

the crowd will riot in LA if bryan loses....


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

:lmao Bryan that little bearded man-child, I love it.


----------



## Allur

Yesh was it so hard? :yes:


----------



## PacoAwesome

Fucking Bryan coming out of the crowd lmao!


----------



## chargebeam

Predictable, but FUCK YES!


----------



## Black_Power

For a second I thought he was gonna say Brooklyn Brawler.


----------



## MrKennedy666

damn, thought he'd pick Brawler for the lolz


----------



## Stad

Holy shit lol Bryan got em going nuts.


----------



## Omega_VIK

:mark: YES!


----------



## Evolution

Kind of annoys me that they are making it seem like John Cena is doing Daniel Bryan a favour by picking him.


----------



## KO Bossy

Well, glad he's getting some success.

Seriously, the segment really dragged.


----------



## TripleG

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## ACSplyt

:yes :yes :yes YOU SEE THAT. DANIEL BRYAN WILL BE YOUR NEXT WWE CHAMPION. :bryan


----------



## Bryan D.

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## 751161

HELL YESSSS DANIIEEELLL BRYYYAAAANNNNNN BABBYYYYYYY

DIDDDD THATTTT JUSTTTT HPAEEEEEENENENENWINFWFKWNFKWKF BRYAN SMNFKSFL,MSLMFLSMF :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Fuck off Lawler god.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thegame2432

yeah Daniel Bryan can't make money though...


----------



## Y2-Jerk

yesmanaia brother!


----------



## KuritaDavion

RAB said:


> STOP TEASING ME CENA OH MY GOD!
> 
> CENA VS KHALI, COME ON


By the way, not a better segment Punk/Heyman/Brock.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

:yes


----------



## Celestineee

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## TJC93

Cena already regretting that decision


----------



## izzie

YES! YES! YES!

Please don't get the Bellas involved.


----------



## Amber B

Didn't this bastard just say that he couldn't pick anyone. 

Watch them turn Bryan before their match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

DB in the ME of Summer Slam. :clap


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Imagine if he took the mic and went "Nah thanks"


----------



## DFUSCMAN

look at that fucking ovation


----------



## TheWFEffect

FINALLY


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

YES! YES! YES! :mark:


----------



## NoyK

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes 

THAT POP, HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Black Jesus

JCrusher said:


> bryan is so overrated


unk2


----------



## ColtofPersonality

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## bjnelson19705

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's just one yes.


----------



## SouthernCross

If they don't pull the trigger on Bryan at Summerslam they are insane. Look how over this man is!


----------



## Hera

So are they turning Bryan heel or because what odds does Cena have to overcome this time?


----------



## Swa9ga

DA GOAT! HE IS SO FUCKING OVER, MY GOD.


----------



## Gaz.

Fuck. That was an abrupt ending.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

i wonder if cena will put...

ha

cena puts no one over


----------



## Irish Jet




----------



## Pongo

if bryan wins they got a star in their hands


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Bryan's look is disgusting.

An awful way to book Bryan/Cena. Match should be :mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK

THIS REACTION IS INCREDIBLE :bryan


----------



## Guar

That was a great show! #MaddoxEra


----------



## Freeloader

So is Daniel Bryan over now?


----------



## Sensesfail

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Buckley

THE SUMMER OF BRYAN HAS BEGUN


----------



## Arrogant Mog

Goat RAW 

DANIEL BRYAN!


----------



## MrKennedy666

''You gotta hand it to John Cena, 18000 people chanting YES''


----------



## RAB

Tears are streaming down my face. This segment was the epitome of story telling. Fucking brilliant.

Segment of the century.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Daniel Bryan has really come a long way since getting fired for that tie incident.


----------



## Blueforce7

9/10 RAW to be honest. YES YES YES


----------



## Dark Church

The match is made but now they need to let Bryan win.


----------



## checkcola

I just thought for a moment Cena was really going to troll the crowd and pick someone they hate


----------



## imonaplain

Haha he looks like he legit didnt know


----------



## Lok

Raw was quite fun tonight. G'night all!


----------



## Arcade

And people thought Daniel Bryan would get sent back to the midcard to feud with Curtis Axel. :lol


----------



## Hypno

"Hottest Superstar in WWE today"

Yeah, that indy vanilla midget sure did come far.


----------



## Bryan D.

RAW CLOSING WITH DANIEL BRYAN ONCE AGAIN!

:mark:

GOAT SHOW AND SUMMERSLAM WILL BE GOAT AS WELL.


----------



## Xevoz

So will the Bryan smarks stop bitching about MITB when this was plain as day to see?


----------



## demons1

OMG Bryan was there the entire time?? Hahaha!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands

Well, they just closed Raw calling Bryan the hottest superstar in WWE today. If WWE were to illustrate this moment, they would put a snout and wings on a cartoon of Vickie.


----------



## CharliePrince

on night's like tonight, we are all reminded how amazing and truly great the WWE can still be

epic raw and what a night

 sleep well everyone!

...damn, what a night :clap


----------



## Tony

Jesus Christ Daniel Bryan is over as FUCK

Pretty excited for Summerslam


----------



## Snothlisberger

I can rest easy. phenomenal raw


----------



## y2j4lyf

*YES*


----------



## Hamada

THA GOAT.


----------



## GoDJ757

How could Cena keep a straight face? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

:yes

:yes

:yes

:yes

:yes

:yes

:yes

:yes


----------



## Murph

Daniel Bryan is by a mile the most popular guy on the roster. I love how angry that makes the try-to-act-superior-than-smarks nerds.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

What a pop that was. When he was on the top turnbuckle they were going nuts


----------



## KO Bossy

Evolution said:


> Kind of annoys me that they are making it seem like John Cena is doing Daniel Bryan a favour by picking him.


Sorta like Zack Ryder syndrome all over again.

Really worried about this Bella involvement we're hearing about.


Wait, people think this is main eventing? Brock doesn't work in things that aren't the main event, except when Rock is on the PPV.


----------



## KingLobos

Somebody has to turn heel for this match.


----------



## Aficionado

3 years ago Daniel Bryan was shouting in Cena's face, "You are not better than me!!! You are NOT better than ME!!"


----------



## finalnight

Hera said:


> So are they turning Bryan heel or because what odds does Cena have to overcome this time?


They might do it clean like the Cena CM Punk matches.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

see this is the kind of segments they have to resort to to get Bryan in a storyline because he can't talk or make one himself. ALL he has in that department is overness and a catchphrase. remind you of anyone else that got fed to Cena recently?


----------



## Chan Hung

*I would have laughed my ass off if he picked Brooklyn Brawler!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:*


----------



## The Brown Horatio

He aint taking that belt of Cena


----------



## Billy Kidman

> Diamond Dallas Page ‏@RealDDP 1m
> You don't get over any more that @WWEDanielBryan he deserves IT! LOVE IT!


BANG!


----------



## TJC93

Hope Bryan gets a haircut ffs


----------



## Choke2Death

The arena BLEW UP as soon as Cena mentioned him. First time Cena has said something that got a 110% cheered in about a decade.

I absolutely enjoyed this Raw. Keep it up like this, WWE!


----------



## WrestlinFan

Great show. Really picked things back up for me following the lackluster PPV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic

BUT I THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO BE FEUDING WITH CURTIS AXEL NOW GUYS unk3


----------



## Waffelz

Better than Jersey!


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/07/wwe-monday-night-raw-7152013-results.html

Overall thoughts: Good Raw with tons of good matches.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## TheStudOfEngland

:mark:

Fucking quality RAW, and all I can say it...

YES YES YES!


----------



## PacoAwesome

Hera said:


> So are they turning Bryan heel or because what odds does Cena have to overcome this time?


Turning Bryan heel just for Cena would be a foolish move, but Vince will want it that way.


----------



## chargebeam

This Raw, the post-Wrestlemania Raw and the post-Payback Raw are the 3 best Raw's of the year.


----------



## Trifektah

That was a fantastic RAW. The only bad part was StepHHH


----------



## Dean/Moxley




----------



## birthday_massacre

What are the odds the WWE jobs out DB to Cena at SS in under 18 seconds? The WWE really needs to put the title on DB for a while then set up a match with he and orton down the road


----------



## checkcola

Billy Kidman said:


> BANG!


Thanks for the DDP tweet, one of my favorites from the old Nitro days


----------



## CharliePrince

i'll just end with this

if you did not enjoy tonight's RAW, you really have no business watching anymore

this was simply, an amazing amazing night

great that the wwe can still remind us how special it could be :clap


----------



## Buckley

Billy Kidman said:


> BANG!


And that's a good thing :ddp


----------



## Mr. I

Fantastic ending, and very good RAW.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

swagger_ROCKS said:


> DB in the ME of Summer Slam. :clap


lol.

Punk vs Lesnar


----------



## Emotion Blur

Novak Djokovic said:


> BUT I THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO BE FEUDING WITH CURTIS AXEL NOW GUYS unk3


They can always make it a Triple Threat at SummerSlam :axel


----------



## jackbhoy

I was legit sitting here at 4 in the fucking morning shouting yes along with daniel bryan almost waking up my whole house, I was marking the fuck out! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Hypno

Good RAW, was considering to stop watching WWE if this show was bad. Looks like I'ma keep watching for a while longer.


----------



## ACSplyt

Raw was freakin awesome. No complaints whatsoever from me.


----------



## SP103

finalnight said:


> They might do it clean like the Cena CM Punk matches.
> 
> Cena will drop his title to faces... he's just superman to the heels..


----------



## Joel Anthony

Call 911, the roof was just blown off the building!


----------



## Amber B

Get ready for more Bellas, everyone!!!
Dat dissension between sisters. Dat drama.

Bryan totally deserves it but I'm not looking forward to the Cena "you almost got it, kid" pat on the head he'll give him after the match.


----------



## Swa9ga

GREAT FUCKING RAW MAN, GREAT FUCKING RAW :yes


----------



## Daiko

RAB said:


> Tears are streaming down my face. This segment was the epitome of story telling. Fucking brilliant.
> 
> Segment of the century.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

So how did Daniel get his title shot? Cena hand picked him. Way to go WWE. smh


----------



## Domenico

So is RVD going to smoke some bud with his buddy Swagger now?


----------



## Osize10

Xevoz said:


> So will the Bryan smarks stop bitching about MITB when this was plain as day to see?


No CURTIS AXEL is still an asshole in both kayfabe and non-kayfabe.


----------



## Delbusto

Hell of a good RAW tonight, loved the crowd going crazy for D-Bry at the end.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Really good episode of Raw. Enjoyed it for the most part. No real complaints. I hope they keep it up.


----------



## Headliner

They better not turn Bryan. This needs to be face vs face.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I hope someone from that ramp turns heel from this DB love fest.


----------



## connormurphy13

Lord Flvcko said:


>


----------



## MrKennedy666

Damn, i wanted him to feud with Axl!!!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Trust me, Bryan won't beat Cena at Summerslam. So, nobody should really be upset when he doesn't.


But, I'm convinced they'll have 2-3 PPV matches. And somehow this will involve Vince showing his disdain for Bryan and Cena for picking Bryan.


----------



## SASpurs2120

Not a bad way to end it


----------



## Lastmanstanding1

2 great matches.
The best segment of 2013.
And Daniel Bryan is gotta Be in SS Main Event.

Great Raw!


----------



## birthday_massacre

chargebeam said:


> This Raw, the post-Wrestlemania Raw and the post-Payback Raw are the 3 best Raw's of the year.


If only that booker or writer would write every raw.


----------



## Lillyart_14

This RAW gets a 9.5/10. Brilliant segments throughout. Quality matches with Ziggler/ADR and Y2J/RVD.


----------



## dougnums

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So how did Daniel get his title shot? Cena hand picked him. Way to go WWE. smh


Chill... next week Bryan will say that Cena picked him because Bryan is the weak link and Cena wanted the easy win


----------



## Trifektah

Incoming shoulder injury to Cena that he has to overcome at Summer Slam.

Incoming feud involving the Bellas that will ruin Bryan's overness.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid

I have very little to no complaints at all. That was best the best RAW of 2013. Period.

The crowd was hot all night, there were no terrible segments, the matches were on point (especially RVD/Y2J), ZiggLee is dead (THANK FUCKING GOD) and Cena/Bryan is set for SummerSlam (THANK FUCKING GOD X2)


----------



## Chan Hung

Hera said:


> So are they turning Bryan heel or because what odds does Cena have to overcome this time?


No. This is from my own thoughts...WWE is in essense taking the huge momentum with Bryan..taking him to one of the biggest PPVs...to test the waters on what the push does...i'm thinking this is basically Cena acknowledging that from now on, this guy is officially main event material


----------



## Emotion Blur

Can't wait for Bryan to beat Cena at SummerSlam, then Orton comes out seconds later, punts Bryan in the skull, get mega heel heat, and wins the belt.


----------



## MajinTrunks

I'm not gonna lie, the way they built the suspense there had me jumping off my couch doing the "YES! YES! YES!" right there with him, and I'm 27. Bad ass.

Overall a really good raw tonight. The Punk promo on Paul Heyman was my favorite part of the night, RVD vs Jericho was awsome... the Wyatt Family angle was pretty bad ass too. No complaints at all.


----------



## GoDJ757

Now if we can get some kind of consistency. Typically, Post-PPV RAW is phenomenal while the rest leading up to the next PPV is meh...


----------



## RAB

Palahniuk said:


> Ask Rab he's got plenty judgin by his posts





CharliePrince said:


> i'll just end with this
> 
> if you did not enjoy tonight's RAW, you really have no business watching anymore
> 
> this was simply, an amazing amazing night
> 
> great that the wwe can still remind us how special it could be :clap


Don't tell me whether I have business watching something. Tonight was mediocre, except from the brilliant last segment, it had me in tears.


----------



## Sephiroth

Fantastic Raw. Please be like this every week.


----------



## chessarmy

Even if Bryan wins the title at SS, I'm sure they'll have Orton come out and fuck it up shortly afterwards.

I'm not sold that they're going to put the belt on Bryan. Its just not gonna happen


----------



## birthday_massacre

The Boy Wonder said:


> I hope someone from that ramp turns heel from this DB love fest.


Randy Orton is the obvious choice.


----------



## Xevoz

Osize10 said:


> No CURTIS AXEL is still an asshole in both kayfabe and non-kayfabe.


Please explain that. Kayfabe wise he was out there to lure out Heyman to set up the Punk betrayal and Bryan was caught in the crossfire.
Non-Kayfabe have you met the guy. Dad died at a young age and he's living his dream paying homage o his dad while still dealing with shit from obnoxious fans like you and me.


----------



## Omega_VIK

This was one of the best Raws this year.


----------



## Osize10

I think the best thing is for Bryan to take a small hiatus and return with a new look at SS.


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Fresh Dougie said:


> Trust me, Bryan won't beat Cena at Summerslam. So, nobody should really be upset when he doesn't.
> 
> 
> But, I'm convinced they'll have 2-3 PPV matches. And somehow this will involve Vince showing his disdain for Bryan and Cena for picking Bryan.


Cant see Cena dropping the belt anytime soon, I agree that Vince will get involved in the feud, he'll screw Byran like how Laurentis tried to do Punk back in 2011.


----------



## Mainboy

RAB said:


> Tears are streaming down my face. This segment was the epitome of story telling. Fucking brilliant.
> 
> Segment of the century.


:lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*I just got home from work just in time to see Bryan get one of the biggest reactions of the year. Definitely the most popular guy on Raw right now. I remember when people said Punk would never be in the WWE title picture, much less wear it. He proved them wrong. Then the same people said it about Bryan. Wrong again!! Even if he doesn't beat Cena at Summerslam, he's a future WWE Champion no doubt. You just can't stop that kind of momentum. God I love it when these "vanilla midgets" prove the haters wrong!!* :clap


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Cena will make Bryan tap out at Summerslam. And after it happens people will bitch that WWE buried Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Secueritae

Can't think of a better way of turning Orton heel than him cashing on the most over wrestler minutes after winning at SummerSlam.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

So im guessing the WWE will act like the Curtis Axel attack on Bryan at MITB never happened.


----------



## Xevoz

The Brown Horatio said:


> Cant see Cena dropping the belt anytime soon, I agree that Vince will get involved in the feud, he'll screw Byran like how Laurentis tried to do Punk back in 2011.


Regardless of who wins Orton is cashing in at SS.


----------



## Trifektah

RAB said:


> Don't tell me whether I have business watching something. Tonight was mediocre, except from the brilliant last segment, it had me in tears.


Kelly Kelly Fan is at least funny. You're not doing it right.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Emotion Blur said:


> Can't wait for Bryan to beat Cena at SummerSlam, then Orton comes out seconds later, punts Bryan in the skull, get mega heel heat, and wins the belt.


That is fine as long as DB gets the title back and gets a good reign. Would be a good storyline to have DB be so close, win it then lose it. Then have him chase it by facing a heel Orton.


----------



## Black Jesus

RAB said:


> Don't tell me whether I have business watching something. Tonight was mediocre, except from the brilliant last segment, it had me in tears.


----------



## Charmqn

Yeah, I see this leading to Orton cashing on Bryan and finally getting that mega heel status back.


----------



## Headliner

Emotion Blur said:


> Can't wait for Bryan to beat Cena at SummerSlam, then Orton comes out seconds later, punts Bryan in the skull, get mega heel heat, and wins the belt.


That's what I'm thinking will happen as well. Then Bryan eventually beats Orton down the line for the title.


MajinTrunks said:


> I'm not gonna lie, the way they built the suspense there had me jumping off my couch doing the "YES! YES! YES!" right there with him


Same here.:lmao

I feel like such a geek. But it was all worth it. Great moment.


----------



## KuritaDavion

RAB said:


> Tears are streaming down my face. This segment was the epitome of story telling. Fucking brilliant.
> 
> Segment of the century.


If by "epitome of storytelling" you mean "The John Cena Hack Comedy Hour", then yes.



The Boy Wonder said:


> I hope someone from that ramp turns heel from this DB love fest.


I'd say Orton when/if he cashes in on either after the match.

Good Raw tonight after a slow start with a great Punk/Heyman/Brock segment being the highlight.


----------



## hazuki

Its kinda funny how unover rest of the roster is compare to Bryan in that segment. Holy shit


----------



## Con27

Amazing Raw overall with some great matches and segments, crowd was good also. Highlights were probably Punk/Heyman/Lesnar and the ending with Bryan.


----------



## Palahniuk

RAB said:


> Don't tell me whether I have business watching something. Tonight was mediocre, except from the brilliant last segment, it had me in tears.


Oh Rab you make me proud to be Glaswegian


----------



## Amber B

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So im guessing the WWE will act like the Curtis Axel attack on Bryan at MITB never happened.


They're gonna start acting like Curtis Axel never happened.


----------



## Arcade

Osize10 said:


> No CURTIS AXEL is still an asshole in both kayfabe and non-kayfabe.


Like you personally know him. 


I'm glad that people will shut the fuck up about Bryan/Axel feud for the IC title.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

hazuki said:


> Its kinda funny how unover rest of the roster is compare to Bryan in that segment. Holy shit


That was in a smark city. Again, try to understand this.


----------



## MrKennedy666

I bet Sheamus was crying inside when they booed him


----------



## RAB

I'm not even going to bother replying to anyone anymore, I'm going to go lie on my floor in the fetal position until I recover from that segment. I think I'm going to need some depressants to bring me down from this great mood.

Absolute ecstasy. Fucking love John Cena.


----------



## checkcola

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So im guessing the WWE will act like the Curtis Axel attack on Bryan at MITB never happened.


The only hold over from that match is Paul's action and Orton winning. Nothing else matters.


----------



## hanzou666

The ending was epic.

Great raw!


----------



## Gezim

The WWE hasnt looked this good in a while.

The wyatts, shield, bryan, rvd, jericho, orton, and so on.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

hazuki said:


> Its kinda funny how unover rest of the roster is compare to Bryan in that segment. Holy shit


Good point there. No one is on Bryan's level when it comes to pops now.


----------



## RAB

Palahniuk said:


> Oh Rab you make me proud to be Glaswegian


Who knows, I might even know you.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

MrKennedy666 said:


> I bet Sheamus was crying inside when they booed him


I wish Sheamus would turn heel and go after that smark demographic. It would be cool if you pulled one them over the barricade and Brouge kicked them. Even if it was a plant it would be a joy to see.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Gonna go on a limb and say Bryan beats Cena, then Orton cashes in. That sets up Bryan/Orton as a legit WWE Title feud while Cena stays busy feuding with someone else for awhile. More than likely, Bryan will come out on top, I don't see Orton holding the belt very long at all.*


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> I'm not even going to bother replying to anyone anymore, I'm going to go lie on my floor in the fetal position until I recover from that segment. I think I'm going to need some depressants to bring me down from this great mood.
> 
> Absolute ecstasy. Fucking love John Cena.


You're taking depressants to stop a good mood? Stupidity abounds here.


----------



## Flawless Victory

Raw was awesome from beginning to end!!


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cena will make Bryan tap out at Summerslam. And after it happens people will bitch that WWE buried Daniel Bryan.


And thats what gets me. People will get upset about it, as if they couldn't see it coming.


Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see Bryan with the belt. But unless he has a brief reign thats ended by Orton cashing in immediately after, I can't see him winning the title long enough to come out on RAW the next night. At least not until 2014 because I'm convinced he'll win the Rumble and somehow will be tied into this big McMahon angle for Wrestlemania, based on the subliminal messages over the past few weeks.


At worst, Bryan taps out. At best, he beats Cena at Summerslam but Orton cashes in. Either way, I'd bet my dick he won't walk out as champion or won't even win it all this year. I would much rather see a direct program with the McMahons that results in them doubting him, he disappears for a few weeks to 2 months, returns at the Rumble and wins it.


----------



## checkcola

MrKennedy666 said:


> I bet Sheamus was crying inside when they booed him


There's so many damn babyfaces. Sheamus/Ryback feud would get shit on by crowds. I have no idea what else babyface Sheamus could do.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

RAB said:


> I'm not even going to bother replying to anyone anymore, I'm going to go lie on my floor in the fetal position until I recover from that segment. I think I'm going to need some depressants to bring me down from this great mood.
> 
> Absolute ecstasy. Fucking love John Cena.


You loved the segment for Cena? :lmao 
or do you love him because he picked Bryan? which is it?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009

Summerslam is shapping up to be pretty dam awesome so far. Its still early days but it looks like we have:

Cena/Bryan
Jericho/RVD
CM Punk/Lesnar.

I wonder what they are going to do with Randy for Summerslam?


----------



## Marrakesh

Do people here really think they are just going to feed Bryan to Cena? They are not that fucking stupid.

The whole reason Cena has these shit unbearable long title reigns is because he is the undisputed top face of the company and usually there is no one they can give the title to that can replicate what Cena does. Bryan can, he is appealing to both children and adults and is the most over babyface the company has seen in years. He is getting that title just like CM punk did when his popularity exploded. Bank on it.


----------



## Palahniuk

RAB said:


> Who knows, I might even know you.


Well that's me in for a sleepless night


----------



## Headliner

RAB said:


> Absolute ecstasy. Fucking love John Cena.


Cena had nothing to do with the awesomeness of that segment. It was all Bryan and the crowd.


----------



## NexS.E.S

The Boy Wonder said:


> Cena will make Bryan tap out at Summerslam. And after it happens people will bitch that WWE buried Daniel Bryan.


And you will still have an odd obsession regarding Bryan :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*So haven't seen Raw except the end, was it actually any good?*


----------



## Chrome

Emotion Blur said:


> Can't wait for Bryan to beat Cena at SummerSlam, then Orton comes out seconds later, punts Bryan in the skull, get mega heel heat, and wins the belt.


It's what I think will happen too. Perfect way to turn Orton heel, instead of having him turn on Cena, since almost everyone hates Cena to begin with.


----------



## RAB

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> You loved the segment for Cena? :lmao
> or do you love him because he picked Bryan? which is it?


John Cena. Daniel Bryan had nothing to do with it. John Cena's promo skills are what had me in tears. They're outstanding if I'm honest.

Bryan is going to get beaten and you're all going to be crying and proclaiming that you're done with this company. Don't even try to deny it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

NexS.E.S said:


> And you will still have an odd obsession regarding Bryan :lmao


Dude, he just ended the fucking show which is why I'm talking about him.


----------



## Gene_Wilder

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> So im guessing the WWE will act like the Curtis Axel attack on Bryan at MITB never happened.


if we're all so lucky


----------



## The Brown Horatio

Xevoz said:


> Regardless of who wins Orton is cashing in at SS.


They'll stretch the Byran/Cena feud over 3 ppv'v where Cena wins two of the matches and it looks like Byran cant beat Cena, he finally does it, Orton cashes in with some involvement from Vince, they didn't bring up his disdain for Byran for no reason.


----------



## connormurphy13

John Cena will put Daniel Bryan over like he did Punk. It's a face and Cena loves to put those over. It's just the heels he fucking hates. And I have a feeling that if Orton cashes in and takes the title from Bryan after the match, that Bryan will get the title back at the next PPV and Orton will continue a feud with Cena.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Headliner said:


> Cena had nothing to do with the awesomeness of that segment. It was all Bryan and the crowd.


They could've done that segment a little differently though. 

Who is that person in your signature?


----------



## Xevoz

The Brown Horatio said:


> They'll stretch the Byran/Cena feud over 3 ppv'v where Cena wins two of the matches and cant beat Cena, he finally does it, Orton cashes in with some involvement from Vince, they didn't bring up his disdain for Byran for no reason.


Hmm. Maybe, maybe not. We shall see. BTW is there a block user feature I'm getting bored of RAB's BS


----------



## KuritaDavion

RAB said:


> John Cena. Daniel Bryan had nothing to do with it. John Cena's promo skills are what had me in tears. They're outstanding if I'm honest.


Well Cena's promo skills have me in tears every Monday too. He also makes my ears bleed and my brain hurt with how bad he is, but I'm sure you'd just say that's CHARISMA flowing through the tv.


----------



## CM Danielson

KingLobos said:


> Somebody has to turn heel for this match.


Maybe Cena finally talked Vince into letting that happen, you did hear Cena say the crowd was way to hard on him lol. Hey nobody thought in a million years Hogan would ever turn heel after Hulkamania, and it's pretty clear Cena's responses (good or bad) are getting smaller, it might be the right time, as his turn would breath much needed life back into the product, and they got super over babyfaces in Bryan and Punk to make the people happy and illicit positive reaction.

But if it don't happen, and they have a face vs face match, Bryan will probably win, and Orton will cash in on him right after turning himself super heel, and putting Bryan even more over if that's possible (he has been getting Stone Cold 98'-01'/Rock 99-02' pops and general crowd enthusiasm for quite a while now.) I expect Bryan, Cena & (heel) Orton to be feuding through the end of 2013...of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Not that I think Cena will ever go heel, but with how loved Bryan is right now, Summerslam would be perfect.*


----------



## RAB

KuritaDavion said:


> Well Cena's promo skills have me in tears every Monday too. He also makes my ears bleed and my brain hurt with how bad he is, but I'm sure you'd just say that's CHARISMA flowing through the tv.


Nah man, tears of joy. Tears of joy.


----------



## Amber B

CM Danielson said:


> Maybe Cena finally talked Vince into letting that happen, you did hear Cena say the crowd was way to hard on him lol. Hey nobody thought in a million years Hogan would ever turn heel after Hulkamania, and it's pretty clear Cena's responses (good or bad) are getting smaller, it might be the right time, as his turn would breath much needed life back into the product, and they got super over babyfaces in Bryan and Punk to make the people happy and illicit positive reaction.
> 
> But if it don't happen, and they have a face vs face match, Bryan will probably win, and Orton will cash in on him right after turning himself super heel, and putting Bryan even more over if that's possible (he has been getting Stone Cold 98'-01'/Rock 99-02' pops and general crowd enthusiasm for quite a while now.) I expect Bryan, Cena & (heel) Orton to be feuding through the end of 2013...of course that's just my opinion.


It won't happen.
Two different eras. Two different business mind sets.


----------



## Headliner

Innocent Bystander said:


> They could've done that segment a little differently though.
> 
> Who is that person in your signature?


Ciara. R&B singer.


KuritaDavion said:


> Well Cena's promo skills have me in tears every Monday too. He also makes my ears bleed and my brain hurt with how bad he is, but I'm sure you'd just say that's CHARISMA flowing through the tv.


:lmao

His overmarking for Cena is hilarious. Cena literally did nothing to make that segment good.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

The segment with Khali was hilarious. Cena replied, "It's a good idea... I'll think about it big man."


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

He *better* lose to Bryan, I don't fucking care about his "redemption" when he goes back to being same ol' Cena

His time ISN'T now. He lost the title to Sheamus earlier than summerslam after winning it from Batista at mania 26, he should be able to do this


----------



## Bryan D.

The show was perfect, apart from Sandow losing to a jobber.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

I thought Raw today was great.

Pros:
Shield and Henry segment
Wyatts
Del Rio/Ziggler
Sandow/Christian
Punk/Heyman/Lesnar segment
RVD/Y2J :mark:
Cena choosing Bryan :yes

Cons:
Opening segment
Orton/Fandango
Divas


----------



## Marcos 25063

5 star match at SS..


----------



## Apex Predator

Punk, Brock and RVD stole the show.


----------



## RAB

Headliner said:


> His overmarking for Cena is hilarious. Cena literally did nothing to make that segment good.



Without Cena there wouldn't even have been a segment to 'overmark' for..


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I thought Raw today was great.
> 
> Pros:
> Shield and Henry segment
> Wyatts
> Del Rio/Ziggler
> Sandow/Christian
> Punk/Heyman/Lesnar segment
> RVD/Y2J :mark:
> Cena choosing Bryan :yes
> 
> Cons:
> *Opening segment*
> Orton/Fandango
> Divas


Really? That was the best part of the night. I love how Orton just stormed down that ramp as if he was going to cash in.


----------



## xD7oom

Lesnar beat the living shit out of Punk, BEST MOMENT SINCE RAW 6/17


----------



## Headliner

RAB said:


> Without Cena there wouldn't even have been a segment to 'overmark' for..


No shit. But he's not the reason the segment was a success. Anyone with half a brain knows this.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC

RAB is the most obvious gimmick account I've ever seen


----------



## Eulonzo

Irish Jet said:


>


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

The Boy Wonder said:


> Really? That was the best part of the night. I love how Orton just stormed down that ramp as if he was going to cash in.


Well I was more referring the part with Maddox and Cena, Orton was ok there.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> He *better* lose to Bryan, I don't fucking care about his "redemption" when he goes back to being same ol' Cena
> 
> His time ISN'T now. He lost the title to Sheamus earlier than summerslam after winning it from Batista at mania 26, he should be able to do this


And the strong possibility after that is Orton cashing in immediately after, giving Bryan a reign that doesn't even last a day.



Bryan just might beat Cena but I don't see Bryan walking out with the title and I won't be surprised or upset when he doesn't because this McMahon namedropping isn't happening for no reason. There's going to be quite some buildup from that BEFORE Bryan gets an actual WWE Title reign. It only makes sense and can happen 1 of 3 ways:

Bryan loses at Summerslam
Bryan wins at Summerslam but loses via cash in immediately after
Bryan loses at Summerslam, Night Of Champions but finally wins it at HIAC. And Orton cashes in then


----------



## Duberry

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/600756-crowd-reaction-daniel-bryan-absolute-silence.html

Look what i just found...

:ti


----------



## Happenstan

Emotion Blur said:


> Can't wait for Bryan to beat Cena at SummerSlam, then Orton comes out seconds later, punts Bryan in the skull, get mega heel heat, and wins the belt.





Xevoz said:


> Regardless of who wins Orton is cashing in at SS.


No, he won't. Orton has that case for a year. Why is everyone so sure he will cash in after a month? Is it because that will justify the heel turn everyone wants? Hate to break it to you but a cash in doesn't equal a heel turn. If Orton cashes in on Cena he will be an even bigger babyface than before. Orton can turn heel tomorrow and not cash in the case for 10 months. One doesn't equate to the other.

Also anyone who thinks Cena/Bryan won't main event over Lesnar/Punk is nuts. Punk/Lesnar probably won't even be the next to last match as WWE likes a cooling off period between big matches. Lesnar is gonna beat Punk to continue his push to Mania against Rock/Taker and WWE generally likes to end PPVs on a high note which in their mind fits with *EITHER* Cena or Bryan winning.


----------



## RAB

Headliner said:


> No shit. But he's not the reason the segment was a success. Anyone with half a brain knows this.


He built the suspense and had me on the edge of my seat craving for the knowledge of who he's going to battle with at SummerSlam.

The final delivery had me in tears.


----------



## Happenstan

The Boy Wonder said:


> That was in a smark city. Again, try to understand this.


Yeah, like how Miami was just a smark city after 18 seconds. How's that working out for Bryan again?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

SJFC said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/600756-crowd-reaction-daniel-bryan-absolute-silence.html
> 
> Look what i just found...
> 
> :ti


As far as crowd reactions go for Daniel Bryan he went to another level when he started teaming with Kane last year. In other words, he needed to create an outlandish character in order to connect with ALL the demographics.


----------



## Xevoz

RAB said:


> He built the suspense and had me on the edge of my seat craving for the knowledge of who he's going to battle with at SummerSlam.
> 
> The final delivery had me in tears.


I refuse to believe you're that stupid


----------



## CM Danielson

RAB said:


> Without Cena there wouldn't even have been a segment to 'overmark' for..


The crowd would have marked out regardless of who the champion talking was. Know matter who said "I choose Daniel Bryan" they reaction would have been the same, because they love Bryan and are happy he's getting a WWE title match in one of the co-main events of 2nd biggest show of the year.


----------



## dxbender

lol, people saying WWE had to up their game to get MLB fans to watch RAW over Home Run Derby. I think MLB just found a way to get WWE fans talking about MLB over WWE lol.


----------



## RyanPelley

I'm legit cracking up at Bryan screaming YES at Cena.


----------



## Apex Predator

Bryan made Cena look like a fan. He just stood in awe.


----------



## KO Bossy

Happenstan said:


> Also anyone who thinks Cena/Bryan won't main event over Lesnar/Punk is nuts. *Punk/Lesnar probably won't even be the next to last match as WWE likes a cooling off period between big matches.* Lesnar is gonna beat Punk to continue his push to Mania against Rock/Taker and WWE generally likes to end PPVs on a high note which in their mind fits with *EITHER* Cena or Bryan winning.


Except at like, you know, the PPV last night...

And last year's Summerslam didn't end on a high note...in fact, it had 2 big matches in a row (WWE title, then Brock/Hunter), and Brock went over, and it was the highest buyrate for Summerslam in years.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

I think Cena/Bryan should main event the show. I wonder if Punk and Brock will be cool with that.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Happenstan said:


> Also anyone who thinks Cena/Bryan won't main event over Lesnar/Punk is nuts. Punk/Lesnar probably won't even be the next to last match as *WWE likes a cooling off period between big matches*.


You mean like how WM 29 went right from Taker/Punk to HHH/Lesnar to Cena/Rock?

Or how Extreme Rules went right from Cena/Ryback to HHH/Lesnar?

Or how Summerslam 2012 went right from Punk/Cena/Big Show to HHH/Lesnar?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

Lesnar/Punk is most likely gonna be the ME because Brock is the biggest star on the show. He closed last year's show as well.



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> RAB is the most obvious gimmick account I've ever seen


This. Not sure how you guys are taking the bait unless y'all are playing along.


----------



## Eulonzo

DAMN IT HUNTER! I TOLD YOU NOT TO PICK THIS VANILLA MIDGET! :vince3

I really wonder how Vince/HHH etc are reacting backstage about this amazing ending.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Except at like, you know, the PPV last night...
> 
> And last year's Summerslam didn't end on a high note...in fact, it had 2 big matches in a row (WWE title, then Brock/Hunter), and Brock went over, and it was the highest buyrate for Summerslam in years.



fpalm You do know what the word generally means, don't you? Lesnar is beating Punk and they won't be main eventing. I know, it hurts. Deal with it.


----------



## Eulonzo

Novak Djokovic said:


> BUT I THOUGHT HE WAS GOING TO BE FEUDING WITH CURTIS AXEL NOW GUYS unk3


There's still a chance, Fellow WWE Universe member. :vince2

QUICK, LET'S CANCEL THE MATCH! :vince We made a mistake.


----------



## PunkShoot

Holy shit i just figured out the booking.

Give the MITB to orton not Dbry.
Feud Dbry with cena
Dbry wins the WWE title
Orton cashes in on Bryan
Orton vs dbry feud
Dbry wins WWE championship at WM or HITC


----------



## xD7oom

Bryan should change his whole fucking annoying character.


----------



## DinoBravo

Does anyone have video of the last segment where Cena picks Bryan? My stupid directv went out right during the segment because of the weather.


----------



## Cyon

For what it's worth, tonight's RAW was enjoyable. Good stuff. (Y)


----------



## Happenstan

Fresh Dougie said:


> You mean like how WM 29 went right from Taker/Punk to HHH/Lesnar to Cena/Rock?
> 
> Or how Extreme Rules went right from Cena/Ryback to HHH/Lesnar?
> 
> Or how Summerslam 2012 went right from Punk/Cena/Big Show to HHH/Lesnar?



Seriously? You named a handful of PPVs out of 12 a year. Of course there are exceptions but the general rule has been to let the crowds cool off between big matches. I don't necessarily agree with that approach but it is one they usually tend to follow.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

If Daniel Bryan got this type of reaction (tonight) the night when he beat Randy Orton I would have been very impressed. That event that night was in South Carolina, not exactly a smark city. The pop Bryan got after beating Orton was good, but not like tonight. So in certain cities DB is clearly over.


----------



## hardyorton

The Boy Wonder said:


> As far as crowd reactions go for Daniel Bryan he went to another level when he started teaming with Kane last year. In other words, he needed to create an outlandish character in order to connect with ALL the demographics.


You most deluded hater on this site. Bryan was already over when he teamed up with Kane then got bigger. Boy Wonder you look sillier and sillier every time you post. You hate Bryan fair enough but you need to get over the fact he's been over since his Heel turn in 2012.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Happenstan said:


> fpalm You do know what the word generally means, don't you? Lesnar is beating Punk and they won't be main eventing. I know, it hurts. Deal with it.


Except you didn't say generally. You said:




Happenstan said:


> Also anyone who thinks Cena/Bryan won't main event over Lesnar/Punk is nuts. Punk/Lesnar probably won't even be the next to last match as *WWE likes a cooling off period between big matches*.


----------



## Happenstan

xD7oom said:


> Bryan should change his whole fucking annoying character.


U mad? Yeah U mad.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

hardyorton said:


> You most deluded hater on this site. Bryan was already over when he teamed up with Kane then got bigger. Boy Wonder you look sillier and sillier every time you post. You hate Bryan fair enough but you need to get over the fact he's been over since his Heel turn in 2012.


Junior,

Bryan connected with the entire fanbase when he started having those segments with Kane. He became a character instead of just a wrestler (which he wanted to get over with when he arrived in WWE but didn't). The association with Kane greatly helped Daniel Bryan, but of course people will never admit this.


----------



## Apex Predator

xD7oom said:


> Bryan should change his whole fucking annoying character.


If it's not broken don't fix it. :HHH2


----------



## Happenstan

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Daniel Bryan got this type of reaction (tonight) the night when he beat Randy Orton I would have been very impressed. That event that night was in South Carolina, not exactly a smark city. The pop Bryan got after beating Orton was good, but not like tonight. So in certain cities DB is clearly over.


And Orton and Sheamus got booed tonight. So does that mean they aren't that over because of the reactions on 1 particular city? You make no sense. Every part of the country is gonna react to a unique superstar differently....be it booing or indifference/silence. There is no universal love for anyone working in the WWE.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Happenstan said:


> And Orton and Sheamus got booed tonight. So does that mean they aren't that over because of the reactions on 1 particular city? You make no sense. Every part of the country is gonna react to a unique superstar differently....be it booing or indifference/silence. There is no universal love for anyone working in the WWE.


So if Orton and Sheamus get booed in Brooklyn does that mean WWE should turn them both heel?


----------



## Choke2Death

Happenstan said:


> And Orton and Sheamus got booed tonight. So does that mean they aren't that over because of the reactions on 1 particular city? You make no sense. Every part of the country is gonna react to a unique superstar differently....be it booing or indifference/silence. There is no universal love for anyone working in the WWE.


Orton actually got a 75% cheer, 25% boo reaction when Cena suggested him. Sheamus got mostly booed, though, that's true.

And it's complete bullshit to say Bryan only got over because of teaming up with Kane. I don't know why you guys even bother with Boy Wonder.


----------



## LKRocks

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Daniel Bryan got this type of reaction (tonight) the night when he beat Randy Orton I would have been very impressed. That event that night was in South Carolina, not exactly a smark city. The pop Bryan got after beating Orton was good, but not like tonight. So in certain cities DB is clearly over.


Stop spewing out bullshit. Hes over in every-fucking-where. Thats not an opinion. Its a fact. Get your goddamned eyes checked


----------



## xD7oom

I'm not mad, I like Bryan, But i can't stand the "YES" and "NO" crap for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

Anybody who thinks Bryan/Cena will close over fucking PUNK/LESNAR, you're kidding yourselves.


----------



## CM Danielson

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Daniel Bryan got this type of reaction (tonight) the night when he beat Randy Orton I would have been very impressed. That event that night was in South Carolina, not exactly a smark city. The pop Bryan got after beating Orton was good, but not like tonight. So in certain cities DB is clearly over.


Yes and New York is a pretty important city for the WWE, and a very important city to be over the way he is.


----------



## xD7oom

BTW, Fandango is fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Daniel Bryan got this type of reaction (tonight) the night when he beat Randy Orton I would have been very impressed. That event that night was in South Carolina, not exactly a smark city. The pop Bryan got after beating Orton was good, but not like tonight. So* in certain cities DB is clearly over.*


This part is true for EVERY SINGLE WRESTLER EVER. No one is universally loved across the world.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bryan/Cena should absolutely close Summerslam. There's a reason why their segment closed Raw tonight, as well.


----------



## Mr. I

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Anybody who thinks Bryan/Cena will close over fucking PUNK/LESNAR, you're kidding yourselves.


You can explain, of course, given that Cena has closed almost every PPV he's wrestled at in the last two years, and that Punk almost never gets to close them.
It's not remotely set in stone which one goes on last, so no need for that "kidding" nonsense.


----------



## Eulonzo

All I have to say is...

:yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes ! :yes !








:bryan


----------



## The Boy Wonder

xD7oom said:


> BTW, Fandango is fucking awesome :mark:


How can you honestly hate Daniel Bryan's character?


----------



## Duberry

The Boy Wonder said:


> Junior,
> 
> Bryan connected with the entire fanbase when he started having those segments with Kane. He became a character instead of just a wrestler (which he wanted to get over with when he arrived in WWE but didn't). The association with Kane greatly helped Daniel Bryan, but of course people will never admit this.


Lolwut? Bryan was nearly as popular as mega-over face WWE Champion CM Punk while they were feuding in the early summer of 2012, months before he started teaming with Kane. Another fail post by the "smark smacker".


----------



## The Boy Wonder

SJFC said:


> Lolwut? Bryan was nearly as popular as mega-over face WWE Champion CM Punk while they were feuding in the early summer of 2012, months before he started teaming with Kane. Another fail post by the "smark smacker".


He wasn't getting pops from the entire demographic. That's my point. Right now he's hitting all the demos.


----------



## killacamt

so how does the main event of SS end??


----------



## xD7oom

^ How can you love the Yes and No chants? and that babyface look?, ugh.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I really don't care what closes Summerslam. Match placement has no effect on my entertainment abilities.


----------



## Happenstan

The Boy Wonder said:


> So if Orton and Sheamus get booed in Brooklyn does that mean WWE should turn them both heel?


Because of 1 city? No. Because of several cities? No. If they continued to get booed or were shown indifference (Dorito) then yes.

I'm not really following where you are going here to be honest.




xD7oom said:


> I'm not mad, I like Bryan, But i can't stand the "YES" and "NO" crap for 2 or 3 years.


Try 10-15 years. Yes/No is the new What IMO. It will save you time and energy if you just make peace with that now.


----------



## Apex Predator

Bryan should go over at SS.


----------



## Nuski

Only gripe i have with the show is Sandow losing (Which didn't surprise because of how they treat their SMACKDOWN MITB winners). I mean, i would've accepted it if Rhodes interfered and he loss, but whatever. He's going to be the WHC in the future and i cannot wait :sandow :yes


----------



## Jamazing

xD7oom said:


> Bryan should change his whole fucking annoying character.


He's the most likable person on WWE TV right now though. e.e


----------



## The Boy Wonder

xD7oom said:


> ^ How can you love the Yes and No chants? and that babyface look?, ugh.


My question is this: Where does Daniel Bryan's character go after YES? His character has to evolve at some point. I firmly believe after he loses to to Cena at Summerslam he will slowly be injected into the McMahon-HHH angle where his character will change. Corporate Daniel Bryan?


----------



## killacamt

xD7oom said:


> Bryan should change his whole fucking annoying character.


what is so annoying about it bro??


----------



## Apex Predator

killacamt said:


> what is so annoying about it bro??


Yes chants ...


----------



## RyanPelley

The Boy Wonder said:


> My question is this: *Where does Daniel Bryan's character go after YES?* His character has to evolve at some point. I firmly believe after he loses to to Cena at Summerslam he will slowly be injected into the McMahon-HHH angle where his character will change. Corporate Daniel Bryan?


Back to "NO"? :bryan2


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

That's exactly my point.

Daniel Bryan has no depth to him at all.


----------



## Happenstan

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Anybody who thinks Bryan/Cena will close over fucking PUNK/LESNAR, you're kidding yourselves.


We'll see. I love the hypocrisy though. Punk fans demanded Punk as WWE champ main event and not Cena, but now that Cena is WWE champ Punk should main event. :clap


----------



## Bryan D.

$osa said:


> Only gripe i have with the show is Sandow losing (Which didn't surprise because of how they treat their SMACKDOWN MITB winners). I mean, i would've accepted it if Rhodes interfered and he loss, but whatever. He's going to be the WHC in the future and i cannot wait :sandow :yes


Yeah, it kinda sucked to see Sandow losing to Christian. It was pointless and it did nothing for Christian.

Rhodes attacking Sandow was great, though

:mark: :mark:

This feud has all the potential.

:sandow vs. :cody at Summerslam with the briefacase on the line.

Cody was over as hell today.

:mark:




























He needs to shave his moustache, though

:brock


----------



## The Boy Wonder

RyanPelley said:


> Back to "NO"? :bryan2


You don't have confidence that Daniel Bryan can evolve his character from YES/NO?


----------



## xD7oom

I said it before, Daniel Bryan is great in the ring, big fan, but i think he's just not ready to be a big main eventer with this childish character. They should do something about it *IMO*.


----------



## AthenaMark

Not ready? Cena is huh? Yeah right..Bryan has been the best..on the mic.in the ring..paired with others..heel or face. Dont matter

now..where are the streaming links to the last segment?


----------



## Apex Predator

AthenaMark said:


> Not ready? Cena is huh? Yeah right..Bryan has been the best..on the mic.in the ring..paired with others..heel or face. Dont matter
> 
> now..where are the streaming links to the last segment?


He will evolve when he wins the WWE title.


----------



## KO Bossy

Happenstan said:


> fpalm You do know what the word generally means, don't you? Lesnar is beating Punk and they won't be main eventing. I know, it hurts. Deal with it.


And then Dougie comes in and verbally bitch slaps you, and now you have nothing left to say. As I suspected.

There's no point in getting into a pissing contest about this. Despite what I tried to politely point out to you, you're being stubborn and are positive that Bryan and Cena is main eventing. What do you have to back this notion up? Fuck all. Just like I have fuck all to back up my belief. However, Brock is getting paid insane money for this, he's a gigantic draw and the only time a match of his hasn't main evented a PPV he's been booked on (since his return) was when Rock was involved (basically the only guy who can claim to be a bigger draw). Based on that history alone (including the fact that Brock main evented against Hunter over Cena last Summerslam), odds favor the fact that he'd main event this PPV, as well. 

But no, you're dead set in your beliefs and won't even listen to now multiple people telling you otherwise. Fine, be stupid.


----------



## KO Bossy

AthenaMark said:


> Not ready? Cena is huh? Yeah right..Bryan has been the best..*on the mic*.in the ring..paired with others..heel or face. Dont matter
> 
> now..where are the streaming links to the last segment?


Now in the other thread where I said that people who overrate Bryan annoy me...this statement is the kind of thing I'm talking about.

Bryan can claim to possibly be the best in the WWE, or even in the world, at several things. Cutting promos is not one of them.


----------



## xD7oom

^ Last segment:
http://veedio.info/putlocker.php?url=E2FF473217C79940


----------



## Chan Hung

*Amazing how the "ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA" didn't come close to what we've seen lately with the WWE* :HHH2


----------



## Chan Hung

WWE did the right thing...Bryan is mega over...he's small..he's the underdog..he fits the right component of the average guy trying to make it to the top...nothing flashy..just a hard worker who deserves his shot. Yes.

End.


----------



## xD7oom

> Now in the other thread where I said that people who overrate Bryan annoy me...this statement is the kind of thing I'm talking about.
> 
> Bryan can claim to possibly be the best in the WWE, or even in the world, at several things. Cutting promos is not one of them.


Thank you, that's what i'm trying to say.


----------



## thaimasker

KO Bossy said:


> Now in the other thread where I said that people who overrate Bryan annoy me...this statement is the kind of thing I'm talking about.
> 
> Bryan can claim to possibly be the best in the WWE, or even in the world, at several things. Cutting promos is not one of them.



Agreed. I'm a huge bryan mark myself and he is the only reason I watch and I like him on the mic but damn.... Over-rating like that just Making a bad name for Bryan fans like myself.


----------



## Headliner

He's solid at cutting promos. He just needs to get rid of the beard so he can be taken more seriously. It still gives him the comedy look which is not a good thing.


----------



## Jamazing

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> That's exactly my point.
> 
> Daniel Bryan has no depth to him at all.


He's barely been in the Main Event scene, and we know how WWE deals with it's midcard, so be patient.


----------



## KingofKings1281

Excellent show. The Bray Wyatt promo, the Punk/Heyman/Lesnar segment, and the RVD/Y2J match were spectacular. However, what I wouldn't have given to have Batista interrupt Cena right before he announced Bryan as his opponent. The collective head of this forum would have exploded due to pure rage.


----------



## Nuski

I agree that Bryan die hard marks overrate his mic abilities, but he really is decent at cutting promos. I'll admit, i thought he was going to be one of those Lance Storm guys who were horrible at cutting promos, but he has wasn't. And the only reasons people say he is bad on mic is because he shouts yes/no waaaayyy too much.


----------



## fjawodfc

Another annoying, stupid-ass crowd.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

fjawodfc said:


> Another annoying, stupid-ass crowd.


Let me guess. You absolutely love the South Carolina and Virginia like crowds who react as if they're at a funeral.


----------



## TheBkMogul

Holy shit, was Bryan so over all night. During commercials, random "YES's!" and "Daniel Bryan" chants would rain down. The two "Waves" were totally unexpected but everyone in my section (9) had a blast doing it. From my viewpoint, I think the crowd was hot the whole time. Great night, and I think Barclays Center outdoes MSG in terms of pure aesthetic and presentation (not surprising since it's new). Can't wait to go back.

And for the record, I was trying (in vain) to shut up the people who "WHAT'ed" Henry. And to be honest, I'm glad the "Husky Harris" chants fell flat (there were like 5 people trying to start one up, but nobody was biting). You're welcome, IWC


----------



## KO Bossy

Headliner said:


> He's solid at cutting promos. He just needs to get rid of the beard so he can be taken more seriously. It still gives him the comedy look which is not a good thing.


Yeah, he's decent at promos. He's not utterly embarrassing like Ryback or anything. But the best? Come on...


----------



## Huganomics

Fucking awesome show. Top 5 Raw of the year for the sure, maybe my favorite. Damn near everything just clicked.


----------



## chessarmy

I'm really meh towards SummerSlam. Its really too obvious that they're gonna have Orton cash in after Bryan/Cena no matter who wins, so why does it matter?


----------



## THANOS

KO Bossy said:


> Now in the other thread where I said that people who overrate Bryan annoy me...this statement is the kind of thing I'm talking about.
> 
> Bryan can claim to possibly be the best in the WWE, or even in the world, at several things. Cutting promos is not one of them.


Very true my friend. Bryan is definitely NOT the best at promos but he's good enough for me not to be distracted by it, and is better than the majority of the roster on the mic, but not better than guys like Punk, Wyatt, Ambrose, Sandow, Barrett, Cena, Henry, etc. IMO he's ahead of guys like Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, etc..

In charisma though, by dictionary definition, and just in how animated he is, Bryan is among the top charismatic guys in the WWE.


----------



## KO Bossy

THANOS said:


> Very true my friend. Bryan is definitely NOT the best at promos but he's good enough for me not to be distracted by it, and is better than the majority of the roster on the mic, but not better than guys like Punk, Wyatt, Ambrose, Sandow, Barrett, Cena, Henry, etc. IMO he's ahead of guys like Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, etc..
> 
> In charisma though, by dictionary definition, and just in how animated he is, Bryan is among the top charismatic guys in the WWE.


Oh god, a monkey without vocal chords is better than Sheamus...


----------



## Chan Hung

LOL at those hating Bryan...I was one of them..when he first appeared he was Dean Malenko V2...A man with good in ring skill but no charisma..nothing else...but he proved me wrong...he's entertaining....he's over (what mainly counts) and...his mic skills sure aren't so great..but do they have to be if you need one word to get the fans behind you?


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, he's decent at promos. He's not utterly embarrassing like Ryback or anything. But the best? Come on...


He far better then many made him out to be. But he's not horrible but he's good. Fan's by into him so you can't complain.


----------



## EdgeHead103

Was there tonight

Another crowd

CM PUNK AND HEYMAN WERE GOLD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I'm a Bryan mark (to an extent, not as big as some others), and I think it's time to turn Bryan away from the "Yes"/"No" stuff, and the beard. He's been given basically no depth whatsoever as a character and has still somehow parlayed it into being one of the most over acts in the company.

Book him like they did a month ago as the aggressive face. When he was that in ROH (and even when he was aggressive heel in ROH), he cut plenty of good to very good promos. When he's booked as someone who is aggressive and has some depth to him, he is capable of cutting some good promos. Not saying he's the best mic worker in the company, but as one of his ROH characters (which is closer to who he really is, and not this comedy act, YES/NO, beard stuff) he is a good promo. Would love to see WWE finally book him as that character. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Brye

Bryan has definitely grown on the mic since his debut. I would say at the moment he's right above average and hasn't hit his ceiling yet.


----------



## Nuski

While i get why people say he should cut the beard, i personally think he shouldn't. Him without the bread is too generic and i'd rather him look like he does now because it's much more interesting. The beard has actually gave he some presence.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Looks like Ziggler is out of the title picture for now.


----------



## dougnums

$osa said:


> While i get why people say he should cut the beard, i personally think he shouldn't. Him without the bread is too generic and i'd rather him look like he does now because it's much more interesting. The beard has actually gave he some presence.


Yeah you probably don't have to worry about that for a while. Hard to sell 'respect the beard' t-shirts if they get rid of the beard.


----------



## EdgeHead103

Yeah, Ziggler to fued with Big E


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> He far better then many made him out to be. But he's not horrible but he's good. Fan's by into him so you can't complain.


At the end of the day, that's what you're aiming for.

I'll always go back to my go to guy for Attitude comparisons-Godfather. Good promo? Enh, about Bryan's level, I guess. He had his catchphrases, he could cut a reasonably good promo. No Rock or anything, yet not Kurrgan levels of terrible. But Jesus Christ was that guy over.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> At the end of the day, that's what you're aiming for.
> 
> I'll always go back to my go to guy for Attitude comparisons-Godfather. Good promo? Enh, about Bryan's level, I guess. He had his catchphrases, he could cut a reasonably good promo. No Rock or anything, yet not Kurrgan levels of terrible. But Jesus Christ was that guy over.


Bret Hart didn't cut a great promo but is seen as a WWE legend today. He had classic matches. On the mic he cut to the point. As long as Bryan does that he been fine. Not everyone is an Austin or The 
Rock on the mic.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> Bret Hart didn't cut a great promo but is seen as a WWE legend today. He had classic matches. On the mic he cut to the point. As long as Bryan does that he been fine. Not everyone is an Austin or The
> Rock on the mic.


I'll keep my fingers crossed that he doesn't degenerate into a Miz type babyface. One Miz is blood boiling enough.


----------



## Londrick

Anyone notice how Ryback, Miz and Sheamus weren't in action and we get one of the best RAWs of the year? Should happen more often.


----------



## Osize10

KO Bossy said:


> At the end of the day, that's what you're aiming for.
> 
> I'll always go back to my go to guy for Attitude comparisons-Godfather. Good promo? Enh, about Bryan's level, I guess. He had his catchphrases, he could cut a reasonably good promo. No Rock or anything, yet not Kurrgan levels of terrible. But Jesus Christ was that guy over.


Damnit, now i can't remember how Godfather was in the ring. I know he worked the crowd like a boss, but is there any decently lengthy Godfather match that sticks out in your mind? Was he in some decent IC title matches?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*I wasn't that impressed by that RVD vs. Y2J match. It was kind of boring.*


----------



## Oakue

Almost positive Bryan will beat Cena and Orton will cash in on him right after the match. Ol' Vince's final fuck you to the IWC.


----------



## JY57

Ageei said:


> Almost positive Bryan will beat Cena and Orton will cash in on him right after the match. Ol' Vince's final fuck you to the IWC.


only fitting since Bryan did it to the Big Show in 45 seconds.


----------



## Brye

Bryan/Cena
Punk/Lesnar
Ziggler/Big E
Rhodes/Sandow?

Don't care what the rest of the card is. TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed that he doesn't degenerate into a Miz type babyface. One Miz is blood boiling enough.


Nah I think if he churns out great matches and decent feuds in the Mid card and ME. The Fans will always back him. The Miz is a reality star to me and it was a disgrace the day they gave him the WWE title.


----------



## AthenaMark

hardyorton said:


> Bret Hart didn't cut a great promo but is seen as a WWE legend today. He had classic matches. On the mic he cut to the point. As long as Bryan does that he been fine. Not everyone is an Austin or The
> Rock on the mic.


He's fucking with you. Bryan is VERY good on the mic. He has carried more segments this year than anyone.


----------



## KO Bossy

Osize10 said:


> Damnit, now i can't remember how Godfather was in the ring. I know he worked the crowd like a boss, but is there any decently lengthy Godfather match that sticks out in your mind? Was he in some decent IC title matches?


Godfather was...nothing great in ring, honestly. I mean, he could have passable matches and was a great guy to have in your opener, second or third match on the card because he was ridiculously over. Lengthy matches...not that I recall. His match where he teamed with D'Lo to take on Bossman and Bull Buchanan was somewhat amusing, just because Godfather was dressed like Rick James and Ice-T sang his entrance. Match wasn't anything special, went about 10 minutes. Probably one of the longer Godfather matches you'll see.

I remember his match with Goldust at Backlash 1999, as well. Wasn't too bad. That was for the IC title. 

Godfather, to me, epitomizes a guy whose matches came off looking a lot better than they were thanks to the fact that the crowd was so into him.



hardyorton said:


> Nah I think if he churns out great matches and decent feuds in the Mid card and ME. The Fans will always back him. The Miz is a reality star to me and it was a disgrace the day they gave him the WWE title.


I was actually referring to him becoming a guy who does nothing but crappy comedy.

Or endorsing stuff. Remember when they had Miz shill for Subway? fpalm

"I'm Daniel Bryan, and I'm here to talk to the WWE universe about Hardee's new Angus Burger." We don't need to see that.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/275285-what-happened-after-wwe-raw-went-off-the-air



> What Happened After WWE Raw Went Off the Air?
> After Monday Night Raw went off the air, the locker room cleared to the back while Ryback came down to the ring for a WWE Championship tables match against John Cena. This was described as a solid ten minute match. Ryback broke a few tables, similar to their "Three Stages of Hell" match at WWE Payback, but eventually Cena put him through a table to retain the title.
> 
> Cena celebrated with the title after his win, and Justin Roberts sent the crowd home.


----------



## KO Bossy

AthenaMark said:


> He's fucking with you. Bryan is VERY good on the mic. He has carried more segments this year than anyone.


On the mic? Seriously? Dude, there are tons of loyal Bryan fans who will freely admit the guy is perhaps slightly above average on the stick. Calling him very good is overrating him by a rather large margin, and saying he's carried more segments this year than anyone with his mic ability is...well, pretty untrue.


----------



## Brye

KO Bossy said:


> On the mic? Seriously? Dude, there are tons of loyal Bryan fans who will freely admit the guy is perhaps *slightly above average on the stick*. Calling him very good is overrating him by a rather large margin, and saying he's carried more segments this year than anyone with his mic ability is...well, pretty untrue.


That's what I'd classify him as.

Source: Full time Bryan mark here.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> And then Dougie comes in and verbally bitch slaps you, and now you have nothing left to say. As I suspected.
> 
> There's no point in getting into a pissing contest about this. Despite what I tried to politely point out to you, you're being stubborn and are positive that Bryan and Cena is main eventing. What do you have to back this notion up? Fuck all. Just like I have fuck all to back up my belief. However, Brock is getting paid insane money for this, he's a gigantic draw and the only time a match of his hasn't main evented a PPV he's been booked on (since his return) was when Rock was involved (basically the only guy who can claim to be a bigger draw). Based on that history alone (including the fact that Brock main evented against Hunter over Cena last Summerslam), odds favor the fact that he'd main event this PPV, as well.
> 
> But no, you're dead set in your beliefs and won't even listen to now multiple people telling you otherwise. Fine, be stupid.



As for proof...uh, the last 2 years. Cena closed everything until Punk's fans complained so much they FINALLY stated ending things with the WWE champ. That's what led to Punk getting the lowest ratings since Diesel. No I don't know for certain who goes last, neither do you or the people I quoted. But based off history and WWE's love of all things Cena...well you know. And you using the King of Shovels as proof that Lesnar will main event is comical. Of course, HHH is gonna book *HIMSELF* over Cena. Are we not forgetting that this is the guy who buried the whole company a while back by having the whole roster "quit" on his watch. You and those I quoted are just as positive Lesnar is main eventing as I am that he isn't so please spare me your taking the high road bullshit. You are just as dead set in your beliefs as I am hypocrite. One of us will be wrong in the end but it will be a month until we find out who....time to move on dude.

Who the fuck is Dougie?

EDIT: Oh, ok. I didn't see his response...or partial response since he didn't even quote me fully. Whatever. Moving on. Do the same.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

*Who are you guys kidding? Daniel Bryan will never become the face of the WWE as long as John Cena is around.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Finally watched Raw, great show.

RVD vs. Jericho was awesome, RVD is still super over with the crowd, no shock there. 

Punk/Heyman/Brock segment was great, no doubt Punk is gonna beat Brock at Summerslam, makes no sense for Brock to win anyways.

I don't mind Christian beating Sandow. Rhodes is really over as a face and I'm looking forward to this feud. Seems like both guys are moving up.

I still don't care about Maddox, just fast forwarded through his bits.

Didn't care about Orton vs. Fandango, filler match.

ADR/Ziggler was great, but I don't expect Big E to go far. Ziggler will make him look good in the ring but that's about it. AJ's betrayal is not a shock, she likes the chase no doubt.

Bryans reaction was insane, looking forward to their match.

Overall, I give the show 8/10, a solid Raw.*


----------



## AthenaMark

KO Bossy said:


> On the mic? Seriously? Dude, there are tons of loyal Bryan fans who will freely admit the guy is perhaps slightly above average on the stick. Calling him very good is overrating him by a rather large margin, and saying he's carried more segments this year than anyone with his mic ability is...well, pretty untrue.


Theyre young fans and theyre wrong. They think breaking the 4th wall, easy cheap promo work, is good work or burying the World title is good promo work. Carrying those Dr. Shelby segments in the PG era? That was talent.

No one has been in as many different situations on the mic and carried it like Bryan. No one.


----------



## KO Bossy

Happenstan said:


> As for proof...uh, the last 2 years. Cena closed everything until Punk's fans complained so much they FINALLY stated ending things with the WWE champ. That's what led to Punk getting the lowest ratings since Diesel. No I don't know for certain who goes last, neither do you or the people I quoted. But based off history and WWE's love of all things Cena...well you know. And you using the King of Shovels as proof that Lesnar will main event is comical. Of course, HHH is gonna book *HIMSELF* over Cena. Are we not forgetting that this is the guy who buried the whole company a while back by having the whole roster "quit" on his watch. You and those I quoted are just as positive Lesnar is main eventing as I am that he isn't so please spare me your taking the high road bullshit. You are just as dead set in your beliefs as I am hypocrite. One of us will be wrong in the end but it will be a month until we find out who....time to move on dude.
> 
> Who the fuck is Dougie?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, ok. I didn't see his response...or partial response since he didn't even quote me fully. Whatever. Moving on. Do the same.


Gladly.

I also love how you call me a hypocrite. When did I ever claim I wasn't dead set on my beliefs, anyway? That's kinda why I said them in the first place.

Besides, you're the one who kept responding to me...


----------



## Deptford

Happenstan said:


> As for proof...uh, the last 2 years. Cena closed everything until Punk's fans complained so much they FINALLY stated ending things with the WWE champ. That's what led to Punk getting the lowest ratings since Diesel. No I don't know for certain who goes last, neither do you or the people I quoted. But based off history and WWE's love of all things Cena...well you know. And you using the King of Shovels as proof that Lesnar will main event is comical. Of course, HHH is gonna book *HIMSELF* over Cena. Are we not forgetting that this is the guy who buried the whole company a while back by having the whole roster "quit" on his watch. You and those I quoted are just as positive Lesnar is main eventing as I am that he isn't so please spare me your taking the high road bullshit. You are just as dead set in your beliefs as I am hypocrite. One of us will be wrong in the end but it will be a month until we find out who....time to move on dude.


Cena didn't even close last night over RVD :lmao 
also Punk/Rock was ME over the rumble that Cena was booked to WIN ON THE RTWM

basically Part timers come first over Cena. If you wanna sit there and say that it's so obvious that Triple H booked himself over Cena at ER because he is "the king of shovels" then why didn't he do the same thing at Mania where he had a ME feud?

It's because the pecking order is Rock-Brock-Fresh Part Timer-Punk/Cena 

also, Punk complaining about not being in the ME was part of his angle to face Cena and him being Heel. It had little to nothing to do with Punk main eventing a couple times here and again. Complete kayfabe dude. lol


----------



## KO Bossy

AthenaMark said:


> Theyre young fans and theyre wrong. They think breaking the 4th wall, easy cheap promo work, is good work or burying the World title is good promo work. Carrying those Dr. Shelby segments in the PG era? That was talent.
> 
> No one has been in as many different situations on the mic and carried it like Bryan. No one.


No, they just have a different opinion than you...one that is a lot more unbiased, apparently.

And who thinks that constantly breaking the 4th wall and easy, cheap promo work is all that WWE promos are about? I don't hear Wyatt or Sandow breaking kayfabe, and they're way better talkers than Bryan. And Punk's segment of the year tonight with Heyman...no breaking kayfabe there, either. And none of it was cheap promo work. Cena mentioning the home town sports team is cheap promo work.

As for the Anger Management segments...you seem to be forgetting the fact that Kane was the one who had the best one when he recounted his life's history. And why are you so stuck on the fact that Bryan carried it? You act like he was the only person in the segments, and that's absolutely false. Kane did more than his share of the load, as well. Bryan carried nothing.

Man, stop overrating the shit out of the guy. We get it, you like him. That doesn't mean every single thing he does is perfect, and he's got zero flaws in his abilities. He's not the best mic worker on the roster. That's pretty much an accepted fact. Why are you arguing against it? You come off as being so deluded.

And for the record, yes, there are others in history who have been in as many different situations as Bryan on the mic. And yes, they've done better than him. Again, stop overrating him.


----------



## Trillionaire_Ted

Happenstan said:


> Are we not forgetting that this is the guy who buried the whole company a while back by having the whole roster "quit" on his watch.


What the hell are you talking about? How is having the entire roster quit on HHH and show no confidence in him HHH "teh berryingg11!!!" the roster? In fact, it's the exact opposite. That was the entire roster burying HHH by saying the they had no confidence in him, and walking out on him.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Gladly.
> 
> I also love how you call me a hypocrite. When did I ever claim I wasn't dead set on my beliefs, anyway? That's kinda why I said them in the first place.
> 
> Besides, you're the one who kept responding to me...


You initiated the argument. That's why I responded to you. Jesus, how do you manage to make it through the day saddled with such stupidity. Why am I even arguing with you? Even if I win the argument, it was over a barely functional retard. I still lose. Over and done with. Good luck with your life kid. You'll need it.


----------



## Brye

AthenaMark said:


> Theyre young fans and theyre wrong. They think breaking the 4th wall, easy cheap promo work, is good work or burying the World title is good promo work. Carrying those Dr. Shelby segments in the PG era? That was talent.
> 
> No one has been in as many different situations on the mic and carried it like Bryan. No one.


Thoughts on Punk/Heyman promo tonight? I'd love to see how you skew it.


----------



## Happenstan

Deptford said:


> Cena didn't even close last night over RVD :lmao
> also Punk/Rock was ME over the rumble that Cena was booked to WIN ON THE RTWM
> 
> basically Part timers come first over Cena. If you wanna sit there and say that it's so obvious that Triple H booked himself over Cena at ER because he is "the king of shovels" then why didn't he do the same thing at Mania where he had a ME feud?
> 
> It's because the pecking order is Rock-Brock-Fresh Part Timer-Punk/Cena
> 
> also, Punk complaining about not being in the ME was part of his angle to face Cena and him being Heel. It had little to nothing to do with Punk main eventing a couple times here and again. Complete kayfabe dude. lol


I wasn't talking about Punk, I was talking about his fans. And like I said there are exceptions but if you took all WWE PPVs as a whole there is a trend there. Cena is on top most times. Summerslam being the 2nd biggest PPV of the year also factors in to that. Do you really think RVD (the newest part timer) will jump ahead of Cena in the pecking order?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*I'm a little annoyed that AJ is going back to the days of turning her head to the side. I thought that shit was long and gone.*


----------



## Happenstan

Trillionaire_Ted said:


> What the hell are you talking about? How is having the entire roster quit on HHH and show no confidence in him HHH "teh berryingg11!!!" the roster? In fact, it's the exact opposite. That was the entire roster burying HHH by saying the they had no confidence in him, and walking out on him.


I was almost 3 sentences into a rebuttal when I noticed your all red rep. Definite troll. Nice job. I almost fell for it. :clap


----------



## Deptford

Brye said:


> Thoughts on Punk/Heyman promo tonight? I'd love to see how you skew it.


Just to chime in with my thoughts lol, it's nice to see Punk making his face role work so well. Something he wasn't always capable of. Like it or not the guy has escalated to a sort of faux-legend status where it seems like he can just do whatever lol. 

It's crazy I really di think the guy always tries and one up himself and do it in a large and noticeable way. 

Oh but the best part was Heyman shouting "It's clobbering time" to brock's music hitting. :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

I got home not too long ago and the show was off the charts. Punks promo, Henry's promo and sheild attack, RVD and Jericho was really cool to see. Wyatt family came off as babyfaces in front this crowd as we cheered them and Daniel Bryan was practically God incarnate when he finally showed up at the end of the show. My only complaint was that I didn't get to see Daniel Bryan wrestle tonight. It was my first WWE show and I can't wait to go again! :bryan


----------



## KO Bossy

Happenstan said:


> You initiated the argument. That's why I responded to you. Jesus, how do you manage to make it through the day saddled with such stupidity. Why am I even arguing with you? Even if I win the argument, it was over a barely functional retard. I still lose. Over and done with. Good luck with your life kid. You'll need it.












Its past someone's bed time, apparently. First he was crying about how people who didn't agree with him were nuts. Now, he's gotta puff out his chest and act like a big boy to save face, while bringing out the words that his mother will wash out his mouth with soap for using.

Tell me, do the rest of your 7th grade friends think you're pretty cool?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Forgot to mention I loved the Henry/Shield segment. Wyatt stuff was okay too, but still not really into them as much as some people.*

*And I could care less who closes Summerslam, although I think Cena/Bryan deserve it more, given that it's the WWE Championship.*



xD7oom said:


> I said it before, Daniel Bryan is great in the ring, big fan, but i think he's just not ready to be a big main eventer with this childish character. They should do something about it *IMO*.


*They are, they're pushing his character - given that he's super over and all - and he's facing the top star at Summerslam for the WWE Championship.*


----------



## TOM MADISON

HOLY FUCKKKK!!!! I'M WATCHING THE REPLAY ON TV AND NOW!!!

It was the CM Punk, Lesnar segment!!! FUCK I HAD TO COMMENT!!! That was so effin' great!!!

Best angle in ages!!!!

SIIIIIIIIIIIIICKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!! Woah! 

Made me feel like I was watching Wolverine vs Hulk!!!!!!

Woah!


----------



## KC Armstrong

The Boy Wonder said:


> I think Cena/Bryan should main event the show. I wonder if Punk and Brock will be cool with that.



Punk was never even in the main event when he was the champ unless he was facing Rock or Cena. I don't think he cares at this point


----------



## Isotopes

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I'm a little annoyed that AJ is going back to the days of turning her head to the side. I thought that shit was long and gone.*


But that's her psycho face. Her doing that greatly added to the effectiveness of that segment after the backstage breakup. I thought she did a fantastic job.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Its past someone's bed time, apparently. First he was crying about how people who didn't agree with him were nuts. Now, he's gotta puff out his chest and act like a big boy to save face, while bringing out the words that his mother will wash out his mouth with soap for using.
> 
> Tell me, do the rest of your 7th grade friends think you're pretty cool?


Boy, it sure didn't take you long to prove my point. Poor little guy.


----------



## StarzNBarz

Good show.

-Sandow losing was pretty surprising. They will probably hold off a cash in for close to a year with him.

-RVD vs. Y2J was a great match.

-Good crowd, especially when it came to :dazzler

-The wyatts look like they smell like shit.

-During the Divas match i beat spider solitaire in under 100 moves! Awesome feeling!

-Punk/Heyman promo was good. It drug (dragged?) a bit though. And yes, Punk looks very small compared to Lesnar.

It was a good show, just sucks that 5 weeks in advance we already know the results for Summer Slam. cenawinslol


----------



## El Barto

So I worked on the day WWE decided to have a great Raw? Of course.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*AJ doesn't interest me in the least. Neither does Big E, but hopefully Ziggler will beat his ass then eventually win the title back. Looking forward to a Ziggler/Sandow WHC title feud in the near future. * :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

Nyc crowd reigns supreme >>>> Fuck Chi town oops I meant Rosemont Illionois


----------



## Berbz

Raw always tend to have an outstanding Raw after a PPV.

But they have been very solid now for over a month and it's nice to see. I hope they can keep it up.


----------



## Dec_619

Holy Fuck, the grin on my face when Cena chose Bryan was from Ear to Ear. 

That pop and the yes! yes! yes! chants were simply amazing. I think the crowd was actually cheering that hard the camera was shaking!


----------



## Sids_chickenleg

Man Bray Wyatt is a beast on the mic. That segment was just awesome. I can't wait to see more of it.


----------



## chronoxiong

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Decent match between Randy Orton and Fandango. Great Brooklyn crowd as they were hot all night. Figured Fandango was going to lose cleanly and this time to Orton.

-Cool Mark Henry/The Shield segment. Their beatdown on him was done well. I wonder if this beatdown is to give him time off.

-Good match between Del Rio and Ziggler. These guys work well together and looks like AJ is back to being a psycho. This Ziggler vs Big E. Langston feud should be good though.

-Awesome promo from Bray Wyatt and beatdown on R-Truth. Bray's mic work is pretty legit. 

-Usos getting a win over Swagger and Cesaro. Also liked the Christian/Sandow match. Cody's run-in on Sandow was cool because we finally got to see an aggressive Cody for once.

-Naomi showing what she got against Brie Bella. Naomi's a pretty good wrestler especially with dat ass.

-Awesome CM Punk/Heyman promo. Great emotion from these two and with Brock Lesnar coming out to do his "arrive, attack, and leave" gimmick, it made for an effective segment. Really made you side with Punk.

-Match of the night goes to RVD vs Jericho. This match was slow at times but it was still good. I give them props for going 25+minutes and because they are over 40 years old now. Glad RVD got the win.

-Glad Cena picked Daniel Bryan to be his opponent for Summerslam. No wonder Bryan didn't win the briefcase. These two should be an interesting and fresh feud. If only the WWE will give us an intergender tag match of Bryan and Brie Bella vs Cena and Nikkie Bella. 
*
"DISLIKES"*
-No promo from Damien Sandow. But maybe he's saving it for Smackdown. 

-Del Rio feels empty without Ricardo. 

Great show overall. I was entertained.


----------



## wkdsoul

See the Cena walk out went well and i really shouldnt be enjoying Maddox as much as i am


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Intro & fireworks are back, epic.


----------



## bme

wkdsoul said:


> See the Cena walk out went well and i really shouldnt be enjoying Maddox as much as i am


They were gonna attend the show maybe even buy some merchandise, only to walk from their seats or turn their backs when Cena arrived.
They just couldn't understand that continuing to give the company money wasn't the way the change the product.

Reminds me of the protest that were suppose to take place in NYC leading up to Survivor Series 2011.
The group had a website and everything.


----------



## Punkhead

Finally the pyro is back! Even The Usos had pyro.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Raw was fantastic. Dolph is amazing, and that Punk/Heyman/Brock segment was one of the best things I have seen on tv. Spectacular.


----------



## Slider575

Damn I fell asleep while it was live but I watched it now

Yes

Bray Wyatt is just creepy and awesome I can't wait to see more
Brad Maddox is so great but if you asked me why I couldn't tell you
Fandango can go with Orton, I can see that guy as a future champion
Punk/Heyman promo was so damn good, Lesnar a beast as always
You can really see the wear and tear on the guys from MITB and they aren't pretending they aren't hurt
RVD can still go at 42, fantastic match vs Y2J considering its been 6 years since hes been on Raw
Ziggler is just getting better and better

What?
I don't get why you would pull the trigger on Ziggler/Big E so quickly, Ziggler is without a doubt the top face on Smackdown so that just leaves ADR floundering, who is next in line? I swear if we see Sheamus vs ADR again there will be riots
No promo from Sandow but I guess that could be saved till Smackdown
That last segment just dragged, everyone knew what was going to happen
No storyline progression for the Shield,Henry,or Axel
Speaking of Axel, he wasn't even on the show? 


All in all a pretty good Raw, the ones after PPVs are usually solid. I will be looking forward to Smackdown which is something I rarely say


----------



## Marv95

Berbz said:


> *Raw always tend to have an outstanding Raw after a PPV.
> *
> But they have been very solid now for over a month and it's nice to see. I hope they can keep it up.


Um, no they don't. Just recently. And I wouldn't call last night outstanding, just good. The problems are still there.


----------



## dmccourt95

Raw was great last night, enjoyed everything really and Summerslam is looking great, this Punk/Heyman/Lesnar is really picking up pace now, Bryan goes over Cena he will be up there with Cena and Punk


----------



## I Came To Play

Great Raw, up there with the Raw after Payback & Mania.

Raw Likes:
Punk/Heyman/Brock segment was brilliant. This feud has been excellent so far.
ADR/Ziggler, Orton/Fandango and Jericho/RVD were all very good matches.
Wyatt promo.
The crowd.
Pyro!
Maddox as GM. He is gold.
Sandow/Rhodes feud is brewing nicely.
Daniel Bryan getting a title shot at SummerSlam YES! YES! YES!

Raw dislikes
Christian going over Sandow, which was illogical to me.

SummerSlam is going to be great.


----------



## DA

DAT RAW.

I laugh every single time Maddox is on the mic. At least he is entertaining, unlike Vickie, glad he is getting more airtime.
Skipped whatever Cena's promo was about. Fucking douche is probably the only guy in the company who would get booed for interrupting a Maddox promo.

Skipped ahead to Mark Henry, in fact. Fucking 'You Tapped Out' chants to Henry, at this stage, I'd say that the crowds would even chant it to Austin, just because it's a bit catchy. Loved Henry's comeback to the crowd :lol
Random Shield attack. Dat Henry face turn.

Skipped ahead and found R-truth rapping :jose Happy to see the Wyatt's beat the fuck out of him.

LOL at Sandow losing. Cody/Sandow feud :mark:

Punk/Heyman/Lesnar :mark: :mark: :mark: Punk and Heyman, these guys, no, GODS, are just amazing on the mic :mark: Brock was just a beast as always :mark: Can't wait for next week already.

Nice to see a Jericho vs RVD match. Y2J still putting over dem youg stars.

Skipped ahead again and saw almost the entire locker-room out on the ramp and Cena in the ring. Didn't even watch this fucking pathetic shite. Glad Bryan gets a shot at the title though.


----------



## chrisburr

Near perfect MITB and RAW 10/10

it also threw my original wm 30 card all out of whack hehehehe

I knew Dolph Ziggler would cut ties with AJ Lee after the events of the MITB, and I knew Ziggler would be the one that dumps her, so no surprise there, this is great news for both sides (I see an AJ/Langston split before the end of the year!)

I also saw the Paul Heyman/CM Punk split coming as well, even more so than the Ziggler/AJ split, Punk needed to split way more than Ziggler and AJ, Punk v Lesnar is gonna rock

The CM Punk v Brock Lesnar feud will be a feud that CM Punk ultimatly wins, I see the feud ending with Lesnar beating up and dumping Heyman after Punk wins.

The Shield attacking Mark Henry in my opinion signaled a long awaited and much needed Mark Henry face turn!

Mark Henry is a great heel, but an Epic Face! (and a future WWE Champion one day)

John Cena picking Daniel Bryan was a great call, I see Bryan winning the belt and turning heel in the process!

After the events of RAW and MITB, my new project WM 30 Main Event will be Damien Sandow defending the WHC against Cody Rhodes who is my new projected 2014 RR Winner!

I have Sandow cashing it in at Summerslam and winning the belt which will mean that the WHC will change hands twice at Summerslam which I have happening with ADR losing to a face, then that face losing to Sandow

Sandow could be the face and Rhodes could be the heel for that mania feud, but its best off if Sandow is the heel champ and Rhodes is the face RR Winner!

Vickie Guerrero needs to just stop!

RVD v Chris Jericho is a definite MOTY Canidate and it stole the show, thats 2 MOTY canidates involving Jericho with the other being his Main Event match against Rhodes!, and RVD last night and tonight was WAY better than his time in TNA!

Naomi pulled somewhat of an upset beating one of the Bellas, we could see an AJ Lee v Naomi match at summerslam for the belt with Stephanie in Naomi's corner!

Or if they want to continue the AJ/Katilyn feud which would be great I can also see Big E Langston/AJ Lee v Dolph Ziggler/Katilyn with the Divas Title on the line

Usos looked strong again, I think they will be getting another shot at the Tag Belts at Summerslam, likely in a TLC Match this time!

and of Batista possibly coming back, I really hope and pray so, and as a face this time cause he stunk as a heel and was a dominant face!

Will Batista be a world champion again? Probably Not!

Will Batista be a Main Eventer again? Probably Not?

But I see batista returning as a face and having alot of Success!

I can see a Batista v Lesnar or Batista v Ryback or even a Batista v The Shield match at Wrestlemania 30!

anyway I give MITB and RAW an 10/10 A+, just love the Parody, you never know whos gonna win what when!


----------



## SonoShion

Amazing show from start to finish.


----------



## AthenaMark

If you wanted a clue to Bryan's chances at Summerslam..don't forget this one thing. Vince McMahon. He was brought up for a reason by Cripple and slutty Stephanie. He's gonna be there to try to fuck over Bryan out of the match for awhile..something along the lines of MITB 2011. Something is up...


----------



## AthenaMark

Brye said:


> Thoughts on Punk/Heyman promo tonight? I'd love to see how you skew it.


Very good. Heyman was on fire and it was a pure money promo and segment. Even Punk's retort was up to par. 



KO Bossy said:


> No, they just have a different opinion than you...one that is a lot more unbiased, apparently.


Nah..alot of the things said against Bryan are agenda based and full of nonsense and non truths. You're proof of that.



> And who thinks that constantly breaking the 4th wall and easy, cheap promo work is all that WWE promos are about? I don't hear Wyatt or Sandow breaking kayfabe, and they're way better talkers than Bryan. And Punk's segment of the year tonight with Heyman...no breaking kayfabe there, either. And none of it was cheap promo work. Cena mentioning the home town sports team is cheap promo work.


What great promo has Sandow ever had? LOL. The guy did some very funny promos on Sheamus and that song about Blandy's theme music was pure class. But he hasn't stood out anywhere NEAR on the mic like Bryan did when he was heel and he was fucking doing those beautiful "YES/NO" survey promos. Wyatt did very good tonight..we'll see if that stays consistent. He hasn't proven he's a better promo than Bryan at all. He was on fire tonight..will that get over like Bryan's stuff did? Remains to be seen.

Punk definitely broke kayfabe...families were brought up on both sides. Heyman reached into the 2005 bag and brought up how he was fired for backing Punk to add that realism it needed to touch a cord with someone like you instead of it being a storyline measuring stick that everyone else works within the realms of. Punk chiding the Rock for saying "Bitch" before the Rumble match and then him saying it tonight to try to be "Attitude" like was cheap and hypocritical but you don't pay attention to that. You're off base. You don't even know the questions yet you ask away. LOL.



> As for the Anger Management segments...you seem to be forgetting the fact that Kane was the one who had the best one when he recounted his life's history. And why are you so stuck on the fact that Bryan carried it? You act like he was the only person in the segments, and that's absolutely false. Kane did more than his share of the load, as well. Bryan carried nothing.


Nah..the crowd was much more into Bryan during those segments. Everyone was sick to their stomachs when Bryan kept coming out to Kane's music. It would be like 99 Rock coming out to Foley's music. Yeah fucking right. Silliness. 



> Man, stop overrating the shit out of the guy. We get it, you like him. That doesn't mean every single thing he does is perfect, and he's got zero flaws in his abilities. He's not the best mic worker on the roster. That's pretty much an accepted fact. Why are you arguing against it? You come off as being so deluded.


It's not about being perfect. It's about giving credit and telling the truth. I don't have to lie or use some anti-Bryan agenda to post like you and yours do. That's what you do. That's your gimmick. You have said nothing of value on this matter. You have proven nothing. What you have said have been pure conjecture and hearsay..not a reality of truth to it. Bryan has EXCELLED on the mic ever since he turned heel on Big Show when he won the World title. He's been damn near untouchable. Punk was relying on goat jokes while Bryan had to bring it back to reality week in and week out. "How are you gonna be the best in the world when you aren't even the best in this ring right now?"



> And for the record, yes, there are others in history who have been in as many different situations as Bryan on the mic. And yes, they've done better than him. Again, stop overrating him.


Yeah I know..Rocky, Austin, Angle, Jericho, Hall, Taker, Foley, Eddie, Macho Man, Dibiase, etc. We get it. Those days are dead though. It's his time now and from what I've seen in the WWE and TNA, no one can touch him at any aspect of the pro wrestling game right now.


----------



## Cobalt

This Raw, the fallout from Payback and Post Mania Raw are up there for shows of the year.

- Punk, Heyman and Lesnar was just gold. Heyman can be so sinister and he and Punk trading barbs verbally against each other was something else, cannot wait for Lesnar vs Punk was brilliantly played out with Lesnar looking unstoppable. 
- Rhodes vs Sandow down the road will catch my interest.
- Bray Wyatt, what a fucking promo and plenty more to come, absolutely brilliant.
- Shield attacking Henry seemed kinda pointless, interested to see where it leads?
- Jericho vs RVD was a brilliant TV match, and RVD definitely looks in good shape to me.
- And finally Bryan gets his title shot, top ending gonna be very interesting.
- Crowd was pretty good also.

9/10.


----------



## JY57

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0716/564125/daniel-bryan-vs-wade-barrett-nixed-from-raw/



> - Daniel Bryan and Wade Barrett were scheduled to have a lengthy match on last night's RAW but it was nixed because the promo segment with Paul Heyman and CM Punk went around 4 minutes too long. Instead of cutting Bryan vs. Barrett short, officials decided to nix the match and give Rob Van Dam vs. Chris Jericho more time. Van Dam and Jericho went around 22 minutes and were originally scheduled for a 14 minute match.


supposedly they nixed a Bryan vs Barrett match


----------



## Xevoz

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0716/564125/daniel-bryan-vs-wade-barrett-nixed-from-raw/
> 
> 
> 
> supposedly they nixed a Bryan vs Barrett match


Fuck's sake. Abdcthe two can put ob a good match and Wade could have looked strong while losing. Did we need the Divas crap?


----------



## Pongo

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0716/564125/daniel-bryan-vs-wade-barrett-nixed-from-raw/
> 
> 
> 
> supposedly they nixed a Bryan vs Barrett match


they did the right thing


----------



## D.M.N.

Great Raw. They seem to be on a roll lately, and its good to see. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## 5*RVD

Can't wait to see how Triple H / the McMahons will be involved in the Bryan/Cena feud. They obviously will since Bryan was the one HHH and Steph were talking about to Madox.


----------



## Coney718

Great Raw in my hometown of BROOKLYN!!!!! I marked out when the Shield's music hit during the Mark Henry promo. Great beatdown. 
Excellent match between RVD and Y2J. 
The Punk/Heyman/Lesnar segment was awesome. My only complaint about that is that it seemed to drag a bit. Heyman is a excellent promo guy but he tends to ramble and needs to speed up his delivery sometimes. That segment was almost 20 minutes. 
Wyatt family was cool but im not buying into them yet. With the beatdowns they just seem like a ******* version of the Shield. 
Im officially a fan of Naomi and "dat ass"


----------



## Chrome

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0716/564125/daniel-bryan-vs-wade-barrett-nixed-from-raw/
> 
> 
> 
> supposedly they nixed a Bryan vs Barrett match


Barrett continues to get fucked over. What else is new?


----------



## CaptainCharisma2

Coney718 said:


> Great Raw in my hometown of BROOKLYN!!!!! I marked out when the Shield's music hit during the Mark Henry promo. Great beatdown.
> Excellent match between RVD and Y2J.
> The Punk/Heyman/Lesnar segment was awesome. My only complaint about that is that it seemed to drag a bit. Heyman is a excellent promo guy but he tends to ramble and needs to speed up his delivery sometimes. That segment was almost 20 minutes.
> Wyatt family was cool but im not buying into them yet. With the beatdowns they just seem like a ******* version of the Shield.
> Im officially a fan of Naomi and "dat ass"


I was there too and I missed the shield! Went to grab a beer and took forever. Wyatt entrance in person isn't as good as it looks on tv. The heyman and punk promo was spot on and I was glad it dragged. Both are too good on the mic not to give them more time. And my top spot of the night was rvd vs y2j. Unbelievable match


----------



## Turbo120

First time since the Raw before the Royal Rumble that I've actually watched the show and HOLY SHIT was it a good one.

Great segment all around and I can't decide which I thought was better the Punk/Heyman/Lesnar or the closing segment, I would have chosen the Punk one but the crowd at the end of the show were on fire.

Great matches as well, nothing was outright bad and most of the matches exceeded expectations, seriously I was amazed how good Y2J V RVD was not because they're not good performers but simply due to their age.

Amazing Raw and it's reignited my desire to begin watching properly again.


----------



## GreenDude88

Overall it was a solid show, with some good storyline developments and most match ups and promos worth checking out. My highlights were RVD versus Jericho, Del Rio versus Ziggler and the Punk, Heyman and Lesnar segment. Good start to the road to SummerSlam, let's hope they keep up the momentum. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## Legion103

Great show, was there as well.

Had a great time.


----------



## DOPA

*Raw 7/15/13*

Damn, this was a great Raw, right up there with the Payback aftermath Raw as the best Raw of the year so far and there was very little to complain about and a lot of highs.

*Positives*

* I think most people knew that a Punk and Heyman confrontation on the mic was going to be gold. But man, this had so much raw emotion and became so personal that it was one of those rare segments these days where I hung on every word. I definitely felt it in that exchange. Without a doubt a segment of the year contender, right up there with Henry's fake retirement and the first promo exchange with Rock and Punk. Both men were fantastic on the mic, simply sublime. The brawl afterwards was almost as good and without a doubt in my mind the best brawl segment of the year thus far because it felt like it could be a real fight. Punk was given enough offense and put in enough strikes to which you could believe in him over coming Lesnar but Lesnar asserted his dominance well and looked like a monster. Leaving Punk physically and emotionally crushed. I absolutely adored this. The whole Heyman/Punk/Lesnar storyline thus far has been booked excellently and I can't wait to see what happens next.

* The Wyatt Family's debut was excellent last week; this may have been even better. It seems like by Bray Wyatt's promo that the selection of R-Truth to be the victim was very deliberate as a message to Kane with the content Bray was coming out with. If that be the case, then this was an extremely well thought and clever segment. Anyone who watches NXT knows how great Bray Wyatt is at cutting promos so it shouldn't be a surprise but man that promo he cut was fantastic. The best thing about it is the one thing I've heard people criticize the Wyatt Family for and that's there not being a clear explanation or motive behind what Bray Wyatt is saying. That only adds to intrigue and the mystique of the group and makes me want to watch next week to see what happens next. That can only be a great thing. I'm loving how its being handled so far.

* The segment wasn't great but words can't express my joy that we are indeed going to be getting Cena vs Bryan for the title. The place went absolutely apeshit and nuts when it was announced. Fantastic. Bryan deserves this WWE Title match at Summerslam and deserves the main event spot. I'll be pulling for Bryan all the way in the hope he somehow pulls it off but either way I'll try and enjoy the ride.

* RVD vs Jericho was a really good match. Some people might of thought it was a bit slow paced but I did like the methodical pace this match had at times. Pacing in the match I thought was just right. RVD showed signs that he is taking his comeback to WWE seriously and is putting the effort in. Still needs to work on it and I feel as though he still needs to get in bit better shape but this is a good sign.

* Del Rio vs Ziggler was a very good rematch from MITB. The stuff with AJ was booked much better this time around. I thought the stuff with the ring bell was a nice angle to have Ziggler distracted so Del Rio could take advantage and win. Big E coming in to attack Ziggler I saw coming and makes sense. It might have been a little too soon but it does have the advantage of building this feud and storyline a bit longer for Summerslam. Definitely some intrigue there.

* The Shield taking out Mark Henry was very nicely done. It's been a while since the Shield has done this sort of attack and Henry is very interesting choice. It will be interesting to find out why. I really do hope the Shield get some promo time either on Raw or Smackdown to explain their actions. I also hope this isn't just a random attack on Henry to give him some time off because it would be definitely interesting to get a program out of this. A babyface Henry retaining his badass character and mean streak would be awesome.

* The Cody/Sandow feud has started out very nicely. I loved Cody's intensity and the way he jumped Sandow, it felt very aggressive and vicious, it almost came out of nowhere. It's really nice to see this side of Cody come out and he pulled it off really well. The crowd at least on this show seemed very behind him. I'm interested to see where this goes.

* Entertaining opening segment. Maddox's promo work was very good here I thought, seemed much more natural than other times I've heard him cut a promo where it was evident he was trying way too hard. Him and Fandango made this segment entertaining. Fandango's character work and promos were just so ridiculous that it was hard not to laugh and find the fun in it. Cena and Orton were a drag but not enough to bring this segment down.

* It was nice to see Naomi get an opportunity in the ring. Unfortunately it had to be against the useless Brie Bella but it was cool to see her showcase her athleticism. She is very good in the ring, very athletic and had some unique offense. Seems very polished in the ring. I wish she'd get more of a chance instead of being dragged down by the huge anchor known as Cameron the worthless bitch.

*Negatives*

* Sandow losing on his first match as WHC MITB holder is not a good sign at all. He could have easily been booked to win this and Cody still could have attacked Sandow afterwards when Sandow gloated. I hope this won't be a trend like so many before the intellectual saviour.

* Glad to see the Usos getting more prominence and being built up well as a tag team now which is way over due. Match however was filler for the Usos to gain back some momentum. Was a nothing match.

* Questions over Del Rio's challenger for Summerslam. Hopefully we'll get an answer on Smackdown or next week's Raw. Let's hope its someone like RVD and not Sheamus.

* Orton vs Fandango was certainly a decent match and a fresh one too but again felt like filler for Orton to get a strong win as the briefcase holder.


Great show, positives far out way the negatives.


----------



## Osize10

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0716/564125/daniel-bryan-vs-wade-barrett-nixed-from-raw/
> 
> 
> 
> supposedly they nixed a Bryan vs Barrett match


What a missed opportunity for Barrett. This actually agitates me a bit. I wish they took better care of some of their talent


----------



## JY57

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MZZawE4SgCQ

BackStage Fallout: RVD, Cesaro/Swagger, & PTP


----------



## Bryan D.

^ PTP are soooooooooooooooo gold.

:mark: :mark:

Push these guys already.










:mark:


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

Brye said:


> Bryan/Cena
> Punk/Lesnar
> Ziggler/Big E
> Rhodes/Sandow?
> 
> Don't care what the rest of the card is. TAKE MY MONEY.


Agreed, besides Ziggler/Langston. Talk about to unover bores.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2013/0716/564125/daniel-bryan-vs-wade-barrett-nixed-from-raw/
> 
> 
> 
> supposedly they nixed a Bryan vs Barrett match


*Good. Barrett is a buzzkill.*


----------



## Berbz

Just rewatched Raw. It was even more awesome then I remember.


----------



## Srdjan99

Awesome RAW, **** for Christian/RVD and ***1/4 for Ziggler/ADR.

ADR/RVD for the WHC at SS, please


----------



## Delbusto

Great RAW from beginning to end imo, loved Wyatt's mic work.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Osize10 said:


> What a missed opportunity for Barrett. This actually agitates me a bit. I wish they took better care of some of their talent


This would be better suited for Smackdown anyways. It would have been rushed on RAW and Barrett would have just been squashed.


----------



## Karma101

Osize10 said:


> What a missed opportunity for Barrett. This actually agitates me a bit. I wish they took better care of some of their talent


Yeh Barrett missed a huge opportunity to job again.


----------



## Xevoz

Karma101 said:


> Yeh Barrett missed a huge opportunity to job again.


Fandango jobbed to Orton but he looked good against.


----------



## ecabney

Xevoz said:


> Fandango jobbed to Orton but he looked good against.


Yeah, people put way too much stock in wins and losses in a fake sport.


----------



## hazuki

Delbusto1 said:


> Great RAW from beginning to end imo, loved Wyatt's mic work.


You should make an edit for the Punk/Heyman segment. Would be awesome


----------



## Osize10

Xevoz said:


> Fandango jobbed to Orton but he looked good against.


Exactly what I was getting at. Barrett most likely would have looked good given proper motivation.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Karma101 said:


> Yeh Barrett missed a huge opportunity to job again.


*No worries, Barrett will have plenty of opportunities to job again. *:


----------



## WWE

I think we can all agree when I say that the part where heyman yelled "It's clobbering time!" and then brocks music hit was epic as hell

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Matt O' Smylie

Just finished watching Raw & Gad' Damn, that shit was dope.

What a great episode, best in any of my recent memory, especially considering it was 3 hours long.

Bray Wyatt - dope/
Punk & Heyman - dope/
Punk, Heyman & BrrrrroccK LeSSSNaaaRR - super dope/
Y2J & RVD - dope/
(Hell, Brad Maddox) - dope/

& Daniel Bryan?

Yes, Yes, Yes!​


----------



## Berbz

Xevoz said:


> Fandango jobbed to Orton but he looked good against.


You're not emotionally invested in Fandango.

If Barrett lost to Bryan, all the Barrett marks would be up in arms.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

great raw.

fandangoat :mark: bryan :mark: wyatt :mark:

raw has become one big smark show. only people getting pushed are the iwc favorites.


----------



## KO Bossy

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Agreed, besides Ziggler/Langston. Talk about to unover bores.


Ziggler unover? :kobe


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Amazing Raw! Great, great matches, Bryan in a WWE title match. The Punk vs. Heyman promo was tremendous and obviously Brock coming out as well. ADR pinning Ziggler, great show.


----------



## KO Bossy

AthenaMark said:


> Nah..alot of the things said against Bryan are agenda based and full of nonsense and non truths. You're proof of that.


I don't HAVE an agenda to push...I'm not a fan of the guy, most people know that. I give credit where its due, and you have other Bryan loyalists AGREEING with me when I rate his abilities. They, thankfully, don't overrate the shit out of the guy in every department, including the ones they know he's weak in.



AthenaMark said:


> What great promo has Sandow ever had? LOL. The guy did some very funny promos on Sheamus and that song about Blandy's theme music was pure class. But he hasn't stood out anywhere NEAR on the mic like Bryan did when he was heel and he was fucking doing those beautiful "YES/NO" survey promos. Wyatt did very good tonight..we'll see if that stays consistent. He hasn't proven he's a better promo than Bryan at all. He was on fire tonight..will that get over like Bryan's stuff did? Remains to be seen.


Wow...blind markdom at its best. Sandow has something that Bryan does not-superior delivery. When Sandow goes out to talk, he sounds like Damien Sandow-a wrestling character who is of genius intellect. When Bryan goes out into the ring to talk, he sounds like Bryan Danielson. Sandow has better content, better delivery, better emphasis, better pacing, better word crafting...that's why he's better on the mic than Bryan.



AthenaMark said:


> Punk definitely broke kayfabe...families were brought up on both sides. Heyman reached into the 2005 bag and brought up how he was fired for backing Punk to add that realism it needed to touch a cord with someone like you instead of it being a storyline measuring stick that everyone else works within the realms of. Punk chiding the Rock for saying "Bitch" before the Rumble match and then him saying it tonight to try to be "Attitude" like was cheap and hypocritical but you don't pay attention to that. You're off base. You don't even know the questions yet you ask away. LOL.


So mentioning something that exists in real life is breaking kayfabe...well I guess every promo in wrestling history has broken kayfabe, then.

Hey, Bryan did a promo with Bret Hart and mentioned that Bret Hart is real, and a wrestling legend. Guess he broke kayfabe.

How does bringing up the existence of Punk's family and Paul's children break kayfabe? They exist, what's wrong with that? They didn't actually say "Daddy, is Brock gonna beat up Punk?" 



AthenaMark said:


> Nah..the crowd was much more into Bryan during those segments. Everyone was sick to their stomachs when Bryan kept coming out to Kane's music. It would be like 99 Rock coming out to Foley's music. Yeah fucking right. Silliness.


How do you know they were much more into Bryan? Did you survey each and every person? No you didn't. That's purely subjective. You were more entertained by Bryan, so that means everyone was when in reality, the crowd chanted equally for both men. God, stop rewriting history to support your opinions. Its sad.



AthenaMark said:


> It's not about being perfect. It's about giving credit and telling the truth. I don't have to lie or use some anti-Bryan agenda to post like you and yours do. That's what you do. That's your gimmick. You have said nothing of value on this matter. You have proven nothing. What you have said have been pure conjecture and hearsay..not a reality of truth to it. Bryan has EXCELLED on the mic ever since he turned heel on Big Show when he won the World title. He's been damn near untouchable. Punk was relying on goat jokes while Bryan had to bring it back to reality week in and week out. "How are you gonna be the best in the world when you aren't even the best in this ring right now?"


This is why I detest blind Bryan marks. "Oh you're against Bryan and don't think he's absolutely the GREATEST person in every regard? CONSPIRACY! You're pushing your anti-Bryan agenda! He's a liar! Nothing you say is true!" Hey, newsflash. *You* have proven NOTHING. Despite trying to call me out and claiming what I say is pure conjecture and hearsay, there's nothing that you've said that backs up your claims. Bryan has excelled on the mic? Where are these godly Bryan promos, exactly? The best you've been able to do is name me ONE good line he's had in almost 2 years. Other than that, all you've done is point out why other people AREN'T good at promos. "Punk breaks kayfabe too often! Wyatt is too new!" How about you point out why Bryan IS so good?

I'll start by point out why he isn't the greatest at promos. His delivery is bland and unexceptional. He sounds like Joe 6 Pack from the crowd getting on the mic and talking. Contrast that to Paul Heyman who has a commanding voice, pauses at all the right times, emphasizes the right words, has a great vocabulary and can sound completely believable, like he actually is this sinister asshole instead of just a person portraying the character. THAT is great mic work. Bryan still doesn't sound confident on the mic. The way he talks is very plain, a lot of the time it sounds like he's trying not to forget the next line in his promos and in a great chunk of the past 18 months when he's had more focus on him, he's been doing shitty, Cena level comedy segments. This is not someone who is the greatest in the world at promos. And he doesn't have to be. Stop overrating the guy.

I still give Bryan full credit for being decent enough at promos. Slightly above average is where I'd rate him. But to say he's the best in the world on the mic, above people like Punk, Heyman, Zeb, Sandow, Wyatt, Aries, Roode, Daniels, Kazarian...hell, even Cena...wrong in every regard. 



AthenaMark said:


> Yeah I know..Rocky, Austin, Angle, Jericho, Hall, Taker, Foley, Eddie, Macho Man, Dibiase, etc. We get it. Those days are dead though. It's his time now and from what I've seen in the WWE and TNA, no one can touch him at any aspect of the pro wrestling game right now.


It must be nice living in a fantasy land. Bryan is a great wrestler. He is NOT untouchable on promos. Where did you ever develop this notion? If you ask any reasonable Bryan mark, they will fully admit he's not the greatest on the stick. Wake up.

And let's not talk about his character, either...


----------



## Figure4Leglock

it was one hell of a RAW, outstanding and picture perfect.


----------



## jim courier

KO Bossy said:


> Ziggler unover? :kobe


Unover with non smark crowds which is most of the WWE audience.


----------



## Starbuck

Fantastic Raw. Seems like we're due at least one brilliant show per month now. See you all after Summerslam then  lol. 

Lots of stuff worth watching on this one. The brilliant Heyman/Punk/Lesnar segment, the Wyatt segment, Shield attacking Henry, MADDOX and Bryan being something of a demi God at the end there. Wow. Just a flat out awesome show. Definitely looking forward to next week.


----------



## KO Bossy

jim courier said:


> Unover with non smark crowds which is most of the WWE audience.


I've heard him get some decent reactions. You make it sound like he's getting Del Rio crickets.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94

There were some " Ahmed Johnson" "New Jack" "We Want Sandman" chants to Big E but the casual soccer moms and wristband wearing adult male fans sat in their seats quietly.


----------



## Fru

Noticed this watching the Mark Henry segment - one thing came to mind instantly:

:lawler "I know you're the world's strongest man, you may be the world's maddest man right now..."






"WELL NOW YOU'VE GOT NORFOLK'S MADDEST MAN!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## #1Peep4ever

i really enjoyed the hell outta this show
here hoping they keep this up


----------



## RatedRviper

AWESOME fuckin' show!! 

My top 3 this year:
1.This one
2.After WM 29
3.After Payback

*10/10*


----------



## Billion Dollar Man

KO Bossy said:


> Ziggler unover? :kobe


Are we talking actual overness, or smark love?


----------



## Necramonium

Great raw, will be amongst the top 10 this year, i enjoyed every match, and it shows that the new talent has the future in the company! The RVD vs Y2J match was PPV worthy, they are both in great shape (i believe RVD is also doing DDPYoga just like Jericho). I can't wait to see RVD in a Elimination Chamber match again! And Ziggler should have known that you should not dump a crazy chick like that, it will always bites you in the ass in the end. :ziggler1


----------



## harry huge ego

I've lost complete interest in the Bray Wyatt character. Last week I was on the edge of my seat and really excited now I'm just like '' yeah his cool but his just doing the same old shit'' They should of got him to hit a diva. 

Do something out of the ordinary you're ''hillbilly trash'' not john cena. Why can't he hit women or something cool like that ? Beating up R truth and Kane would only be epic if he put them on the shelf for good. 

Otherwise who gives a shit ? He beat up two nobodies that most people don't give a damn about. Are we supposed to be impressed ? Even if he doesn't hit a women make him doing something ''off'' something no one else in wwe is aloud to do. 

Hitting a women in 2013 is instant heat. I'm telling you the white knights will go crazy LOL '' oh no he hit a women that's illegal he should be in prison'' i guarantee people would react that way which makes doing it worth it in it's itself. 

I would have him beat her down then sit in the ring with her head in this lap while she's knocked out. Then have him cut a promo similar to last night. That would be creepy beating r truth is crappy.....

__________________


----------



## Delbusto

Loved the Lesnar/Punk action, that throw over the announce table was awesome.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

Good show. Shield attacking Henry, Wyatt promo, Lesnar destroying Punk and RVD Vs Jericho were the best parts of the show.


----------



## Karma101

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Are we talking actual overness, or smark love?


Well considering how many smarks there are in the crowds these days I'd say he's over. You can't just discount their opinions.


----------



## Apex Predator

#1Peep4ever said:


> i really enjoyed the hell outta this show
> here hoping they keep this up


Momentum is key. :vince


----------



## Berbz

I know it has nothing to do with it but it's great that we finally got pyro on Monday Night and the show and crowd were fucking superb and intense, I know it was Brooklyn and New York always have a hot crowd but I always thought using pyro before the show pumps up a crowd and really gets them going from the off and I just found it no surprise that they have Pyro for the first time in months and we get a superb show with a super hot crowd.

It shows that when done right, 3 hours is perfect for the WWE.


----------



## ABK

harry huge ego said:


> I've lost complete interest in the Bray Wyatt character. Last week I was on the edge of my seat and really excited now I'm just like '' yeah his cool but his just doing the same old shit'' They should of got him to hit a diva.
> 
> Do something out of the ordinary you're ''hillbilly trash'' not john cena. Why can't he hit women or something cool like that ? Beating up R truth and Kane would only be epic if he put them on the shelf for good.
> 
> Otherwise who gives a shit ? He beat up two nobodies that most people don't give a damn about. Are we supposed to be impressed ? Even if he doesn't hit a women make him doing something ''off'' something no one else in wwe is aloud to do.
> 
> Hitting a women in 2013 is instant heat. I'm telling you the white knights will go crazy LOL '' oh no he hit a women that's illegal he should be in prison'' i guarantee people would react that way which makes doing it worth it in it's itself.
> 
> I would have him beat her down then sit in the ring with her head in this lap while she's knocked out. Then have him cut a promo similar to last night. That would be creepy beating r truth is crappy.....
> 
> __________________


:bosh :wilkins fpalm

Only two weeks after debuting on RAW and you've started picking on it?


----------



## KO Bossy

harry huge ego said:


> I've lost complete interest in the Bray Wyatt character. Last week I was on the edge of my seat and really excited now I'm just like '' yeah his cool but his just doing the same old shit'' They should of got him to hit a diva.
> 
> Do something out of the ordinary you're ''hillbilly trash'' not john cena. Why can't he hit women or something cool like that ? Beating up R truth and Kane would only be epic if he put them on the shelf for good.
> 
> Otherwise who gives a shit ? He beat up two nobodies that most people don't give a damn about. Are we supposed to be impressed ? Even if he doesn't hit a women make him doing something ''off'' something no one else in wwe is aloud to do.
> 
> Hitting a women in 2013 is instant heat. I'm telling you the white knights will go crazy LOL '' oh no he hit a women that's illegal he should be in prison'' i guarantee people would react that way which makes doing it worth it in it's itself.
> 
> I would have him beat her down then sit in the ring with her head in this lap while she's knocked out. Then have him cut a promo similar to last night. That would be creepy beating r truth is crappy.....
> 
> __________________


Wouldn't hold your breath. Violence against women isn't happening in WWE any time soon...unless its from another woman. This is a family show, and I'm sure that Vince and company are determined not to influence a generation of little wife beaters.


----------



## Happenstan

KO Bossy said:


> Wouldn't hold your breath. Violence against women isn't happening in WWE any time soon...unless its from another woman. This is a family show, and I'm sure that Vince and company are determined not to influence a generation of little wife beaters.


Jericho popped HBK's wife in their 08 classic feud. Not so long ago.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Wouldn't hold your breath. Violence against women isn't happening in WWE any time soon...unless its from another woman. This is a family show, and I'm sure that Vince and company are determined not to influence a generation of little wife beaters.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uEItmSP2mg

If only WWE could go this far. Chris Hero/Human Tornado in PWG feud was awesome and intense. Tornado going all pimp on Candice Lerae (some of the stuff that happens to her WWE could never do with the Diva's), slapping her about. Hero played the perfect babyface. The feud went on for months. Perfect booking.


----------



## just1988

*I'm enjoying WWE at the moment, there's a lot going on for the fans so we can forget about the few bits that are naff (divas.) Check out my review in my sig and let me know what you think. *


----------



## Choke2Death

Happenstan said:


> Jericho popped HBK's wife in their 08 classic feud. Not so long ago.


If I'm not wrong, the last time a man attacked a woman was when Orton RKO'd and DDT'd Stephanie in early 2009. Or did CM Punk also attack Beth Phoenix in the 2010 Royal Rumble before eliminating her?


----------



## hardyorton

Choke2Death said:


> If I'm not wrong, the last time a man attacked a woman was when Orton RKO'd and DDT'd Stephanie in early 2009. Or did CM Punk also attack Beth Phoenix in the 2010 Royal Rumble before eliminating her?


He hit her with the GTS and made her bleed.


----------



## KO Bossy

That Orton DDT to Stephanie was almost 4 and a half years ago. Since then we've had 2 Linda senate runs, much more emphasis on Make a Wish and the product has generally gotten a lot more PG in that time. Today, in 2013, you won't see females getting attacked by males. Even back in the day, TSN would censor it up here in Canada. Don't know if the Score would do it now, though.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> He hit her with the GTS and made her bleed.


That's slightly different, though. Beth was wrestling in the match, so its expected she'd take some bumps. The guy earlier was talking about the Wyatts hunting down a diva and beating her to a pulp. THAT you won't see.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Due to when we get Raw here in Australia I'm sure you all covered these points but:

1. BYGAWD, what a promo master class Heyman put on. This was one of the best promos I've seen. The whole segment came off as a pivotal scene from a movie. Punk played his part well and saying he's gunning for everyone and going to end with Heyman was pretty damn cool and gave off that whole movie vibe I'm talking about. Then Lesnar walks out!!! I think Punk shouldn't have spoiled the fact that Brock was there before Heyman unleashed him, as it would have added more impact if we didn't know. I also thought after the beat down, before Lesnar and Heyman got backstage, Punk was going to grab a mic and tell Lesnar he's not done yet, and Brock would walk down again and although Punk would courageously keep fighting he would be beaten up even more to really put Punk into the hero status. BUT apparently the segment went overtime as it was so all good there. 

2. The way Ziggler took the attack from Big E was another movie moment for me! Wow! Doplh is the man at looking like he is hit by a truck but the whole psycho AJ distraction and the attack by BIG E was just beuatifully timed. Great camera work by WWE to have the audience at home not see Big E coming. Man it was awesome. BIg E is now working for AJ and not Dolph. Doplh really looked like a superhero too during the Del Rio match and then the beat down. He and Bryan should be the new faces of the WWE. Cena please take notes or hang up the boots. Loved it and can't wait for this feud. 

3. The Shield/Wyatt Family - for me these were very mirror image of each other. Was there a purpose for putting these attacks not only on the same show, but even very close to each other. In any case Bray Wyatt again, gave off that movie vibe. The "What are you waiting for!?" was intense and continued to add to Bray's inner monster character. The Eater of Worlds is incased in this mortal body and his followers will destroy anything in his path. Great stuff. 

As for the Shield, I'm surprised Ambrose hasn't gotten more mic time. Bray as the leader will get a tonne of time it seems moving forward, but I guess as the Shield doesn't have a leader, Ambrose must limit his mic time with Rollins and Reigns which is a shame. Ambrose with his psycho sort of character that the commentary team bring up during his matches, will now look pretty tame next to Bray Wyatt's character. 

It will be very interesting to see how creative handle both these stables. Both are currently heel, both are beating up superstars, will their paths cross??? 

4. Maddox was pretty good. He is intimidated and clueless and is putting on a great show but at the same time is standing next to titans in his eyes. HHH, Cena, Jericho. Guys he idolised (kayfabe and non) and is looking for their approval as he goes about his business. The thing is that it doesn't really give off a long term vibe about him staying the manager. Raw GMs just keep coming and going and I don't think Maddox will stick around too long. I felt the same when AJ was appointed. i wonder if Vince is thorwing mud at the wall and seeing how the fans respond. The problem is it is always a heel GM which the fans will always vote out if they are given the chance.

5. Daniel Bryan is the new #1 contender. With Vince not liking him (kayfabe) this actually could be quite interesting. A storyline similar to the lead up to MITB 2 years ago with Punk/Cena and Vince saying he'll fire Cena if Punk takes the title with him, could emerge here. Not the firing thing, but the whole Vince getting behind Cena and saying that someone like Bryan should never wear the title. HHH could be in Bryan's corner so to speak. It could be good, it might be bad too with Vince and HH overshadowing Bryan, but I guess we'll wait and see. 

Any way a good Raw with some amazing segments


----------



## Jingoro

anyone else find the ending to be surreal? i hate to use that word cuz all athletes and celebs use it to describe everything, but it really is the perfect word to describe it.

it seems like it was just yesterday d bryan was made into a joke and a jobber and now he's got the whole crowd cheering for him like he's hulk hogan and cena the iron sheik or andre the giant. i still can't believe he's wrestling for the the title against cena at summer slam. it's crazy!!

he went from goofy jobber to the hottest wrestler in the business.


----------



## Necramonium

Lariatoh! said:


> 2. The way Ziggler took the attack from Big E was another movie moment for me!


What about that drop when he got tossed over the ropes and bounced chest first on the mat. :|:damn



Jingoro said:


> he went from goofy jobber to the hottest wrestler in the business.


Daniel Bryan a goofy jobber? He lost not even a handful matches and his tag team title and than beat Orton out of all people!


----------

